# Carport GreenHouse 2011



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2011)

I know it's still a little bit early, but I was doing some work on the greenhouse & thought I would just get this years grow thread started. Cabin fever.

My DYI Greenhouse, is a Costco carport covered with plastic & sunscreen mesh for the walls. For any who may have missed it, there's a link to last years grow, below.

But for now, let's get updated.

There are many changes this year.

I have moved the greenhouse to the opposite side of the garage. Had to take out several large trees to do it. You can see the stumps & some of the firewood left from the tree removal. Was $2500 & 3 days work for 3 guy's. You can see me standing on one of the stumps. Let the sun shine!

I put some plywood into the lattice on top of the fence for a little more privacy.

I'm painting the frame white. The dark brown paint it had, would get so hot in the sun, you couldn't touch it! This will keep the frame cool & it won't fry the new top, or add heat to the greenhouse.

I took the carport legs off to lower the roof, in anticipation of the new plastic top. After I attach the top & sunscreen I'll raise it up.

Also, here's Molly, keeping a close watch.

And some clones, I just took for these years greenhouse

I'm gonna use 100gl Smart pots this year, should work well.

So,for now, here's a quick starter post on all the pre-work. I'll add more, as things progress

Let's get this show on the road & happy growing everyone!

All comments & questions welcome

peace
doublejj


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 5, 2011)

WOOT first post! lol

i remember last years grow. those trees were MASSIVE. cant wait to see how this one goes!


----------



## 4wheelsmoke (Mar 7, 2011)

subscribed!! good luck and stay safe on the ladder this year


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 7, 2011)

Its never too early too start. Good Luck on your grow this year I will be watching. dirrtyd


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 7, 2011)

What's up Double jj-
Damn your neighbors are close. Looks like 5' of yard between the fence and their houses. 
Your new spot looks like you have better security vs. the driveway. Can't believe you grew those monsters last year in your driveway with the neighbors so close. Your neighborhood must of STANK to high hell last fall....lol.
Glad to see things moving along, any word from Hodge? TLD was supposed to pick up some Medijuana and Crooked Prairie seeds from him for me, but they never crossed paths since me and Hodge talked. Anyways tell him hello if you talk to him.
I'll be watching...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey folks, thanks for the kind words. You know I read all of your threads.

Yes, this new location is closer to the neighbors, but much more Sun. I haven't talked to the neighbors about MMJ yet, but judging by the Obama bumper stickers on their Volvo, I assume they aren't staunch anti-drug conservatives. The other guy is a single & older man & just moved in, my biggest hope is that he leaves his back yard light turned off this fall.

I'm going for shorter plants this year, so less ladder work. I have an OrthoDoc appointment in a couple of weeks, gonna finally have the knee repaired.

Haven't seen Hodge for a couple of months, but I will say hi when I see him. I have some Medi & CP seeds from him started for this year. I germ'd all of the seeds he gave me or I'd send you some. I will be taking clones from the females in a week or so, maybe you want some clones?

peace
doublejj
P.S. Here's a link to last years grow, Carport greenhouse 2010: https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/320747-carport-greenhouse-2010-a.html


----------



## doowmd (Mar 7, 2011)

Pulling up chair!!!
Was that 100 gallon or what did the gl stand for? I've thought about going the smart pot route this year but not sure about the pro's and con's vs planting str8 in the ground?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes 100 gallon smart pots, they're kinda small by local standards. 
Most of the BIG BOYS up here use 200 & 300!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 7, 2011)

Killer thread man! Cant Wait to see how this goes. Really looking forward to giving this a try. Brilliant man with simple ideas! what strains ya runnen with?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I know it's still a little bit early, but I was doing some work on the greenhouse & thought I would just get this years grow thread started. Cabin fever.
> 
> My DYI Greenhouse, is a Costco carport covered with plastic & sunscreen mesh for the walls. For any who may have missed it, there's a link to last years grow, below.
> 
> ...


lol maaaan i remeber you!!! i saw you vids on youtube before i ever realized you were a member here!!! you grow some fucking trees man!!!! im subbed for this one for sure!


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 7, 2011)

300 gallons of soil is epic. I'd need a back hoe.

Those 100's are cool though. I've been following these carport grows for years. Always very impressive.

If I can bug you about a few things...
What's in your soil mixture?
Do you use a compost brewer?
Are you going to be training the plants this year? (tomato cages, trellis netting, grow through plant supports)

Good work out there. Regular Backyard Cannabis Veteran.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for following everyone, my wife says she wants to video more this year, I hope she doesn't catch me falling from the ladder!..........
I will be using the space between the greenhouse & the garage also, the space with the fire wood against the wall in the pictures. I can put 3 100gal pots there, 6 inside for 9 total. Hoping to keep them around 6-7ft for 1-2 lbs each.
I was gifted some seeds from a RIU member so I have a variety of strains to choose from.

Hindu Kush (my Avatar pic) = a landrace strain plucked from a field in Afganistan by my brother-in-law. Seeds are all gone, clone only.

Clones from disp:
Grandaddy Purple 
Purple Kush 
White Widow

Seeds from friends:
Medijuana
Crooked Prairie
Hawiian Skunk
White Queen
Purple Power Plant

I'll use my 50/50 mix of Ocean Forest & Happy Frog, but this year I will add some fresh organic compost & worm castings that are available locally. I'll posts some pictures & maybe a video of the dirt mixing, I'm gonna rent a cement mixer!

I've used Maxsea fertilizer for years, great stuff.

peace
doublejj


----------



## mrmaddu (Mar 12, 2011)

subed...too bad TN isnt a med state.....my neighbors would hate me...love the carport greenhouse


----------



## jethead (Mar 12, 2011)

Subd, Nice past grows. I've started to use Maxsea on acouple of plants . Do you use just the grow and bloom or do you use additives also. So far the Maxsea grow seems to put on early and strong branching. Thanks and good luck with your grow, I will be following.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll try to keep things interesting.

Most of the season I use just Maxsea, twice a week. I'll add some Molasses 1/2 thru flowering. & They get Azatrol once a week for bugs.

I just used "Purple Max" in my indoor grow and was quite impressed. I'm going to use it again indoors for sure & maybe outdoors also. I used it to appease my wife because someone recommended it to her, not expecting to see anything. 

It didn't make anything turn purple but the resins & aromas were obvoiusly better. Everyone raved,100% thumbs-up. I only tried it once, so I need to repeat to be sure, but I may use it out here.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I went to Costco the other day, the carports went up $10 this year, $199!


----------



## lukey boii (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey man just checked out ur grow last year and you've persueded me into trying a greenhouse grow haha. I just got a quick question for ya, is the top of the greenhouse covered by the same transperant material as the sides or is there a clear material place over the top?? And how are the plants switched to 12/12, do you use a dark tarp over the whole house or is there an easier option?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 13, 2011)

SWEET!!! cant wait to see this years grow. good luck doubleJJ.


----------



## Dubious06 (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't wait to watch your grow this season-- I'm sub'd. Happy growing man.


----------



## SimplySmoked (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sub'd. Can't wait to see the roof raise!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks peps, I'll try to make this a good year. I'm really trying to not raise the roof this year, gonna keep them shorter.

No need to cover with a tarp, mother nature will trigger flowering this summer.

I got the fire wood moved from the grow area, but forcast calls for chance of rain all week, so I don't think I'll get much else done outside.

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Mar 14, 2011)

wuts up doublejj happy to see your at it again! im getting my garden started as well. You might remember me if you look at my last year pics but i had to change my username due to trying to get a job, long story short, i guess the company i was applying for googled my email address and this website came up with the threads i posted and they saw my grow, pretty lame so i changed my email and username now theres no way an employer can find out what i do on my spare time to have access to my medicine... any ways im sub'd


----------



## Nolan (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking forward to your 2011 grow.
Lets see those PICS & VIDS!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2011)

Howdy folks, it's been raining all week, so I haven't done much work on this years grow, but how about a flashback from last year?

Here's to a good season everyone!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant wait to see more pics man. I guess the only questions i have is what about the buds inside the trees? Will they be getting light? Like my one friend says anyone can grow trees but all the buds need to be getting the light and stuff to be awesome. He says the inside buds will be pop corn buds while only the outside top buds will be prime.

Whats your take?


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 16, 2011)

double jj you the man look forward to watching again this year


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 16, 2011)

It's going to rain all this week too. You are ready we still got plenty of time till going outdoors. good Luck dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks

You friend is correct about the popcorn buds, that's why I make hash. 

Each of those plants produced several lbs of fine buds, & together they also made almost a pound of hash! I LOVE HASH!!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> 
> You friend is correct about the popcorn buds, that's why I make hash.
> 
> ...


I'd pull a Randy Marsh on a block of hash like that.


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 16, 2011)

Well i am in for the show.
I love outdoor grows.
And this should be a good one


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 18, 2011)

def. subbd!!


----------



## Christopher Bradley (Mar 18, 2011)

subd 4 sure looking 4ward to the posts
cbb


----------



## nathenking (Mar 18, 2011)

sub'd as well


----------



## Hodgegrown (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey JJ, I'm here too, better late than not at all...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks & welcome everyone, I hope to keep this entertaining, at least...

One love!

peace
doublejj


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey JJ, im sub'd and am, amazed at the extreme Car port that was very creative to do!!

I was looking at buying a greenhouse at about those dimensions so im probly just going to buy a car port now lol.

thanks for the ideas bud.

Cant wait to see this years grow i missed the last one but ready as hell for this one.

HP


----------



## esteguevon (Mar 19, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!! I cant wait for this year! i was subbed last year and im deffinitly pulling up a seat for this one.
p.s. ever notice how almost all of us on RIU love dogs?


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 19, 2011)

lurked in your thread last year and ill be lurkin this year... last year was freakin AWESOME!!!! thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Mar 20, 2011)

Last year was amazing I can't wait to see what you make happen this time. Have you stocked up on your Red Bull yet?


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yea its gonna be awesome! Hope to copy him one day soon haha! Peace


----------



## rd116 (Mar 20, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got caught up and subscribed. After seeing the picture of last years grow you did and those trees, the word 'Epic' with a capital E sprang to mind. Where did you get your forestry degree anyway? lol


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 28, 2011)

Is This statement true? 

'You are going to get your best results from seeds. I wouldn't waste anytime with clones except for a few plants just for novelty smoke. Seeds reign supreme outside. Clones are best for indoors'


----------



## bosweed (Mar 28, 2011)

i dunno... what if i take clones from plants that are already outside... hmmm ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 28, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Is This statement true?
> 
> 'You are going to get your best results from seeds. I wouldn't waste anytime with clones except for a few plants just for novelty smoke. Seeds reign supreme outside. Clones are best for indoors'


No, I can't answer for jj, but I believe his MONSTERS started out as clones. I grew a 3.5 lbs monster from a clone.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

It's finally stopped raining & I'll be getting busy making dirt soon. All of the little plants are doing fine.

I get just as good results with clones as seeds. All of the pictures you see in my past grows, were clones.

This year I'll have both

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting Doublejj after reading that from a norcal gardener i started having second thoughts. Also with the green house does it matter with direction its in? Weather its facing south or not.


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 28, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Is This statement true?
> 
> 'You are going to get your best results from seeds. I wouldn't waste anytime with clones except for a few plants just for novelty smoke. Seeds reign supreme outside. Clones are best for indoors'


sounds like whoever said this has never grown a clone outdoors, or if he did it didn't make it to it's full potential for whatever reason. He's most likely going off of something he heard from somebody who was misinformed themselves. Most growers in cali will fully stock their outdoor gardens with clones. It is well known that a clone is an exact genetic replica of the mother. A clone is the same thing as growing from seed, except you start further along in the plant's life cycle and you know your plant is female.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2011)

I know growers much bigger than me, that only use seeds. I also know some big growers that grow 'clone only' strains, and trade cuts to each other. 

6 of 1, half a dozen of the other.

peace
doublejj


----------



## puck1969 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh man, hope my outdoor grow is 1/50th as good as yours was last year! SUUUUBBBDDD!!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, sorry man, just so your greenhouse gets as much sun as you can. They work good either direction.

I hope everyone has a great season!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I subbed in. Carport drew my attention. Really gave me a chuckle, I bought 3 the other year, from our Shucks auto parts when they had a sale so they were $69.00 each. I couldn't resist. Were a little windy here at times so I staked them down with these two foot stakes that had augers on the ends so they auger down and have a good grip. Well it got windy one night pretty bad and too bad I didn't take pictures of the mangled mess that ended up way out in our field. You guys would have died laughing. My wife wasn't to happy since her car was under one. Now that I have a wind break I'm tempted to go thru the pile and should have the frame pieces to at least build one and might give this a try. So this might be a hoot and BTW best of luck on your grow.


----------



## piney bob (Mar 29, 2011)

great idea with the stumps so your stuff doesn't blow away. lookin' good.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been running around buying supplies for this years grow, but I did manage to put up some additional clothesline rafters. The plastic wants to sag between the poles.

I'll put the top & sides on tomorrow. Mix dirt & fill smart pots this weekend.

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## lukey boii (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey doublejj I got a quick question for ya, how do u set up ventilation in a greenhouse? I'm making one to only fit two plants in so it's not gonna be huge but I'm stumped on the ventilation part, thanx for any replies man


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2011)

The walls are all mesh, air just blows thru. 
I could set-up a fan, but no need. 100% mesh walls

peace
doublejj


----------



## Christopher Bradley (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking great man!!!


----------



## lukey boii (Mar 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The walls are all mesh, air just blows thru.
> I could set-up a fan, but no need. 100% mesh walls
> 
> peace
> doublejj


How are the walls just meshed I thought greenhouses are enclosed? Don't u wrap plastic sheets around the mesh?? Sorry for the stupid questions haha

Edit: oh wait just realized wat ur talking about haha never mind, peace man


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2011)

My 'greenhouse' is for summer use only, I don't use it in winter. The sides are sunscreen mesh, more for privacy & bugs.

When I built the first one years ago, it had plastic sides, switched to mesh for better ventilation.

This is a Northern Cali fair weather type greenhouse.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 30, 2011)

Doublejj what top is going on that greenhouse? Plastic or mesh? I am thinking about doing something like this in an area in my yard and wanted your input.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2011)

You could use either. But I use plastic because I want something to keep rains off the buds, later in the year.

I ordered some real 'greenhouse film' this year from Farmtek, should last all season. I'll post some pictures soon.

Good luck

peace
doublejj
P.S. Don't you live in Sac? Need some help?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in the Sac area! I may take you up on it once I figure out what the hell I wanna do. Looks like the wife is getting more nervous the closer to the outdoor season I get. This would help me keep things semi concealed and save me in the rains.  Despite being perfectly legal she still has that paranoia that the cops will come knocking and I will go off to jail. LOL 

I will keep checking in here and once you have the top done ask you some more questions or exchange info/scrips and meet up.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 30, 2011)

What happened to the solexx panels? They still goin in. Also will this green house work in socal in the dessert all year long?


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 30, 2011)

JJ i'm curious as to how you fasten the roof plastic to your frames tubing?


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 30, 2011)

I see you went by that sham of a place called Wegrow the one down here in Oakland has already stopped doing business with the public. the one here never had what I needed when they were open. Stay local and build a relationship. dirrtyd


----------



## piney bob (Mar 30, 2011)

Just watched last year's and it made be all amped. I wish i could start this early but for now i'm still ice fishing haha. Subscribed for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2011)

Progress report

The top & ends are on. I still have one side to cover. There will not be a mesh wall on the garage side. Here are a few pic's of how it looks.

The Solexx was about $350-$400 to cover the greenhouse & would last 6 years. This 6mil plastic greenhouse film from Farmtek lets 92% of the light thru, and will last 4 years, $27.

I put a small piece of clear re-inforced strapping tape onto the plastic for strength. Poke a hole & use a zip-tie to attach to the frame.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Yes,I went by the "We Grow" shop, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot damn just like I pictured! That's gonna be sick and I think that I need to steal a bit of that idea and get my shit together!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2011)

You can build one of these for about $350. Easy to leave out a couple of poles & make a smaller one.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep that's the plan. I am limited to 6' in the center but I can go 10' w and 20' L.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks awesome man! Just a little confused so if i wanted to build this thing i call soleex and order what? Whats the farmtek stuff? Thought you just needed the panels from solleex. Grow on!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2011)

Solexx would work very well. I just found the Farmtec stuff & it's a lot cheaper.

They make lots of different greenhouse fabrics here's a link. I ordered online & got it in 1 week. I ordered the 6mil, 4 year film.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1;ft1_greenhouses_accessories-ft1_greenhouse_covering_2;ft1_greenhouse_films_2.html

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 31, 2011)

How much would I order of the 6 mil plastic stuff?


----------



## Bezy (Mar 31, 2011)

I would switch to this breathable greenhouse fabric, its only $0.42 a sq foot! Its what a lot of big growers up in nor cal are using these days. Im going to build a carport greenhouse this year and Im def going to be using this stuff, I figured its about $140 for a 17'x20' section of it...
http://www.foreverflowering.net/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=55&Itemid=7


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah they make lots of different greenhouse films, pick one.

12'X20' to cover the top.

peace
doublejj


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

Double jj, i just wanted to stop in and say your work is amazing your 2010 car port inspired me to do my second grow outside. Im on the east coast so its a little colder out here but i hope to have a scaled down version of your set up going in a couple weeks, i am also starting a grow journal on it so any help would be greatly appreciated. def subbed for sure im pullin up a chair this year


----------



## doublejj (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a start, 40 bags of potting soil.

Off to PJ's worm farm tomorrow for a yard of fresh worm castings, then fresh organic compost on Monday.

We are gonna try to hold the line at 1 brick this year, & you can see one of the 100gl smart pots.

peace
doublejj


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow that soil has to be a hell of alot of money..happy frog is like 20 usd a bag lol


doublejj said:


> here's a start, 40 bags of potting soil.
> 
> Off to pj's worm farm tomorrow for a yard of fresh worm castings, then fresh organic compost on monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 2, 2011)

YA dude i would try to keep it to one brick haha, that was insane last time.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow man im amazed at your craftyness 
i will be looking in on your grow 
im in the bay too and im giving outdoor a go this year.
this should get good


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to do this carport but i'm just so worried about the wind. last year my neighbors metal shed ended up out in our road lol.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 2, 2011)

JJ is there really any difference that you know of between outdoor or indoor grown as far as quality or taste? I do realize you get more weight outside.


----------



## piney bob (Apr 2, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a start, 40 bags of potting soil.
> 
> Off to PJ's worm farm tomorrow for a yard of fresh worm castings, then fresh organic compost on Monday.
> 
> ...


It doesn't get any better than that ^^^


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2011)

Things are slowly coming together folks.

Greenhouse weed is very much the same as indoors, people cannot tell the difference.

If you take a look at the last picture you can see that all 8 legs are anchored by a 50# cinder block. The plastic would tear away first. I've had a couple of 'blow outs'. But usually the wind comes in one side & blows the back corner loose. It's never come off. But I use a lot of zip-ties.

OK, coffee's over, off to PJ's!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Boy you guy's are a tough crowd, 2400 views & I haven't even picked-up 1 star! 
OK, I guess I'll have to try a little harder!


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 2, 2011)

plus rep to a great start and strong finish


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 2, 2011)

5 stars coming your way you deserve it bro


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 2, 2011)

doublejj said:


> If you take a look at the last picture you can see that all 8 legs are anchored by a 50# cinder block. The plastic would tear away first. I've had a couple of 'blow outs'. But usually the wind comes in one side & blows the back corner loose. It's never come off. But I use a lot of zip-ties


Thanks JJ. When I had my Shucks carport up the it had those thick poly type sides on and it looked like the wind hit it then went right up under the top and it took off like a kite once it rocked out those big stake anchors. But winds were 20 to 35mph and maybe larger gusts. If i can find the pic I will show you my solution.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a shameless plug for PJ's worm farm in Galt, Ca, just a few miles south of Sacramento.

Mike, at PJ's was great! Showed us around & loaded the truck with fresh worm castings. The worm castings look great, black & rich. One thing I didn't know was that they also make custom soil mix's. (Maybe next year)

Where's a few pic's from our worm farm trip.

peace
doublejj
P.S. They loaded up real easy, but now I have to get them out of the truck.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok I kinda felt like it might hijack JJ's thread due to our wind situation but just posted the build here. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/422299-12x20-diy-green-house-high.html


----------



## bosweed (Apr 2, 2011)

hey jj, as you know im a total noob at this...

how exactly does this "greenhouse" benefit you? why is greenhouse better than just plain without the greenhouse you built? don't tell me "for the bugs" ... i want some more info...

highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2011)

It's pretty simple, privacy & bugs.

I live in the city. I need some privacy for me to grow here. My neighbors live close. This carport doesn't scream GREENHOUSE!!

You cannot see thru it except up very close. If you peak over my fence, you can't see anything.

The moths/bud worms, can be brutal, well worth the work of putting it up, if only for that.

Rains will cause mold late in the season & the plastic top keeps them dry.

peace
doublejj


----------



## bosweed (Apr 2, 2011)

fair enough... i think this greenhouse will be too hot for my location...dont you think?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't remember where you live, but have you ever been to Sac in Aug?! 100+

The mesh walls let the air just pass thru, so heat doesn't build-up. 

I think I'd put my grow inside one of these even if I didn't have to, solves too many issues.

peace
doublejj
P.S. And remember you can put one of these up in a day & take it down the next day & no one would know it was ever there.

EDIT: OK,bos I remember, "the Carib. Islands", yes it should work great!


----------



## bosweed (Apr 2, 2011)

alright mate!

happy toking and keep it up!! great job!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2011)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> Wow that soil has to be a hell of alot of money..happy frog is like 20 usd a bag lol


Well, I did get a price break buying so many. But they still ain't giving them away. 

4 bags per pot, but that's only 1/2. The rest is worm castings, compost, & perlite.

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good mix but I still think you could do it yourself cheaper. I will have to spec out how much would it cost with all amendments and locally bought topsoil. thanks for the project Double JJ Good luck this year dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks dirrtyd, I see your off to a great start this year.

I don't use enough for the cost to be prohibitive. 

Buy the time I bought all of the additives that they put into Ocean Forest & Happy Frog, I doubt I would save that much.

peace
doublejj


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 3, 2011)

Subbed.. can't wait till another bad ass fall.

Good luck jj


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Subbed.. can't wait till another bad ass fall.




Peace
doublejj


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Apr 3, 2011)

this gonna be fun to watch, your grow last year was awesome, look forward to seeing your girls in the tree of life competition


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread only gets better with time! haha looking fantastic. So i looked at the pics and you think with those pots i could fit 6 of them in there? seems like the pots are so big that only a few can go in there. How much you get them to come down on the soil? like ten bucks a bag?


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Peace
> doublejj


Wow sorry jj, didn't realize the implications of my statement. I was referring to the season and your epic harvest, not the ladder and your knee. I hope your grow this year is accident free.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2011)

OK guy's, let's get one thing straight, I'm gonna keep both feet under me this season. I know, last year I had more accidents than a NASCAR race, but this years gonna be different, I swear! I will not!........psst, is she still stand behind me?! 

The 100 gl pot is a compromise, originally I wanted 200's! 6 100's will be a little tight, but I've already thought of that. Take a look at how extra long the side skirts are. I can balloon the sides out several feet, if necessary!

Yeah, right at $10 a bag for the soil. $200 for a yard of worm castings. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 5, 2011)

Man this rain that they are calling for would have had me spooked if I didn't get my makeshift tarp up. Thanks to you and DD I have some protection out there and am able to get some in the ground.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 5, 2011)

This grow looks awesome. I wish I could do an outdoor grow like that. Will be watching for sure! Good luck and can't wait to see your results in the fall.


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 8, 2011)

So stoked! Ever herd of mushroom compost? You think its any good?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, I've tried mushroom compost. I didn't have good luck with it.

There's been a slight delay due to equipment problems at the compost yard, but I should be picking up some organic compost tomorrow.

peace
doublejj


----------



## talon (Apr 8, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> So stoked! Ever herd of mushroom compost? You think its any good?


You can get a truck bed full of mushroom compost from a local nursery in my town for $60.

I've found it it makes a pretty good amendment if you're just wanting to add organic material to your soil. Keep in mind it's usually 80% horse manure.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good to see you at work again this year.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2011)

My goal this year is; cost= $50 per pound.

I have a $1000 budget for dirt & supplies, & hope to get around 20# 

9x100gl smart pots @ 2.2lbs per plant = 20#

So I'm shooting for 1 kilo per plant

A mans got to have goals!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Oohh how I remember $85 ki's, but now I'm really dating my self!


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 13, 2011)

So your going to throw 9 100 gallon smart pots in that green house? I am thinkin about goin with 30 gallon smart pots with a 50/50 mix of ocean forest and Black gold. I been told twice yesterday happy frog has to much bark in it? Whats your take?


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> My goal this year is; cost= $50 per pound.
> 
> I have a $1000 budget for dirt & supplies, & hope to get around 20#
> 
> ...


 What's up jj
I was going to do 12, but I think I'm down grading to 8. Not sure, I'll see when they, and how they go in next month. I have 4- three+foot SR-71 Purple Kush, 4 two + foot Purps, 2 Chemo Cindys, and 2 Afghangooey X Mind Bender all in the shed ready for the show this summer/fall. I'm thinking it might get a bit tight in the cage, so 1 in the greenhouse (SR-71), 4 in the cage, and 3 under a "jj carport greenhouse" between the greenhouse and the cage. Those 8 will become BEASTS, all SCROG'ed. The next 3 weeks is all dedicated to the BIG SHOW!
I'll be in touch
TMB-
P.S. any word from Hodge? P.M. me curious/concerned.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds good TMB, good luck. Let me know if I can help. I called Hodge about a week ago, but he wasn't up for any company. I think I'll give him a call in the next few days, I'll let you know.

No man, 6 pots inside & 3 outside next too it. The plants will be about 7'-8' on center. I'll post pic's as soon as I get the pots filled.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Happy Frog works very well for me, I just bought 20 bgs of it!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

I only used happy frog, and havent looked to another soil yet.


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 14, 2011)

I like your style JJ... I'm going to try a similar greenhouse as your using in 200 gallon smart pots and see how it works out. I just started a thread as well. Thanks for your insight and I may have a few questions about maxsea as I've never used it before.

BIGWOOD


----------



## mrduke (Apr 14, 2011)

hey doublejj you are useing a 10x20 carport with only 6 plants inside? I was thinking of setting this up with 8 plants in like 30-50 gal smart pots filled with sunshine mix#4, i use it indoor and love it only down is i'd have to feed hydro nutes all the way threw which would cost me afew hundred. maybe I'll just stick with a mix of happy rog and ocean forest. whats your thoughts on have that many plants. By the way i followed last years grow and really doubt i can get them to be trees like those were


----------



## MidwestMike (Apr 14, 2011)

Read through everything. The grows are amazing man! I wish I lived in a MMJ state and was related to you, that bud looked excellent after all was said and done.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guy's I'm glad to be an inspiration & that people find my posts helpful. (And to think, my high school guidance counselor said I'd never amount to anything!)lol!

OK Big, I'll check it out, once I started using Maxsea I've never looked back.

md, if your comfortable with sunshine #4, then use it, you'll have less trouble figuring out problems if your using something your used to. 8 50's would work very well, go for it.

MidwestMike, you could change your name to "WestCoastMike", & rent a u-haul, drive out here to Cali, get your card & have one of these carport's built by 4/20!

peace
doublejj
P.S. And I'm always looking for a 'sugardaddy'!
x
x
x


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's I'm glad to be an inspiration & that people find my posts helpful. (And to think, my high school guidance counselor said I'd never amount to anything!)lol!
> 
> OK Big, I'll check it out, once I started using Maxsea I've never looked back.
> 
> ...


My guidance councilor told me " son, you know money don't grow on trees".....LOL.... The hell it don't!
Glad I didn't listen to that guy, or I would be living in some place honorable, stuck inside some office, pushing pencils for a living and hating life. Thank god for my stoner friends in high school!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2011)

Howdy folks, I still don't have the compost, but I will soon. The greenhouse plants are doing great indoors.

I hope to have some new video's to post soon, but how about a flashback video from 2010?

Here's to a great 2011 season everyone!

peace
doublejj

[video=youtube;ED7QcKEbNQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED7QcKEbNQA[/video]


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

i want that happy frog shirt, i guess i need to order a pallet


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome trees man!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2011)

im exhausted and baked... but hope to catch up with this soon... glad to see your still playing in the garden


----------



## chief blunts (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers to a good season doublejj!

hopefully those strains you grabbed this year can outperform last years-or at least match it...

shit even if the smokes better either way best of luck this season.


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the flashback brother. Looking forward to another successful season.


----------



## MidwestMike (Apr 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> MidwestMike, you could change your name to "WestCoastMike", & rent a u-haul, drive out here to Cali, get your card & have one of these carport's built by 4/20!


I wish I could do that, hell I think I put more money into the closet grow then it would take to start an outdoor one. And by no means will I get a comparable amount. But I'm for sure subbed for this


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Im subbed for this too Doublejj
im attempting my first outdoor grow this season so i need all the info i can get.
BTW your trees from last year were the biggest plants ive EVER seen lol


----------



## doowmd (Apr 16, 2011)

Man those trees are F'n AWESOME JJ!!!!!
Made the wife come in here and look at the vid.
Props to you!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohhh I can't wait!


----------



## 408RAIDER (Apr 18, 2011)

I want to do some sick outdoor with only a rack in total cost.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Apr 18, 2011)

I cant wait to see the outcome of your grow this year JJ



408RAIDER said:


> I want to do some sick outdoor with only a rack in total cost.


I dont spend any more than $500 each season and achieve good results. Its really not hard to grow big plants on a low budget if you do it right.


----------



## I dont know (Apr 19, 2011)

Doublejj good luck this season going to be fun watching those fine ladies grow nice and big. Got my chair ready for this one


----------



## Penyajo (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW jj just found this new thread you got going and mannnnn i am soo stoked to see you have a new grow going on!! You are one of my roll models lol... Well any ways i wish you good luck my friend and i will be keeping a close eye!! subb =rep


----------



## chronic coinoisseur (Apr 20, 2011)

Very impressive setup i checked out last years and must say you are as close to god as any grower can get. This year looks like things will be going even better, how far along are your plants in veg this year compared to last? Good luck man keep up the jaw dropping results


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2011)

It's 4:20 here in Norcal folks, Happy 420!

Here's to a great season!

peace
doublejj
P.S. The plant are about 6" behind last year, trying to keep them shorter.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 20, 2011)

how you been jj 

wife on yah bout that height? lol 

just be glad she didnt have you completely stop


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy late 420 JJ and everyone else! Last night went out wine tasting in portland oregon had the time of my life. best wine i have ever had my whole life and the beer up here is amazing! You all should be here! Cali here i come in a week!

Hope you all had a good one looking forward to pics.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I just got back from the compost yard. Mitch hooked me up with some fresh organic compost. 

That was the easy part, now I have to get it out of the truck. 

Molly checking it closely.

Stay tuned for pic's of filling the smart pots, coming soon

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like the magic potion needed to grow some good healthy girls!!


----------



## jyermum (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see this years grow. You should check out one of these for your truck http://www.loadhandler.com/products.php they work killer and save a bunch of time and your back.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great. I bought some organic compost for my vegitible garden and it is amazing at how well they are growing. Much better than the Miracle Grow soil plants!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2011)

We were able to get some of the 100gl smart pots filled. We are mixing on a tarp.

30gl Happy Frog (2 bags)
20gl Ocean Forest (2Bags)
15gl Organic Compost w/added gypsum (their special 'gyp/mix' for medical gardens)
15gl Worm Castings
15gl Perlite_________
95gl soil mix + 6 cups dolomite & 6 cups "Rainbow mix Grow" organic fertilizer w/mycorrhizae

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Apr 22, 2011)

thats a hell of a mix if you ask me! should produce some very healthy girls! cant wait to see the end result!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2011)

I made a frame out of remesh wire to hold the pots open during filling. 

4 done, 5 to go.

peace
doublejj


----------



## shand (Apr 22, 2011)

So awesome! Definetely a 2 person job to move those giant mamma jammas


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 22, 2011)

Prediction: plants outgrow the greenhouse


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Apr 22, 2011)

DoubleJJ nice freaking set up bro!! them plants are huge!! i cant wait to them fully flowered!! keep up the good work and Happy Growing!!!!
+Rep.....


----------



## Unnk (Apr 22, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Prediction: plants outgrow the greenhouse



lol hes done it before but i think hes aiming to NOT do that


----------



## Budsmoker187 (Apr 22, 2011)

hey JJ everything is looking great, our greenhouses look almost identicle and I plan on using 100g smart pots as well... anyways if its not to much could you break down how many bags of the organic compost, worm casting, and other stuff you used? I see you measured them already in gL but could you convert it to bags or LBS? thanks for sharing your insight with us.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought many of the components by the yard & don't have a weight.

Since I was going to fill a 100gl smart pot I converted everything to gl, just made it easier.

The bagged soil comes in 1.5-2.0 cubic ft bags. 1 cuft = 7.5gl 

Happy Frog 2cuft bag = 15gl x 2bags = 30gl
Ocean Forest 1.5 cuft = 10gl x 2bags = 20gl
Total bagged soil................... 4bags = 50gl

Since the compost & worm castings are in big piles & just filled 5gl buckets for easy measuring. 

3 buckets each of; compost, worm castings, & perlite = 45gl

It was just too easy, to measure everything by the gallon.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow just the pics you are the man! Cant wait to see it. I am in oregon right now i wonder if the costco carport would be cheaper up here no sales tax : )


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 23, 2011)

I do the same thing dude, its all about the gallon lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2011)

You might save $15 buying in Oregon, but you have to haul it home.

Good luck

peace
doublejj
P.S. Well coffee time is over, back to mixing soil, more soon


----------



## connorbrown (Apr 23, 2011)

your gonna wake up one day and your green house will be lifted up from the top of the plants! haha. I have never seen marijuana trees that tall! Well goodluck to you this year, and goodluck to everyone!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, a few more pic's

Here is everything that goes into a 100gl smart pot.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I have bricks strapped to the greenhouse legs, just in case things get out of hand!


----------



## dirrtyd (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good Double JJ you should be ready by the end of the month. keep up the good work dirrtyd


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Apr 23, 2011)

So what would you say your percentages are of each ingredient going into a single 100 gal grow pot. To make it easier on yourself just tell me approx. how much of each thing your putting in; i.e. gallons, pounds, square ft./yrds; and ill just convert to percentages on my own. Thanks! RDG


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevermind buddy, i just clicked on the little button that says "15" and found exactly what i was looking for. Sorry for being a sturd, anticipating your grow for sure. I'm subbed. Peace friend. RDG


----------



## mygirls (Apr 24, 2011)

great start bro.. looks like your off to a jungle grow... i'll B watching


----------



## abudtokr (Apr 24, 2011)

I got a question? What about the smell your neighbors wont smell that? And to me it looks like a green house with a see through roof. I hope you have cool neighbors and hope there friends are cool to. BUT WOW nice grow last year.... I mean if I peeked over the fence I would know exactly what was going on. You dont have planes that fly over? Thats all the shit I would be worried about..... I live in the middle of no where, Looks great!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2011)

If you could see how many of these carports there are in my neighborhood covered with tarps or plastic because the original covers are worn out. I know of 3 on my block alone.
Maybe all of my neighbors are growing also. If you looked over my fence you might suspect what's going on, but you couldn't SEE anything. 

Come over my fence & Molly's got you!

The greenhouse is so tall, that you can't see thru the roof from the ground. You would have to climb on to the roof of my neighbors house to see down into the greenhouse. 

I'm not worried about helicopters. I'm in Norcal & I'm legal.

Smell? Well that's my biggest worry. If the rippers find it, it will be from the smell. 

When flowering season gets here, my wife & I go on opposite shifts. I sleep during the day & stay up all night.

peace
doublejj
P.S. You can convert from gallons to % very easy. 100gl = 100%, so 15gl of compost = 15% and so on.
x
x


----------



## mygirls (Apr 24, 2011)

that sucks to have to sleep with ur plants.. i can leave for days just b4 harvest and not have to worry bout anyone getting by my dogs, cameras, and neighbors.. but one has to do what one has to do to keep there shit.. did u have any problems last year.. i didn't..


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2011)

Never underestimate a ripper! They will stop at nothing.

No, I didn't have any problems last year, & I'm glad you didn't. Maybe we were both just lucky.

But by your many levels of security, maybe you make your own 'luck'.

I was once told that 'luck' is when preperation meets opportunity.

I don't have camera's or a neighborhood watch for my greenhouse, so I adjust my schedule for a couple of months. 
Besides I have wifi & my laptop & Molly to keep me company out in the forest.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2011)

900gl of soil done & pots filled!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking Good I only have to worry about smell not rippers to much. The dogs will deal with them I'm growing a few things to mask we will see in September. Good Growing dirrtyd


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 24, 2011)

What's up jj-
I've been turning dirt the past couple of weeks also. Just finished adding the "Super Soil" to the raised beds yesterday. Here's the recipe I used:
*1 Bag Fox Farms Ocean Forest
1 bag Kellogs Patio Mix ($4.97 a bag at Lowes)
1 large bag of Earthworm Castings
Quarter cup FF bat Guano 0-5-0
Cup Dolamite lime
Quarter cup of powered Alaskan Fish emulsion concentrate
Quarter cup of Dr. Earths Fish bone meal
3-4 shovel fulls of perlite
1 teaspoon humic acid
3-4 tablespoons of Mycorrhizae
2 table spoons of Azomite
Quarter cup Bone meal
Quarter cup Blood Meal
Couple shovel fulls of Chicken manure Compost
Couple shovel fulls of Steer manure compost
5 gallon bucket of composted horse manure
2-5 gallon bucket of forest humus
2-5 gallon buckets of existing soil in garden.
1 cup of dried molasses
I put all this in an old cast iron bath tub and mix thoroughly. Then place in 33 gallon rubber maid trash cans, add water and let cook for a few weeks. I add water every few days. I'm trying to create an active"micro-beastie" herd in those trash cans buckets. *
I ended up using 12 bags of FF O.F., 12 Castings......a shit load of crap. No need to explain to you though. I did this a couple of weeks ago and added to the 3'x3' 24" high beds.this weekend in the "cage" (which has tons of crap tilled in that soil too). I will only have 4 girls in the cage this year, 4 outside the cage under a "jj carport greenhouse" (carport will be 10 x 15 though), and 1 in the "sliding glass door" greenhouse. 
Don't know when your going into the ground, but May 7th-10th here. 
Thank god most of the hard work is over for now, just add waer and watch them grow!
Stay Safe!
TMB-


----------



## mygirls (Apr 24, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Never underestimate a ripper! They will stop at nothing.
> 
> No, I didn't have any problems last year, & I'm glad you didn't. Maybe we were both just lucky.
> 
> ...


thats funny i have herd that saying myself. i have a hunting video were the guy says those same words..
forest don't u mean jungle.....LOL


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 24, 2011)

dang jj, 900 gallons is a lot, what is your estimate you will use per plant?


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 24, 2011)

Optic1 said:


> dang jj, 900 gallons is a lot, what is your estimate you will use per plant?


That's 9 100 gallon smartpots. Hence 900 gallons.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 24, 2011)

hey thanks, i missed that part


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 25, 2011)

DAMN!! your a bizzy boy dubblejj 900gals is no joke. this is looking good,when do you transplant?


----------



## mygirls (Apr 25, 2011)

u no setting here thinging bro on how much alike we are.. were on the same page and time as to the start of are grow.. hell we just might be brothers from another mother.. LOL can't wait to see ur monster.. keep um green bro


----------



## Antny420 (Apr 25, 2011)

Im on board


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2011)

I've seen your picture mygirls, & you have no idea how much we look alike, bro!lol!

I'll be putting them out in about a month.

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 25, 2011)

How tall are your girls gonnabe when you put them out?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Apr 25, 2011)

JJ, how did the Bubba Kush seeds turn out? I managed to get some more OG and have about 18 started in the greenhouse right now, will only need a few for my gardens so should have an extra to donate to you if your still interested? Don't think I'll be getting those Alpha Diesel in time for this seasons grow but will persist in my quest to aquire them for the future.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2011)

None of the Bubba's germinated, sorry. Everything else did.

I would love some OG, thank you

So good to hear from you, I'll call you tomorrow

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2011)

OK, I've got some genuine OG's to add to the greenhouse! Thanks bro!

Life is good!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Try to spread good Karma around people, you never know when it will come back to you.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 27, 2011)

Sick! I will make sure to keep an eye on it now for sure!


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> OK, I've got some genuine OG's to add to the greenhouse! Thanks bro!
> 
> Life is good!
> 
> ...


What's up jj
Looks like your going to need another smart pot or two! Good for you, better to see that Hodge is up to his old tricks again!
TMB-


----------



## fishwhistle (Apr 27, 2011)

JJ,what was the name of the material you used for the top of your greenhouse this year and how did you end up attaching it?Thank you very much for taking the time to put up these posts,you are an inspiration for the rest of us.I get ALOT of wind in my area,have you ever had problems with the wind and the carport?thanks again bro,AWESOME job,your the only guy i know who needs a manlift to harvest!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought Sunmaster clear greenhouse film from Farmtek. $27 to cover the greenhouse.

I put a piece of re-enforced tape & zip-ties to attach the plastic to the frame

I used a lot of zip-ties, no problems with the wind.

peace
doublejj


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice only 27 bucks I need to save that site for sure, good find buddy, I'm still trying to decided once I move if I'm throwin up a greenhouse or just doing outdoor


----------



## mygirls (Apr 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I bought Sunmaster clear greenhouse film from Farmtek. $27 to cover the greenhouse.
> 
> I put a piece of re-enforced tape & zip-ties to attach the plastic to the frame
> 
> ...


watch the water leaks if and when it rains.. causes a lot of moisture.. you know what that will cause.. nice job on the green house bro.. i'll b watching u grow


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2011)

I hear you bro, don't want mold. The top has no zip-ties in the middle, only the outer edge. The top is whole with out any holes except around the outside edge, no leaks.

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Apr 30, 2011)

looking great. yep ur set to grow just like me. my roof turnd out bitchen this year. should have no leaks my self.. great job..


----------



## Gopedxr (Apr 30, 2011)

All i can say is I cant wait to see more! This guy is gonna have a blast this year! Cant wait to do somethen like this myself.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 30, 2011)

What's up jj-
The greenhouse is looking great!, I have a couple of questions.....
1) I thought you were using "Solex" panels and not the greenhouse plastic.for the roof this year?
2) Last years plastic looked like it diffused the light better/different then this years roof?
3) This years roof looks like it lets in more light, but how about the security/lookie loos issues, I can see right through that roof. I guess when you have the roof 15+ feet up, that's not an issue!
Keep up the good work-
TMB-


----------



## fishwhistle (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for the photos JJ,I also thought you were going with the panels this year,any reason you chose not too?I was interested in the solex as im in such a windy area im afraid plastic might get torn up.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2011)

The solexx cost about $350 to cover the greenhouse. This sunmaster greenhouse plastic was $27. There are many different greenhouse films with different light defusion. This is the clear type. They have it in white also. If this doesn't work I'll put solexx on.

You can't see thru the roof from the ground. You would have to get onto my neighbors roof to see thru. I've never seen them up there.

Solexx would work very well, I just tried to save a little money. I may still cover it with solexx.

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Apr 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The solexx cost about $350 to cover the greenhouse. This sunmaster greenhouse plastic was $27. There are many different greenhouse films with different light defusion. This is the clear type. They have it in white also. If this doesn't work I'll put solexx on.
> 
> You can't see thru the roof from the ground. You would have to get onto my neighbors roof to see thru. I've never seen them up there.
> 
> ...


what ml plastic is it. the 6ml i use you can see green but not what type of plants they are.. looks more like tomatoe


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2011)

It's 6mil, but it's almost clear. You can see it in the pictures.

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (May 10, 2011)

yo man, you better hurry up, time's gettin' short!! Lookin' good as usual man. I just rented a new place where I will have more freedom to do what I want. I won't be able to do a 40 plant monster or nothin', but I can do some indoor there and some outdoor (small) and a GREENHOUSE!! I'll be moving in there the first of June, so by the fall when outdoor is done, I'll be ready for a winter GH grow! I'll still be doin' the 6 I strated though outside. Glad to see your gettin' closer............hurry hurry!


----------



## wheezer (May 10, 2011)

Oh yea...plus rep you winer! haha


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Wheez'y, you know I'm watching your grow. This years plants are doing well, indoors right now. I'll plant them outside in a couple of weeks. Good luck with your grow, I know your gonna kill it this year. Thanks for the encouragement.

I had too finish a little business from last season, knee surgery. You can see my dr's signature in pen under the bandage.
I had my ACL & Meniscus repaired. Should be back on my feet in a few days & I can get on with this season. 

Good luck everyone, pay your health premiums! lol! Saved me a fortune. Do you think my HMO would have denied me, if they knew I did it falling off the ladder(in my Ganja garden)?

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (May 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Wheez'y, you know I'm watching your grow. This years plants are doing well, indoors right now. I'll plant them outside in a couple of weeks. Good luck with your grow, I know your gonna kill it this year. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I had too finish a little business from last season, knee surgery.
> I had my ACL & Miniscus repaired. Should be back on my feet in a few days & I can get on with this season.
> ...


Get well soon man.


----------



## asienk (May 11, 2011)

are you going to post videos like you did in your 2010 grow?


----------



## mygirls (May 11, 2011)

what the hell u do man. is that ur old injury from last year. get well bro..


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guy's, yeah I've been hobbling around on one leg since last season. This was to repair what I did last year falling off the ladder. Growing big Ganja is not for the faint of heart!

Yes, I will start posting videos soon.

peace
doublejj


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The solexx cost about $350 to cover the greenhouse. This sunmaster greenhouse plastic was $27. There are many different greenhouse films with different light defusion. This is the clear type. They have it in white also. If this doesn't work I'll put solexx on.
> 
> You can't see thru the roof from the ground. You would have to get onto my neighbors roof to see thru. I've never seen them up there.
> 
> ...


'sup doublejj, you've got some balls! Urban greenhouse growing, I like it! I might be able to do a similar situation but was concerned about the heat. Do you do attempt to seal the space at all to control ventilation or do you just roll up some of the walls?

When I was researching greenhouse films & panels, the concept of UVB not being able to penetrate was due to the UV inhibitors injected into the plastic to keep it from deteriorating. Do either of the two products above have UV inhibitors? Is there a difference between them and the poly that one gets at HD?


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2011)

Heay bro, the actual greenhouse plastic films are treated but I don't think it blocks UVB or they wouldn't use it for greenhouses. All flowering plants use UVB, no one growing flowers would use it, if it blocked all UVB.

The plastic from HD works well, it just falls apart about 1/2 way thru the season.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2011)

Just laying around with ice on my knee. 

I have a PT appointment tomorrow, I can't believe they want me to start exercizing my knee 3 days after surgery!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (May 12, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Just laying around with ice on my knee.
> 
> I have a PT appointment tomorrow, I can't believe they want me to start exercizing my knee 3 days after surgery!
> 
> ...


New age medicine very aggresive. Just like some growers with nutes they want vigor in that knee. Hey glad to see you on the way to mend. keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## mygirls (May 12, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Just laying around with ice on my knee.
> 
> I have a PT appointment tomorrow, I can't believe they want me to start exercizing my knee 3 days after surgery!
> 
> ...


thats the way it is. they gonna get you up and growing again... help up bro.. ima smoke one 4u


----------



## Budsmoker187 (May 13, 2011)

What do you expect to achieve from using a 100gal smart pot in comparison to last years grow being straight in the ground? I just purchased one 100gal smart pot, I figured I copied your idea on the sunscreen mesh last year and had successful results, why try to mimic your process again . Anyways I don't have much experience with smart pots so I was just curious to what your opinion is on the matter. It felt good filling that 100gal I was shocked on its size, the lady at the garden store told me she could get up to 1000gal pots so crazy.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll be back at it soon

I hope to get something about the same. I've never used them either. I'm shooting for 2 lbs per pot, we'll see.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I've seen a video of a 1000gl smart pot!


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2011)

I think you will easily achieve your goal, seeing as you had quite an amazing grow last year. I've been wanting to jump on to this thread for a while now, and I'm sorry that I posted your link/videos as "proof" that you can grow monsters in one season...I don't even know why I argued with Throwed so long about facts which I have witnessed first hand. Anywho, I expect this to be an awesome grow this year, hope you get well soon, and thanks for setting the standard for backyard growers to strive for...


----------



## Gopedxr (May 13, 2011)

Yea hope you recover man! Bein down is no good if not the worst. When i think of smart pots i think of welcome to the future!


----------



## MediGrow530 (May 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll be back at it soon
> 
> I hope to get something about the same. I've never used them either. I'm shooting for 2 lbs per pot, we'll see.
> 
> ...


ya holy shit ive seen the 1000gal SP. they are absolutely ridiculously big!!! an acquaintance of mine has a few he said it took 6 yds of soil to fill one pot!!! i think at that point its alittle over the top!


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 14, 2011)

My cousin gets a 3 lb average using 100 gallon pots, you should easily achieve 2 lbs if you get them in this month.. Hope to see you up and about soon..


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I think you will easily achieve your goal, seeing as you had quite an amazing grow last year. I've been wanting to jump on to this thread for a while now, and I'm sorry that I posted your link/videos as "proof" that you can grow monsters in one season...I don't even know why I argued with Throwed so long about facts which I have witnessed first hand. Anywho, I expect this to be an awesome grow this year, hope you get well soon, and thanks for setting the standard for backyard growers to strive for...


Thanks Meta, it's all good. I finally had to jump in & back you up.

I enjoy sharing my grows with everyone. I hope you find it entertaining if nothing else

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Hodge, they should go in in a few days. I need another day or two for my knee & then I'll plug them in!

I'll start shooting video's as soon as I get them planted

peace
doublejj
P.S. I think I know what happened to those 'waterboarding/doggy leash' US soldiers from Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq, they became "Physical Therapist's" at Kaiser! The only thing this lady was missing was a car battery & some jumper cables!


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Hodge, they should go in in a few days. I need another day or two for my knee & then I'll plug them in!
> 
> I'll start shooting video's as soon as I get them planted
> 
> ...


You know, some people pay big bucks to have a lady assault them with a car battery and jumper cables...  Hey, it's her job to get you up and moving again, not make you cookies and milk! Haha...But seriously...funny P.S. post. Looking forward to some videos!


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 14, 2011)

I feel for you brother, keep your spirits up and you'll be square dancing in no time.


----------



## cannibisox (May 14, 2011)

I've had 2 knee surgeries myself shit's no fun! But on a better note, I'm definitely ready to see this grow!!! I'm sure it will be epic! Cheers! :]


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2011)

Finally got all the plants plugged-in

I get by with a little help from my friends!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'll shoot a video tomorrow & show you what strains we have this year


----------



## mygirls (May 17, 2011)

about god dam time bro.. and ya looks like ur working 2me..LOL great job looks great. your partner did a great job.. thank god 4 good friends u can trust in.. and them be there when u need them..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 17, 2011)

Looks Good Bro!
Subbed and ready to see them florish. ::


----------



## DesertSativa (May 17, 2011)

Man, nothing like watching someone do the work for you. Looks great and can't wait for a great season!


----------



## Gopedxr (May 17, 2011)

This a day to make History! Looks solid man!


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2011)

Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I found out a long time ago, that my strength was in "Supervision"! lol!


----------



## wheezer (May 17, 2011)

I'm gettin' jealous of all you guys that are gettin your stuff in. I still gotta fill my bags yet! That's ok, I gotta little tractor for thursday, and my little brother too, so I should have mine ready this week. I'mk gonna stick 1 in and see what happens, but the rest I'm waitin' till the new moon on the first to plant.


----------



## MediGrow530 (May 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Finally got all the plants plugged-in
> 
> I get by with a little help from my friends!
> 
> ...


Now that is an awesome sight! cant wait to seem em blow up!


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

This is the moment I have been waiting for.
Now those ladies are going to explode.
Btw I started my new thread.


----------



## ValleGrown (May 18, 2011)

Very nice doublejj!!!! I cannot wait to do my outdoor grows. Just got to find a spot in the mountains. And plug in like you said. Keep your head up on that surgery brotha. Make sure your range of motion is good before tackling anything to big. 
Peace and namaste my brethren.


----------



## bigv1976 (May 18, 2011)

And away we go!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2011)

Put up a string of lights so I can give them a couple of hours of extra day time. Lights come on at 3:00am-7:00am. Keep them from flowering too soon. I'll keep them on until the end of June.

peace
doublejj
P.S. My knee is feeling much better right now, but I have another PT appointment on Fri


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2011)

Here's what were growing this year.

The 3 along the garage wall are: 
Bubba Kush (back corner)
White Grape (center)
Purple Prairie (front)

Middle row:
Purple Kush (back)
OG Kush (center) (the one he's planting)
Grandaddy Purple (front)

Outside row:
Lavender (far corner)(the one I'm sitting next too)
Medijuana (center)
Hawaiian Skunk (front)

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 19, 2011)

You would be the best neighbor.

I could wake up,get my coffee.
Check my girls to say good morning.
Then go sit on my back patio to enjoy my coffee and the aroma of your back yard.
Mmmmmmmmm.

Here's to a quick recovery and a better knee.


----------



## MediGrow530 (May 19, 2011)

lookin killer DoubleJJ! i like your menu as well!


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 19, 2011)

Glad to see ya out, keep em green...


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Hodge,the one you gave me that was a cross between, Purple Power Plant x Crooked Prairie, I just called it "Purple Prairie", I hope that's ok with you.

The rest are all doing great!

peace
doublejj


----------



## DesertSativa (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like you will have a tasty harvest. All the plants look great.


----------



## MaD420MaN (May 19, 2011)

Sub'd in, Cant wait to keep a follow on this. Looks great already though! Good luck!


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Hodge,the one you gave me that was a cross between, Purple Power Plant x Crooked Prairie, I just called it "Purple Prairie", I hope that's ok with you.
> 
> The rest are all doing great!
> 
> ...


Not a problem my friend, your free to name it. Those Indica's should keep you closer to the ground..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 22, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Not a problem my friend, your free to name it. Those Indica's should keep you closer to the ground..


 mmmmm Indica.


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2011)

I think Hodge & my wife have conspired to keep me off the ladder, this year we are Indica dominant!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I think Hodge & my wife have conspired to keep me off the ladder, this year we are Indica dominant!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Well at least for this season's grow anyway.


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2011)

that is an awsome backyard you have there.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2011)

what, dbljj does not play well with latters..LOL


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2011)

I'm affraid they'll raise my 'co-pay' fee if I fall off the ladder again! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2011)

I like to get as HIGH as I can, but with two feet on the ground!
TMB-


----------



## Optic1 (May 23, 2011)

Should of played your cards right and had them rent you a lift lol.


----------



## C.Indica (May 23, 2011)

Name that PPPxCP after some nuclear test site haha.
I'm a big fan of your art, keep it up.


----------



## wheezer (May 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm affraid they'll raise my 'co-pay' fee if I fall off the ladder again! lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


hahahah yea, wait till ya get your hoveround stuck in a pile of earthworm castings......... us ol' farts that grow weed have it tough huh?


----------



## bigwood111 (May 24, 2011)

Hey JJ... Where is that quarry or place you got your worm castings from in Lodi? And do you know if they deliver dirt? Let me know asap buddy. 

Thx


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2011)

It was PJ's Worm Farm in Galt (209) 712-3646. 
Give them a call, I'm sure they deliver

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (May 24, 2011)

wheezer said:


> hahahah yea, wait till ya get your hoveround stuck in a pile of earthworm castings......... us ol' farts that grow weed have it tough huh?


Hey, I resemble that remark. I can still dig a hole though...... a hole? Hope I don't resemble _*that*_ one.

Dug 6 just like it. Hope my back holds up better than these Chinese shovels i bought from lowes', though. Ha.

Peace,
Hops


----------



## treemansbuds (May 24, 2011)

What's up jj-
On a break....talking to the HAWKand surfing RIU. Working on the Greenhouse today, getting her ready for the summer run. I need to make a trip to town and buy some supplies, always something. 
Enjoy this great weather and stay safe...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2011)

Wow Hoppy, just looking at holes like that, made me try smart pots! lol! Looks good, good luck bro.

Hey Treeman, I feel you. I made a special trip to Home Depot to get drip irrigation parts, & still forgot something, I have to go back! Always something

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (May 25, 2011)

haha yea seriously i saw those holes he dug just now and i think i am gonna spare the work and keep the smart pots on the the ground. I was thinking maybe put them on something so they can drain though.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2011)

I've installed a gravity fed drip system. I attached a plumbing faucet to the bottom of a 10 gallon storage tub. Stacked it on top of those blocks I won't be needing this year, I hope.

Each pot has 2 drippers

peace
doublejj
P.S. "Let Timmy Smoke" LOL!


----------



## MediGrow530 (May 26, 2011)

Wow and i thought i had shit organized this year! Your spot looks GREAT!!!


----------



## wheezer (May 26, 2011)

go man! Does look great bro. I'm puutin' some homemade soaker hoses in my smart pots this year too. With all that cocoa and humus and perlite, and vermiculite, 1 watering a day is not gonna be enough later in the year. I'll do my tea feedings in the morning, and have the water come on again and soak em' about 3-4 o'clock when it's real hot. I believe, if you can keep the plants core temp down during those hottest hours of the day, growth will continue when it would normally stop. ( my newest theory ). I'm gonna be checking and recording soil temps this year, along with growth rates, and be checking with and without the extra water and so forth and see what happens.
....................I gotta lay off the sativas..............


----------



## Optic1 (May 26, 2011)

hey JJ looks like 2 emitters per plant correct? And is this always on for the flow or is it some kinda timed or eyeball schedule for your drip? thanks man


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guy's. No sativa's this year for me.

2 drippers per pot. Eyeball for the water. Feed on a schedule.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Optic1 (May 26, 2011)

thanks man, got the 24'x36' finishing this weekend, supports for the frame are all concreted in so were ready, the plants are dying to get outside lol, gonna use some of your tips.



doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's. No sativa's this year for me.
> 
> 2 drippers per pot. Eyeball for the water. Feed on a schedule.
> 
> ...


----------



## Optic1 (May 26, 2011)

wheezer said:


> go man! Does look great bro. I'm puutin' some homemade soaker hoses in my smart pots this year too. With all that cocoa and humus and perlite, and vermiculite, 1 watering a day is not gonna be enough later in the year. I'll do my tea feedings in the morning, and have the water come on again and soak em' about 3-4 o'clock when it's real hot. I believe, if you can keep the plants core temp down during those hottest hours of the day, growth will continue when it would normally stop. ( my newest theory ). I'm gonna be checking and recording soil temps this year, along with growth rates, and be checking with and without the extra water and so forth and see what happens.
> ....................I gotta lay off the sativas..............


Not really a weed expert yet but being a crop farmer, water in the morning and evening if needed. Mid afternoon watering when the sun is hot causes crop problems. Water has major evaporation in the sun, not to mention water droplets act like a prism and super heat their surroundings by reflection like a magnifying glass. You can really heat your soil up. Your thinking sounds good but in reality cool water heats up in a hurry in the sun. Plants dont mind a lazy afternoon drinking their morning water that was absorbed into the soil.


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2011)

i think a hot plant would love some cool water.


----------



## Optic1 (May 27, 2011)

a lot of this is open for debate. watering in the afternoon can also cause problems if they don't dry out which can invite fungal growth. our hay and hops only get morning water. if water is needed at night it runs all night due to fungal problems and then it is able to dry out all day. you can always do different plants at different times and see what looks better. if you do water at night keep it off the leaves. grasses are okay with it though, they love night watering. out here evaporation and high winds lead to high water bills and less water if the afternoon schedule is used. plus we have a dry desert climate, so humid climates can be tricky for night watering. you can afternoon water just dont run it till the evening, water encourages growth also. but now insects come into the picture so go with your climate. night watering kicks up our mildew, scale, and thrips here. i hit the internet with the question and the answers are all over the place lol.


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 27, 2011)

The White Grape is kicking ass JJ, from my personal experience I would keep the watering to A.M. only. but if the plant needs water by all means give it some...


----------



## angryblackman (May 27, 2011)

Looks great man! I need to invest in some irrigation out there as well. I have the hose and extra spigot so I should just do it!


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2011)

Yep Hodge, she's a beauty for sure

Here are a few shots of the plants that were gifted to me by my good friend & fellow RIU member **** aka Hodgegrown. His grows are awsome to read here at RIU & spectacular to see in person. Thank you again my friend!

One of the truely special people I've met here on RIU.

They are all doing fabulous, here are the ones in the greenhouse from Hodge 

peace
doublejj
P.S. Is there any sativa in either the White Grape or Lavender Hodge?

First up White Grape: Kicking Ass






PPPxCP (Nuke Meltdown):







OG Kush:










Bubba Kush:







Lavender:


----------



## P. STONIE (May 27, 2011)

How much is it for that drip system you set up. I want a drip system in my garden this year but it'll prolly be poor mans drip system (holes poked in hose)


----------



## treemansbuds (May 27, 2011)

What's up jj-
Off to a great start I see, I like the "automatic watering system" you have set up, "just add water and leave"!
The "Hodge" plants (everything there in your garden) are looking great! Kind of like the tooth fairy, drops a few beans off under your pillow at night, wake up to find a nice surprise. Wish I had a tooth fairy drop me some beans off!....LOL Well, I guess I was offered more then once, (by you and Hodge) I just need to get my lazy ass up there.
Get that knee well-
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 27, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up jj-
> Off to a great start I see, I like the "automatic watering system" you have set up, "just add water and leave"!
> The "Hodge" plants (everything there in your garden) are looking great! Kind of like the tooth fairy, drops a few beans off under your pillow at night, wake up to find a nice surprise. Wish I had a tooth fairy drop me some beans off!....LOL Well, I guess I was offered more then once, (by you and Hodge) I just need to get my lazy ass up there.
> Get that knee well-
> TMB-


TreeMan, added those Kush this year so will have beans next season. Spoke with my good friend up in Humboldt and he's growing Cheese this year, offered me some and think I'll take him up on it for the garden up north. Son is suppose to get me those Alpha-Diesel beans I've been drooling over for so long now, yoo hoo! I'll share with the both of you.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2011)

Oh Yeah!

The drip system is DIY. I probably spent $30 on everything. 
Yes, it's that easy, just fill & walk away!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 27, 2011)

you can fill it the day before and let the sun burn off some of the chlorine in that city water....


----------



## Wheeler man (May 27, 2011)

Nice Double jj !!! Drips are where it's at.Great start.Can't wait to see the monsters come alive!


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 27, 2011)

looking hella good i love seeing fat plants so early


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 28, 2011)

Just got my clones 2 days ago, transplanted and under the sun! 
Strains:
1x papaya 
1x Black Russian

*pending* 2x haze clones.


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2011)

Howdy folks, here's the first video for 2011!

peace
doublejj
P.S. You can see Molly in just the first few frames, camera shy!

[video=youtube;YpRUPDFxEx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpRUPDFxEx4[/video]


----------



## wheezer (May 28, 2011)

COOL MAN, execept one thing.....when you were trying to open that thing....I got dizzy and fell out of my chair!


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I won't do that again

They aren't very impressive at this age. More for refrence

I'll try to have a steadier hand next time

peace
doublejj


----------



## Unnk (May 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm affraid they'll raise my 'co-pay' fee if I fall off the ladder again! lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


dude no ladders NO LADDERS 

keep em head high save your back the 8 foot fall 

lol dont wanna see a cripple double j


----------



## blower (May 28, 2011)

nice job smart pots all the way


----------



## colo420 (May 28, 2011)

I'm using solexx on my 10x20 and it works great. Got my plants started early this year, have some 3-4 feet tall all ready


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2011)

If they are 4' tall already, can you raise your greehnouse? That's how I got into trouble last year! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## jhod58vw (May 28, 2011)

girls looking very nice bro need to built me something like that love my greenhouse but that would be better


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2011)

Your greenhouse is looking sweet jhod!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2011)

Have a great Memorial Day everyone, from your RIU US ARMY veteran!

Please take a moment today to reflect on how great this country is. That's the reason so many have given all!

I remember my fallen brothers & sisters today, like no other

These freedoms aren't free!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (May 30, 2011)

Hope ya had a good weekend RIU and you Doublejj. So that was a great video still very jelous over here lol. Wanted to ask really fast though yesterday i was doin some vending and one place the guys were really smart and he was able to spot out the spider mites evidence from the growing season. Like he saw the very very small dots that are present when spider mites were in the grow season even though they got sprayed. So he turned me down witch i can understand.

But how do i prevent spidermites from ruining my green house grow? Thank you


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2011)

I spray with Azatrol. Regular spraying keeps them in check.

Lost 2 plants last year to spyder mites. I just removed the plant if they got bad. Didn't even waste the time.

Some strains the mites leave alone, others the eat like candy!

Good luck

peace
doublejj
P.S. Those buds would make some great hash!


----------



## Gopedxr (May 30, 2011)

Interesting thanks for sayen that. Does your green house do well on keeping them out? I am just thinking what i could do to secure the sun mesh at the bottom of the walls to keep them out. I would just be devastated to see them get to me. After all the hard work that goes into the gardens. I dont want to dump a bunch of money into the nutrients soil and just little things here and there for this to happen. I guess its a gamble we all take lol.


----------



## Optic1 (May 30, 2011)

JJ could you compare that azitrol to the neem oil concentrate we use for fruit and orchard trees in any way? I havent tried azitrol.

from your US Navy Vet lol


----------



## Optic1 (May 30, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Interesting thanks for sayen that. Does your green house do well on keeping them out? I am just thinking what i could do to secure the sun mesh at the bottom of the walls to keep them out. I would just be devastated to see them get to me. After all the hard work that goes into the gardens. I dont want to dump a bunch of money into the nutrients soil and just little things here and there for this to happen. I guess its a gamble we all take lol.


I know you can track those mites in on your shoes, when we raised quail we would put on some rubber boots and step in a little foot bath that had a pesticide in it before entering the aviary.


----------



## bigwood111 (May 30, 2011)

Hey jj. Quick? . If I got my plants juiced under mh up until today and throw them outside tomorrow will they try and flower automatically or should I be good?


----------



## MediGrow530 (May 30, 2011)

Optic1 said:


> JJ could you compare that azitrol to the neem oil concentrate we use for fruit and orchard trees in any way? I havent tried azitrol.
> 
> from your US Navy Vet lol


i have used neem back in the day, but it does not compare at all to Azatrol and or Azamax. I have used all three and the choice to go with either azatrol or azamax is a great choice! they both are pretty much the same product just have different name, Neem Oil doesnt even compete with these products!

Azamax: General Hydroponics AzaMax insecticide is a certified organic biological insecticide which provides all the benefits of azadirachtin, a proven natural anti-feedant, insect growth regulator, anti-ovipository and repellent, as well as a toxin to soft bodied insect larvae. AzaMax is OMRI listed and is non-toxic to honey bees and many other beneficials. General Hydroponics Azamax is the same exact formula as Azatrol.

Azatrol: Azatrol is a broad spectrum botanical product for control of insects and mites on indoor and outdoor vegatables and crops, shrubs, flowers, garden vegetables, fruit and nut trees. Azatrol offers an array of effects by acting as a repellent, anti-feedant, insect growth regulator and ovipositioning deterrent. As a molting inhibitor, it prevents insect larvae from developing into adults. Insects will feed less or not at all on treated foliage, ultimately starving to death, they will also fail to mature and reproduce. This complexity also makes it impossible for an insect's resistance to develop - Low odor and OMRI listed.


----------



## BBYY (May 30, 2011)

Hi JJ,
Happy memorial day to you too.

From another army veteran, different decades  Served as a mortar team leader for 3 years before getting hurt in combat.
Good fortune to your outdoor 2011 season.


----------



## Optic1 (May 30, 2011)

hey thanks for the info i will look those up, i have always tread mildly on insecticides for consumable products



MediGrow530 said:


> i have used neem back in the day, but it does not compare at all to Azatrol and or Azamax. I have used all three and the choice to go with either azatrol or azamax is a great choice! they both are pretty much the same product just have different name, Neem Oil doesnt even compete with these products!
> 
> Azamax: General Hydroponics AzaMax insecticide is a certified organic biological insecticide which provides all the benefits of azadirachtin, a proven natural anti-feedant, insect growth regulator, anti-ovipository and repellent, as well as a toxin to soft bodied insect larvae. AzaMax is OMRI listed and is non-toxic to honey bees and many other beneficials. General Hydroponics Azamax is the same exact formula as Azatrol.
> 
> Azatrol: Azatrol is a broad spectrum botanical product for control of insects and mites on indoor and outdoor vegatables and crops, shrubs, flowers, garden vegetables, fruit and nut trees. Azatrol offers an array of effects by acting as a repellent, anti-feedant, insect growth regulator and ovipositioning deterrent. As a molting inhibitor, it prevents insect larvae from developing into adults. Insects will feed less or not at all on treated foliage, ultimately starving to death, they will also fail to mature and reproduce. This complexity also makes it impossible for an insect's resistance to develop - Low odor and OMRI listed.


----------



## Optic1 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your service BBYY


----------



## BBYY (May 31, 2011)

Optic1 said:


> Thanks for your service BBYY


 Same to you! 

JJ you have inspired me, and I most likely will be copying this and applying it to my "soon-to-be" backyard. Hope to get it good by next season.

Til Later 
Keep it growing


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great to hear BBYY, copy is the best form of flattery. Thank you

"Now get'er done!"

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey JJ... I asked you before about the maxsea but what do you use for your feeding schedule with it? Is it pretty safe to use every day? Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2011)

I use it 1 tbls per gallon once or twice a week. If they won't stay green with once a week, I'll go with twice a week, but always 1 tbls per gl. 
Water in between as needed.

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thx JJ... got 9 100 gallon pots filled today but this northern cali weather is killing me.


----------



## Vapekush (Jun 3, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Thx JJ... got 9 100 gallon pots filled today but this northern cali weather is killing me.


OOOOOOO WEEEEE That's A LOT of dirt.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 6, 2011)

How's the White Queen?
Have the Medi stacking will just do a cover crop.


----------



## BBYY (Jun 7, 2011)

JJ I seen someone outside today working on a ladder, they were cleaning gutters. I thought of you haha

How are the ladies doing btw?

I just got some NL99 Sprouts that I am going to grow into some bushes, something I typically do not do. But I have alot of plants going in and out of flower ATM, that I can afford to leave a few behind for some extra veg time.

Anyways, I am battling some insomnia, a bit worse lately, so figured I will drop in and see how things are going.
Take care 
V/R BBYY
Keep it growing!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2011)

Hodge, the WQ is vaping smooth! Thanks again bro, I can't wait to see how she turns out for me.

I'll point out a few small changes that I've made. You might notice that I've pushed out the back & side walls. The greenhouse is now 5' wider & 5' deeper, I can already tell, I'm gonna need the room!

I've doubled-up on the drippers. There are now 4ea drippers per pot.

The lavender is getting so big that I've put a 'scrog' screen on top. I'm gonna scrog her. The cages are 5' tall.

Here's how things are doing out in the greenhouse today

peace
doublejj








Lavender:


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the White Grape & OG Kush

peace
doublejj

White Grape:












OG Kush:


----------



## josh b (Jun 7, 2011)

Another top job in the gg scene & you have worked hard

Why use the cover if it is blocking out needed uvs that put on the weight though lol


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking great JJ! those girls are looking so happy! im thinking about setting up a drip system on my girls also, just waiting to get the referendum passed first before i spend any more money into the garden...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck bro, that new ordinance is bull shit!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good Double JJ liking that Lavander she going to be a big gurl. I got a OG/blueberry cross that is getting big like her will post pics later. Keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 8, 2011)

They look so big and healthy!! Wish i could of planted when you did. Do you suggest i top my plants or super crop them or anything thanks


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up jj
Not bad for a "one legged man" my friend! Damn those were knee high plants 2 weeks ago. My god man! Give it up brother, their's a "secret ingredient" you aint telling us about. Is that where Molly use to pee? Those girls are really taking off. Great Job! 
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, looks like all the hard work is paying off, (I told you my strength was in "supervision")! LOL!
I'm a little suprised myself. It looks like they really like the dirt mix. I haven't given them anything but water so far
I'll give it up to fresh organic compost & worm castings, thank you mother earth!

I'll shoot another video soon, it's starting to look unbelievable in there, you guy's should see this as it's happening.

peace
doublejj


----------



## wanabe (Jun 9, 2011)

looks good i keep forgeting to sub im subd


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 9, 2011)

WOW! What a little time, good soil, and sunlight can do to them! Amazing so far!


----------



## sonofnothing (Jun 9, 2011)

hey again! looking forward to some more 14 foot monsters!! haha i know youre gonna train them lower.. that is my plan, no more 8-10 foot stretched out plants climbing up the side of my house, im gonan tie them all down horizontally for an even canopy and more buds. DUH!

my question to you is; i saw the list of components in your soil mix.. but what were the piles of white and off white powders sitting on top of the piles of fox farm/happy frog?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2011)

doublejj said:


> We were able to get some of the 100gl smart pots filled. We are mixing on a tarp.
> 
> 30gl Happy Frog (2 bags)
> 20gl Ocean Forest (2Bags)
> ...


It's the *6 cups dolomite & 6 cups "Rainbow mix grow" organic fertilizer w/mycorrhizae*


----------



## sonofnothing (Jun 9, 2011)

thank you! a lot going on there, and i over looked it. 
i think im gonna get some happy frog and roll with that. i dont have the budget for all them amazing additives you got there.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2011)

I've grown in straight Happy Frog, you'll do well. 
Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Frog is my personal preference when it comes to the Fox Farm line up, it's soil that works hard, rather than feed hard. But your soil is looking like it'll be pretty tasty stuff jj. I'm sub'd again this year. I swear to god I've told your story from last year to 100 people. Definitely my major inspiration for a greenhouse, and I never had any desire to grow 12 foot plants until I saw yours, and I figured I wanted to just for the photo op'. Fucking classic, and if I ever go to court I definitely want to see that on the projector.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2011)

To be honest, I don't have the desire to grow them that big any more, either! lol!

I'm gonna keep them around 8'-9' if I can. I've already topped everything once, & I'll top them again soon. 

I'm gonna try to make them into big round balls!

I'll shoot some video tomorrow

peace
doublejj
P.S. Yeah, I guess some of this stuff wouldn't look to favorable in court!


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 11, 2011)

JJ...I've never done the smart pots before and obviously don't want to over water. How much water you feeding these girls? Everyday? Just trying to get an estimate on how much water they need. Thanks for your help. Here is a pic. They are alot smaller then yours but we just got em transplanted.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> To be honest, I don't have the desire to grow them that big any more, either! lol!
> 
> I'm gonna keep them around 8'-9' if I can. I've already topped everything once, & I'll top them again soon.
> 
> ...


8' or 9' is still a fucking monster. This first green house (if I get around to it) is going to be a small one on a large deck that gets full sun. The only other part of my yard that gets full sun is the front yard, and so i figured I would just pop a few flower and vegetable gardens out there to justify the greenhouse, just in case "None of your business" doesn't cut it for some people. So my plants probably won't be getting much bigger than 5' or 6', and I only have a 3 or 4 month season total up here in the mountains, so I doubt I'll be able to get them too much bigger then that in time. I have a SFV OG outside that looks like it could use a sweater, it's fucking cold up here, a green house can't be erected soon enough.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a short video from today. I haven't given them anything but water so far, they're doing so well in this dirt alone.

The leaves on several strains are immense. I'm not sure you can really tell from the video. I'll take a few photo's with a ruler or something to show it better.

The Lavender is so Indica dominant that the stems are too stiff to scrog. No give in them at all. So I'm gonna top her a couple of times & spread her out.

peace
doublejj
P.S. After you watch this, go back to page #28 and look at what it looked like 2 weeks ago! 
Here's a link: https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/414130-carport-greenhouse-2011-a-28.html




[video=youtube;58lWLvUgD5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58lWLvUgD5E&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 11, 2011)

That video is insane! I havent been up in the bay area in a while. Hows the weather been last few weeks? Dad said it was raining. Looks like your girls have had lots of sun shine!


----------



## lkymnky77 (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome doublej...heck im just trying to keep my 3 seedlings alive this time round..you got it going on...


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2011)

I forgot to answer your question bigwood. Smart pots are new to me also. I was told I'd need to water more. Right now they are all getting about 5gl each day. But I have had to water a couple of the bigger ones twice. The bigger plants are definatly using more water.

Good luck bro, your grow looks great!

peace
doublejj


----------



## josh b (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for the bad arrival of me as i though you were medi and forgot about concealing the grow lol

How much as this set you back so far then ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2011)

Costco carport $199
Farmtek greenhouse film $27
Home Depot sunscreen mesh $27 per roll x4= $108
Zipties & tape $25
100gl smart pots $20ea x9= $180
Dirt mix $800

Started plants from friends = priceless

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 12, 2011)

Doublejj you see my banana kush and blue dream i posted? Nothing like yours but I havent seen any clones these healthy. I posted the picture updates on my thread! Cant wait to supercrop and get some real weight out of these girls! 

Keep on rocken!


----------



## colo420 (Jun 12, 2011)

looking good


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a comment on my avatar pic. So, here are a few more shots of those plants. Carport greenhouse 2008, landrace Hindu Kush

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 12, 2011)

Garden is looking great JJ, the Medi is stunted but hope with the coming weather she'll kick into HIGH. Your White Grape should do well also. Time to feed those babies...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, gonna get their first Maxsea tomorrow!

Hodge, the plants you gave me are growing beyond belief, thanks one more time!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Wheeler man (Jun 12, 2011)

Lookin good buddy..That Hindu fron 2008 looks yummy!! I almost had a couple of those this year.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yep, gonna get their first Maxsea tomorrow!
> 
> Hodge, the plants you gave me are growing beyond belief, thanks one more time!
> 
> ...


Max-Sea, uumh. Are you going to use a mag substitute?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, yes 2008 was a very good year! Those turned out scrumptious.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Max-Sea, uumh. Are you going to use a mag substitute?


Should I?

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 13, 2011)

for the mag sub i use epsom salt with the maxsea. works great!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

everything looking great doublejj
this is the type of garden i dream about.. maybe ill make it happen in the future 
im watching this one for sure im sure ill learn alot

o and if you dont mind i was wondering about a Blueberry headband and violator kush clone i have outside right now(east bay)
They've been flowering for about 3 weeks already 
i was wondering do you think with the weather clearing up that they will continue to flower 
or do you think that they'll notice the days are getting longer ? 

i just started giving them flowering nutrients to hopefully finish them out 
I can post a pic of them if you like 

Take it easy man


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

KushXOJ, they probably won't finish now, they will re-vert to veg. 

I would pinch off all the flowers & give it all the sun you can.

Sure, post a pic

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

ok thanks doublejj i appriciate that 
So i should pinch off all the flowers and try and keep as many leaves as possible ?
i have a shed i can put them in each day also if it would be better to finish them off 
but im no expert so ill let you decide lol 
View attachment 1646440View attachment 1646438View attachment 1646439


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know bro, those went pretty far. But, that's what I'd do, snip all the buds & give them as much sun as you can. They 'should' go back into veg & grow.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Jun 13, 2011)

They won't finish on their own, but if you get them out of the light for a few hours a day (total darkness) they'll finish then. They look too far in to turn around succesfully IMO.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I didn't sound like had any place to put them inside.

I agree with weezy, If you can move them inside, they will finish. If not? Well?

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 13, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> ok thanks doublejj i appriciate that
> So i should pinch off all the flowers and try and keep as many leaves as possible ?
> i have a shed i can put them in each day also if it would be better to finish them off
> but im no expert so ill let you decide lol
> ...


 I would finish them up inside. One 400w set up can go for as little as 260, that's hood, bulb, ballast, you can easily find one for 300 anywhere. If you pull only a measly oz per plant, you have paid for the light and the electricity. If you pull more, you've made a turn around, oh snap! 

If your strapped for cash you can probably pull a 250w HPS or 250w CFL set up for around 190, and I've used a 250w CFL to finish flowering a outdoor plant before, after the season changed, got pretty good results. Really changed my mind about growing with horticulture grade CFL. The hardware store CFL's don't give half the same results.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks guys ill just put them in the shed everyday at 6 and put them back out when it gets dark...

Guess its back to harborside for some more clones lol 

thanks again !!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

You don't need any light to finish them now. Just someplace dark for 12hrs each day.

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Jun 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> You don't need any light to finish them now. Just someplace dark for 12hrs each day.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Yup, don't waste the electricity.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> You don't need any light to finish them now. Just someplace dark for 12hrs each day.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


That'll work great too. I personally would be too much of a dopey stoner to be able to keep a schedule that would allow me to do that. Some people have more time, some people have more money, and some people are organized enough to save on both. I am not the latter of the 3.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> You don't need any light to finish them now. Just someplace dark for 12hrs each day.
> 
> peace
> doublejj





wheezer said:


> Yup, don't waste the electricity.


 
believe me im not trying to use any electricty 
thats the whole point of me going outdoors lol 
sun > any hps light


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, you must be ON IT!
I built a bud box with fold down sides, and a lift up top. (check out thread post 73 and 74) https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/427417-my-nine-monster-story-written-8.html We're on day 16 of box opening at 7:30am (wifes opens at 7:30am on her way out the door in the morning) and closed at 7:30pm. I have an alarm clock that goes off at 7:20pm every evening so I don't forget (often medicated that time of day). Working out great so far, just need to stay committed to the schedule. Should pay off nice come August. 
Good luck on what you decide...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

I fertilized everything with Maxsea 16-16-16 today. With a tsp of epsom salts thrown in. 

All's well!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 13, 2011)

How much you feed them.....per plant.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

The pots were already damp. Each pot got about 1gl

I mixed up 10gls they they all got it evenly

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Jun 13, 2011)

That should light a fire under their asses.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 13, 2011)

Should be safe height wise but you may have to take out the garage..lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful girl Hodge. Post some more! Which one is that? What do you add to Maxsea for mag?

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

big girls dont usually do it for me, but thats one beautiful big girl right there !!
i love seeing all of you guys plants 
gives me something to strive for next year


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 13, 2011)

You asked for it....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2011)

OK boys & girls, the BIG DOG is here!

Wow Hodge!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe next week I'll make it out to my cousins and take a pic or two for ya?


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 13, 2011)

aww man hodge these were brand new drawers !!!
i should have told you when i get excited i s**t my pants


----------



## BBYY (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree, Im due to change my briefs now, but i blow loads haha Nice plants hodge. 

btw Since this is Djj's thread , HI!! LOL! How's the garden? You notice they take to that feeding yet?


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> You asked for it....


 ya this is what im talking about! at least this year i can say im somewhat keeping up with you hodge!! lol looks beautiful!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel so.. Not worthy.. LOL


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 14, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> ya this is what im talking about! at least this year i can say im somewhat keeping up with you hodge!! lol looks beautiful!


Wait another month when we see Hodges grow, then we'll all feel we didn't do something right, and will be asking ourselves, WHAT THE HELL IS HODGES SECRET INGREDIENT? ....wished my plants looked like that!
Again Hodge, another impressive grow!
Stay safe...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2011)

Please post more Hodge, but for now I thought I get a few pictures in of my own.

Sunrise this morning!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 14, 2011)

Hell ya!
That's what I'm talking about! VERRY NICE jj! Them bitches love you!
TMB-


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome garden man, love this shot as well!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes that silhouette shot is awesome!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 14, 2011)

Agree, your garden is awsome. Plants are loving the Max-Sea, look greener already.. Didn't mean to jack your thread.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, unless your gona start one of your own, just post pics here, Hodge. 

It's not jack'n if your invited!

Thanks guy's, this is all about just 'sharing'

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 14, 2011)

Well you guys are looking great Hodge and Double JJ. I just wish I had the room that you guys have. Then again I dont it would mean more work trimming. keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm turning the lights back 1hr tonight. 

The solstice is in 1 week. Longest day of the year.

The lights will now come on 4:00-6:00am.

peace
doublejj


----------



## easterbunny (Jun 14, 2011)

you are the man


----------



## BBYY (Jun 14, 2011)

I was teasing anyways, if you seen the bullshit my brother and I go back n fourth with in our journals, Its ridiculous.

Enjoyed the pics, still cannot give rep..


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 14, 2011)

thats amazing your girls are looking awesome dbljj

do you ever have troubles with pm from the clones from the dispensaries ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2011)

No PM issues, knock, knock!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I forgot to answer your question bigwood. Smart pots are new to me also. I was told I'd need to water more. Right now they are all getting about 5gl each day. But I have had to water a couple of the bigger ones twice. The bigger plants are definatly using more water.
> 
> Good luck bro, your grow looks great!
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ. My plants were wilting. Starting to pick up now after the first feeding with Maxsea. Do I need to use epsom salt to get mag now too?


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Please post more Hodge, but for now I thought I get a few pictures in of my own.
> 
> Sunrise this morning!
> 
> ...


looking good homes


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Thanks JJ. My plants were wilting. Starting to pick up now after the first feeding with Maxsea. Do I need to use epsom salt to get mag now too?


Get a read out from your local water district. I think mag is available at around 50ppm, but it has been so long since I've looked it up. I would Google it for you, but it's bed time for me.

This Seamax stuff seems like a pretty good all purpose fertilizer that could really stretch my dollar on my outdoor grows. To bad I already have sooooo much excess fertilizer.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2011)

The weather has been in the 90's & they are using a lot more water. I've had to hook-up the drip system to the garden hose & I'm watering by 'time' 20min. I think they are getting about 15-20gl each day. If I over water, it just goes straight down & they can go after it.

I'm using 1tsp epsom salts every feeding, once a week, for now.

Yeah Maxsea is the sh*t! Get some, you can thank me later. Use all that other stuff on your lawn!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 16, 2011)

I hit mine lightly with some fish emulsion last night and watered for 15 mis also!  I LOVE THIS WEATHER!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The weather has been in the 90's & they are using a lot more water. I've had to hook-up the drip system to the garden hose & I'm watering by 'time' 20min. I think they are getting about 15-20gl each day. If I over water, it just goes straight down & they can go after it.
> 
> I'm using 1tsp epsom salts every feeding, once a week, for now.
> 
> ...


My lawn is magnificent and doesn't need anything else, thank you very much 
When I bought my Flora Nova series I started using my old Fox Farm products on my lawn and garden flowers, they are spectacular. Now that I have the complete BioBizz and H&G line up for my different grow areas, I use my Flora Nova outside on my new garden I am creating. No pot, mainly vegetables in the front yard and on the back hill where there is full sun, and some fancy flower gardens in the shade. Grow season just now started up here in the cold-as-a-mother-fucker mountains.

When I run out of Flora Nova/ Fox Farm, I probably will use Seamax on everything in my out door garden, from the ganja to the perennials.


On another note: 15-20 a plant gallons a day? Holy shit, your wallet is going to feel this one. But I'm sure the girls won't mind soothing your wallet's pains.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in the city & pay a flat utilities fee, includes garbage & water. 

Not on a water meter yet!

Give Maxsea a try, you won't be sorry.

I don't have connection with the Maxsea business. I only know how many things I tried before I came across Maxsea. 
I don't know anyone who's tried Maxsea, that's not still using it. I can't say that about anything else.

Good luck, I can only show you guy's what works for me

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dr.Grower (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey doublejj! I love your grow! I've been following since last years huge grow. I love your work. I'm attempting an outdoor grow. However I am on a very tight budget and was wondering how much maxsea costs and where I could get it. I'm glad you have good weather up there in norcal, down here in la we just had rain!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I live in the city & pay a flat utilities fee, includes garbage & water.
> 
> Not on a water meter yet!
> 
> ...


Jealous, we get penalized for going through to much water, everyone has a set limit because of water restrictions up here. Not only is our water expensive, it's liquid rock coming out at 200ppm.

Maxsea is definitely on my new wish list. I need to burn through my perishables before I go out and buy new fertilizers, I'm sitting on $700 of fertilizer right now, maybe more, I keep finding Botanicare everywhere I turn! I was looking for cotton swabs this morning and instead I found a extra bottle of Liquid Karma in my bathroom... how in the hell?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Maxsea is cheep considering what it does for you!

I can find Maxsea at the local nursery store. Google it, I know you can buy it on line

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 16, 2011)

Maxsea isnt it made in Garberville? I have alot of sample of it going to use on a few plants to see the difference. keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, Maxsea is made in 'the triangle', & it's the ish!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'm not telling you 'what I think', I'm telling you 'what I know'!


----------



## tybo911 (Jun 16, 2011)

Man i love my smart pots!! wish that i had invented them. lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, at 18 bucks a pop I can afford to try all three of their formula's and mix and match on my whole yard! I'm liking MAXSEA more by the minute. If you are interested a growing partner of mine gave me a link to a shop that sells Humic Acid in bulk, for cheap. I'm about to order 5 pounds for 48 bucks. "for potted plants, use a tsp per gallon every 2-3 weeks" at that application rate I will have my garden preforming like a champ for months to come, I'll have to give it away to friends before it goes bad!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks bro, that sounds lik a deal.

I use both the Maxsea 16-16-16 & 3-20-20

good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 16, 2011)

5lbs for 48 bucks what a ripoff. I paid less than twenty for 6lbs of humic acid down to earth is the company, dirrtyd


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

dirrtyd said:


> 5lbs for 48 bucks what a ripoff. I paid less than twenty for 6lbs of humic acid down to earth is the company, dirrtyd


Sweet jebus that is a good deal! Even if the stuff I am showing is 100% pure that is still a better deal.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 19, 2011)

With the coming heatwave these girls will grow 6 plus inches per day....


----------



## southsacboy916 (Jun 19, 2011)

just as i suspected ur grow makes mine look amateurish (is that even a word?)... lookin superb tho bro im definately tuned in. i gotta a lot of catchin up to do on ur grow log, prob wont finish reading all 40 pages for a couple day haha.


----------



## tybo911 (Jun 19, 2011)

killing it bro i love your plants


----------



## gish grower (Jun 19, 2011)

they were the biggest i ever seen last year hope for another good one


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2011)

They are growing like crazy. I just topped everything for the second time, they're gonna be bushes, not trees.

I can't believe how some of the smaller ones are catching up!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> They are growing like crazy. I just topped everything for the second time, they're gonna be bushes, not trees.
> 
> I can't believe how some of the smaller ones are catching up!
> 
> ...


pictures plz!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey JJ, son just came down for a visit and brought me those Alpha Diesel seeds, what a present.. He added some Blackberry Kush to the line up in his garden, going to get those and Cheese for my Christmas present.. YEAH!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2011)

Hell yeah, next year is looking good already! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with swarms of flying insects gobbling up your plants. A bunch of fucking winged termite looking bugs ate half of my SFV OG yesterday. Pissed.

In other news, Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of quick shots from today. You can see some of the smaller ones are starting to go for it.

peace
doublejj

First, here's what they looked like 2 weeks ago:








These are from today:

The GDP up front:






Purple Kush:







White Grape:







Even the little Medijuana is filling in. You can see the Giant Lavander plant behind her, I have taken about 18" off the top!


----------



## BBYY (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice DJJ! Enjoyed it!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 19, 2011)

What's up jj-
Hope you didn't get rid of that ladder in a yard sale or something, looks like you may need it. Or you can just build scaffolding around them after last years accident. Then you only need the ladder to climb up the scaffolding......LOL
Looking great my friend....
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 19, 2011)

JJ is that the Bubba to the left and up one from the GDP shot? She's looking good. Do agree your medi seems to have gone back to veg. Treeman, were taken up a collection for an extension saw to keep JJ off of those ladders.. lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2011)

No Hodge, that's the PPPCP.

The Bubba can be seen in the corner, behind the Purple Kush. They are all doing Great!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I made a tray if about 20 Lavender clones from all the 'toppings' I took off her. They should be rooted in a couple weeks. If they all root, I should have a couple extra.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 19, 2011)

awsome pics JJ
i'll be watching the purple kush and gdp closely because im growing it for the frirst time this year..
i can already see that this is going to be a good year


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 19, 2011)

Amazing you a long with a friend of mine have me sold on the smart pots I am running 4 of them and they are just now kinda getting tall looking real green. As i can see here : ) Really impressed with whats been done here!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2011)

Let's look back one month.

Greenhouse on 5/17:








Greenhouse on 6/19:








Things are doing pretty well for the first month. They seem to really like the smart pots

I hope everyone is have a good season.

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing! I should go back and look at mine that way too. They grow so fast!!!! Yet.. so sloooooow.. LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 20, 2011)

monster size plants you got there


----------



## BBYY (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty well is an understatment , Things are going fucking fantastic! Great shit so far D JJ. I' need to get my shit together and get a backyard. Thanks for the eye candy once again, Looking forward to more.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2011)

You are some kind of wizard!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 20, 2011)

The girls are looking very sexy!!! you sure your trying to keep them small! LOL they seem to be growing pretty damn fast!


----------



## tybo911 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea smart part are great i love them> next year i wanna try a 1000 gallon with 3 plants!!!$$$


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guy's, I think it's all the hard work paying off. 
See how hard I was working, during planting?

Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long!

peace
doublejj
P.S. My wife is working hard at fertilizing & watering. I just show up at video time!


----------



## mugan (Jun 20, 2011)

yo those look nice, nice work


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 20, 2011)

looking great bro going to be some monsters mine finish up in my greenhouse about 2nd week of july


----------



## southsacboy916 (Jun 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's, I think it's all the hard work paying off.
> See how hard I was working, during planting?
> 
> Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long!
> ...


u sound like a sac county worker to me lol... i always find it hilarious to drive by and see 2 guys in orange shirts working hard and 8 guys in orange shirts standing around "supervising". dont do today what u can put off til tomorrow... job security i guess. looks great tho needless to say im jealous...


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your grow is amazing. I think I'll have to set up a gravity feed system now  thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy Solstice everyone! 

It doesn't get any better than this, longest day of the year.

The lights are coming down today, it's all mother nature from here

peace
doublejj
P.S. Actually the res is not big enough for this size garden, I'm not using it. They need more than I can put thru it.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jun 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Happy Solstice everyone!
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this, longest day of the year.
> 
> ...


My favorite day of the year...Cause there's more of it!!
Peace
Hops


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 21, 2011)

Wooohoooo!! Solstice!! I am going to have a beer while watering the garden tonight.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 21, 2011)

haha! You guys are scaring me got thinking all my babys are about to pop into flower lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 21, 2011)

No we have some veg time left. It's just that it's time for the stretch!


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 21, 2011)

I love bein outdoors but I cant wait to try green house and indoors. Just for the fun of it and the fact there is no time limit. I know HPS is nothing like the sun but seems like some killer stuff can come out from the tents as well!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 21, 2011)

Not nice to fool with Mother Nature, LOL, Happy Summer to all of you too.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Happy Solstice everyone!
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this, longest day of the year.
> 
> ...


Happy Solstice to you to JJ! im gunna have a smooth one lol!

[video=youtube;TK5jDilUVJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK5jDilUVJo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Happy Solstice everyone!
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this, longest day of the year.
> 
> ...


Same to you brother now tell me about the Maxsea I the Veg and the Bl;oom 6lbs each for 85 was that a good price. Also if you could give me your dosage or recommended usage. my soil is hot enough to make it by itself so let me know.
thanks 
dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, that's pretty good price. 

I use 1tbls per gallon w/1 tsp epsom salts of all purpose 16-16-16 until flowering.

Use once or twice a week as needed to keep them green.

Once they start to flower I start mixing the two bloom & veg 50/50 for a few weeks.

Then, after a couple of weeks, just bloom w/molasses until done.

Good luck bro, it's good sh*t

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Jun 22, 2011)

looking really good dblJJ.


----------



## pho20 (Jun 22, 2011)

maybe sumbody cud help me with a lil info i have one lady that only gets direct sunlight for maybe 4 to 5 hours a day the rest of the time its in the shade im not to worried about it while in veg but i was thinkin this might affect my yeild when it starts to flower any opinions or input wud be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had a plant like this. Didn't come out very dense, but free weed is free weed. Well... almost free, compared to indoors. You will probably see a decrease in yield, my shaded plant was a monster of a plant, but only pulled 2.5 oz. It should have given me at least 4oz based on it's size and bud masses.

But I still rolled blunts with it everyday until it was gone. I enjoyed it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2011)

More sun would be better, but hey take what you can get.

peace
doublejj


----------



## E Scrizz (Jun 22, 2011)

I have used maxsea for the past 5 years and it has never done me wrong.


----------



## blower (Jun 22, 2011)

That's awesome nice plants hope all goes well. For the carport if the sides let in light that would be even bigger of plants


----------



## Moteasah (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems all the pro growers use maxsea and my mom even mentioned it as being the best. I'm doing 6 plants outdoors... Can you link me the grow and the bloom so I know I buy the right stuff? Or should me being extremely new to growing not use it? I'm only using water right now in my ffof as its the 2nd week now. I want to know what nutes I need so I can get them ahead of time. Thanks


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> It seems all the pro growers use maxsea and my mom even mentioned it as being the best. I'm doing 6 plants outdoors... Can you link me the grow and the bloom so I know I buy the right stuff? Or should me being extremely new to growing not use it? I'm only using water right now in my ffof as its the 2nd week now. I want to know what nutes I need so I can get them ahead of time. Thanks


It's definitely an old school grower thing I am finding. Apparently it has been around a very long time. I only say "old school" because I've met a few of them that were terrible, even though they had been growing for 20 years. Sad. I do believe JJ is not one of those guys.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks 

I hope everyone is having a good season.

I'm seeing Explosive growth in this heat. I would say more, but I wouldn't want you to think I exaggerated! So I'll wait another day or two & then shoot another video, you won't believe your eye's!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Jun 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good season.
> 
> ...


i belive you. im running 112 degrees in my green house with 12% humidity.. they are loving it.. they will love it even more when i hit them with triple 20 il be waiting 4 that video


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 23, 2011)

JJ, I believe you man, lol All I gotta do is look out my window and see your plants. looking forward to your next video............


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good season.
> 
> ...


 I believe you, this heat will make a plant stretch for miles. Check you noding space and see if that is what it is. Sometimes they aren't producing new growth as much as they are stretching between old growth, as well as between the new growth. Not that it really matters with an outdoor crop, just makes trimming easier for you in the end


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually Hodge if I look out my window I see Your plants!LOL! Thanks again bro

Here's the view from my bathroom window

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 23, 2011)

What a view, the lavender is going off..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

I had to top her again! 3rd time!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Jun 23, 2011)

how many bricks high you going this year


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a sore subject around here, this year!

The debate is on!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Actually not much of a debate really, unless you call "talking to the hand" debating! lol!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 23, 2011)

The new location really gets a lot more sun. It's a great location and a beautiful greenhouse. I'm so envious. If I didn't need my trees so bad for privacy I would chop them all down for more sunlight. I'm tempted to make a short greenhouse and put them out there only during flowering season, screw the trees.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 23, 2011)

The picture says it all! Cheers! I mean there huge you still got all this grow time left. There headed for the sky!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guy's 

My backyard was so shaded I couldn't grow a lawn. Never saw the sun

I took out 6 large trees!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, and all my tree's are super monsters because they get all the run off from my indoor garden. My neighbors always complement how my apple and pine trees are the biggest and greenest on the block, and how my apples are sweeter than when they go picking in Julian. The apple trees I like, but I hate all this pine, and especially my neighbor's giant Oak. Gripe gripe gripe!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2011)

I cleared my mailbox


----------



## farmer2424 (Jun 24, 2011)

damn double jj, looking good man can't wait for the update. definitely along for the ride. Which strain are you most excited about this season?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 24, 2011)

What's up jj-
They rent these at United Rentals....$240 a week, $675 a month....your going to need it!
TMB-

View attachment 1663218

This is the 2X4 model, your going to need the 4X4 model, it has a harness, just strap yourself in and hang on! ....lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think I can post 2 video's into 1 post so I'll do the 30 day video update in 2 posts. I will post the 2nd video as soon as I get this one done.

But first to answer your question farmer, that's a tough one. So far the Lavender has been the BEAST of the group, with a couple others coming on strong. The OG Kush is just exploding right now, & the white grape is huge. But I think the one that I'm really interested in is the little Medijuana, I have high hopes for her.

Treeman, I showed my wife your picture of the scissor lift, & she didn't laugh! Ouch!

But first here's the first video 

peace
doublejj

Greenhouse 5/28:

[video=youtube;YpRUPDFxEx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpRUPDFxEx4[/video]


Edit: I can post 2 video's!

Video update from today with a fine 'Dvorak' piece playing in the background. Molly wasn't so camera shy this time
Greenhouse 6/25:

[video=youtube;o2alscAjD3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2alscAjD3k[/video]


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 25, 2011)

they look great...how many hours of light did they get before going outside?..and when did you stop supplement light outside?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2011)

They were on 18/6 from Jan until the solstic june 21st. 

Actually I tapered them down for a few weeks & I took the lights out last tues.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking GREEN there JJ, gotta love that Max-Sea. Glad to see your Medi going off now, mine are at the same size as the one I had last season and she yielded 3+ lbs.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Hodge, yes I love Maxsea

Oh I don't think I'll get anywhere near 3lbs from Medi. I'll be lucky to get 1-2 lbs from her. I love seeing your plants in your photo's. They are looking amazing!

I'm gonna have 'space' issues again this year. I may have to start adding more bricks soon

peace
doublejj


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Update was awesome man. Plants have exploded! I cant wait to grow like this myself in years to come.
Im currently growing the strain Papaya, I have to say that this strain fucking grows sooo fast! 
When i had her veggin outside she just took off! I perfer this strain to you.


----------



## mive (Jun 26, 2011)

the video was a great experience i must say. especially with the old school music 

thank you for sharing such beauties. how long have you got left for veg? even though the space you have is to dream off you might run into some problems, but i see you are already aware of this. there is nothing more to add but speechless repeats of the video  


peace!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2011)

Dammit I wish my yard had more privacy. I'm green with envy!


----------



## wheezer (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo you mad man, those girls are space bound!! haha. I justbrought my carport down to the new house and am thinkin' about setting it up in my back yard for a light depo tent, or just a green house for the fall and winter. I'm gonna copy you hero so if I have any questions when I do it I'll hit ya up. I'm not gonna use it for summer outdoor at all, I don't need to, but I think it'll help alot the rest of the year. I have a much better climate to work with here, cause I'm down to about 1800-2000 ft. instead of 3700, so I have a better grow season all the way around.


----------



## Wheeler man (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking VERY nice jj!


----------



## InTheDub9 (Jun 27, 2011)

looks good. great job


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guy's, they are really liking life in there.

Tomorrow daytime will be 23 seconds shorter!

It's obvious I'm gonna have height issues soon. Things are about to get a little 'testy' around here!

The greenhouse could payoff in a big way this week. The weather report is calling for thunder showers & rain tomorrow & wed, w/high winds. This is a serious concern for outdoor plants this time of year. The plants inside the greenhouse won't even know it happened!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 27, 2011)

Plants would love a little shower, since you have the cages shouldn't have any serious damage. 
Don't see those going over 7 foot, add another foot and a half for the bags, should keep you off the ladder. Bet you a fat one that you'll have more issues with being able to move abouth in there than getting too tall.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope your right Hodge, I could deal with that better.

Your girls should be alright with the rain?

peace
doublejj


----------



## phyzix (Jun 27, 2011)

It's not even July, you're really going all out this year.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 27, 2011)

Local weather calls for 2 tenths of an inch, not a problem. Like a said earlier, they'll love a little shower. 
Spoke with my cousin last night, his girls are going to be monsters, have to get out there and snap a couple pics to show you. He had his local law (Sheriffs) out and he's got 25 plants with 2 scripts, their fine with that. Officer said his were the best he's seen so far this season..lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2011)

My wife says I look like a garden gnome in these pictures! lol!

Hodge please try to snap a few pic's if you can, I would love to see them.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Wheeler man (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful,Beautiful!!!!!!! Even for a garden gnome.LOL!! In all seriousness ,that is one awsome garden double jj....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> My wife says I look like a garden gnome in these pictures! lol!
> 
> Hodge please try to snap a few pic's if you can, I would love to see them.
> 
> ...


I agree with the wife, your looking a bit small in there.....LOL
TMB-


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jun 27, 2011)

fuck yeah thats whats up


----------



## mygirls (Jun 27, 2011)

looking awsome as always bro. keep up the good grow...


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 27, 2011)

Those girls got some girth! very nice!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jun 27, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree with the wife, your looking a bit small in there.....LOL
> TMB-


Good Gravy!

Hops


----------



## BBYY (Jun 28, 2011)

Things are looking nice as always Djj.
Can I be a gnome for a day?

I like the 2nd pic, are you trying to prove that you do work? Previous pics your always sitting with a worker bee close by lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got to check their work! LOL!

peace
doublejj


----------



## BBYY (Jun 28, 2011)

QAQC lmfao nice one Djj


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2011)

Look, if their gonna pay me to work in my garden, I want a decent days work!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, it's time to spray everything, I found a leaf with spyder mites!

All my regular worker-bees,...er friends are busy this weekend, the nerve! 

So, does anyone here have a their own bug sprayer?

If you would like the very rare opportunity to enjoy a fun filled day here at 'Happy Acres', please post here.

P.S. Please include photo of your bug sprayer!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish that I did man. I tossed the one that I had a couple years back because it wouldn't hold pressure.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 30, 2011)

JJ you should get one of these! I have a friend who uses his all the way thru flowering, its a little pricey but totally worth it. it doesnt drench your plants but rather atomizes the liquid into a fog and completely kills bugs on a molecular level lol! i hope to get one some day! they fog out to like 10 ft also so its easy to get in those high places! ever since he got one of these he says "spidermites? what are spidermites?" even though before he got one he had like 3 seasons in a row with infestations! i say we all get one and completely massacre the lil bitches into extinction!

for more info
http://www.coastalgrowers.ca/store/index.php/environment/sprayers-and-foggers/hudson-fogger-atomizer.html


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 30, 2011)

^ that website is way over priced, its just has good info about it. ive seen them for like $180 at my local grow shop. some for around $200. im sure theres a shop somewhere in sac that has it for that price.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I could...haha...You don't have a sprayer of your own? I bought this one for under 9 bucks at Home Depot, seems to work pretty well.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=Flo+Master+1+gallon+sprayer&sqi=2&cid=7700462289891101701&os=sellers#

But once again, I'd come on up myself if I could...but now that you reminded me, time to foliar feed!


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 30, 2011)

ABM come get me and I will provide the bug sprayer. If not we can buy one it would be worth just to sit with the monsters for a day. Real nice Double jj . keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 30, 2011)

What plant did you find the mite on? Hope you wipe them out before it spreads.


----------



## tybo911 (Jun 30, 2011)

jj ur shit looks great as usual!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 30, 2011)

dirrtyd said:


> ABM come get me and I will provide the bug sprayer. If not we can buy one it would be worth just to sit with the monsters for a day. Real nice Double jj . keepem green dirrtyd


LOL I know! just wanna sit back and be the ninja gnome. Sniffn buds and taking out caterpillars! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> View attachment 1670501 JJ you should get one of these! I have a friend who uses his all the way thru flowering, its a little pricey but totally worth it. it doesnt drench your plants but rather atomizes the liquid into a fog and completely kills bugs on a molecular level lol! i hope to get one some day! they fog out to like 10 ft also so its easy to get in those high places! ever since he got one of these he says "spidermites? what are spidermites?" even though before he got one he had like 3 seasons in a row with infestations! i say we all get one and completely massacre the lil bitches into extinction!
> 
> for more info
> http://www.coastalgrowers.ca/store/index.php/environment/sprayers-and-foggers/hudson-fogger-atomizer.html


Awesome bro, I'm so getting one of these. This weekend.

They were on one branch of the Bubba, Hodge. But I think she got them when she got here.

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Awesome bro, I'm so getting one of these. This weekend.
> 
> They were on one branch of the Bubba, Hodge. But I think she got them when she got here.
> 
> ...


 seems to always be the situation, they get transported in from somewhere else.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2011)

I was given a Skywalker OG clone & it was out in the greehnouse for a short time. I didn't realize it had spyder mites until later!

I'm pretty sure it came from the clone because it was right next to the Bubba. But now everything got sprayed.

That Atomizer is $229 at Sears!

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jun 30, 2011)

sears!?! never thought of checkin there! lol i hear its the new thing when it comes to foliar feeding and pest control. my buddy says he fogged his all the way til he flushed the plants before harvest and still NO MOLD!!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks JJ, will have to look mine over, prob didn't come from here but want to be safe.


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 1, 2011)

K finally read everything. Next year, I'm doing my second grow magnitudes larger than this current one. Those bushes are fucking bushes! Awesome man. Thanks for your help as well. I'll start my maxsea tomorrow!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, I appreciate knowing you are enjoying seeing this. 
After all the bug spraying yesterday I had to inspect them closely.

They are getting bigger

Hope everyone has a safe-n-sane Holiday weekend! 

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Jul 1, 2011)

looking good. and back at ya... be safe and have a great time in what ever you do this weekend..


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 1, 2011)

damn double j, those are some BIG GIRLS. that one in the first pic looks like she'll be up in the roof of your greenhouse by the end of july. looking real nice. hows the mite problem? take care man, happy fourth.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2011)

It must be nice to be able to stand on flat ground this year. I remember around this time last year is when the step stool was busted out, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2011)

That first pic is a monster OG Kush I got from Hodgegrown. As soon as she hits the roof, I'll have to start adding concrete blocks! 

I'll keep spraying for a couple more weeks for the mites, to be sure.

peace
doublejj


----------



## 3xOG (Jul 1, 2011)

everything looks good jj I have read all 50 pages. you have convinced me to get a greenhouse going however I do not have the space you have. Would you recomend building one like yourself only smaller over buying a decent one for 2-300 online and why if so? or is there any that I can buy put together that you have seen work well already? I have seen plenty online for around 200$ that claim to be waterproof and have vetalation but I am kind of hesitant to try them out. My plants are only in 5gl-25gl pots so they are not the size of your plants, my tallest right now is only 6.5ft. Thanks for any info

Peace
Smoke


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 1, 2011)

The plants look great JJ. Damn Mites. Found a few holes in a couple of my leaves and sprayed this week as well. Damn bugs like plants to much. I'm def happy to see how big your plants are getting. They're awesome. Enjoying this thread tremendously!!! Keep up the good work.

Bigwood


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guy's, it's a joy to share it with you!

3xOG you could easly leave out one set of poles from the carport & make a smaller one. How much space do you have?

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 2, 2011)

I just saw the july 1st update. What a hell of a update! And those plants are something to be proud of right there! Looks like veg filled up almost the whole space. Going to have to raise that thing so high! Wont they take up so much more room here in a few weeks and then come time the switch! I cant even imagine what it is going to be like in there a forest!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 2, 2011)

Hope you have a great 4th, the OG is looking spectacular, can't wait to sample some.


----------



## southsacboy916 (Jul 2, 2011)

i love the red bandana, lookin like a true norcal resident. all the nortes around our area influencing u i see haha... lookin great tho, makes me not even want to go look at my garden.


----------



## 3xOG (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a whole backyard but there are alot of tree stumps and such to where I can not just set a large greenhouse. I can probably find a nice clean 5x10 area or so though to set one up. I am renting so I cant just take out all the trees. This is how my yard is shaped...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2011)

Man you couldn't take a walk around my neighborhood with a blue bandana. Not very far anyway! lol!

Between all the Notenos & the Oak Park Bloods, wearing blue ain't safe. 

Besides it's all the carry at the local liquor store!

peace
doublejj


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wish I could put a green house up there but it would be too tall and draw too much attention from passer by's ....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2011)

3xOG, go check out Treemans grow thread. He built a stubby model, by leaving a couple of poles out. It looks like it might fit in your yard. Take a tape measure & check.

peace
doublejj


----------



## southsacboy916 (Jul 2, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Man you couldn't take a walk around my neighborhood with a blue bandana. Not very far anyway! lol!
> 
> Between all the Notenos & the Oak Park Bloods, wearing blue ain't safe.
> 
> ...


haha aint that the truth... lemme guess the liquor store ur referring to, the bottle shop?


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! looking Fabulous !


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2011)

doublejj said:


> 3xOG, go check out Treemans grow thread. He built a stubby model, by leaving a couple of poles out. It looks like it might fit in your yard. Take a tape measure & check.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Hello All-
jj, your sh*t is out of control, and looking great!
If I wear a blue bandana in my hood and the neighbor down the road sees me he might say.....weed whacking today? Burning brush? Spraying weeds or bugs?...lol...no gang issues here unless their Squirrels.....lol....that's why I'm here, no human drama....ain't that right Hodge?

3xOG I have a "6 pole" set up with my greenhouse (jj's is 8 pole set up) it measures about 10' x 13'. You could use a 4 pole set up and it should measure 10' x 6'.5". I put an ad on Craigs List for a carport frame, and a lady called back. Said she had one that blew over in the wind. She had it totally disassembled in a pile, she sold it to me for $15 because one of the poles was bent, which worked perfect for me, only needing 6 poles not 8.
Good luck on whatever you decide.
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 2, 2011)

3xOG said:


> I have a whole backyard but there are alot of tree stumps and such to where I can not just set a large greenhouse. I can probably find a nice clean 5x10 area or so though to set one up. I am renting so I cant just take out all the trees. This is how my yard is shaped...
> View attachment 1673126


You can use 1/2 inch pvc with rebar anchors, bend the pvc into the area you need then cover with visqueen.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 3, 2011)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> I wish I could put a green house up there but it would be too tall and draw too much attention from passer by's ....


I would be pretty stoked if I had a spot like that on my property with that much light. Greenhouses are great, but if you take good care of them outdoor is absolutely incredible. Research your strains, descriptions will tell you which "Outdoor" strains do best under the sun, and which ones do best in a greenhouse. I was researching a few Mr. Nice strains and I think Mandala strains that specifically stated they do great outdoors, but terrible in green house. Those were just a few specific strains, couldn't possibly recall what they are.

But in my back yard I get a spot that only get's light during high sun, I miss out on my best light both morning and night, so you have it set right there. You should consider dressing the outside's of those pots with Panda Film, with the white side facing outward to reflect the heat, your roots must be baking on that roof top! Also elevate your plants about an inch or two off the surface when the roof really starts to heat up, you know, take the pan off the heat.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 3, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> You can use 1/2 inch pvc with rebar anchors, bend the pvc into the area you need then cover with visqueen.


Like this?


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Man you couldn't take a walk around my neighborhood with a blue bandana. Not very far anyway! lol!
> 
> Between all the Notenos & the Oak Park Bloods, wearing blue ain't safe.
> 
> ...


indeed. Grew up in a norte town too. wearing blue was always a big mistake. I've still never owned blue clothing. They didn't care if you were really a scrap or not, wearing blue was enough.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 3, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 1673846


Yep, like that.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 3, 2011)

damn, thats a nice setup dan. have u put her through any strong winds yet?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2011)

So far so good, the winds haven't been a problem. knock,knock!

Things go better with Coke

peace
doublejj


----------



## yayaplaya (Jul 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> So far so good, the winds haven't been a problem. knock,knock!
> 
> Things go better with Coke
> 
> ...


 You guys in Northern Cali are beasts....Why some put lighters next to there plants you guys put coke bottles..We grow plants and you guys GROW TREES.........LOL


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 3, 2011)

lumberjack.


----------



## LQs (Jul 3, 2011)

The first thing I said when I saw that pic was "HOLY SH!T"


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 3, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> damn, thats a nice setup dan. have u put her through any strong winds yet?


yep. they hold up pretty well. I replace the pvc pipes every year because eventually they do break.


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 3, 2011)

I hereby demand that you stop posting pictures in this weed growing thread when clearly they belong in the "Sequoia Trees of California" thread.

I don't want to even look in my backyard after seeing these fucking things man. STOP IT LOL


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 3, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I hereby demand that you stop posting pictures in this weed growing thread when clearly they belong in the "Sequoia Trees of California" thread.
> 
> I don't want to even look in my backyard after seeing these fucking things man. STOP IT LOL


lol. winning


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL!

That's the big OG Kush! 
A friend of ours named it. "Hometree"

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> So far so good, the winds haven't been a problem. knock,knock!
> 
> Things go better with Coke
> 
> ...


Doubejj, I'll send you a pic on 7/16. My Durban is approaching 2" at the ground...... So fun.


HOPS


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 3, 2011)

yayaplaya said:


> You guys in Northern Cali are beasts....Why some put lighters next to there plants you guys put coke bottles..We grow plants and you guys GROW TREES.........LOL


Your sh*t is off the hook. 

Hops


----------



## wanabe (Jul 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Man you couldn't take a walk around my neighborhood with a blue bandana. Not very far anyway! lol!
> 
> Between all the Notenos & the Oak Park Bloods, wearing blue ain't safe.
> 
> ...


hhaha your from the hood lol i know exactly where your talking about


----------



## grungeisd3ad (Jul 4, 2011)

never had the opportunity for a decent outdoor grow but, after seeing the 2010 crop, i gotta watch.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> So far so good, the winds haven't been a problem. knock,knock!
> 
> Things go better with Coke
> 
> ...


damn already gotta baseball bat, thats gonna be a whopper.


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 4, 2011)

brickedup417 said:


> damn already gotta baseball bat, thats gonna be a whopper.


seriously! hey jj, after the harvest, keep those stems and whittle some bats


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2011)

How big is a "Louiville slugger"?

Right now the OG Kush is 3.25" & growing. The Lavender is even bigger, I just can't get a picture. Maybe 3.5"-3.75"!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Added one block today, so were up with 2 blocks.


----------



## Dr.Grower (Jul 5, 2011)

2.75 inches. After it drys you can probably throw it on a lave and get a nice bat!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2011)

We have a lot of growing still to come. I suspect it may double in size before harvest.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dr.Grower (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn. That will be one fat stem.. I mean trunk! I'd leave them in the ground as stumps! That og is looking good!


----------



## doowmd (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuckin' Awesome JJ!!!!! 

O.G. Slugger
LOVE IT!!!!!




doublejj said:


> How big is a "Louiville slugger"?
> 
> Right now the OG Kush is 3.25" & growing. The Lavender is even bigger, I just can't get a picture. Maybe 3.5"-3.75"!
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertSativa (Jul 5, 2011)

I can dig it. Keep up the good work, it has been fun to watch.


----------



## firelane (Jul 5, 2011)

JJ you don't have to cover the roots completely with soil? In those pics of the OGs I noticed you can see some of the roots coming out of the soil. The same thing happens on my plants and I always try to cover them with dirt, but they always end up getting uncovered when I water. 

After seeing your pics I am thinking it doesn't matter if there are some roots slightly out of the soil, is this correct?


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya firelane, ive had that happen as well, What i just figure is that those roots just like other roots out of the ground you see on other types of trees, Also long as the feeder roots are under the soil the plant will be fine


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2011)

I try not to uncover the roots if I can, but I'm not worried about each root. 

I keep them covered-up as much as I can, except right around the stalk, I try not to cover that up.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 6, 2011)

doublejj said:


> How big is a "Louiville slugger"?
> 
> Right now the OG Kush is 3.25" & growing. The Lavender is even bigger, I just can't get a picture. Maybe 3.5"-3.75"!
> 
> ...


damn! maybe you guys should cut boards out of that thing and make a greenhouse or something


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2011)

You know I'm just having fun. I'm as blown away by this as you are!

I just enjoy seeing you react the same as when I first see it. All I can think is "those guy's aren't gonna believe this" 

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2011)

What's up jj-
All I have to say is some guys have the magic touch (I think they call it "having a green thumb" in the gardening loops ) and some don't . Brother your thumb must look like a green signal light on a lonely highway at night, you can see it from miles away! 
I'm sure years of do's and don'ts have helped, and info from sites like this sure help me, I'm sure your here for that reason too, well maybe at first you were.
Keep up the good work, I like bragging about you. 
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 6, 2011)

.. nice lol 3 1/4" >,< ruthless lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote you turn it into a ceremonial peace pipe after the season...lol...or a sick ass cane w/ rootball handle...definately got some girth on that thing...(thats what _she_ said  )


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations everyone, we are now in our 'open enrollment' period for the coveted 'Fogger Operator' certification!

You will be provided all required tools & training materials to complete the course & receive your certification. 
Tools consist of new (in the box) Hudson Fogger & instruction manuel. Aftrer a 2-3hr (self taught) hands-on training session, here at our fully functional training facility, you will learn the finer points of being a 'certified' fogger operator. After only 3 or 4 more, weekly sessions, the course should be comlpeted.

Fogger operators are in high demand (at least around here) Act now, space is limited! Be the first on your block!

peace
doublejj (instructor)


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 6, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations everyone, we are now in our 'open enrollment' period for the coveted 'Fogger Operator' certification!
> 
> You will be provided all required tools & training materials to complete the course & receive your certification.
> Tools consist of new (in the box) Hudson Fogger & instruction manuel. Aftrer a 2-3hr (self taught) hands-on training session, here at our fully functional training facility, you will learn the finer points of being a 'certified' fogger operator. After only 3 or 4 more, weekly sessions, the course should be comlpeted.
> ...


 Im so jealous right now you dont even know!!!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 6, 2011)

SOOO JEALOUS!! lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2011)

I can get you one for $195 at the local hydro shop.

Or you can use mine, as soon as your 'certified'! Classes start soon!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought this would be good background track for my next update, but I don't know how. So here it is: Batter up!

peace
doublejj

Edit: I found an un-edited sound track

[video=youtube;dBsk691L60U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBsk691L60U[/video]


----------



## yo yo oreo (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha never heard that song before, I think it would work great though!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL Nice JJ! I guess it's time for me to work on a video soon.  I have been lagging on it lately.


----------



## wanabe (Jul 6, 2011)

holy fuck wana borrow my saw in october for a branch lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

The plants along the garage wall were hitting the roof. So I have taken a page from Dan's book & added some pvc hoops & gained about 2'!

And 1 greenhouse pic from today

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 7, 2011)

Dam raise the roof! That songs funny JJ. Cudos for the man the grow is looking great! You dont super crop or anything? I just topped my girls hope they bush out. I cant wait to set up this green house for spring!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The plants along the garage wall were hitting the roof. So I have taken a page from Dan's book & added some pvc hoops & gained about 2'!
> 
> And 1 greenhouse pic from today
> 
> ...


What's up jj-
I think your going to need more then 2 feet jj....
Is that you in the background again?.....O'ya, your sh*t's to big and we can't see in there any more......LMAO
Your neighborhood is going to stink to "High Hell" this fall. 25-30 lbs just feet away from the neighbors houses......you got some balls my friend! 
I can't see another house from my property, but I still worry about the smell, hell I know your sh*t stinks now!
Great job again...
TMB-


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 7, 2011)

ya your gunna need a few more blocks by the time those flower lol! looking awesome JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

No Goped, no super crop. If you top each plant a couple of times & they bush out like this.

Heay treeman, your sh*t's looking fantastic this year, & I keep hoping you catch more fish!
No, I'm not hiding in the picture! I have topped these plants much more than last year. I'm hoping that keeps them from getting so tall.
But, just in case, I have another couple of rounds of bricks handy, if needed. The plastic that is over the 'hoops' is a different piece from the top. There are several more feet of it wrapped around the piece of pvc along the garage roof. I can un-roll it as needed, & extend the hoops.

The good thing about where the greenhouse is that it cannot be seen from the street at all. You can only see it from my neighbors yard. The house directly behind the greenhouse, as you can see, their back yard is actually behind my garage. They had a much better view of it last year on the other side. I have never seen them open those windows. 
The house to the side is a rental & the guy just moved in. There's a wild card right there!

The smell has always been my biggest worry. & yeah it's starting to smell already, yours too i'll bet.

Thanks guy's were a long way from the finish line, things could get interesting!

peace
doublejj
Edit: Thanks again medi for the tip on the fogger, I owe you one!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's were a long way from the finish line, things could get interesting!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> Edit: Thanks again medi for the tip on the fogger, I owe you one!


 No prob JJ! wish i had the extra cash to invest into one myself! my buddies are telling me its the best investment into thier garden they have ever made, next to the twister trimmer! lol and the statement you made how we are still a long way from the finish line things could get interesting, is SOO true! im already seeing interesting growth with my plants! the next few days im going to be putting up the tomato netting because they are pushing into each other! got branchs that are close to 4ft long, they need more support lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna drape every plant with some Hortonova plastic trellis once they start to flower. 
Have you ever used it?

peace
doublejj


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey jj, u use maxsea right? do u have all 3 of their formulas? im trying to figure out if i will need the acid one


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm gonna drape every plant with some Hortonova plastic trellis once they start to flower.
> Have you ever used it?
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 no ive only used the fabric tomato netting


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't use the acid one

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 7, 2011)

just looked up the hortonova! looks like some good stuff also alot cheaper per ft! im going to see if i can find it at lowes or somewhere


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I don't use the acid one
> 
> peace
> doublejj


cool thanks


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

Medigrow, the hortonova is almost the same stuff but semi-ridgid & much easier to apply. The biggest issue with that tomato netting is getting it on.

Hortonova stays spread open & easy to drape over big plants.

I picked this up from a grower of huge marijuana trees

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 7, 2011)

ya i do have that problem.... the netting gets all tangled and is hard to get on and off... im totally gunna try and find that stuff! seems much easier, cheaper, and just plain better! thanks JJ!


----------



## jyermum (Jul 7, 2011)

Everything is HUGE!! I need to go with some suppimental lighting next year for sure


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

Since I bought some of the supplies from them, Farmtek has asked me to enter a photo in their annual photo contest!..............Somebody please stop me!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Since I bought some of the supplies from them, Farmtek has asked me to enter a photo in their annual photo contest!..............Somebody please stop me!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Common jj....nudge...nudge.....YOU CAN DO IT!...........LMAO
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you think they would do with this one? lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> What do you think they would do with this one? lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


They will make you their "poster boy" and give you TONS of free sh*t! I'm 3XXXL I could use a couple new tee-shirts.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

Back at Farmtek Hqtrs in Oklahoma, I don't think they have medical marijuana! Did you see the clips on YouTube from the Dallas news reporters, when they just smelled marijuana around AT&T Park during the World Series? Halarious! They were just blown away by it!

peace
doublejj
P.S. 3XXXL! Your a bigger boy than I pictured!


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL i wonder if theyd put those fat mj plants on their home page


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Back at Farmtek Hqtrs in Oklahoma, I don't think they have medical marijuana! Did you see the clips on YouTube from the Dallas news reporters, when they just smelled marijuana around AT&T Park during the World Series? Halarious! They were just blown away by it!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. 3XXXL! Your a bigger boy than I pictured!


http://www.brobible.com/bronews/story/dallas-nbc-reporter-smells-pot-thinks-everyone-in-san-francisco-is-high


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah that's the one! lol!

Reminds me of this guy, lol!:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUScdrsMzpM

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> What do you think they would do with this one? lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


well done sir


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Back at Farmtek Hqtrs in Oklahoma, I don't think they have medical marijuana! Did you see the clips on YouTube from the Dallas news reporters, when they just smelled marijuana around AT&T Park during the World Series? Halarious! They were just blown away by it!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. 3XXXL! Your a bigger boy than I pictured!


 Yea, it's tough to stack sh*t this high, 6'-5" and 340lbs, better make that tee-shirt 4XXXXL.....lol
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2011)

It's hard to believe that I posted this picture just 7 weeks ago. The first picture was taken on 5/16, the others are from today

peace
doublejj
P.S. OK TMB 4XXXXL! You know how I am, "Go BIG or stay home"!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 8, 2011)

Crazy growth! as always looking very good JJ!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jul 8, 2011)

when i grow up i wanna be like you lol


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn JJ, how many blocks you think your gonna need to add when its all said and done? The big one in the back is your lavender? is the one you're inspecting in the second pic the OG? You should be very proud. much respect.


----------



## E Scrizz (Jul 8, 2011)

This is seriously incredible


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good there JJ, love what you've done with those Indica's. Hope we get some cool temps this fall so those purps show good color.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 8, 2011)

Very impressive. You really are the poster boy for Maxsea!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2011)

"They tried to make me go to rehab, but I said No No No!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LTPRJqt2z4

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanna go to heaven to! lol. Epic this is history made!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Pics from today,
1.Purple Power
2.White Queen
3.Medijuana, already flowering


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2011)

Hell yeah, Hodge! My Medi is starting to flower also!

Those are dark green, what do you add to Maxsea for mag?

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey JJ, just added some epsom salt the last feeding, about 1 teaspoon per. Will start to bloom the 3 medi's now that their showing flowers, told you their an early variety.
My boxes are 6'x6'x20".


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2011)

Those boxes are like 300gl! or more!, I'll never keep up!

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 8, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Hey JJ, just added some epsom salt the last feeding, about 1 teaspoon per. Will start to bloom the 3 medi's now that their showing flowers, told you their an early variety.
> My boxes are 6'x6'x20".


What's up Hodge...
I like when the RIU big boys come out and show their BIG DAWGS..............Very nice Hodge! 
The BIG DAWG has come off the porch.....O'h CHIT!
72" x 72" x 20"= 448.83 gallons........BIG DAWGS!
One day maybe I can run with the BIG DAWGS!
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 8, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up Hodge...
> I like when the RIU big boys come out and show their BIG DAWGS..............Very nice Hodge!
> The BIG DAWG has come off the porch.....O'h CHIT!
> 72" x 72" x 20"= 448.83 gallons........BIG DAWGS!
> ...


Your already there Treeman, look what you do with organics.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm trying to catch up with you guys!!! Haha Its hard and im in JJ's shoes with 100 gallon smart pots and a few 30 gallons too! Lookin great!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

100gl just won't compete with those big boxes. I don't have room for bigger pots or bigger plants!

If you think Hodge's garden looks good in pictures, I've had the pleasure of seeing it at harvest, WOW! Words don't describe it! It's like pictures of the grand canyon compaired to standing their looking over the edge! 

I'm very fortnate to call Hodge a friend, a truly compassionate soul!

peace
doublejj


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 9, 2011)

doublejj said:


> 100gl just won't compete with those big boxes. I don't have room for bigger pots or bigger plants!
> 
> If you think Hodge's garden looks good in pictures, I've had the pleasure of seeing it at harvest, WOW! Words don't describe it! It's like pictures of the grand canyon compaired to standing their looking over the edge!
> 
> ...


Its only a matter of time[years.lol] before i start growing on this scale!
Both DoubleJJ and Hodge 
I can only imagine the colas!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 9, 2011)

ive been tryin to get on hodges level for the past couple years, i think i got about half the level loL! now i think i need to build bigger boxes!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm about to make you really jealous Medi530. My wife is the first to complete the basic 'Fogger Operator' course. It was a little tricky to get the hang off, but by the time she finished the greenhouse, she had it mastered! That fogger is awesome, seems to be easy to operate. Very efficent, get's everywhere. 

Our vaporizer for bugs, I love it!

Everyone should have one of these, and the Hudson fogger!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'm so proud to have my first graduate student. She can now work, un-supervised!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 9, 2011)

O i wish i wish i wish i had one for this season!!!  but the last thing i will be investing in is a trimming machine that is going to run me around $1100. but come next season for sure the fogger will be apart of the arsenal!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

The fogger operator converts into a trimmer!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'd miss her too much, or I loan her to you!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 9, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The fogger operator converts into a trimmer!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. I'd miss her too much, or I loan her to you!


Seriously thinking about getting one of those for the moths that are sure to come. What's the name of the shop that sells them? 
Thanks JJ for the kind words and yes I also consider you a friend. How often are you feeding?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

Good Nature Garden Supply on Folsom Blvd. 
Around 65th & Folsom. 916 454-9376

peace
doublejj
Edit: I was feeding twice a week, but I saw a couple of 'clawed' leaves, so I'm backing off


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2011)

looking great! Stoked for you, and proud of you  I will be watching


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks TLD, I hope things turn around for you

peace
doublejj


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2011)

they already have my friend... 

I'm sure things will keep going spectacular for you...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, it's been 2 weeks, so here's a quick walkthru of the greenhouse today. They are geting so big it's getting hard to walk around, & you can't really see the overall size of them. Things are doing really well, I may have to add more blocks.

peace
doublejj

[video=youtube;DODcFUQZZGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DODcFUQZZGc[/video]


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stunning! how do you like the coverage of the fogger??


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2011)

Better than expected. You need to borrow the money & get one of these!

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 9, 2011)

thats so funny because i was totally thinking about hittn up check into cash! LOL im harvesting my indoor this weekend, that will pay back the loan!


----------



## doowmd (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome update JJ. You'll have some sore hands come harvest! (wish I was gonna have that prob  lol)
Plants are beautiful Monsters, As always! +rep (if it'd let me again!!)


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking great Doublejj.


----------



## mofoo (Jul 10, 2011)

looking great as always,
i have a question for ya, im in a greenhouse and really need to lower temps, ac ? exhaust fan? both what do yourecommened?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

Either or both, it will become a bigger problem for you if you don't deal with it now.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## whatup619 (Jul 10, 2011)

Your an amazing grower. I am an indoor grower who has just started my first out door greenhouse my question is they have started 2 flower and I started them on the connisour from advanced nutrients 2 days later they started to turn light green just a little but my partner says we should b running veg nutrients till aug 15 am in san diego trying 2 do it right ur thoughts


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

You've got to keep them green well into flowering. I don't switch to bloom until a few weeks after they start to flower. 
I've never used AN, have you ever tried Maxsea?

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## whatup619 (Jul 10, 2011)

Never heard of maxsea I use pute blend pro liquid4 karma and great white mychorizie for veg an connosur big bud bud candy and I kill it everytime but iuse 50 to 6o plants indoors w 8000 watts but if I can do 9 to 12 out door and get more am selling all my shit!!! No more elec bills more room for the wife kids u know.


----------



## whatup619 (Jul 10, 2011)

Do u think 10w x 20 length w 45 plants in 15 gallon buckets my first time will kill it I really thank people like u for helping when I started no one would tell u shit. Do u think they have enough room 2 do there thing or should we take some out? Thanks man


----------



## whatup619 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry to ask so many questions I just dont want and cany afford to fuck up. What r u using to prevent cattapillers does everyone get them even in green houses


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

If your not worried about plant numbers, & your talking about starting now, this is what I'd do:

Get as many 25gl smart pots as you can fit inside & still get around. Probably 20-25. Get good clones. Put them in your best soil mix in the greenhouse & hang some shop lights over them. Keep them on 18/6 until they hit about 24"-36" & pull the lights out. You could get 6-10 lbs this season depending on strain. Next year start sooner outside.

peace
doublejj
Edit: Caterpillers were the original reason for my greenhouse. I don't have caterpillers now!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

whatup619 said:


> Your an amazing grower. I am an indoor grower who has just started my first out door greenhouse my question is they have started 2 flower and I started them on the connisour from advanced nutrients 2 days later they started to turn light green just a little but my partner says we should b running veg nutrients till aug 15 am in san diego trying 2 do it right ur thoughts


Look into fast flowering outdoor strains, "Time Warp" is the first thing that comes to mind, also a few Master Kush and Trainwreck varieties. You need something that is fast flowering and mold resistant. I was not to far from San Diego last night, and even with the defrosters on full blast, I couldn't keep my windshield from fogging up it was so humid down there. Not even rolling up all my windows could get it to stop, and by the time I got out of there I was just soaked. I believe most Skunk crosses are going to be mold resistant, and easy on beginners.

On that note, was how the humidity up there last night jj? Like I just said, it was fucking brutal down here.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

NorCal is drier than that. We have 28% humidity right now, 2:00pm!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive heard super low humidity can cause mold as well just curious if you can confirm doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

Bigapple, I don't see how it could.

peace
doublejj


----------



## phyzix (Jul 10, 2011)

Bigapple420 said:


> Ive heard super low humidity can cause mold as well just curious if you can confirm doublejj


That's false to my knowledge.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 10, 2011)

What Causes Mold to Grow
In order to begin growing mold requires three things: spores, moisture and an organic food source. All fungi produce spores in order to reproduce, and since fungi (molds, yeasts) have been around for millions of years, there are always mold spores floating around in the air &#8211; indoor and outdoor, regardless of efforts to be rid of them. Mold spores can never be eradicated in their entirety from any area, and since they're microscopic, they can travel anywhere with very little support from their environment. Like dust, mold spores are all around us. With this in mind, your best chance of prohibiting mold growth is through the control of moisture.
Where can mold grow?
Fungi can grow on anything that's living or was once living. When mold spores find a source of moisture they absorb as much of it as they can, swell to many times their original size, and begin to sprout root structures. Given enough moisture and time, mold can eat away at a house until it's no longer structurally sound. Mold can grow in nearly any environment. Some molds can withstand extreme heat and cold, and though most molds grow best in humid climate, some molds, known as dry rot, can grow well in low humidity. Mold 
can even grow inside human beings and animals.






Im not 100% sure and im not trying to argue ive just found a bunch of info through google. I originally read mold can grow in low humidity in "marijuana horticulture the indoor/outdoor bible" by jorge cervantes


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 10, 2011)

and no bs ive had powdery show up in my room before I had it super dialed in and the humidity was super low like 15% and sometimes it wouldnt even register on my thermometer b.c it was that low.



aside from that doublejj I posted a new vid in my thread and also had a ? posted about maxsea for ya


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> NorCal is drier than that. We have 28% humidity right now, 2:00pm!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


It's not fair! That's why I will never be able to grow giants like you guys without some crazy pruning and disease control. I don't know if it's even plausible where I live to attempt it. The largest plants i grew in San Diego were in 25 gal containers and only got about 3 or 4 ft tall above the soil line, I bushed them out and manicured the best I could to prevent mold, and got a healthy harvest. The area I am in now is even more unforgivable at 5800ft up! Good thing I am loaded up on the high quality genetics now


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

Wanted to be sure all the chores were done before she watches the Giants game. Busy, busy

Watering & taking a few cuttings off the Medi

You don't get a beautiful garden like this without lot's of hard work!

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Jul 10, 2011)

HE HE !! I love it!! way to train that girl!! Plants are phenominal bro!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

Pimp'n ain't easy!



peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 10, 2011)

Bet she had you in the kitchen making the snacks, lol Nice pics. Have you tried the medi yet, can't remember if I had any out when you came by?


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Pimp'n ain't easy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats right! Haha. When you had the lights on the plants early in the spring what time in the morning would they come turn off?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Wanted to be sure all the chores were done before she watches the Giants game. Busy, busy
> 
> Watering & taking a few cuttings off the Medi
> 
> ...


Your a mean dude jj-
Making her wear that HORRIBLE S.F. Giants hat while working in the garden, cruel, cruel man you are jj. If it's one of those throw away hats I understand.......LMAO

Can't tell I',m a Dodger fan?.....Ya Ya I know last place, can't get any worse,.......... O ya I forgot the owners......CRAP!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2011)

If I told you the truth, it would just blow it for you guy's, so I'll keep that to myself. Let's just say I serve a hell of a french-toast-in-bed!

Haven't tried any Medijuana yet Hodge, you up for some company? 

When I first put the plants out, the lights came on at 3:00am

Dodgers? = They don't need any comment from me right now, they are doing just fine on their own! Besides, I thought you lived above the Giants-Dodger line, at Fresno!

peace
doublejj
P.S. The truth is I was born & raised in LA in the 50's-60's when the Dodgers first moved to LA. I went to many many games out at Chavez Ravine. Summer was lay'n at the beach & Vin Scully on the radio. But I've lived in NorCal for over 30 years now & my wife grew up in SF!


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> NorCal is drier than that. We have 28% humidity right now, 2:00pm!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


The downfall of living by the beach. My humidity stays between 60-80% most of the time.

Beat LA!


----------



## pho20 (Jul 10, 2011)

another win for the giants


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> If I told you the truth, it would just blow it for you guy's, so I'll keep that to myself. Let's just say I serve a hell of a french-toast-in-bed!
> 
> Haven't tried any Medijuana yet Hodge, you up for some company?
> 
> ...


I grew up in Hacienda Heights, went to Los Altos High school, and played Little League 8-12 years old (Pony-Colt after that). Every year the Dodgers had a night dedicated to Little League organizations through out the southland....Little League night. We were very poor, so it was a great treat to attend a BIG LEAGUE GAME! Dad never took me....
That was in the Dodgers "hay day" so becoming a fan was a no brainer.
Truth is free agency ruined the game for the fans, and me. When I was a kid I could tell you every player on the Dodgers/Raiders roster. Now, I know just a handful of players, not like the old days. Showing my age now....lol.
Go Dodgers!
TMB-

Vin Scully...... I think he's dead, Disney just "automated" him. Can't imagine listening to a Dodger game without Vin!


----------



## BBYY (Jul 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Wanted to be sure all the chores were done before she watches the Giants game. Busy, busy
> 
> Watering & taking a few cuttings off the Medi
> 
> ...


 damn even putting the wifey to work! I underestimated you! on the side note, Plants are looking phenomenal! I like leaving for a week and coming back to see everyones journals. I need to do this more often.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks nasty as always man... good shit


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone I really enjoy sharing with you & reading your comments. I try to keep up with as many of your threads as I can. Thanks again for making this a two way street, as I have received tips & info that I have found very usefull.

Here's some shots of a couple of the girls, from today.

peace
doublejj
P.S. My wife says to tell you guy's, "Go Giants!" Had to open a nice bottle of California Pinot Noir after last nights Giants win.

Lavender:






Her sister OG Kush:


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 11, 2011)

damnnnnn bro nastys trunks on them ladies


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 11, 2011)

No kidding! That is a really impressive garden you have going. Sub'd for sure!


----------



## mattman (Jul 11, 2011)

I envy you doublejj, I would love to have this going on in my yard.... hopefully soon


----------



## doowmd (Jul 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> ".....50/50 mix of Ocean Forest & Happy Frog, but this year I will add some fresh organic compost & worm castings that are available locally. I'll posts some pictures & maybe a video of the dirt mixing, I'm gonna rent a cement mixer!
> 
> I've used Maxsea fertilizer for years, great stuff.
> 
> ...


DoubleJJ, you grow trees most can only dream of! 
And these results come from just the mix of Ocean Forest,Happy Frog,compost and worm castings? (Along w/ plenty of TLC/sun/and water of course) And the only other fert you use is the MaxSea? 
Anyway, I'm up and stoned and got to lookin' at those new pics u posted and thought to myself "damn, all he's using was a soil mix and the Maxsea?" So I went back to the 1st page and yadda yadda yadda = long post lol
But I'm most def. gonna get some maxsea fert for next year! Love the updates w/ pics of TREE TRUNKS!!!
*Doowmd*


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice bottle.lol
Grrrrrrreat plants!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeeze! thats a big stalk!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

Originally Posted by *doublejj*  
".....50/50 mix of Ocean Forest & Happy Frog, but this year I will add some fresh organic compost & worm castings that are available locally. I'll posts some pictures & maybe a video of the dirt mixing, I'm gonna rent a cement mixer!"

Yeah, I never did rent that cement mixer! LOL!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 12, 2011)

From the looks of your grow you did not need the mixer. Keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 12, 2011)

lookin good man ,love the fogger


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

I thank the lord, for blessing me with a green thumb!

peace
doublejj


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 12, 2011)

lookin great those 100 gal looks like there the way to go and have to say it love the green cart i have the same one


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, I wish I had room for 200gl!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bezy (Jul 12, 2011)

For any one trying to do something similar that didoes feel like sourcing shade cloth, greenhouse covering, etc... They sell a carport already converted into a greenhouse;
http://www.kotulas.com/deals/shelterlogic-growit-greenhouse-20ft.l-x-10ft.w-x-8ft.h
Im picking one up next week, thanks for the inspiration doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

Your welcome bro, that's why I post here!

Yeah, I've seen those. Farmtek even sells a 're-cover' kit like that, if you already have the frame.

You would have to run at least 2 fans in one of those or your gonna have humidity problems. When I built the first one of these it had plastic walls, = Bad! I couldn't wait to get the mesh on the next one!

So you might as well pick-up a sulfer burner & a couple of fans while your at it.

peace
doublejj
P.S. The mesh is $30 a roll at Home Depot!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmm mesh huh... yea that's the ticket...I'm gettin' ready to close mine in for the fall. I already have a small plastic GH that's a hot house for sure.
uuuum looks like you DID have a mixer HE HE !! BTW, I thank GOD for my green thumb too! HE gave it to me !! I just use it !!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

In my case the Lord gave it to her & I just use it! lol!

Like I said, I had plastic walls & tore them down. Mesh!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

The ones outside the carport were hitting the roof so we had to expand

Now it's about a foot shorter than the carport

peace
doublejj


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey JJ, how do you redirect the rain comin off the roof?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 12, 2011)

What a shitty problem to have!  

I don't have to worry about height...... yet..... LOL


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a couple carports that im going to use to cover mine up too.... just not sure if the 2 are going to do it... might need to have some extention pvc coming off the sides as well! i know i gotta start thinking about that now before the fall weather comes!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't had to deal with any rain yet. It will only be an issue during flowering. 
This should keep it too a minimum, & I'll prob use the leaf blower on any wet ones.

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 12, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up jj-
> I think your going to need more then 2 feet jj....
> Is that you in the background again?.....O'ya, your sh*t's to big and we can't see in there any more......LMAO
> Your neighborhood is going to stink to "High Hell" this fall. 25-30 lbs just feet away from the neighbors houses......you got some balls my friend!
> ...


I made that post on the 7th...... 5 days later, POP, roof goes up again! 
Like I said, Wish I had your problems sometimes.
TMB-


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 12, 2011)

TMB you and me both know his smells cause the little I have has started to smell on certain days wind and heat dependent. Just stay off the ladder call ABM for that he would love it. keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Raddical! Those are true monsters!


----------



## Bezy (Jul 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Your welcome bro, that's why I post here!
> 
> Yeah, I've seen those. Farmtek even sells a 're-cover' kit like that, if you already have the frame.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight, I figured it would, I was planning on modifying the sides and using shade cloth from farm tek, they say it also helps prevent smells from getting out, but we'll see. I just know how I am and buying something thats already put together ready to go is better for me then something I have to piece together =) 
I have a similar side yard to yours and I want to use the greenhouse for light dep and cover the rest and use it for the big gals.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

dirrtyd said:


> TMB you and me both know his smells cause the little I have has started to smell on certain days wind and heat dependent. Just stay off the ladder call ABM for that he would love it. keepem green dirrtyd


I would have no problem coming out and helping.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

angryblackman said:


> I would have no problem coming out and helping.


Now you tell me!

I took a tip from 'lthopkins' & put up some bamboo fencing today. 

The neighbor has been leaving his back yard light on at night, so I made a trip to Home Depot & picked up some bamboo fence, that should do it!

This was a pain in the ass for two of us to put up

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 13, 2011)

did u ask ur neighbor n explain to please turn the light off lol i mean your neighbors know whats in there rite lol and i love your grows there so in ur face im better than you i love them there some of my favorite ones to watch


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 13, 2011)

You're killin it doublejj. You're shit is turning out fantastic. Hopefully I'll plan ahead better next year and be able to keep up with you.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 13, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> You're killin it doublejj. You're shit is turning out fantastic. Hopefully I'll plan ahead better next year and be able to keep up with you.


 I feel like i gotta get ready now. Dan and double jj did you see the green house that guy posted before this one? Already made 20 feet long by ten weed wide. 8 feet high. Is yours bigger? What do you guys think about that one?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

hahaha That should stop light leak.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 13, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> I feel like i gotta get ready now. Dan and double jj did you see the green house that guy posted before this one? Already made 20 feet long by ten weed wide. 8 feet high. Is yours bigger? What do you guys think about that one?


Mine is bigger than that. I think I'm ~18x28'. 

As for who's going to end up with the most over all high quality buds, I think doublejj has everyone on this forum beat. And I don't think it'll be close.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I saw it, go back & read what I said!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

You can see the light in the picture. It's not really brite & it's pointed down.

The bamboo fence overlaps for about 8' in the center, right where the light is. Should block the majority of it.

I'll know tonight! I can always cover it with a layer of shade cloth

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 13, 2011)

oh lol. I see it now your saying it needs the mesh walls for the air and ventilation. I have a costco a town over from me i still need to pop in there look for the carport you have hope they have it. I saw the fence and dam the fence and the carport are getting so tall!!! Astonishing great work!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Mine is bigger than that. I think I'm ~18x28'.
> 
> As for who's going to end up with the most over all high quality buds, I think doublejj has everyone on this forum beat. And I don't think it'll be close.


Dan, I can assure you there are much bigger grows than mine on RIU, I'm a small fry!

There are several guy's posting pic's of gardens that are much larger

peace
doublejj


----------



## BBYY (Jul 13, 2011)

Obviously your neighbor must know what you have in your backyard, Does he do it on purpose(Leave the light on) and can you ask him to turn it off? 

They should be starting to flower next month right?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah but there's a live garden Gnome in your pics. LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

My Medijuana is starting to flower now,that's why I'm doing this now.

They had been leaving the light off, so I thought I was just gonna get lucky. But, a few times the last few weeks, it's been left on.

I look at it this way, if he does know, & is leaving the light on, I already have my answer. If he doesn't know, I'd just as soon keep it that way!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 13, 2011)

WEll DoubleJJ you are looking great for being in the neighborhood growing on the scale you do. Imagine if we had the land TMB, or VG had. Me myself I stink the neighborhood up with my grow so I know what you do. Keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 13, 2011)

That doesn't look up to code, lol at least your not on a ladder.
Few from today......


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

Oy if I had land... I'd be in trouble with the wife. Wait.. I already am! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Now you guy's know where I learned it!

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm happy with my one and two pounders. dirrtyd


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 13, 2011)

This is why I like Indica's, no ladder needed...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

My wife has talked me out of renting out this house & getting 40 acres again, for now! 

We did that once back in the 1970's.

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL I will help if it's local!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

ABM, you ever run a Hudson Fogger? lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

No Sir can't say that I have.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, you could just be a natural!

Many people are born with the gift...........

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 13, 2011)

ill find out if i got the gift, one day when i get the fogger lol! so far im bug free, but it will be so much easier if i dont have to pump anymore! lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

See there ABM, I know 2 places you could practice your 'gift'!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

LMAO! I am thinking that you guys are just leading me to manual labor! LOL


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/SR420.html 
I saw one of these brand new at a yard sale last year for $250. It has an adjustable spray nozzle with 6 different settings including a fogger setting for optimal coverage. and its the model 420. looked and sounded pretty sick and it coverts into a blower for an easy harvest cleanup.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

What?!?..............ABM, No brother you may have a gift! You need to share it with the rest of us. It just ain't right to keep it to yourself.

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Jul 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> My wife has talked me out of renting out this house & getting 40 acres again, for now!
> 
> We did that once back in the 1970's.
> 
> ...


You change your mind, give me first shot at it!!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 13, 2011)

Those foggers look like THE SHIT!! I've benn thinking about getting one, I already have the blower.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd say we all chip in & get one for ABM!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for changing the subject but wife is so proud of her melons, she insisted I post them...lol


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 13, 2011)

nice melons hodge lol, what kinds of dogs are those back there?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, those look great Hodge, I'll bet they taste good too!

Looks like you have a lot of them!

I'd drive for miles for a fresh melon like that!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'd say we all chip in & get one for ABM!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


LMAO! and Angryblackfogger is born! LOL


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 13, 2011)

Dogs are Queensland Heelers plus I have a Pomeranian. JJ, will try to get down to my storage this Friday and pick up some Medijuana. Have plenty of blackberries ready if your willing to pick them? Plums are ready and there is lots of squash....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you still want a fogger? How about I pick one up for you? It was a little over $200, I'll take it in trade?!?

And I can pick a few berries & maybe a squash.

Thanks bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 13, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Sorry for changing the subject but wife is so proud of her melons, she insisted I post them...lol


I always enjoy looking at nice firm melons. Especially when the wife demands the husband to post her melons on line......Nice melons your wife has there Hodge.....LMAO.

Side note: I have 2 Watermelons that are the size of a football, and 5-6 cantaloupes that are bigger then a softball, but not quite there yet.
TMB-


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick question JJ. Take a look at this pic. A few of my plants are doing this. Since I'm new to the outdoor world I thought I'd ask you if you had any idea. Thanks buddy.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know bro, that looks pretty bad. How are the roots? The last time I had a plant do that, it had root rot.

What's your soil? How often do you water?

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 13, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Quick question JJ. Take a look at this pic. A few of my plants are doing this. Since I'm new to the outdoor world I thought I'd ask you if you had any idea. Thanks buddy.


Hey Big-
They look a little heat stressed to me. They look to be in pots, are they black or white pots, I see both? Black pots will heat up and cook your roots, check that. Maybe root bound too, how big are those pots they're in? How often u watering them, and how much?
Answer these questions, that will sure help.
TMB-


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 13, 2011)

100 gallon smart pots and a few in 30 gallon smart pots. 
5 gallons of ro water a day. Its strain dependent though. Only one strain. ( boysenberry )


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had a few strains that just didn't like my grow environment for some reason. All others did well.

If it's just that strain, maybe it's just not gonna grow for you. It really don't like something! I wish I had more for you.

Sometimes you've just got to pull them out & try a different strain.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 14, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> 100 gallon smart pots and a few in 30 gallon smart pots.
> 5 gallons of ro water a day. Its strain dependent though. Only one strain. ( boysenberry )


What's ro water? I agree with treeman that it looks like lack of water, what's the day temp and do you water only in the a.m.? Does the plant perk up after watering? Try increasing water ratio up to 10 gallons if it's in a 100 gallon pot and only water in the a.m. if at all possible. Luck to you.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 14, 2011)

I have some of the same thing going on with some of my plants, that I know is partly over fertilized and heat stres at the same time. I had some horse manure(bad idea) and started it, but I have some plants that did it at the same time but not as bad when we had that heaty wave. Some have recovered, some havn't. I've got some that the roots are into the ground where some of that horse shit was, and I added more dirt to it and everything, and some of them are just now starting to do that, cause their feet got into that horse shit (I'm assuming).Here's a picture of one one of mine.


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks everyone I really enjoy sharing with you & reading your comments. I try to keep up with as many of your threads as I can. Thanks again for making this a two way street, as I have received tips & info that I have found very usefull.
> 
> Here's some shots of a couple of the girls, from today.
> 
> ...


GO GIANTSSSS!!!!!

Your plants are looking absolutely woderful man.

The stalks and root ball are so massive i love it.

Do you ever have problems with spider mites, or powerdery mildew???


----------



## josh b (Jul 14, 2011)

Youre trees have roots bigger than any ive ever seen mate, the yeild is gonna be a biggen


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ro water is reverse osmosis. The water in the bay area is full of chloramine. Temps sow here in san jose have been in the 70's lately and low 80's. I checked the roots and they are white where I can see them. Im thinkin maybe over fertilized now. I feed just once a week with maxsea 5 gallons with 5 tablespoons.

Soil im using is mushroom compost and screened topsoil with perlite. The plants have done great until recently.

Thanks guys for your help.

Much Respect!

Bigwood


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> ABM, you ever run a Hudson Fogger? lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Just got an atomizer. winning


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 14, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> 100 gallon smart pots and a few in 30 gallon smart pots.
> 5 gallons of ro water a day. Its strain dependent though. Only one strain. ( boysenberry )


Maybe let your roots dry out for a few days then start feeding every other day? Just a thought...

More water, but less often is what I'd do.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what root rot does, it destroies the roots & they die from thurst

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> That's what root rot does, it destroies the roots & they die from thurst
> 
> peace
> doublejj


yep. That's why I'd dry em out (try to stop the rot), then water more, but less often (so they don't stay soaked all the time, leaving them more susceptible to rot). Then maybe even feed them something like rhizotonic or Prozyme to try to start some new growth, repair the damage.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never had one recover. They always die a slow lingering death!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Sorry for changing the subject but wife is so proud of her melons, she insisted I post them...lol


hehehe...pretty proud of my melons too!


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy shit doublejj! The girls are looking amazing! I have never seen a stalk that big before. Keep up with the pictures. I really need a camera so I can post my pics.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

Of your melons I hope!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2011)

lol...honeydews...got lot's of flowers but no fruit yet. Still cracking up here...


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 14, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Maybe let your roots dry out for a few days then start feeding every other day? Just a thought...
> 
> More water, but less often is what I'd do.


Water may be running off instead of being absorbed? I've seen people say they are using about 5 gallons when in fact it was more like 2. 5 tsp's per feeding is way too much, cut it back to 1 or 2 max, flush them for the next couple of days


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

I told my wife that everyone else's wife's were posting pictures of their melons! But, she ain't going for it!

So, it up to you!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. In new new those plants that were looking bad look alot better now and just started flowering.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

I just ordered a 300' roll of 'Hortonova' trellis, like this. 

The plants have grown thru the first stage, remesh cages. They are gonna need more support for flowering.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Just got an atomizer. winning


Will it spray "Tigers Blood"?

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 14, 2011)

im happy just knowing one day not now not next year or the next but one day im going to grow 5+ pound plant out of like a 200 gallon geo pot maybe even go for a 10 pounder one day i cant wait lol im just hanging out with my single 65 gal geo

and people like you are what make me want to grow a giant plant you make it loose so easy haha


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think I have show you guy's my "plan B", for when I just can't stand trimming anymore!

My Costco sized hash makeing set-up.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Did I mention that I love hash?

Use 80#-100# ice each load. Bubble bags inside the 5gl bucket in the top of ACE:







Kinda look's like a Frappaccino coming out of the washing machine:







Nickle hash pucks, look close, you can see Jefferson's Montecello:


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 14, 2011)

your a fucking boss!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2011)

Livin a Boss Life!

peace
doublejj

[video=youtube;ED50dzS886Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED50dzS886Q[/video]


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I don't think I have show you guy's my "plan B", for when I just can't stand trimming anymore!
> 
> My Costco sized hash makeing set-up.
> 
> ...


There you go man! Now you are talking! My first attempt at making hash ended up with a lot of water all over the place and a tiny nug that kicked my ass, rested and then kicked my ass again. I wasn't working with enough trim so my yield was small. Not something that I would do again though.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love hash too! 
Ill gladly try some space pucks.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn Double J, YOU THE MAN!


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Right there with ya...ill take a good batch of bubble over just about anything out there


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I don't think I have show you guy's my "plan B", for when I just can't stand trimming anymore!
> 
> My Costco sized hash makeing set-up.
> 
> ...


Ya know, for as much surfin' on this stuff as I do I occasionally make the mistake of thinkin' I've seen everything..... Then you click
on J.J.'s grow and he FUCKIN' BLOW"S YOUR MIND!!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

Like Snoop Dee Oh doublegg, says:

 "I'm just an author, spreading game to my partners"

peace
Dee Oh doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 15, 2011)

Slowly but surly we will get there one day!! I am going to try to some cash together to get the costco port and bigger smart pots. But the dang shipping is expensive ordering from there site. At my local hydro store i can get ten bags of soil for 12 backs each. Is that a good deal?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

I made a bunch of nickle hash pucks just for fun & to give as x-mas presents.
doublejj 'stocking stuffers' lol!

Made a hash press out of a roll of nickles & some plumbing pipe & a vise.

That's not a bad price for soil, I pay $10 a bag but I buy a truck load

peace
doublejj
P.S. I told you I would try to keep it entertaining!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2011)

Christmas in July?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

No that was last fall, after harvest. Just before x-mas

peace
doublejj
P.S. By the looks of things out in the greenhouse, I'm thinkin it could be a Happy Holiday season this year too!


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2011)

No shit! Your garden is eden man!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

My neighbor must have gotten the message, he's light has been out the last 2 nights!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

Just so you don't think I'm front'n:


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2011)

Tupac's white cousin! LOL *by marriage of course* LMAO!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

The Medijuana is starting to bloom

Early flowers

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2011)

FLOWERS!!!! I love this time of year. You can almost see the growth day by day.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

A few of the oldest/biggest leaves are turning yellow, natural for this time of year.
I snapped this pic of an old OG Kush leaf.

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay.. Feeling inadequate.....

LMAO!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Just so you don't think I'm front'n:


Yep, def ghetto...LOL


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pic! haha. So when the leaves turn yellow does it mean they are sending the nutrients and their energy towards the buds? I think i remember hearing when they but all the nutrients from the water leaves go to to the buds thats why they change colors.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 15, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Nice pic! haha. So when the leaves turn yellow does it mean they are sending the nutrients and their energy towards the buds? I think i remember hearing when they but all the nutrients from the water leaves go to to the buds thats why they change colors.


Yep, the plant uses the nutrients stored in the leaves, then the leaves yellow and die. When pulling leaves remember to pull the stem off also, can decay and cause mold if left on plant..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Hodge, did you ever pick-up any Medi?

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2011)

Very pretty flowers and I do believe that is the biggest fan leaf I've ever seen!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey Hodge, did you ever pick-up any Medi?
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Left a message for you earlier, answer is yes. Probabley watching the game, huh?
Can you see the frosting on the pic of medi I posted? Stuff is like out of bounds.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes! Frosty as hell! I'm so excited mine is starting to flower.

Sorry I didn't get your message until late. I'll call you tomorrow. Thanks bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey doublejj. I just read through the big budworm thread and seen you had a few posts in there. I assume with your greenhouse, the worms don't exist but I'm just directly right outdoors. I haven't seen any moths yet but apparently they are out at night. What did you do to deal with them? I was thinking of draping mosquito nets directly on the plants at night. Any idea how this will go or will I maybe not even have to deal with them? I'm in Stockton.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2011)

The original reason for the carport greenhouse was for moths. You will have to deal with them somehow. Mosquito nets should work.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 16, 2011)

check out floating row covers i guess you loose about 15% of the sun but if it helps with the moths worms it might be a decent option.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful hospitality Hodge. I had a great visit today. 
Your whole garden is looking beautiful, lush & hearty. It's awesome to see the same strains being grown in different gardens at the same time. You have some real beasts going this year. What a privilege.

That Medi is some potent sh*t!

I can't wait until mine has matured.

Thanks again for the veggies, were having some for dinner

As for your wifes melons; as juicy & well shaped as they look now, I would have to agree with her, & they could use a little more size! A few more weeks should do wonders.

peace
doublejj
P.S. It was nice to hear how you & the coyotes have worked out a peaceful co-existence, bravo!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for the wonderful hospitality Hodge. I had a great visit today.
> Your whole garden is looking beautiful, lush & hearty. It's awesome to see the same strains being grown in different gardens at the same time. You have some real beasts going this year. What a privilege.
> 
> That Medi is some potent sh*t!
> ...


Thanks JJ, glad you enjoy the Medi and it's nice seeing you. Wait till you try the OG, stuff is dangerous...lol Wife just has to show off those melons, she's proud as hell with those things.. Did you try the Hijack yet?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2011)

As she should be!

Instigator! No, haven't tried the Hijack yet, I'm stuck on the Medi.

I'll let you know what I think of it later!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Thanks for the hash!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2011)

I honestly have to say that I really like the Hijack, that sh*t's got a kick!

I really like the taste ++
Got any seeds?

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 16, 2011)

thought id let you know you inspired me to go with maxsea fertilizer this year DoubleJJ
just picked it up today do you add anything with it ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2011)

I add 1 tsp of Epsom Salts per gallon for the mag.

Good luck, Maxsea is great stuff, I think you'll love it

peace
doublejj


----------



## pho20 (Jul 17, 2011)

im finally sub'd lol


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I honestly have to say that I really like the Hijack, that sh*t's got a kick!
> 
> I really like the taste ++
> Got any seeds?
> ...


No my male was killed by a mistake so I had to either cross it with another strain or let it go to memory, maybe if your nice you can get some from FDD, he's the breeder of the strain? I just asked for some pollen and got no response but maybe he'll like you? Luck with your quest....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm gonna let that soak awhile, maybe FDD will take the bait! 

Hijack sure would look good growing out in my carport next year!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Doublejj...you were talking about the Medijuana. Will that shit knock my ass out? That is what I need. Serious sleep issues here. I think I need to grow that one next year.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, the Medi would be very good for sleep. It's got a real anchor to it! Give it a try

Hijack might be better though!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 17, 2011)

Your like my evil twin...lol


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks man! maybe I will try both. At the same time. Maybe then I will get some sleep. hehehe


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> thanks man! maybe I will try both. At the same time. Maybe then I will get some sleep. hehehe


Hey Fumble, the medijuana is primarily for pain manangment but should help with your sleep problem. Have you tried eating marijuana? I find that I sleep better when eating a couple cookies before bed (like a baby) hope this info helps?


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2011)

The Medijuana would be great for me then, because there is not a day that goes by where I am not in pain. My daughter's bf just gave me a bunch of edibles so I am going to try one (or 2 hehe) tonight. I am the kind of person who needs waaay more shit than others. I was once given more than twice the amount of versed and phentenol and it still didn't come close to knocking me out!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> The Medijuana would be great for me then, because there is not a day that goes by where I am not in pain. My daughter's bf just gave me a bunch of edibles so I am going to try one (or 2 hehe) tonight. I am the kind of person who needs waaay more shit than others. I was once given more than twice the amount of versed and phentenol and it still didn't come close to knocking me out!


I have help for you https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html Those are the single best canna recipes I have ever sampled. I ate a Canna Bomb and fell asleep in 30 minutes, not to mention it was freaking delicious. These recipes are FAST ACTING and I have had relief in as little as 15-20 minutes with the Canna Caps. We vend these at the dispensary I work at and people always come back thanking us, and tell us how it effected them like no edibles have before. 
BadKittySmiles also has a more extensive thread on grasscity, and a few other forums, but I think all her recipes hit grasscity first.

Seriously bro, I urge you to give one of these recipes a shot. You'll swear by them forever. BadKittySmiles deserves a fucking award. These recipes are narcotic.


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Jozikins. I am going to have to check them out. My daughter's bf has this stuff called "russian concussion" that she says they split and it knocks their ass into the next day! He works at a dispensary and says I should start making edibles to donate.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> As for your wifes melons; as juicy & well shaped as they look now, I would have to agree with her, & they could use a little more size!


Wow, JJ. I go on vacation and the whole forum goes to hell.....

Hope all is well.

Hops


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> Thanks Jozikins. I am going to have to check them out. My daughter's bf has this stuff called "russian concussion" that she says they split and it knocks their ass into the next day! He works at a dispensary and says I should start making edibles to donate.


 No problem. Those recipes will definitely sell, we can't keep them on our shelves. People don't even touch the stuff that doesn't say "BadKat" on it anymore.


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2011)

Double JJ check this out. This kid is stoked! I think he pulls the whole shot too! Check out the size of the gate!


[video=youtube;sWNtzCAbsVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWNtzCAbsVY&feature=related[/video]




Anybody see Chad Reed scrub some dirt this weekend ? scary! He leads Villapoto by 7 . Common kid # 2 !


[video=youtube;ILWo18Yf2g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWo18Yf2g0[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2011)

COOL & HOLY SHIT!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 19, 2011)

When you water your smart pots good does water come from the bottom? With mine water comes at the bottom.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, I think so.

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never seen any water come out of my smart pots but heh!!!

Thanks for all the inspiration DoubleJJ!!! You're the man. Keep rockin on those beasts!


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 19, 2011)

We want more pics! haha


----------



## BBYY (Jul 19, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> We want more pics! haha


 agreed! im going to your journal next, you should post some too!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a couple of shots of the Medi flowers. I hope you can see just how much resin is already forming on the leaves. This seams like a lot & early.

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the Medi flowers. I hope you can see just how much resin is already forming on the leaves. This seams like a lot & early.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Looks like it will be good for some bubble hash . Looking nice dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

The PPPCP is showing the signs of early flowering! She'll be the next one!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks dirty, yeah should be great hash fixin's!

I extended the fence a little farther, just to be sure.

The carport is at 11ft. The bigger ones are about 10ft tall & 10ft wide. You can't walk thru anymore. I have to work my way in from different angles from the outside to get to some of the plants.

peace
doublejj













Here's what it looks like from ground level:


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful my friend! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL You have to get a miners helmet with a headlight in there to find your way out of the jungle!


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Im jealous!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey jj-
Thanks for stopping by, the boys did great in Vegas!

No Tattoo's, I checked after your post...lol

Your girls are out of control, WTG.
Seeing the Medijuana in full flower, and how beautiful she is, I'm feeling a bit foolish not getting those clones from you this spring, next time.

Keep up the good work...
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the Medi flowers. I hope you can see just how much resin is already forming on the leaves. This seams like a lot & early.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


You havn't seen anything yet, those medi's will get so frosted that they'll glow in the dark. Crooked prairie crosses will finish up mid to late Sept, Looking gooooooooood!


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The PPPCP is showing the signs of early flowering! She'll be the next one!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


omfg. Mine are all doing this now! I MUST BE DOING IT RIGHT  !!

Awesome trees doublejj man.


----------



## fumble (Jul 19, 2011)

It's...just...so...effing...beautiful!


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh wait I have a question  I love posting them in your thread because it gets 80 gazzilion views. This time is actually about this picture I quoted and I seen you post in someone elses flowering thread... You said start the bloom nutes now that you seen the white hairs... This is where you personally do a 50/50 mix of veg/bloom nutes right? Then after a few weeks, switch to just bloom? Thanks doublejj. Can't be happier with your grow I bet.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Im jealous!!!


Hey bigwood, any chance you could change that to "I'm inspired"?!!!

That's what my intentions are. I'd be happier if I inspired you.

Don't be jealous bro, you guy's can do this too.

Anyway, thank you!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, these plants will get 50/50 nutes for 2-3 weeks. Then bloom & molasses

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 19, 2011)

That would be a much better choice of words doublejj. You my friend have INSPIRED me and im sure a lot of other people as well.

Thankyou Sir


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yes, these plants will get 50/50 nutes for 2-3 weeks. Then bloom & molasses
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Hey JJ, I would just go straight bloom with molasses on the medi, last year i messesed her up trying to veg her when she started to flower.. My 2 cents..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2011)

peace
doublejj
Edit: Thanks Hodge, I haven't given any yet, I'll go straight bloom & molasses!


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 19, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Hey JJ, I would just go straight bloom with molasses on the medi, last year i messesed her up trying to veg her when she started to flower.. My 2 cents..


So strain dependent? How did you mess up out of curiosity? Didn't yield what you expected or did it die a horrible over veg nute death?


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the Medi flowers. I hope you can see just how much resin is already forming on the leaves. This seams like a lot & early.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Is that Medi outside under normal light sched?? Good lord. I have a few that are showing but nothing like that. I would like a cut/seed of that if anyone has it to share or trade.....

Hops


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like that medijuana is a keeper for the outdoor garden, oh man, what I wouldn't do for a cut of that!

Thank god things are finally starting to flower in there, any more veg time and the plants are going to burst your greenhouse wide open.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks dirty, yeah should be great hash fixin's!
> 
> I extended the fence a little farther, just to be sure.
> 
> ...


 Holy shit Batman ! Nice !


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> So strain dependent? How did you mess up out of curiosity? Didn't yield what you expected or did it die a horrible over veg nute death?


She's an early strain and I tried to veg her longer by hitting her with nitrogen and the buds were fluffy not as dense as I would have liked. even though she was one of my smallest plants, she yielded 3 1/4 lbs...


----------



## Budsmoker187 (Jul 20, 2011)

is there a reason why your plants are flowering right now? maybe nor cal is different then cen cali but seems like nor cal plants bud earlier then what I am experiencing. Mine dont flower until mid aug.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2011)

Each year is a little different. And each strain is different. 

Most of the plants I have aren't flowering yet, only 2.

I have never grown the 2 strains starting to flower. Hodge says the Medi is an early bloomer. I guess the PPPCP is too.

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey JJ what do you think of these clamp deals? they are used to clamp on shade cloth or plastic in our case! you think this could be a good way to go?

http://www.groworganic.com/rowcover-clamps-1-1-4.html


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2011)

Those might work good, but the carport frame is much bigger than pcv. It's like 2".

peace
doublejj


----------



## phyzix (Jul 20, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> hey JJ what do you think of these clamp deals? they are used to clamp on shade cloth or plastic in our case! you think this could be a good way to go?
> 
> http://www.groworganic.com/rowcover-clamps-1-1-4.html
> View attachment 1699013
> View attachment 1699022


I think the sunlight would break down those in a couple years. Might be worth it to go for something more expensive for the longevity. I could be completely wrong though 



> Many polymers used in consumer products are degraded by UV light, and need addition of UV absorbers to inhibit attack, especially if the products are exposed to sunlight. The problem appears as discoloration or fading, cracking, and, sometimes, total product disintegration if cracking has proceeded sufficiently. The rate of attack increases with exposure time and sunlight intensity.
> It is known as UV degradation, and is one form of polymer degradation. Sensitive polymers include thermoplastics, such as polypropylene, polyethylene, and poly(methyl methacrylate) as well as speciality fibers like aramids. UV absorption leads to chain degradation and loss of strength at sensitive points in the chain structure.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraviolet


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2011)

I almost forgot a 60 day review. 

peace
doublejj


Carport planted on 5/17:







2 months in a carport 7/19:


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 20, 2011)

The growth is unbelievable!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

doublejj thats awsome!!! the gf is a judge judy addict n the other day she was doing a case where someone was growing mmj n she didnt believe the plainteff that said they grew 3 feet in 2 months. we both laughed n said we should refer her to your journal lmao. its clearly your calling brother. great gardening skills. peace


----------



## NorcalAbdiver (Jul 20, 2011)

Man your grows are fantastic. I think I'm doing pretty good for a first time and look to yours as something to shot for as i get more experience. Were you a supervisor in your career? In alot of your photos your sitting and others are working lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you.

Supervision? Yes, spent 25 years as the Superintendent of a metal products factory. My strength has always been 'supervision'!

I got paid to watch 150 men toil on heavy machinery. Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long.

I am retired now, but it stays with you!

peace
doublej


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Supervision? Yes, spent 25 years as the Superintendent of a metal products factory. My strength has always been 'supervision'!
> 
> ...


OOOHHH so thats where all the work comes from  my room mate was a metal worker..... he was a smelter for one of the major metal workers in the area.... every once in a while he likes to get int the mix and throw a shovel, and hes 67.......

keep up the seriously good work man. im thinking of carporting it whenever i get the chance, the outcome is SOOO much better than guerilla.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 20, 2011)

JJ... How much molasses are you using for feeding your flowering plants?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2011)

1tbl per gallon 1's a week.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2011)

NorcalAbdiver said:


> Man your grows are fantastic. I think I'm doing pretty good for a first time and look to yours as something to shot for as i get more experience. Were you a supervisor in your career? In alot of your photos your sitting and others are working lol.


Anybody can have a big beautiful garden thru dedication & hard work, sweat & toil. But, where's the sport in that? 

Let's see you do it without doing any!!!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a really good idea what and how I'm going to do everything next year but I bet anything if you wrote up a step by step guide on how to grow the Doublejj way, people would eat it up. Yes, there are several guides everywhere man but seriously, I think it goes without saying you know wtf you're doing. A step by step for the different cycles, a complete what to buy list and your exact schedule and methods. I know there are tons of variables but there is a set plan to follow. This is my first time ever growing ANYTHING and I started super late from 4" clones outdoors and I've got 6 foot trees now. I understand you want to say "it's not hard, just go do it" but I bet people would love to follow exactly in your footsteps.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I have a really good idea what and how I'm going to do everything next year but I bet anything if you wrote up a step by step guide on how to grow the Doublejj way, people would eat it up. Yes, there are several guides everywhere man but seriously, I think it goes without saying you know wtf you're doing. A step by step for the different cycles, a complete what to buy list and your exact schedule and methods. I know there are tons of variables but there is a set plan to follow. This is my first time ever growing ANYTHING and I started super late from 4" clones outdoors and I've got 6 foot trees now. I understand you want to say "it's not hard, just go do it" but I bet people would love to follow exactly in your footsteps.


I think this thread is a step by step guide to growing "jj" style! 
I know I poached more then one idea from jj's threads. (looking at netting now....lol....this guy costs me hundreds of dollars every year) All here for the taking.
TMB-


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 21, 2011)

lol I never thought of it that way


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 21, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> I think this thread is a step by step guide to growing "jj" style!
> I know I poached more then one idea from jj's threads. (looking at netting now....lol....this guy costs me hundreds of dollars every year) All here for the taking.
> TMB-


i know i have learned a few things..... one, get patients who dont mind physical labor to work for weed 

im thinking i will just get an old carport frame from one of the old timers around where i live (its like a hillbilly town, everyone has a tonne of shit they dont need...) and seom vapor barrier for houce construction and frame the whole thing is as a giant 12x26 carport Greenhouse.... should only cost me like $500 to make the upgrade.

the things you dont think of until others have shown you the way.... thats the main reason im so thankful for this site, lots of people who are willing to share


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2011)

I was not born knowing how to grow Ganja, you know. Most of my methods were learned from other growers, here & other places, over the years.

I don't claim to know everything, I only know what has worked for me. 

I can tell you that there are years of trial & error, & much first hand experience, in what you see in the pictures. But I've killed & mutilated my share of plants, I assure you.

I hope you guy's can learn something from my success's & my failures.

This is my way of paying it back. Pass on the knowledge.

I get as excited as you. I wish we were all on a webcam, so I could see your actual reactions to the pic's & video's! Because the few people who have seen the garden in person, the look on their face was priceless!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 21, 2011)

nobody ever says anything about the reed wall ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2011)

No, not yet

peace
doublejj
P.S. Starting to really smell out there!


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have learned tremendously and continue to do so everyday. I appreciate all the hardwork my friend. I am also looking forward to the day when my harvest is done and hopefully you can show me some hash making tricks.

Much Respect

BIGWOOD


----------



## Moteasah (Jul 22, 2011)

Honestly I'm interested in jj's curing method. That's one thing I don't want to have to go through on this first ever grow of mine. If I get to that stage and that's what I screw up, I won't ever grow again.


----------



## BBYY (Jul 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I was not born knowing how to grow Ganja, you know. Most of my methods were learned from other growers, here & other places, over the years.
> 
> I don't claim to know everything, I only know what has worked for me.
> 
> ...


I wish I could see first hand. I dont think the pictures really do them monsters justice.

I too, have to admit, taken some advice and techniques from you too. A great person to have on this forum with us Djj. Take care!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree, the pic's really don't do it.

When I first built the greenhouse, it was just a big empty open space
Now, it's chocked full of large vibrant living plants. Inside you feel their electricity.
Those big green leaves are thick to the touch.
The pungent smell of fresh marijuana flowers has overtaken the greenhouse.
You can't sense these things from a picture.

I wish I could teleport you here for a visit. 
So each of you could spend a fun filled day, working in the garden.

peace
doublejj
P.S. It was something I learned from my father-in-law. "If your gonna come visit my daughter, bring your gloves, there's plenty of work to do around here!" LOL!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Jul 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I agree, the pic's really don't do it.
> 
> When I first built the greenhouse, it was just a big empty open space
> Now, it's chocked full of large vibrant living plants. Inside you feel their electricity.
> ...


 as i read this i almost thought i was reading a story or poem! it was so descriptive i could imagine standing in your greenhouse!


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 22, 2011)

What a feeling that would be!! I cant wait to get norcal tuesday! I hope the weather is going to be perfect. Gonna be doing some wine tasting up around jackson see how the girls are doin up there! Check on dad hope all is well up there! Such a happy nice place till you look at the freeways! lol. Gona be a stony winter for all of us!! I am lit! hahaha


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 22, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> as i read this i almost thought i was reading a story or poem! it was so descriptive i could imagine standing in your greenhouse!


 No joke, I could seriously feel myself in the garden as I read it. I read it a few times actually and thought about the warm and fuzzy feeling of being in the living greenhouse and then the alien feeling of re-entering the empty greenhouse after harvest. 
This finger hash is fucking good!


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I agree, the pic's really don't do it.
> 
> When I first built the greenhouse, it was just a big empty open space
> Now, it's chocked full of large vibrant living plants. Inside you feel their electricity.
> ...


I soooooo wouldn't mind spending a day (or more) working in your garden. Effing Eden man! I tip my pipe to you.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry folks, they wouldn't let me include a picture in my private message to a bro, so here it is. One of my favorite things, fresh smoked wild salmon!

I just took this picture as I opened my smoker. There's 2 whole salmon in there. One of these is for a friend.

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2011)

I LOVE smoked salmon!


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 22, 2011)

i love smoking salmon.... not just eating it, but the whole process.... i love the smell of the brine, and the smell of a freshly opened smoker.... all the thick brine and oil dripping from the fish, its almost as if you can taste the smell its so strong...

i do have a very bad memory of smoked fish as well, DONT go over board with it..... over a 3 day period i ate 15~ LBS of home smoked lake trout..... BAD idea. there was so much fish oil it made me super sick for 2 days.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2011)

He get's it!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2011)

Smoking salmon is only second to catching them!

I love taking boats out of Sausalito or Berkeley. The view of the city is awesome from the bay & you get to go under the Golden Gate. Twice if your lucky!lol!
This is the "New Rayanne"

peace
doublejj
P.S. Best salmon trip I ever took was several years ago during 'Fleet Week' in SF. Fished for salmon all day & back inside the bay to anchor off Alcatraz for the afternoon Blue Angels show! Unbelievable!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 22, 2011)

that is one hell of a catch very nice


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey jj-
Them some beautiful fish you have there. 
I have a few fish stories, but one of the better ones was over 25 years ago. Me and my younger brother (he was 14 at the time) took a charter out of San Pedro to Catalina for a day of fishing. The Sea Bass/Calico Bass bite was on, everybody was catching fish accept my brother.....all day long....nothing. I had my limit, was catching fish for his bag, then I hooked into a MONSTER sea bass, 3 times bigger then any other fish on the boat, almost a freak fish it was so big. That was the jackpot fish for sure. 
Now it's getting late in the day, just about everybody has their limits, but still no fish for my brother....nothing all day. Captain says "about 15-20 minutes until we head in"....I'm thinking damn, my poor little brother hasn't caught shit! Even the women and little kids are catching fish. About that time I look over at my brother and I see he's getting a bite. Tap....tap...jerk....he sets the hook, and the damn fish almost pulls him overboard. I grabbed him and his pole is pointing straight down to the water, he starts yelling TAKE IT TAKE IT! I tell him HELL NO, I got you, reel that bitch up! So he starts reeling the fish up, pole pointing straight down the whole time. Cranking it up slowly, but surely, but the line is running under the boat. By this time a crowd has gathered because we all knew it was a big fish, but couldn't see crap because the line was running under the boat. After which seemed a hour (5-7 minutes) the fish finally showed it's self. All at once everybody yelled GAFF! 
This little prick caught a 28lb Halibut, took my jackpot money, $96, and all the bragging rights, won our personal bet we had between us.......damn him! Here I was feeling bad for him, and the prick goes and steals all the thunder and money in one swoop! Brothers.

I got a few more, but that's one that came to mind. 
Throw one on the grill for me!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2011)

The last 2 jackpots I have won, I caught the 2nd biggest fish. The guy with the biggest didn't ainty-up! I had the 2nd biggest fish & the money!LOL! That was fun!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2011)

Niiiice catch DJJ! I hate to say it but I am not a fish person. Way bad experience as a child. I wish I liked it though, because I would love to cook it. Your smoked salmon looks yummy - you know, if I were a fish person.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The last 2 jackpots I have won, I caught the 2nd biggest fish. The guy with the biggest didn't ainty-up! I had the 2nd biggest fish & the money!LOL! That was fun!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 Okay jj, now your rubbing salt in that wound.....LOL
TMB-


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 22, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Okay jj, now your rubbing salt in that wound.....LOL
> TMB-


huge plants.. huge fish.. lol doublejj im so getting you this t-shirt i saw in SF the other day it read "GO BIG OR GO HOME"
i feel like your pics would be even more epic if you had that shirt on in them lol ..Just smoked some blueberry headband sorry if im rambling


----------



## bonghittersanber (Jul 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I almost forgot a 60 day review.
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> ...


holly hell man. how do you grow them that fucking big? that is amazing in 2 months? goped and i are going to copy your method hopefully and grow some decent smoke. damn!!!!


----------



## BBYY (Jul 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I agree, the pic's really don't do it.
> 
> When I first built the greenhouse, it was just a big empty open space
> Now, it's chocked full of large vibrant living plants. Inside you feel their electricity.
> ...


just make sure to teleport when you need help testing lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a question for your JJ: Does that English Ivy cause any problems for you? Bugs don't seem to much care for it, but powdery mildew eats it up. I've peeled back at least half a ton of English Ivy from my house and yard because of the PM problems it causes me.

And when are you going to start using the Maxsea Bloom? I know you're blooming in there, anything with a big ol' fat indica leaf should be beginning flowering by now. I know your Herijuana is (or is it the Medijuana?) My SFV is part Afghanica and is already 2 weeks into bloom. Totally stoked. I tried my damndist to find a spot for a greenhouse, but the only place is on top of my second story porch, and I have neighbors up hill from me. I'm sure I could get away with it, but I have some paranoid grow partners. I guess they have good reason. We have a huge heroin/drug problem up here on the mountain. Fucking cartel processes it and spreads it everywhere, because it's secluded up here, that is why I grow up here, privacy. I went to a cafe yesterday for a sandwich and found a fucking crack pipe in their planter out front. I'm not dicking around, a fucking crack pipe! It's fucking terrible, man. 

....sorry, I got a little high, and started rambling. Just tested out the new crop. It's pretty gosh darn good.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 23, 2011)

JJ, mama and sis in law were up late making blackberry pies, want one? Fresh picked berries from my own stash.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG! Hell yes! I'll call you!

peace
doublejj


----------



## jdro (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing! I am def. watching this one til the end!! Good work !! +Rep!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2011)

The guy you see planting my garden is a dear friend from Ventura, in SoCal. I met him on a beach in Baja many years ago. He is part of a Bluegrass band & a long board surfer & very good Ab diver.

He we are on a beach about 450 miles below the border. We would build a big bon fire at night & they would break out the guitars & mandollin. He would pull ab's off the rocks the size of dinner plates & catch mucho Lobsters.

If you look close, in the middle of the picture, you'll see "Mo". We named him Mo because none of us had ever seen 'Mo lobster' than that! We guessed around 8#. We all pigged-out on lobster tacos that night!

We used to go every year. We quit going a few years ago when the all the violence started. I sure miss those trips.

And you can see 'Ursa' our previous Chinese Shar Pei. She loved beach camping & she kept our camp safe. RIP Sweetheart!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Treeman, I won't even bring-up the barndoor but's we would horse up onto the beach!


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 23, 2011)

dam man..... i know what it feels to long for mexico. my family has a place in Cabo, some of the family still goes down twice a year, but since all the violence and gang BS started its just not the same. you get that dirty feeling, everyone knows somethings wrong but no one does anything about it... and you cant do anything you realy want to, because it might piss someone off and you never know what might happen. i hav;t been back since canadians and americans started to get murdered.

wishing there was more PEACE, and LOVE in the world.

PS, MO was one big SoB.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2011)

I have never seen any PM on my ivy, but I'll watch for it bro. I'll get a sulfer burner if I have to.

I have only given the Medi 1 shot of bloom nutes so far. It's easy to overdue it & she don't look like she needs much help right now. I didn't really do a switch-over period with 50/50% because Hodge said "no more N" and he gave me the seeds.

The PPPCP will start getting the 50/50 this week.

Today Hodge told me he knows someone using Maxsea @ 4tbl per gallon!
I don't have the nerve!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Thanks so much Hodge, it was great to see you today. And the rest of your clan, your blessed! 
My wife don't know it but I'm having blackberry pie for dinner! LOL!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Smoked Salmon..


----------



## BBYY (Jul 23, 2011)

blackberry pie and smoked salmon, I've got the wrong network of friends!


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 23, 2011)

saskatoon Pie and smoked trout for me come another month..... its a LONG time to wait when you know what your waiting for....

i just have to throw this out there incase anyone knows.... i've been looking for MaxSea in canada but i cant find it  if anyone knows it would be GREAT to find. i figure it would be a step up from the Alaska fish ferts lol.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey double jj I was curious what cut of og your growing? Ive played around with a bunch of diff ones ( rp ogk, rp og18, deadhead og) and seem to like the og18 the best so far. Any others I should check out?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Bigapple420 said:


> Hey double jj I was curious what cut of og your growing? Ive played around with a bunch of diff ones ( rp ogk, rp og18, deadhead og) and seem to like the og18 the best so far. Any others I should check out?


JJ got the plant from me and I got the seeds from a long time friend from Humboldt. I know who he got them from and they have been growing this strain since 85 down around Santa Cruz, not sure if he had these growing in Humboldt when we first met in 80 but he always had killer weed. This is my first year growing this strain so stick around for the harvest and smoke report.


----------



## dralion (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful Salmon by the way in post #847. When we going fishing!?


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> JJ got the plant from me and I got the seeds from a long time friend from Humboldt. I know who he got them from and they have been growing this strain since 85 down around Santa Cruz, not sure if he had these growing in Humboldt when we first met in 80 but he always had killer weed. This is my first year growing this strain so stick around for the harvest and smoke report.


Hows one go about getting a cutting of that stuff? Im a med patient in norcal... plenty of strains to trade =D I have moms of rp-og18 rp sour kush 2 dif reg sour d..grape god ( next gen ) jilly bean... bubbalicious...ak48...blue venom g13labs blue widow dina fem grapefruit diesel(nxt gen ) kiwi seeds skunk...skunk #2...bc golden skunk...sour grapes...purple kush...purple diesel..blue rhino(pos seed) blackjack ( nirv) burmese kush..chocolope..sugar black rose...afgooey..green crack

All regular seeds and worst cut would be F2


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 24, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I have never seen any PM on my ivy, but I'll watch for it bro. I'll get a sulfer burner if I have to.
> 
> I have only given the Medi 1 shot of bloom nutes so far. It's easy to overdue it & she don't look like she needs much help right now. I didn't really do a switch-over period with 50/50% because Hodge said "no more N" and he gave me the seeds.
> 
> ...


You make a great point, they really don't look like they need it at the moment. Keep an eye out for that PM, but that good plant health should help keep it at bay. Not a deficiency in sight. Feels good man 

And quadruple strength anything scares the living shit out of me.


----------



## dralion (Jul 24, 2011)

Why even have the mesh walls. What purpose do they serve you?



doublejj said:


> The walls are all mesh, air just blows thru.
> I could set-up a fan, but no need. 100% mesh walls
> 
> peace
> doublejj


----------



## dralion (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a fantastic thread and am very glad I happened upon it. Last year, my first year growing, the ONLY problems I had were moth/worms and rain causing mold. This is what I was planning and awesome to see someone else already up and functional. I love the sharing of information. Where abouts to you grow? I'm not looking for specifics, just a general idea. I hae my farm located in the San Francisco Bay Area...east bay to be exact. The wet bay area air roles in some night..especially in the late season and it just creates major issues for growing outside. I think your set up would be a major step in solving my issues. Check out my girls on my profile if you like. 2011 Grow album....I'd post here but dont want to hijack you thread. Again, awesome setup!!!!




doublejj said:


> It's pretty simple, privacy & bugs.
> 
> I live in the city. I need some privacy for me to grow here. My neighbors live close. This carport doesn't scream GREENHOUSE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dralion (Jul 24, 2011)

Does that drip irrigation really work just off gravity? Looks perfect...everything is thought out well!



doublejj said:


> Howdy folks, here's the first video for 2011!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> ...


----------



## dralion (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry,I should have read the whole post before commenting..... but where did you get the carport?


----------



## flex (Jul 24, 2011)

hi jj,

i must admit you work is amazing. i was wondering did you top them and how many times? is there any particular pattern you do?
and one more time .. amazing plants bro


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2011)

Having a cup of coffee this morning & thought I should answer some questions. Thanks for keeping this thread active, I enjoy the exchange of information.

dralion, I looked at your grow pic's, beautiful job. I think a Costco carport would be just the ticket for you. & I think you could easely build it right over your plants. For what the carport has saved me in bud worm & bud mold loss, I would put one up if I lived in the middle of nowhere!

The drip reservoir is too small for these plants (10gl). It worked great though. I would need a much larger one. I put a pressure compensator on the drip system & just connect to the garden hose. I water with a timer. I've been giving them like 1hr a day!I hand fertilize.

All the plants were topped at least once, some twice. I topped everything soon after they were planted, because I have height issues. They would be much taller if I hadn't topped. A couple bigger ones got topped a second time, just cut the tips off all the longer shoots. I did this before they went thru the cage so all the new growth would spread out and go thru seperately. The Lavender I even topped a 3rd time!

I'm waiting on a delivery of plastic trellis. I'll be putting it on as they start to flower.

Have a great day

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2011)

Just stopping by to say hello DJJ. I showed my bf the pic of you sitting in your jungle - he couldn't believe it! What a great place to hang out.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2011)

Does he know we've all seen your melons?

peace
doublejj
P.S. I hope he brings his gloves when he comes to visit!


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2011)

LMAO!!! He knows.  He has many gloves...would love to visit. Maybe I can get a spray rig and start training him, too. hehehe


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 24, 2011)

DoubleJJ i have a quick question before i do something stupid and burn my plants up . I know you say you say you start to give 50/50 when you see flowers forming 
well on a couple of mine i see about 5- 10 pistils spitting out at the top nodes so i 
figure its time to start doing that im using maxsea 16-16-16 and i have another one thats 3-20-20? so my question is are these the same two maxsea products that you are mixing 50/50 ? or should i continue with the 16-16-16 for about two weeks and then go full on bloom nutes ? (First time outdoor grower thanks for any advice JJ)


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2011)

I just like to give them a little transition period, rather than just change over. Maybe 1 or 2 weeks. The times I didn't do it the plants seemed to get much yellower & lose more leaves just before harvest. I am trying to keep them a little greener at the finish. I think they are still using a lot of N at the begining of flower & they use up all their reserves before the end. You don't want to go too far with this. They need the bloom nutes during flowering.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 25, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks dirty, yeah should be great hash fixin's!
> 
> I extended the fence a little farther, just to be sure.
> 
> ...


 damn bro those things are getting HUGE


----------



## vdog (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent more pics of this to a friend
Amazing!

Double are you getting my pm? I cant see it in my sent box


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantastic, JJ. Fantastic. Good thing you have a few more blocks there....

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a roll of Horti-trellis and it got here today.

I made these (my wife calls them "gizmos') to aid in applying.

Got the PPPCP covered. I'm not sure if the gizmo's helped or not! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you plan on pulling the dead leafs off? I used the wire frames before but was such a hassle to get those yellow leaves off. Guess there's always the leaf blower...lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, this will slow yah down pulling leaves. But hey I'm retired now. I'll just pull up a stool & sit in there between them & pluck leaves & talk to Molly. It will sure go slower with the trellis.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 25, 2011)

I still like the blower idea...lol
Going to try and get the kids to pick more berries this weekend, might be enough for another pie?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, I don't know how those gizmos work for putting up trellis, but I bet they did a great job of stretching out your back for the week.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I still like the blower idea...lol
> Going to try and get the kids to pick more berries this weekend, might be enough for another pie?


Can I bring my Speedo's, I owe treeman a picture from your pool?!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 25, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I bought a roll of Horti-trellis and it got here today.
> 
> I made these (my wife calls them "gizmos') to aid in applying.
> 
> ...


Nice jj looks good... did the tool you made work out pretty well?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe with a little more practice. Some people are better with gizmo's! lol!

My wife wouldn't let me get on a ladder!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol well atleast you made progress!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 25, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Can I bring my Speedo's, I owe treeman a picture from your pool?!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Speedo....LMFAO....with Blackberry pie all over your face....lmao



jj in the sun at Hodges....
TMB-


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jul 25, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Speedo....LMFAO....with Blackberry pie all over your face....lmao
> 
> View attachment 1706119
> 
> ...


Good God.

Hops


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Speedo....LMFAO....with Blackberry pie all over your face....lmao
> 
> View attachment 1706119
> 
> ...


I went cross eyed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Speedo....LMFAO....with Blackberry pie all over your face....lmao
> 
> View attachment 1706119
> 
> ...


How did you get that picture? 
You don't maintain a physique like that, without a few pieces of blackberry pie!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Now, I can't close my eyes without seeing that!


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's pretty spiffy JJ!!! Diggin it!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Can I bring my Speedo's, I owe treeman a picture from your pool?!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Sure, just give me time to look away, lol


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao! Good morning DJJ! and on a side note...the trellis looks like it has its work cut out in the weeks ahead. And I love the pic of the tools (quite ingenious by the way) it gives a killer aerial view of the girls.


----------



## mive (Jul 26, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

this makes me wanna run through all this green lushness and inspect and smell every single leaf


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 26, 2011)

^ ^ ^ ^......spaaam


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2011)

I used alkaline water for PM a while back, turns out I shoulda been using 2.0, not 11.5...Or so I was told. My co-workers in-laws run a Kangen Water pyramid scheme, so he's always pushing alkaline water on people...they're pushy, thats for sure, but his in-laws are rich!


----------



## BBYY (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with the one user, The picture of the gizmo's give a nice view of the ground below! Things are monsters.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2011)

Caught a picture of the Queen viewing her garden, from the observation deck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 27, 2011)

Whats up JJ i just got back into the bay area late last night and me dad were catching up i told him i wanted to show him somethen on the computer upstairs. He was born in 59 and has done his share of wild cropping and what not and i showed him this thread. He couldent believe his eyes! He was like wow i thought we had some plants before! You and medi got me setten up for new goals next year and really got me goin!

Just like dad said with whats goin on here you dont hav to worry about next season! Hahaha I love it! What a day to be alive and kicken ha!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Goped, say 'high', to your Dad for me!

Good luck bro, I know you can do it.

If you look at the picture above, you can see the Lavender is already as tall as the bamboo fence!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing grow doublejj!!! Nice trees! Is there anything you do about the smell? Surely your neighbors must know something... they're probably buzzed all the time hahahaha

love, 
mr. bond


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2011)

No not much you can do about the smell.

Were using "Don't ask. don't tell", approach. They haven't asked, & I haven't told them!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 27, 2011)

JJ, having a bad day. Dog was hit and killed while I was out, then was robbed of 5 lbs after leaving a dispensary. Followed me from the shop to the bank, then came up beside me and grabbed the container from the back seat. Pot shop has them on video following me from El Camino to my small town bank. Think I was set up?


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 27, 2011)

yea..ppl probably watch ppl come out of there left and right, and with 5 lbs you probably had a big bag or container. Wasn't hard for him to make a move towards hunting you down..sorry to hear that man.. ppl are cruel and stupid in this world today. I think they should go through a weeding out process like the squirrels on willy wonka do with the bad nuts..there hallow...throw them out


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 27, 2011)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> yea..ppl probably watch ppl come out of there left and right, and with 5 lbs you probably had a big bag or container. Wasn't hard for him to make a move towards hunting you down..sorry to hear that man.. ppl are cruel and stupid in this world today. I think they should go through a weeding out process like the squirrels on willy wonka do with the bad nuts..there hallow...throw them out


I was told by a worker to bring it in after I had left a sample, saw people walking in and out with duffle bags and containers, point i'm trying to make is one of the workers said that if they (store) didn't buy it, he had others who would. He's the one who asked me to bring back the whole amount after I had left a sample, store only bought 7 ozs, why didn't he say that we only buy small amounts. This guy said they would be interested in it. I know that I was dumb to carry that much.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeh, sounds like a set-up.

Fuckers!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck that... I would put them on Blast on Craigslist and Budtrader if I were you Hodge!!! Hope they find out who did it and you get some gratification out of it somehow bro. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dsam (Jul 27, 2011)

this is intense! I think my cute little indoor girls that are flowering at the size you planted yours look good then you come along and crush dreams.... very impressive! I cant wait to be where you are someday!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys just needed to vent, lost my pup today also.. RIP Zeka


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2011)

Run Zeka, run sweetheart!..........i can't type any more, can't see

I'm crushed!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budsmoker187 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> JJ, having a bad day. Dog was hit and killed while I was out, then was robbed of 5 lbs after leaving a dispensary. Followed me from the shop to the bank, then came up beside me and grabbed the container from the back seat. Pot shop has them on video following me from El Camino to my small town bank. Think I was set up?


dam, I dont know you but i feel for you bro and thats a double whammy for sure, especially your pup. Keep your head up dude.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Hodge-
Sorry about your F-ed up day, terrible about the smoke, but losing a dog is like losing a family member.......my condolences brother. 
We can grow more medicine, god gives us the means do to so, but losing a pet is very hard, can't replace them. 
Lets hope the video tape can help with the recovery of the medicine, damn Hodge, another huge hit, fucken sucks.....I'm speechless. 

Anything I can do to help, let me know. 
TMB-


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 27, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I was told by a worker to bring it in after I had left a sample, saw people walking in and out with duffle bags and containers, point i'm trying to make is one of the workers said that if they (store) didn't buy it, he had others who would. He's the one who asked me to bring back the whole amount after I had left a sample, store only bought 7 ozs, why didn't he say that we only buy small amounts. This guy said they would be interested in it. I know that I was dumb to carry that much.


damn i cant imagine dealing with that shit good luck, and yeah it does kind of sound fishy i thought you just bring samples to give to them and discuss price and amount whatever and bring in what they ordered kinda ?


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 27, 2011)

That really bites Hodge. Sorry to hear the bad news. Its tough but keep your chin up.

mr. bond


----------



## ValleGrown (Jul 28, 2011)

My condolences hodge.. thats a shame.. thats really upsetting.. i know what its like to loose one of your best friends.. I hope you find those mother fuckers.


----------



## ValleGrown (Jul 28, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I was told by a worker to bring it in after I had left a sample, saw people walking in and out with duffle bags and containers, point i'm trying to make is one of the workers said that if they (store) didn't buy it, he had others who would. He's the one who asked me to bring back the whole amount after I had left a sample, store only bought 7 ozs, why didn't he say that we only buy small amounts. This guy said they would be interested in it. I know that I was dumb to carry that much.


 it was the guy from the dispenary with candle stick


----------



## fumble (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, Hodge, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing my baby. Brings tears to my eyes to even think about it. I hope you find the bastard that ripped you off too.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Hodge..  The bud can be replaced but the dog........


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck hodge, my heart goes out to you brother! Pain and betrayal in the same day... that really hurts. I'm a serious dog person and I can sympathize. She looks like she was a real good dog. RIP. 

I hate to say this man, but carry a gun. People are fucked up. It's fucking bullshit. That is why I have a few escorts when I carry a hp or more. It does sound like a set up, if they don't give up the footage I would have somebody slap them around. If they don't want play "legal;" play along.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 28, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Oh fuck hodge, my heart goes out to you brother! Pain and betrayal in the same day... that really hurts. I'm a serious dog person and I can sympathize. She looks like she was a real good dog. RIP.
> 
> I hate to say this man, but carry a gun. People are fucked up. It's fucking bullshit. That is why I have a few escorts when I carry a hp or more. It does sound like a set up, if they don't give up the footage I would have somebody slap them around. If they don't want play "legal;" play along.


No matter how you chop it up a gun would have been a bad idea in that situation. Who knows what they have, field of fire could hit innocent bystanders and when the police/media get wind of it it will be touted as a "drug deal gone bad" I'm thinking lockbox and the product in the trunk would have stopped the grab and run.  Thieves thrive on opportunity! 

Still sad about the puppy though.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, Hodge had a ruff day all around yesterday!

I know he's feeling the loss of Zeka, more than the weed. She was a sweet dog. The world is not a brite place today.

They have dog fence all around but they had a new motorized gate installed. There was a space where the new gate post was installed that the dog could get under. He's heartbroken!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I took Molly for a long walk today for Zeka.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2011)

angryblackman said:


> No matter how you chop it up a gun would have been a bad idea in that situation. Who knows what they have, field of fire could hit innocent bystanders and when the police/media get wind of it it will be touted as a "drug deal gone bad" I'm thinking lockbox and the product in the trunk would have stopped the grab and run.  Thieves thrive on opportunity!
> 
> Still sad about the puppy though.


You're absolutely right. A gun is a bad idea, I tend to be a little aggressive before I take my first smoke of the day.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 28, 2011)

Got a video from the dispensary showing the S.U.V. follow another car (vender) before me, seems to have lost them. The rippers came back and parked in the same location and I had the misfortune to be followed, glad I went to the bank and they struck there. The store video is of poor quality, I have better camera's on my property but it does give me a time line and another tip to follow. Will post it (tip) after I get the video from their system. Have already called and am waiting for the mananger to get back to me, may have video of these guys faces?
Thanks to all for their kind words with reguards to Zeka, she was one of the sweetest dogs I've ever had the pleasure to know, won't say own cause dog lovers know who'e the one's owned. She had and still does have my heart. We still have her parents and a sister from the same litter to help keep her memory alive. 
There is a time for guns, yesterday was not one of them though.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Got a video from the dispensary showing the S.U.V. follow another car (vender) before me, seems to have lost them. The rippers came back and parked in the same location and I had the misfortune to be followed, glad I went to the bank and they struck there. The store video is of poor quality, I have better camera's on my property but it does give me a time line and another tip to follow. Will post it (tip) after I get the video from their system. Have already called and am waiting for the mananger to get back to me, may have video of these guys faces?
> Thanks to all for their kind words with reguards to Zeka, she was one of the sweetest dogs I've ever had the pleasure to know, won't say own cause dog lovers know who'e the one's owned. She had and still does have my heart. We still have her parents and a sister from the same litter to help keep her memory alive.
> There is a time for guns, yesterday was not one of them though.


Well said about the guns Hodge....
In the heat of the moment, sure we all wish we had a gun to to keep a would be thief at bay, but when you look at the big picture, nobody's life is worth taking for a plant. I understand about the principal of the situation, nobody wants to be violated like that, but if you did use a gun, and somebody died, I can't imagine the guilt that you would feel, you would carry that for the rest of your life....not worth it. Then all the "media" "bad rap on MJ" bullshit that would be "stirred up" if someone got hurt......
Then theirs that statistic about "he who pulls the gun is the one shot most often"....not good.

Your doing the right thing Hodge, Lets hope you get a license plate number, that would be great.
Best of luck Hodge...
TMB-


----------



## biggrrenthsesh (Jul 29, 2011)

Wowwww that's Amazing man


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2011)

Modified the gizmo & it works better.I guess that would be a gizmod!lol! 
We are 1/2 way, 5 of 9 plants done.

peace
doublejj


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

man every year you grow some beasts it seems like


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 29, 2011)

Man oh Man JJ, you may need that ladder after all. Sorry...


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 29, 2011)

On the video I have from the dispensary, shows the worker walk ouside the store when I'm leaving, looks like he has a cellphone up to his ear and walks in front of my car in and out of camera view, then see car (rippers) across street follow me out to the main street??????
This guy asked me when I came out of the office with buyer, if they bought it? I said no, he's seen on his phone while I leave.. Just doesn't feel right to me. He didn't walk us out but waited till we were turning around in the parking lot, then you can see him walk in front of my car with the phone to his ear, after we pass he's seen walking back to the store with hands in his pocket...
Sorry JJ for jacking your thread on this, just want others to beware. I made quite a few dumb moves and hope others won't repeat my foolishness.


----------



## ValleGrown (Jul 29, 2011)

Dude it sound like te guy at the dispensary set u up. Get any bad blood or juju with anyone?


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 29, 2011)

know any hard pipe hittin' niggaz to go to work on the holmes there with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch? (pulp fiction)

mr. bond


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2011)

I think maybe they have an employee 'freelancing' on the side. 

Hodge, I think we could set him up.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Any more said about this, we should go offline.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Modified the gizmo & it works better.I guess that would be a gizmod!lol!
> We are 1/2 way, 5 of 9 plants done.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 Hey jj-
I ordered my netting from the same outfit you used, but no tracking number yet. Ordered on Tuesday, I got a receipt, but no shipping number. What shipping company did you use? I chose USPS because I don't like my UPS guy, keep his snooping ass out of here. Post office drops a slip at the box, then I pick up from them. 
Looking good over there...
TMB-

P.S. Where I come from that thing your using is called a "Chingadaris" . Hey man gimme that Chingadaris!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2011)

I used UPS, they will just drop it over the fence.

By the looks of things over at your place, your gonna need a Chingadaris too! 

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 29, 2011)

i would pay to help with your garden lol
its a green sea of reefer 
love looking at your girls JJ
gives me something to strive for next season 
keep it up


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 29, 2011)

doublejj is Lion Taming the fuck out of those plants with the Chingadaris!

"BACK!" "BACK!" "YOU BITCHES!"


----------



## ValleGrown (Jul 30, 2011)

I would delete the post regardin the sting good sir.. 

Just sayin. I think it's a smart thingto consider. However vengeance leads to anger anger leads to hate hate leads to fear and fear .... Fear leads to suffering.... 

I wish you the best of luck on your quest with discovering who conned u hodge. 

But jj consider the words spoken this morning 

VG


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

At that is required for evel to persist, is for good men to do nothing

doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 30, 2011)

Pies are done, trying to get the girls to make some peach pies tonight?


----------



## the russian man (Jul 30, 2011)

djj i watched the lincoln lawyer last night znd there was this biker gang every time i see you on pictures i think of you as a biker haha and not to the fact that bike gangs grow and operate allot of weed but just how you look you can deff pass for 1 if you had a harley haha but i know a couple bike gangs around my city that are like major suppliers tho lol but they overbend the prices unless your buying in big amounts like my city drug dealers and the cops dont know jack it has bin like this for 7 years now lol and i live inflorida so its mostly old senior citizens 80+ and renecks uhhh cant wait to move to cali...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

Those pies look wonderful Hodge. And I know for a fact, they taste great!

I'm gonna get my pie hole cleaned-up & ready!

peace
doublejj
P.S. No harley for me. However, I did own a Shelby Cobra at one time, that will blow your hair back!


----------



## the russian man (Jul 30, 2011)

have you seen the lincoln lawyer tho?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Those pies look wonderful Hodge. And I know for a fact, they taste great!
> 
> I'm gonna get my pie hole cleaned-up & ready!
> 
> ...


Anything you want, it's yours JJ. Man did I ever tell you that Cobra's are my dream car? When I was 15 years old neighbor took me for a ride in his original (not kit) 289 powered cobra. Still got the hard on in my drawer..lol We may be brothers from another mother...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

No I haven't see the lincoln lawyer. Is that a tv show?

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 30, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Pies are done, trying to get the girls to make some peach pies tonight?


Hey Hodge-
Well talk nice to those girls and treat them right.......OMG......Peach Pie!
When I was a youngster we had a peach tree in the yard, mom would make peach cobbler, now the mouth is watering....scoop of vanilla ice cream, a lil milk......what am I doing to myself, damn we need to invent "smell web" so Hodge can send us the smell of those pies!.....LOL
You seem to be in a better mood..... good! Pie has the same effect on me!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

CSX4795 
Genuine Shelby Cobra

427sc Dyno'd at 603hp

E ticket ride!

I owned her for 5 wonderful years

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> CSX4795
> Genuine Shelby Cobra.
> 
> 427sc Dyno'd at 603hp.
> ...


Nice jj!
3 Questions.....
What did you pay for that car, and year? (okay, more then 3 questions, already 2 there)
What did you sell the car for, and what year? (damn, 2 more)
What's the car worth now?
Like I said before, must b good to be jj!
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't tell you how much good in life surrounds me. Now it's for sure, peach pie's are in the works....
That's a beautiful car JJ, smoked salmon for lunch today.. Thanks again...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought CSX4795 about 10 years ago, for a small fortune. Spent every spare penny on it while I owned it. Sold it 5 years ago, because I had too.

I leveraged everything I had to aquire it. I was spread too thin. When the economy took a dive, I had no choice.

But I can check it off my bucket list!

That thing was scarry fast. I once took my boss for a ride at lunch. About 1 mile out he stopped me, & walked back! lol!

Here's a pic of the first ever Shelby Cobra CSX2000. I understand Carroll Shelby just turned down $17ml!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Track day at Laguna Seca with the NorCal Cobra Club was a blast!


----------



## fumble (Jul 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Modified the gizmo & it works better.I guess that would be a gizmod!lol!
> We are 1/2 way, 5 of 9 plants done.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Wow! that is about all I can say...I am at a complete loss for words. I cannot believe that is only 9 plants! I am learning so much from you and I can't wait for next year. I am already making plans. And effing beautiful car too!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, Shelby's a car like no other. 
Here's a picture of the interior & a picture of the view most cars had of her!

Oh and no radio, cup holders, or AC. But did have 5 point Simpson racing harness & fire supression system!

peace
doublejj
P.S. "Go Big or stay home"


----------



## the russian man (Jul 30, 2011)

the lincoln lawyer is a 2011 movie that you can find on dvd the fist impression the movie didnt look fun but i was wrong and its made or produced by LIONSGATE i beilieve and i personally like LIONSGATE cuz they make pretty LEGIT movies


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, I'll put it on my netflix

Looks like a good movie. 
I actually know several Hells Angels, from my years in Folsom Prison.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I know what your thinking,.................... no! I worked there


----------



## wheezer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I can't tell you how much good in life surrounds me. Now it's for sure, peach pie's are in the works....
> That's a beautiful car JJ, smoked salmon for lunch today.. Thanks again...


This is why I've been staying away from this thread lately......you guys are killin' me with all this pie talk!! 
Everytime I check in to this thread, I gots to go raid the fridge!!


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn double J, sweet lookin cobra. Love those real Halibrand knock offs. My fathers got a Factory 5 Roadster that he and I totally re-did to look original, had to shorten the rear axel and switch the front a-arms to compensate the pin drive wheels. same dash setup with the reverse gauges, we got a old school racing decal kit put on it and numbers so it looks pretty vintage. Just put a Ford Racing 392 stroker in it and switched from the goodyears to mickey thompsons. I'll get some pics when i can. Nothin like real american muscle.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 31, 2011)

Woke to no peach pies. The peaches are not ripe enough so we will leave them out for a couple days. Bought all the store had out, approx 30lbs, so should have lots of pie for friends..
Picked up a gallon of Grandma's molasses to start on the medi's. Figure 6 times before we will need to flush for last 2 weeks. Medi's are really filling in and WOW. resins are gone wild...lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2011)

My Medi is really frosty too, I'll try to snap a pic. I've been giving her Maxsea 'bloom' & molasses

Wow Hodge, that's too cool, your so generous & giving. Your such a good example for me.

I guess I better get some more Salmon into the smoker!

peace
doublejj


----------



## the russian man (Jul 31, 2011)

nice guys got me jealous  but hey i hope u guys dont mind if i post a couple pics and tell me wat you think my first time posting pics so sorry for anything.


----------



## the russian man (Jul 31, 2011)

tell me wat you think she might produce? i know this plant might not be big as your guyses plants butits the best i can pull off a bagseed and allmy plants were always bigger than the people that grow i seen lots of sorry grows around me and i try helping them but i care about my plant and hopefully she will return the favour


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 31, 2011)

doublejj said:


> My Medi is really frosty too, I'll try to snap a pic. I've been giving her Maxsea 'bloom' & molasses
> 
> Wow Hodge, that's too cool, your so generous & giving. Your such a good example for me.
> 
> ...


Finely got to enjoy one of the wife's melons, pretty darn good, (cantaloup) another day or two and would have been perfect. Did you notice how wife's melons are growing in clusters of 2? lol Been teasing her lots about that...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I noticed! There were several nice pair's of melons!

russian man, your plants look great, I'm sure your gonna be pleased with the results.

Couple of pic's of the Medi starting to flower up

peace
doublejj


----------



## the russian man (Jul 31, 2011)

nice wat week of flowering r u on?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice JJ!!! I am not that far along yet..


----------



## fumble (Jul 31, 2011)

Drooling here....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2011)

The Medi started to flower about 3 weeks ago

peace
doublejj


----------



## dsam (Jul 31, 2011)

very beautiful indeed!


----------



## Bigapple420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Heck ya JJ medi looks awesome cant wait to see how she looks in a few weeks.


----------



## tybo911 (Jul 31, 2011)

*

hey doublejj looking great!!! 
i was just wondering when and if you are going to trim the bottom of your plants to breath better like it looks like you did last year? mine are pretty bushy but do get good air movement. What do u think?



**Tybo, P.S almost 36,000 views thats insane brother good work.*


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 31, 2011)

doublejj said:


> No not much you can do about the smell.
> 
> Were using "Don't ask. don't tell", approach. They haven't asked, & I haven't told them!
> 
> ...


* ppl dont really notice or when they do 90% they dont even know what they just smelt in the air... 

love your trees btw, hope to get one plot w/ monster like yours soon


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's what were growing this year.
> 
> The 3 along the garage wall are:
> Bubba Kush (back corner)
> ...


Wow, your buddy's a gardener AND a plumber.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks people, the Medi is really starting to stink up the place. 

tybo, I did mine last year because they needed the ventilation & so I could spray for spyder mites. Yours look like they get planty of air. I would leave them.

Yeah, Capt I'll have to add 'plumber' to his resume.lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2011)

its always nice to have one pop off early get things rolling fast ... nice stacking on the medi


----------



## the russian man (Aug 1, 2011)

joedank nice frosty buds i eish my girl would start showing off her sugar cones like that... wat week of flowering are you on? im on 2nd and my plant is asativa dominant so about 2 more months till harvest..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you
Finally got the last trellis put on. Done.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2011)

Trellis looks sick jj man your gonna need it from the looks of them . Any questions about my ganja plant reefers can be answered by clicking on my sig don't want to mess up doublejs tidy tread. Once again trellis job looks top notch.+rep


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2011)

Netting those beasts was one hell of a job, good job JJ.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

wow
thats beautiful


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 1, 2011)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 1715097View attachment 1715098its always nice to have one pop off early get things rolling fast ... nice stacking on the medi


yo joedank is that shit green? or is that shit green!


----------



## jakearoo (Aug 1, 2011)

JJ, Amazing and insightful thread. One question if I may, you said at page 7 "*This 6mil plastic greenhouse film from Farmtek lets 92% of the light thru, and will last 4 years, $27." I only see this cover material in a giant roll from Farmtek. The amount for the greenhouse is small by comparison but I did not see where they sold it in the smaller quantities. Did I miss it? Thanks and thanks for the thread. 
*


----------



## NorcalAbdiver (Aug 1, 2011)

JJ how do you deal with summer time temps here? I'm thinking maybe 1 box fan pushing and a few pulling? I may have to go to a carport set up next year myself and that is the only thing i hadn't really figured out how to deal with temp.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Aug 2, 2011)

JJ that trellis you bought is it plastic or sting? I ordered some online then noticed the store I was ordering from was in my town so I chose to pick it up. Needless to say they sold it to me and didnt have any at the store so now they are claiming it may take a couple weeks. Anyway I need to purchase some pretty soon I think and figured I would see which you went with. I see the plastic ones are not very cheap and ultimately was wondering if I could get away with the standard "string type" Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2011)

Howdy folks
They sell the greenhouse film by the ft also, 12'x20' to cover a carport: http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft1_greenhouses_accessories-ft1_greenhouse_covering_2-ft1_greenhouse_films_2;pg108654.html

The mesh walls let the air blow thru, haven't needed any fans.

The trellis is plastic & it's much easier to apply than the string. They work the same, just harder to work with string.

peace
doublejj


----------



## jakearoo (Aug 2, 2011)

JJ, Did you secure the mesh to the sides with the same zip tie method you used for the clear film roof? Which did you put on first and/or did you put them on together with the same zip ties? (From the pictures it looks like you put on the front and back mesh first, then the film and then the side.) Would you mind giving a bit more detail on how you put on the covering and secured it? Again, your string is very informative and in fact inspiring. Thanks again for posting and sharing.


----------



## helwijs (Aug 2, 2011)

amazing marijuana porn


----------



## sniperx999 (Aug 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thank you
> Finally got the last trellis put on. Done.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 Is there a guide somewhere around here for when and how your should put up that stuff? Or is it pretty much self explanatory?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 3, 2011)

sniperx999 said:


> Is there a guide somewhere around here for when and how your should put up that stuff? Or is it pretty much self explanatory?


 its prighty self explanitory.... the best time to get it up is just before the plants flower. this way you can bent the branches to allow maximum light penetration.



doublejj said:


> Howdy folks
> They sell the greenhouse film by the ft also, 12'x20' to cover a carport
> 
> The mesh walls let the air blow thru, haven't needed any fans.
> ...


seriously man that is an AWESOME link. i've been looking for the best film to use and that is defiantly it.... i cant wait to see how the lavender turns out :drool: i want to try growing lavender or maybe rockbud this winter, indoor.... they both sound so promising when it comes to true connoisseur smoke.


----------



## max316420 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice grow man......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2011)

jakearoo said:


> JJ, Did you secure the mesh to the sides with the same zip tie method you used for the clear film roof? Which did you put on first and/or did you put them on together with the same zip ties? (From the pictures it looks like you put on the front and back mesh first, then the film and then the side.) Would you mind giving a bit more detail on how you put on the covering and secured it? Again, your string is very informative and in fact inspiring. Thanks again for posting and sharing.


Thanks
Since I've added the clothes line 'rafters' this year, I had to change how I put on the mesh walls. I could wrap the 'end pieces' of mesh over the frame & then put the plastic over that. But the 'rafters' wouldn't allow that on the side walls. So I attached the mesh to the side walls without wrapping around the frame. The side walls just hang lika a shower curtain. Everything is attached to the frame with the zip-ties.

The trallis is a PITA to put on but it's pretty self-explanitory. I do know one thing, you couldn't pay me to do it full time for a living! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm having visitors tonight, then their headed up to do some work at our cabin.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2011)

How late this evening?

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> How late this evening?
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Just got later....
TLD missed his bus, next one's at 3:00pm, I'm guessing midnight or later now, guess we'll just get a room on TLD's wallet. Pain in the ass though with the saws and gear. Hoping we can just show up to Hodges and throw our bags out there and crash, much easier with the gear/saws. TLD and Hodge are talking, we'll sleep where we sleep tonight!
Lets go already...
TMB-

P.S., We may reach that 100 degree mark for the first time this year today....96.0 at 12:20pm...get me to the coast!


----------



## the russian man (Aug 3, 2011)

im sure we all wana know how long jj has bin growing for....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is my introduction post. 
It might explain a few things, like when I started growing & why I cover my face.

Intro: https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/109173-shit.html

peace
doublejj
P.S. I just retired from that shit, after 25 years!


----------



## Wheeler man (Aug 3, 2011)

You seem like a real cool cat! Plants are looking mighty fine!


----------



## the russian man (Aug 4, 2011)

nice 1000 posts congrats


----------



## mr.bond (Aug 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here is my introduction post.
> It might explain a few things, like when I started growing & why I cover my face.
> 
> Intro: https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/109173-shit.html
> ...


crazy introduction there jj... cheers mate and thanks for sharing!!!
mr bond


----------



## slabhead (Aug 4, 2011)

have fun out there


----------



## rootsorganic (Aug 4, 2011)

Lookin good JJ,gotta love norcal sunshine,if u get time check out my lil garden...


----------



## fumble (Aug 4, 2011)

spread some love around....spread some love around...efff man! +++ rep to you.


----------



## doowmd (Aug 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here is my introduction post.
> It might explain a few things, like when I started growing & why I cover my face.
> Intro: https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/109173-shit.html
> peace
> ...


Congrats on the retirement DoubleJJ! I've got an Uncle who recently retired as a corrections officer after 30 years, and a cousin whose put in right at 20! Read your intro thread a minute ago, and it was some pretty interesting stuff! Glad you were finally able to start showing your skills! 

On to more pertinent thred stuff.......does the medi always flower this early? what was the exact name of the strain again? (just seen it referred to as "medi" in the last few posts and too lazy to go thru the whole thread) is it available thru attitude?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone. I just very glad to finally be retired & not have to look over my shoulder all the time. The kind people of California would have fried my ass & hung it on the gate as a warning to others, if they found out I use marijuana. I had my retirement on the line. 

That job could go from being the best job I ever had, to the worst job you could imagine, in seconds. And did many times! The riots were the worst. I met the best & worst people on earth in there. I would walk the tiers with guy's that would lay their life on the line for you every day & with people that would kill you the second they got the chance.
I can honestly say that I've known hundreds of Crips, Bloods, Mexican Mafia, Hells Angels, Aryan Brotherhood, Black Guerilla Family, mother rapers & father rapers!....At the end of the day, all I can say is "thank god we build prisons"!
My worst nightmare was when I attended a co-workers retirement party & funeral in the same month!

The Medi is "Medijuana". I was gifted the seeds & was told it was an early strain. I'm not sure where they came from.

peace
doublejj
P.S. A short view of how quick things can go bad in Folsom Prison. Most of the guy's you see fighting here, have weapons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40irgQcAWHY


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2011)

I have MANY MANY years to go before I retire. With my family health history I may not make it. Enjoy it sir. You deserve every millisecond of it!


----------



## dsam (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Retirement!! that's awesome! So any new pics of your babies for us?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again for the smoked salmon, the boys will be back down this way I think Sunday? Soon as I confirm the time will call you.


----------



## bulgysmitty (Aug 5, 2011)

DJJ, can you tell me what brand or what was the name of the canopy was that you bought. It looks like perfect size for the side of my house as well.
Thanks,
Smitty


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2011)

The carport frame came from Costco. The carport comes with a cover, but you only need the frame. Sometimes you can find carport frames on Craiglist.
Everything else to cover it, you can get at Home Depot.

I'll take some pic's tomorrow

Thank you Hodge, I'll see you Sunday

peace
doublejj
P.S. Love that Medi!


----------



## kiwiskunk (Aug 5, 2011)

Your intro was the most fascinating story I have ever read!! Feel free to come to New Zealand for a massive smoke out anytime you like, I just harvested three NL clones two weeks ago


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 5, 2011)

is anyone else having problems viewing there threads or searching?


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 6, 2011)

JJ. You really seem like a perfectionist when it comes to this and every year you make changes to get the most out of your hobby. I've read countless threads on harvest and curing but would love to hear your method as I'm sure it's a method you trust. Can you give us specifics on how you cure? It's basically the last step for me and being that I jumped in feet first, got a month and a half late start and my babies still look amazing, I don't want to roll the dice on this last step and maybe have a bad outcome. How do you cure?

I want those crispy yet moist buds everyone aims for.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm very fortunate my house has a full basement. It seems to stay at just the right temp & humidity for drying buds. Like an old tobacco drying shed i guess.

I've got a couple of these racks from Home Depot. I trim everything wet. Dry in these racks. Each rack holds about 5lbs. 

After about 7-10 days they are completely dry, but not powder dry. I just wrap it up in turkey bags. In a few weeks it's cured.

So I guess my curing method is wrap it in a plastic bag & throw it under your house! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 6, 2011)

You sir are awesome.


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks man, I now know what I am going to use for a drying rack!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 6, 2011)

> *I'm very fortunate my house has a full basement. It seems to stay at just the right temp & humidity for drying buds. Like an old tobacco drying shed i guess.*


i feel the same way man..... so many people barley have enough to live, or stuff 6 people in a 1 room house..... i feel BLESSED to have the space and resources that i have.....

can you get that greenhouse film @ home depot?? because that would just be amazing..... all i have to get is bigger pots, soil and the greenhouse film and i will be ready for next year 

*random tip: 
leave a small peice of stem on the bottom of the buds. this will allow you to handle to buds* *without getting the valuable stickies on your hands. if you leave a stem "hook" you can string the buds to for easy drying *


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2011)

You can get 6mil plastic rolls at Home Depot, it doesn't last long enough in the sun, but it works. 
The greenhouse film is made for greenhouses & lasts longer in the sun.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 6, 2011)

I was thinking of stringing fishing lines in my hallway closet and doing them
In there. Stays pretty cool. Was also going to put a small occelating fan at the bottom of the closet just for circulation and pulling air in from the bottom space from the door.


----------



## mr.bond (Aug 6, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I was thinking of stringing fishing lines in my hallway closet and doing them
> In there. Stays pretty cool. Was also going to put a small occelating fan at the bottom of the closet just for circulation and pulling air in from the bottom space from the door.


Hey moteasah,

I would strongly recommend not having a fan or any air circulation where you dry. The air movement can wick the moisture away very quickly and in no time you'll end up with crumbs... just let them hang out in the dark for a week or so. Cheers mate-

mr. bond


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2011)

I would only add a fan if I had mold problems. Slow drying is better.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 7, 2011)

It was mainly going to be at the bottom by the crack in the door not even pointed at them but if you guys say no then no it is . What the ideal temp and humidity you suggest? I can test the closet out ahead of time.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Aug 7, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> It was mainly going to be at the bottom by the crack in the door not even pointed at them but if you guys say no then no it is . What the ideal temp and humidity you suggest? I can test the closet out ahead of time.



70 degrees


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 7, 2011)

20 C or 68 F is the perfect temp for drying buds. keep humidity below 40%, i personaly like to use a dehumidifier and keep humidity from 25-35%, this makes it dry fast but not TO fast.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2011)

My wife says the OG Kush looks like an elephant foot! lol!

peace
doublejj








1 month, since I posted this picture, the first week of July:


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 7, 2011)

sniperx999 said:


> Is there a guide somewhere around here for when and how your should put up that stuff? Or is it pretty much self explanatory?


Looking mighty fine!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 8, 2011)

thats the best coca cola comercial iv ever seen.


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

No shit! Have a Coke and a Smile!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning JJ, The boys didn't stay the evening but we had dinner and shared in some herbs. They did a heck of a job getting me a fire break up at the cabin.
Your OG is bigger than mine, guess I'm all back of the bus now...LOL Good job Double JJ..


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome JJ!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Morning JJ, The boys didn't stay the evening but we had dinner and shared in some herbs. They did a heck of a job getting me a fire break up at the cabin.
> Your OG is bigger than mine, guess I'm all back of the bus now...LOL Good job Double JJ..


.......and a slice of Blackberry pie!
Hey jj, Hodge kick us down some of that smoked Salmon....yummm! Good stuff there brother, thanks!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey treeman, sorry I couldn't meet-up while you were thru here, but you went thru faster than a band of gypsies! I would have given you some salmon personally, I'm glad you liked it. Now I'm out, so I have a good reason to go salmon fishing again!
Glad you had a good trip, I know Hodge really appreciates it, & she does make the best blackberrie pie!

No Hodge, your still in the front of the bus, your OG will out produce mine & I know it!

peace
doublejj


----------



## tybo911 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice thats a huge stock im jealous! some of mine are that big but just from wind damage, it looks like a 2 inch pipe threw a soft ball. Lol


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh man JJ I've missed too much while I was away.I almost shat when I saw that elephant's foot! In speaking of which I just got some Duck's Foot clones, ever heard of it? Apparently it's a big thing up north for outdoor growers.

Those drying racks look great, I may try those out one day, I have never personally cured in turkey bags but I know a few people that do. I tried it for a week but I wasn't happy with the results, I probably should have waited longer. I'm not fortunate enough to have a big full basement (extremely jealous) but I am fortunate enough to have a very small basement I was able to build a 4x8 grow room in, and I feel like hot shit. Nobody has a basement in so cal; nobody!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 9, 2011)

hey speaking of elephants feet, what's that brown stuff between an elephants toes??


----------



## BBYY (Aug 9, 2011)

slow natives! haha


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 9, 2011)

BBYY said:


> slow natives! haha


 Bahahaha. More creative than what I was going to say.


----------



## anomolies (Aug 9, 2011)

Heya, nice trees. Got a few questions for ya JJ if you don't mind

1) What soil/amendments are you using? (if you don't wanna share it that's fine. Just wondering if it's a special mix or store mix)

2) I remember your grow from last year, were those in the ground using the same soil?

3) How would you compare the size of the plants from this year compared with last? Smaller? Same?

I grow in coco outdoors in containers but I'm contemplating the switch back to soil and deciding the most cost effective way to do it. If I were to go with something like Subcool's SS recipe, running about $150-$200 per 100 gal container sized plant. (currrently my cost is less than $20 per plant)


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lets see some bud pic updates!!!


----------



## vdog (Aug 9, 2011)

anomolies said:


> Heya, nice trees. Got a few questions for ya JJ if you don't mind
> 
> 1) What soil/amendments are you using? (if you don't wanna share it that's fine. Just wondering if it's a special mix or store mix)
> 
> ...


This is what Im saying...... lol
double if you dont mind,

Bro if your growing on track with 100 gals at 150 to 200 bucks, you are getting ass raped, and someone is laughing at you, so if you really are growing that big, you would allready know! sorry not to be a asshole which I am, but sweriously? You can cuss me. but I will delete this when I sober up. Sorry You would know what a 100 gal prep area would bring you and you would allready be dialed up!!! Maybe Im just being a butthole because Im thinking more numbers?? Sorry I grow with cfls, forgive me


----------



## vdog (Aug 9, 2011)

Kevdogg!

Yes lets! I would say in 8 weeks that double will have some buds that you could beat a possum off the porch with. For fuxx sake the man has monsters
sorry Im blazed, double knows I dont post in other people threads, sorry


----------



## anomolies (Aug 9, 2011)

did it ever occur to you that maybe I've never done anything as big as 100 gal and would like to try it next year? And yea you're drunk, cus you misread what I wrote xD

If you're thinking in numbers of course you'd get out more than what you put in, but what I'm saying is that % wise it is a humongous jump in costs. Also, you're faced with a greater loss if for some reason the plant dies or something goes wrong.

Look at it like this. Some people yield 1 lb in 5 gal buckets. While the yield for 100 gallon is what, 6 lbs?
Assuming a bag of soil fills 25 gals, wouldn't it be more cost effective to have 5 plants in 5 gals vs 1 plant in a 100 gal

That's just an example though, I'm just trying to figure out for myself how big of a container and how expensive of a soil mix is necessary for my next outdoor.


----------



## vdog (Aug 10, 2011)

you are right! Im growing a 7 foot preflower plant in 7 gal of soil surronded by desert floor, so If you think for one minute you can tell us what is up.... you got the floor, because Im telling ya, you aint gonna grow a 10 lber in 7 gals of soil, a 5 gal, or a 10 gal, case closed. do not respond its to expensive for u, plus, I love you to

ps the secret message only you can see right know and no one else can, because I have magic thread powers, its called root space, if I invest an extra 15 bucs on organic soil with my own premix to get 10 lbs vs 3 lbs or even 5lbs, yeah bet you ass Im filling the container, especailly at 3k a bean, so shhhhhh... dont respond

case closed


----------



## whatup619 (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a quick question for you, do you allow a good dry out in the soil or do you keep it relitively moist at all times. Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2011)

High people?.......Good morning!

Thanks for all the kind words.

Soil mix:
I went out & bought bulk by the truck load; ewc, compost, bagged soil. I added lime, perlite, & Rainbow mix grow fertilizer. I figure I have about $50 per 100 gallon smart pot.

I don't water every day, I try not to water 3 days in a row.

Quick pick of the Medijuana. You can see how large the rest of the plants are getting. The PPPCP is showing some early flowers also

peace
doublejj


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 10, 2011)

That medijuana is looking real mice liking the buds. keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> High people?.......Good morning!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> ...


absolutely gorgeous.


why is this one flowering so much earlier than the others, is it just because its a faster finishing strain??


----------



## MediGrow530 (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, each strain is different. 

The Medijuana is a very early strain.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my god, I need a Medijuana cut! I have a super quick flowering season up at the elevation I am at, and something like that would be perfect. I've just been doing my same old same old SFV cut outside because she flowers extra early because of the afghani in her. But that Medijuana is crazzzy!


----------



## Bezy (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea truckloads is the way to go! Did you get super sacks or did they dump it at ur house? That Rainbow mix from Earth juice is killer from what I hear a few large OD growers around here use it with a lot of success.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Oh my god, I need a Medijuana cut! I have a super quick flowering season up at the elevation I am at, and something like that would be perfect. I've just been doing my same old same old SFV cut outside because she flowers extra early because of the afghani in her. But that Medijuana is crazzzy!


i was JUST thinking the same thing..... im in the same situation as you Joz, im sitting around 5,500 Ft alt. this year im trying Aurora indica (northern lights #5 X Afghani). i figure it should finish i tad earlier than the NL and be a bit bigger..... but that Medi is SUPER early....

i'm just drooling over that Medi tho, im going to have to get a smoke report when shes done.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2011)

Everything that went into a 100gl smart pot. 
50gl bagged soil
15gl organic compost
15gl fresh worm casting
15gl perlite
6cups Rainbow grow 5-5-2
6cups dolomite

Too be honest, I haven't given the plants hardly any Maxsea this year. Like 3 times total in 4 months. I've learned less can be more. You can do more harm with too much, than not enough. I look for signs of deficiency before I start adding anything. I gave them the Maxsea for the Micro nutrients, I don't think they needed any food.

This mix has turned out to be a "SuperSoil" so far. I've never had stalks this size!

I have given the Medijuana 2 good shots of Maxsea bloom w/molasses since she started to flower. I will continue with that.

No soil delivery, I went to the compost yard & worm farm & they loaded me up.

Molly likes to closely inspect anything that comes into her yard

peace
doublejj
P.S. I know somebody that will be growing this Medi indoors this winter. There should be some clones available for next spring!


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it DJJ! Would love to get a hold of some of that Medi too.


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 11, 2011)

Id like to get a cutting or two myself of that media to try it out JJ.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2011)

JJ you know I will be wanting that Medi too!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey jj-
Set me up with some of that Medijuana too,....oops, got mine last week. A dozen or so seeds.....
Thanks again Hodge!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, you can either go do some work for Hodge, like treeman, and get some seeds. 
Or wait & I'll let you know when I have a some cuts available.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bezy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, lot of interest in that strain man... Nice soil mix, it always feels good to get better and better results =) 
Wish we had soil places down here man, the closest place is up in Tracey 3 hours north. We are thinking of doing soil, compost, amendments and castings in our back lot at our shop, but I have yet to get the owners on board.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a few pic's of the Medijuana flowers up close.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 11, 2011)

JJ i hope you dont mine..... but i have dirty images of me and your ladies all up in me head 

you've teased me for so long.... finaly a little, satisfaction 

 thats a 5 star outdoor plant. many congradulations.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks great double jj that medi is looking real nice already. I ordered 10 seeds of medi online a couple days ago. They had an offer buy 10 get 20 for free. I am uploading my new video right now so I should have it up sometime this afternoon. Things are looking good man nice job




p.s any word on that ogk clone =D


----------



## Bezy (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice frostiness, Im thinking of adding Alfalfa meal to help bring out that level of frost.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Aug 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a few pic's of the Medijuana flowers up close.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 mmm looks so tasty!!! its so crazy how quick the flowering sets in! still boggles my mind!!


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Aug 11, 2011)

Say jj i hvnt been on hesr in a while and let me say you never stop amazing me bro i would love to try tht strain dwn hear in tha South outdoors to see wht she could do. I must say my hats off to you on this strain bro.


----------



## mr.bond (Aug 11, 2011)

JJ those Medi bud shots look amazing!!! Cheers to a great grow!!! cant wait to see what some of the colas look like when theyre done packing on the pounds...

mr. bond


----------



## the russian man (Aug 11, 2011)

jj you make all of us proud to have you on our forums


----------



## 420tycoon (Aug 11, 2011)

dang, lookin good! ull b smokin in no time


----------



## rd116 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks amazing brotha! A couple of mine just started flowering last week, your going to be loving your early crop!


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh....My.....God! So effin' pretty DJJ!


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 11, 2011)

You think it's too late to trellis my plants JJ?


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 11, 2011)

Amazing JJ, been creeping for awhile but finally decided to post. That medijuana flowers ridiculously early! Might be just what I need for next year hehehe... What time does it finish, like early september or something? Amazing grow man, a carport may be just what I need...


----------



## pho20 (Aug 12, 2011)

how many weeks is the medi into flower??


----------



## BBYY (Aug 12, 2011)

more rep DJJ! That medi is nice, but I cant wait to see what the others start producing


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks folks, I enjoy sharing with you

big, it's not too late, I'd go ahead if I were you.

The Medi is in about week 5 of flowering

Most of the other strains are stacking, & showing flowers!

peace
doublejj


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a bit confused on how you exactly tell when a plant starts flowering outdoors. Does the plant actually switch into flowering mode before it shoots out pistils? Is there really a way to accurately notice when a plant switches into flowering, or does it take a week to create noticeable differences? Thanks for helping with my annoying questions guys, I appreciate the knowledge


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2011)

There is about a week between grow & flowering, it's not really doing either. They have had their stretch period, and are wanting to flower.

Once I actually see the first small flowers appear, I start counting week 1. 

The Medijuana has been showing actual flowers for 5 weeks.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 12, 2011)

Jj, i just got home last night and I was gone for about three weeks and the sight i saw today in my back yard I could not believe. My G 13's got nice fat buds on them looks like someone poured sugur water on them. My others have grown a lot in three weeks. I think i have a new addiction!


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Aug 13, 2011)

Gop i think mary has tht affect on all of us. Hell i thnk growing is more addictive than smkin LMAO


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

It is!

It was even worse 'back in the day' before all this legal mamby pamby stuff! 
Today, High school kids are probably growing Cannabis as a class project somewhere!

You should have been in it when there was no "legal" weed! 
You had to pony up some gut's every time you visit your plants. It's a much easier game today

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 13, 2011)

> *You had to pony up some gut's every time you visit your plants. It's a much easier game today*


dude i remember one of my grows around the mid 80's. it was in horsefly BC, some of the worst mosquito country i have ever been in...... when i tell people that you LITERALY could die from blood loss in around 15 mins if you went out naken most people dont believe me, but there are actually forestry warning signs about the mosquito's. Anyways, it seemed like the perfect place to grow, since the popo probably wouldn;t go through all that trouble for like 50 plants, right? Wrong.

the Po-Lice staked out our grow for 3 weeks. we drove by in out hunting vehicles looking, asking "whats going on back there, do you guys find a body!?!?" they didn't say much and never realy suspected us..... but they were out there, in HELL for 3 weeks trying as hard as they could to catch us.... thats for dam sure.

we never got to harvest that crop, because we never had the balls to go back. these days i walk into a provincial park with 150~ Clones in a box and plant them somewhere i feel is "safe". it never used to be anything like this, its gotten SOOO much easier in the last 10 years.



> * High school kids are probably growing Cannabis as a class project somewhere!*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw the most beautiful sight today. 

On the fence next to the greenhouse, a big handsome Bluejay. 
With a big white butterfly in it's beak, beautiful!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats a a nice site! Do you think the roots have the sides and bottoms yet? Some guy in the organic section using 225 gallon smart pots. Like i was sayen earlyer makes me wanna go back north get all that gold country creek dirt! Seems to make the girls sooo green : ) So many options! I helped my friend so were gona use his truck to get the soil and amendments.. Costco is calling my name! haha


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

So, I had to get "Papillon"(my butterfly net), & start this years collection!

Once they get inside the greenhouse they're like "problem bears", "incorrigible"& have to be eliminated.

I lay their dead bodies out as a warning to others!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol hell yeah man its been awhile since ive run a butterfly net! Butterflies be warned!


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol never thought a beautiful butterfly would be such a beast lol 

GET EM!!


----------



## dralion (Aug 13, 2011)

Where abouts you live JJ? Hows the fishing? Anything happenning on the lower Rouge yet?



doublejj said:


> Hey treeman, sorry I couldn't meet-up while you were thru here, but you went thru faster than a band of gypsies! I would have given you some salmon personally, I'm glad you liked it. Now I'm out, so I have a good reason to go salmon fishing again!
> Glad you had a good trip, I know Hodge really appreciates it, & she does make the best blackberrie pie!
> 
> No Hodge, your still in the front of the bus, your OG will out produce mine & I know it!
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't been out again. Maybe next week. 

I'm in Sac

They are catching the shit out of them in the ocean right now!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

Bigapple420 said:


> lol hell yeah man its been awhile since ive run a butterfly net! Butterflies be warned!


When I catch them in the net I recite my favorite quote from Pulp Fiction


"Ezekiel 25:17.......The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


"Just some cold shit I memorized to say to a mother-fucker right before I pop a cap in his ass"

peace
doublejj


----------



## dralion (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Double JJ, so you pull leaves? Just dying yellow leaves, or do you pull large water leaves to the the plants get more light penatration? Also, where did you order your plastic trellis material from...My 7 foots started flowering and I definately need to trellis them. Thanks in advance



doublejj said:


> Yeah, this will slow yah down pulling leaves. But hey I'm retired now. I'll just pull up a stool & sit in there between them & pluck leaves & talk to Molly. It will sure go slower with the trellis.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


----------



## dralion (Aug 13, 2011)

JJ....I dont know buddy, I lagged and now my plants might be to tall to tray and cover with a carport. Besides, I went to the costco website and wasn't able to find carports anywhere....where exactly did you find them, online? or in the store? Any suggestions at this stage of the game?/



doublejj said:


> Having a cup of coffee this morning & thought I should answer some questions. Thanks for keeping this thread active, I enjoy the exchange of information.
> 
> dralion, I looked at your grow pic's, beautiful job. I think a Costco carport would be just the ticket for you. & I think you could easely build it right over your plants. For what the carport has saved me in bud worm & bud mold loss, I would put one up if I lived in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, I'm officially tired of pulling yellow leaves!

I've got scratches all up & down my arms from scraping against the wire cages, pulling leaves. I'm just pulling the dead/yellow leaves.

I think it might be time to lure, er., uh,.. I mean invite, some people over to spend some time with me in the garden! 

It can be such a wonderful relaxing place to watch people work!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2011)

They have them at every Costco I've ever been too. $199 in the store.

I ordered the Horti trellis from a company called Agriculture Sollutions online

You can put the carport on blocks. Mine was 14' last year!

peace
doublejj


----------



## jdro (Aug 13, 2011)

just checkin in on you jj, man those babys look good. Im lovin the pink pistils too. Its about to be the most beautiful time of the year


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, I'm still at it, pulling yellow leaves. I've spent hrs & hrs in there pressed between the plants, pulling leaves.

Look close & you can see how big the Medijuana flowers are getting

peace
doublejj
P.S. It was odd that everyone was busy this weekend, they know me all too well!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 14, 2011)

<3 how your lavender is PUSHING the tent up..... its better than a pole.

that medi bud is almost the size of your leg there boss!

judging from you>the chair>the plant i would say the lavender is 15~ feet tall?!? shyt.


----------



## husalife (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking good as usual JJ, Ill be sitting over in the corner for the rest of your grow. Good Luck to you my friend


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 14, 2011)

amazing as usual i see some very sore fingers in your future 

JJ You inspired me to throw up a ghetto make shift macgyver type greenhouse lol 
i was wondering what did you use to keep the plastic from diping down between the poles ? (tape?)
im going to do the roof over and want to do it the right way


----------



## sparking (Aug 15, 2011)

Doublejj, you are an inspiration man! Don't wanna mess your post up but would like to verify some of your information. When you use Maxsea 16-16-16, you add Epsom salt to your solution. I think it is 1 tsp per gallon of the mix. Do you add the salt every time you feed your plants? Do you use salt with Maxsea bloom as well? If yes, is it the same amount? I am in Butte county (hour away from you), and my plants look like dwarfs compering to yours...
Great Job Man!


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

you should've hit me up DJJ...I would've come to help you.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, I enjoy the interaction, & I appreciate your comments.

Pulling the yellow leaves really is a labor of love. I've been arm pit deep in each of the plants for days. Sometimes 2 arms! I'm getting to know them intimatly well!

I stopped adding Epsom salts when I switch to bloom. I was adding 1tsp per gallon to the Maxsea 16-16-16.

This soil mix has kept them so green, that I'm not doing my usual blend 50/50 bloom/veg for 2 weeks. I'm switching straight to bloom w/molasses.

Tape won't work bro, the sun will kill it in no time. If you go back to (page 7) of this thread, there are pictues of the clothesline & zipties I used. Good luck.

Thanks fumble, it would be a pleasure spending a wonderful day watching you bent over in the garden. It certainly gives me thought!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

hehehe...you're too funny man!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> They have them at every Costco I've ever been too. $199 in the store.
> 
> I ordered the Horti trellis from a company called Agriculture Sollutions online
> 
> ...


Hey jj-
Still waiting on my net from these guys. I ordered on the 27th of July and just got an e-mail today saying that they were away on vacation and it will be shipped out this week....the 15th of August. So taking me almost a month to hear back from them, hoping to have it here by the end of the week.
TMB-


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 15, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey jj-
> Still waiting on my net from these guys. I ordered on the 27th of July and just got an e-mail today saying that they were away on vacation and it will be shipped out this week....the 15th of August. So taking me almost a month to hear back from them, hoping to have it here by the end of the week.
> TMB-


 What you got up your sleeve? Cant be anything less than incredible! My brain is already thinking next year!


----------



## Gandalf GreenThumb (Aug 15, 2011)

Double jj, First let me say I bow in the direction of Sac. at least once a day in honor of your leadership. Wow!!

A question, have you ever tried contact cement or double sided tape to attach the greenhouse film to the carport frame?


----------



## MediGrow530 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are looking very JJ! cant wait to get my hands on that medi! just gotta get the time to get down that way!!! Ive been busy as fuck with the yellow leaves too!!!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 15, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey jj-
> Still waiting on my net from these guys. I ordered on the 27th of July and just got an e-mail today saying that they were away on vacation and it will be shipped out this week....the 15th of August. So taking me almost a month to hear back from them, hoping to have it here by the end of the week.
> TMB-


Hey TMB,
Not sure what netting you're waiting on but I tried http://www.nylonnet.com for some 7" sq by 7' x 100" x for 21.00. Compared to local, that's a giveaway. I'll let you know how long till I get it.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guy's

Most glues & tapes won't work for greenhouses. The sun makes short work of it. 

They do make a special clear tape for taping the greenhouse plastic, that the sun won't bother. 
For the price of 1 roll, I can re-cover the whole greenhouse with new plastic.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks sick JJ that medi is schweeeeeeetttt!!! Mine will be in the mail anyday now!


----------



## Gandalf GreenThumb (Aug 16, 2011)

I envy you the space, I wish I had room for a carport. However thanks to your inspiration I will convert my 10x10 gazebo for next year. Plan to do a thread.

A picture of my $200 Amazon greenhouse.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 16, 2011)

i chase butterflys around like im on one


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gandalf GreenThumb said:


> I envy you the space, I wish I had room for a carport. However thanks to your inspiration I will convert my 10x10 gazebo for next year. Plan to do a thread.
> 
> A picture of my $200 Amazon greenhouse.
> 
> View attachment 1738444


LMFAO dude!! i LOVE the hair. you realy are gandalf greenthumb hahaha.

i never thought butterfly's would realy be a problem untill this year, they invaded and took 2 plants over (out of 110, so not that bad...). next year im going to have a greenhouse and a massive butterfly net, which im going to name "Amero"

just wana throw the thanks out there to JJ, hodge, and the others on this thread which expand my knowledge every day. much obliged.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks folks
I gave the Medijuana a 5gl shot of Purple Max today

peace
doublejj


----------



## bunique209 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yo i live in california too and im growing outdoor in a greenhouse... i dont even have buds yet only a few hairs.. why is this??


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2011)

Different strains.

Most of my plants are like yours, just starting to flower. 

The Medi is a very early strain.

peace
doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2011)

your stuff looks amazing ! I wish mine would get that large lol. What do you think your largest single plant yield will be ?

My xj-13 is in its 5-6th week of flower too... shes so pretty but her buds are not anywhere near the size of those colas !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm hoping for 2lbs per. By the looks of it, the Medi should come close. 
She's the smallest

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks folks
> I gave the Medijuana a 5gl shot of Purple Max today
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Hey jj-
Purple Max??? you need to explain.
I put the wire cage around one of the girls under the carport (the "Cousin It" plant) and couldn't get to the "watering pot" the plants in with a 5 gallon bucket. I had to bust out last years watering set-up (sump pump and 10' hose in a 33 gallon can) to water today. I see you have the same issues with the netting. Something I'll have to deal with too for the next few months. 
Stay Safe...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2011)

A guy at a grow store gave my wife a bottle of Purple Max to try.

I used it (to appease my wife) on some plants indoors. Damn! 
I had to say they had more resin & aroma. 

So, I'm gonna give it to them all in the greenhouse

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2011)

I will def be checking into some of that Purple max DJJ. I soooooo wanna hang ornaments on your trees.


----------



## piney bob (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, look at those buds already. Great contrast with the bright green giants behind it. You could get lost in there for a while haha.


----------



## the russian man (Aug 16, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## mofoo (Aug 16, 2011)

more then 2 lbs..


----------



## Marky (Aug 16, 2011)

The strain is pineapple express. This picture was taken 2 weeks ago. How much do you think I will get off both plants? They go in my 6ft x 8ft greenhouse any time it rains. Then back outside when the rain stops.


----------



## husalife (Aug 16, 2011)

Purple max is some niiice stuff. Brings out the crystals and a little goes a long way


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 16, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm hoping for 2lbs per. By the looks of it, the Medi should come close.
> She's the smallest
> 
> peace
> doublejj



Your gonna have at least that bro.



looking great as usuall. 

My favorite grow on here to follow. Amazing job bro.


----------



## mr.bond (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice JJ... looking nice.... yeah I use Snow Storm Ultra (same as Purple Max but w/o the purple-enhancing compounds) as a foilar and it works magic. Pretty much pops trichs wherever you spray... and if you spray the buds it'll pile more and more trichs on. Obviously be careful about overdoing it if you spray the buds, don't want any mold. If you foilar, don't exceed the amount per gallon listed on the bottle, she'll burn ya. It also works much better if you foilar rather than a soil additive. Also I've noticed repeated foilar of the stuff on to fan leaves eventually causes them to curl or claw. Try to foilar only your budsites so your leaves continue to love you for the rest of your grow. Cheers JJ, can't wait for the next update!!!

regards,
mr.bond


----------



## Bezy (Aug 17, 2011)

Tricantonol is the main ingredient in Purple Max and Snow Storm, its derived from Alfalfa meal, its the least inexpensive "blinger" you can get and it works. I used strait up Alfalfa meal for my outdoor, $6.50 for a 3 lbs box of it did 20+ plants top dressed with some to spare, already seeing more frosty goodness. Oh and it has some good bennies in it too! 
try mixing it into your soil next time JJ.


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! I herd purple max was the killer stuff from reading in the organics section! So many things to buy! haha looking killer man! I just posted pics in my thread i know took me for ever! The banana is getting big so is my apricot.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm hoping for 2lbs per. By the looks of it, the Medi should come close.
> She's the smallest
> 
> peace
> doublejj


fantastic dbl jj!!! i dont know how ive been missing this!! im subd now now!!! you sure know what your doing mister!!lol its showing!!!


----------



## MediGrow530 (Aug 17, 2011)

yo JJ, I was wondering, when you spray with your atomizer do you us a wetting agent or dish soap with the pesticide? I was told by a buddy of mine and also the guy at the garden shop that it is a good idea to mix it in with the azamax then spray... whats your take?


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

lookin epic!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2011)

I was when I was spraying. 
I haven't with the atomizer I didn't think it needed it, because it spray's such a fine cloud. Down to the 100th micro, or what ever it is!

Did you get a mask? You need one

peace
doublejj
P.S. Call your buddies & tell them you have a new toy, tell them to bring some beer & they can try it out. Then you can sit back with a beer while they have fun with your new toy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 17, 2011)

just trying to understand, so you put dish soap in with what you were spraying for mites? why? if im using neem for mites,should i also?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2011)

As a "wetting agent". Helps it stick to the plant

peace
doublejj


----------



## mrmaddu (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey just wondering how far up in flowering will you spray those for bugs? ever affect the taste or smell?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2011)

Stop spraying as soon as you dare. 
I just sprayed the Medijuana for the last time (I hope), she's in week 6.
The rest of the plants will get fogged weekly for another month.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bezy (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea keep sprayin those mamas as long as you can, I found a freakin June bug on one of my plants this morning!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 18, 2011)

I plan on spraying for 2-3 more weeks and crossing my fingers.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a couple 4&5 wks flower! Im so afraid to spray them!!! Lol ohwell right!?? Lmao


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2011)

4&5 weeks? I'd spray'em bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 18, 2011)

4-5 weeks flowering.well ,you see my avatar.but im gonna again man.did yesterday after we talked here.i really want what you have! a fogger,but pump sprayer will havta do.or hose attachment.just so afraid of rot again!!lol


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 18, 2011)

JJ my shits getting to heavy and starting to snap and bend over . I need to support em bad. Any suggestions. Emergency!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2011)

Plastic horti trellis. Get some asap

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 18, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Plastic horti trellis. Get some asap
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Ordered mine July 27th......still waiting.......
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2011)

Your kidding! WTF? 

Mine came right away. Must have been a run on it, damn. That sucks!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you called them up yet and complained? Maybe you can even get it for free, or a sweet discount on your next purchase.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

Trillis netting at HD works well.


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 19, 2011)

How long did it take to get? I need something like yesterday. Will some concrete wire work? Shiiiiit


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 19, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> How long did it take to get? I need something like yesterday. Will some concrete wire work? Shiiiiit


 IDK how long it took to got.... but what i do know..

you can make a cage of chicken wire around the plant. it has the be bubbled out so that it doesnt push the plant inward.... that way it can be used to bend pranches to maximize light penetration and not harm the plant.

its ALOT harder and ALOT more work. and probably costs more to.

Edit:
just for kicks.... http://www.americannettings.com/trellis-netting/ this place delivers 1-3 days in state, 3-5 days national and 7-14 days international (north america..) and they sell rolls from 8 feet to 50 feet.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey JJ,
Been spraying my medi's and have still found worms, was hoping since it's not a drought year there would be less of them, (14 off 1 plant) not too worried yet. Scoped some of the medi yesterday and see amber in the tricolms, about 10% so far. Won't be long now.
Enjoyed one of the wife's melons yesterday, a crenshaw and was it tasty, will have more ripe soon, one with your name on it JJ...


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Hey JJ,
> Been spraying my medi's and have still found worms, was hoping since it's not a drought year there would be less of them, (14 off 1 plant) not too worried yet. Scoped some of the medi yesterday and see amber in the tricolms, about 10% so far. Won't be long now.
> Enjoyed one of the wife's melons yesterday, a crenshaw and was it tasty, will have more ripe soon, one with your name on it JJ...


Now that is a real early finisher for sure. Good work you guys cant wait to get my paws on some of that gear wont be long now. Keepem green dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Hodge, let me know when it's ripe, I'll come get it.

I have found 1 worm & some eggs on the Medi so far. But I've been spraying, well I mean 'fogging' them weekly. The Azatrol I'm using for mites works of worms also.

bigwood, I'd get around this weekend & find some trellis. It's too late for remesh wire, I'd try find some trellis, somewhere. Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 19, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Have you called them up yet and complained? Maybe you can even get it for free, or a sweet discount on your next purchase.


Hey Joz-
I've called, E-mailed, I finally got a response Monday saying they were on vacation and was shipped on Monday.....we'll see.
TMB-


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 19, 2011)

Sucks when that happens. Double JJ did I ask your or treemans buds. Have any of you used ironite? My friend in the foothills is using it on our girls up there in the creek dirt a long with bone meal. And only got one feeding. There so green and so big. I wana venture with the ironite if its good!


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The Azatrol I'm using for mites works of worms also.


Hey JJ. I noticed today I have a few mites and want to start treatment asap. Is the stuff you use a concentrate and you mix it with water? Can you get me a link to a product page? I have 6 plants and need to calculate how much I'm going to need. Thanks man


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn treeman, that sucks.
I only recommended them because of my experience with them, but I certainly would think twice about ordering from them again!

Never tried ironite goped, good luck, let me know how it works

Azatrol, is expensive as hell, and still worth it!
You can find it at any grow store, just follow the lable, good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## jakearoo (Aug 19, 2011)

JJ, How does the Azatrol compare/contrast with BT (Bacillus Thuringiensis) to control pests? Are they similar products? I want to be as organic and leave as little residue as possible but these bud worms are really pissing me off. Thanks and thanks for all the insights and inspiration.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Both are organic. BT is directed at caterpillars, Azatrol kills everything. 

BT is cheaper, if you only have worms to deal with.

I'm spraying Azatrol because I had spyder mites, it works on worms also.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 19, 2011)

Do these products kill on contact or does the plant absorb it and when they feed, triggers their death? I've been using spinosad and although it says it can affect spidermites, it clearly states it's not designed to fight them. That's why I want to dip into a second spray.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used spinosad before, works good. 
Azatrol works better imho

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 19, 2011)

double jj! the mite master!! hahaha were all hittn ya up!! lmao your good people dbl jj! not just cuz ya into mx either!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Had to snap a picture when I noticed this thread had gotten "420 likes"!

I'd like to give 420 thank you's!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Sometimes I just see things differently than other people!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Had to snap a picture when I noticed this thread had gotten "420 likes"!
> 
> I'd like to give 420 thank you's!
> 
> ...


haha yea I saw that too!! cool....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Quick pic of the Medi buds

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Aug 19, 2011)

Daaamn I got NOTHIN that far onto bloom....looks freakin' awesome bro, that's one cut I gotta get from ya!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 19, 2011)

veeeerrrry nice dbl jj!! veeerrrryyy nice indeed!


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 19, 2011)

Get that nasty ass Kirkland drinking water out of this thread. Arrowhead or bust. I like my water to not have a taste.


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 19, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> Get that nasty ass Kirkland drinking water out of this thread. Arrowhead or bust. I like my water to not have a taste.


My wife drinks Crystal Geyser. She swears Arrowhead tastes muddy.

Those Medi buds are farther along than any strain I've ever seen.

The best I've had were individual Durban Poison plants, which finished about the third week of September.

This year's specimen seems to be on track to finish about then, or within a week.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't give me too hard a time, I'm trying to learn to drink this stuff straight! 

Kirkland! I like my water the same brand as my toilet paper & hamburger!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Costco, the only store you can go in for a chicken & come out with $2000 worth of electronics & a chicken!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 19, 2011)

coleman natural food chicken at costco~thats me! what i do for a living!!! raise chicken.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

Had some for dinner tonight. Delicious, thank you!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2011)

The Medijuana was a gift from RIU member Hodgegrown (kiss's ring)

I will gladly pass it on

I know someone that is growing it indoors. There will be occasional extra clones available off & on this winter.

I will for sure try to have a handfull available in the spring. I can't supply everyone, but if your patient & local, I will share any extra's I have.

I only have one thing to say;
"Some day, and that day may never come, I will call upon you to do a service for me. But until that day, consider this justice a gift on my daughter's wedding day". 

peace
doublejj
P.S. You wonder how I get so much work done around here! lol!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 19, 2011)

> *P.S. Costco, the only store you can go in for a chicken & come out with $2000 worth of electronics & a chicken! *


man.... $2000 in electrinocs, a new bike for the kids, new clothes for the wife and i couldn't afford the damn chicken !!!

seeing those pics of the medi makes me drool.... your definatly going to get 2 LBS off that plant, and with buds that dense on outdoor buds, you deserve some proper respect.

i wish i could get a clipping of that medi, but im in canada and im prighty sure theres this thing about borders hahaha


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Quick pic of the Medi buds
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 You are sooooo the man DJJ! Those are some faaaat assss flowers. Medijuana is the shit for sure.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Had some for dinner tonight. Delicious, thank you!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


u betcha! try some of the marinated if ya can! even better!hahaha
and how far along are those medi buds? u got me beat dbl jj! mine are almost same size as the bottle at 4 weeks!! great job dbl jj!! yours are bigger than the effin bottle! very nice!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2011)

*bows down to the Sac area OG*


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The Medijuana was a gift from RIU member Hodgegrown (kiss's ring)
> 
> I will gladly pass it on
> 
> ...


Put me on the soon to be, mile long list 
I hope I have something worthy to offer in return...

Hops


----------



## the russian man (Aug 20, 2011)

well im in florida were the beer stays cool in the cooler and the ladys are at the beach


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 20, 2011)

I just looked at your pics of you sitten down a few pages back and dam i gotta say your doin things right yet again. There trophys! A forest in there i must say. Time for me step it up! More details and pics soon to come! Keep it up!!


----------



## 5150 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I ask how you tied the cords/ropes on your carport roof? Or have you got any rain yet and does it seem to work or still collect on the bottom? Also is that shade cloth on the sides? If so how much did you pay for that? And what % is it as far a sun blocking?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 21, 2011)

5150 said:


> Can I ask how you tied the cords/ropes on your carport roof?


i dont want to sound like a hater here, but ...... you realy should learn to tie knots. they can make all the difference in the world in certain situations....

im a bit of a survivalist......i think everyone should know this stuff.... its one of those things that just comes in handy all the time.

http://artofmanliness.com/2009/06/24/7-basic-knots-every-man-should-know/

P.S: the knot you want is called a clove hitch


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what you call the knot, but just make sure the cord runs 'over' the poles at both ends, top & bottom. This stops the rain problems, just runs off. If you go back to page #7, there's pictures.

Home Depot shade cloth on the sides. The plants love it, keeps a lot of butterflies away

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey JJ,
Things are looking up here, this morning I called a suicide hot line and when I told the guy I was thinking about suicide, he got all excited and asked if I knew how to drive a truck? J/K Got my sense of humor back from Iowa....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm not sure what you call the knot, but just make sure the cord runs 'over' the poles at both ends, top & bottom. This stops the rain problems, just runs off. If you go back to page #7, there's pictures.
> 
> Home Depot shade cloth on the sides. The plants love it, keeps a lot of butterflies away
> 
> ...


 thats fantastic!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 21, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Hey JJ,
> Things are looking up here, this morning I called a suicide hot line and when I told the guy I was thinking about suicide, he got all excited and asked if I knew how to drive a truck? J/K Got my sense of humor back from Iowa....


Glad your back Hodge....
Hoping all went as expected.
Nice to see your Medi loaded up with "beans", going to be nice to have around for a while.
We're planning a road-trip to the mid-western states to go watch some Hawkeye football this fall/winter, you want in Hodge? Your a college football fan right? I hear you have friends there in that area! 
Okay, I got my sense of humor on today too......hahaha.
Glad your back and in good spirits. 
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 21, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Glad your back Hodge....
> Hoping all went as expected.
> Nice to see your Medi loaded up with "beans", going to be nice to have around for a while.
> We're planning a road-trip to the mid-western states to go watch some Hawkeye football this fall/winter, you want in Hodge? Your a college football fan right? I hear you have friends there in that area!
> ...


Sure why not, long as someone else drives. 
My good friend Nuggs came over and pollenated the Medi for me, if you can blow up the pic, you can see all the male flowers on her. Will need lots of seeds cause of the interest in her...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2011)

Seeds!
Thanks bro, I don't know if I could take enough clones to keep up! lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Hodge, I have something for you, are you up 4 some company tomorrow?


----------



## wheezer (Aug 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Seeds!
> Thanks bro, I don't know if I could take enough clones to keep up! lol!
> 
> peace
> ...


yes yes yes!!........seeeeeeeeeds are gooooooood!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Seeds!
> Thanks bro, I don't know if I could take enough clones to keep up! lol!
> 
> peace
> ...


Sure but we'll have to make it in the afternoon....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, see you then!

My buddy went Ab diving, I've got some fresh abalone for you

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 21, 2011)

WTF Must I do to get into this circle of food! I just moved to California from Florida a few months ago and want to meet new people! Do you have an application? If I show up smoking 10 joints, will this prove I'm worthy  I would bring extra's obviously. You guys are awesome I bet! Killer story tellers I can tell.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2011)

Moteasah, I guess it's just one of the perks of being an OG! lol! 
Hang around a while, things will happen for you.

peace
doublejj

Anybody remember this picture, 90 days ago? 
5/16/2011







8/16/2011


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 21, 2011)

Man. With what I have grown and now know what it's like to move around my plants, misting them, feeding them..... I'm kinda glad mine are only 6 feet. I would need daily help. Next year I'll make my mark on these forums. I'm doing minimum 100g smart pots maybe more.

I've been blessed. Zero butterflies so far and I'm like 4-6 weeks from harvest. I'm praying to the lord I don't mess up my cure. I'm extremely nervous but also demanding of very pretty buds.


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

Hard to believe that in only 90 days you could have a full grown tree!


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 22, 2011)

So, if I really want trees next year, when should I start indoors. Now? Or is January ok?


----------



## bonghittersanber (Aug 22, 2011)

how do you do it? gopedxr is going to do a similar greenhouse. that is amazing growth for 90 days.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 22, 2011)

Who's garden did you sneak into for the second photo? We all know that is impossible to do in 90 days


----------



## wheezer (Aug 22, 2011)

f**k man.....I'm not coming to yours or hodges thread anymore......


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 22, 2011)

wheezer said:


> f**k man.....I'm not coming to yours or hodges thread anymore......


Damn man, you get up early.....


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 22, 2011)

thats incredible double jj!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maaaan! I wish i could see thru my phone!!lol but im on 90 days ved also,its totally possible!lmao cant wait to get off work to see these pix dbl jj!!!lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hard to believe that in only 90 days you could have a full grown tree!


This is the one that gets me, the OG Kush. This is the little plant he was planting in the picture, 90 days ago!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 22, 2011)

i keep wanting to post something about that elephant OG kush.... but i dont know what so say....

so im posting it the way it is JJ. theres nothing i CAN say. all i can do is like that beast of a stem......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2011)

The OG Kush is starting to flower.
In a few weeks, after the Medi is gone, I'll be able to get some full plant pictures, she's a beauty!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The OG Kush is starting to flower.
> In a few weeks, after the Medi is gone, I'll be able to get some full plant pictures, she's a beauty!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


I still have seeds of the OG from that plants run if you need more for next season? Going to pollenate another batch this season, so there will be them also.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 22, 2011)

thats-AMAZING! that trunk is massive! awesome before and after pics dbljj!


----------



## anomolies (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey jj are you watering these by hand or is that some kind of drip/sprinkler system?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a drip system for watering. 
I fertilize by hand.

peace
doublejj


----------



## cringer76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Doublejj where did you buy the sunscreen mesh for the walls? my dad has a carport frame just like yours but its only the frame that he said i can have


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2011)

I think if you listen carefully, you will hear an elephant roar.


----------



## jyermum (Aug 22, 2011)

cringer76 said:


> doublejj where did you buy the sunscreen mesh for the walls? My dad has a carport frame just like yours but its only the frame that he said i can have


fail!!!
Fail!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunscreen from Home depot

I think your right fumble, (doing my best Tarzan yell)!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2011)

Your grow is amazing! I wish mine was half of what yours is.


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep seeing the same questions posted over and over...Read the Thread!!!!


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Aug 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Stop spraying as soon as you dare.
> I just sprayed the Medijuana for the last time (I hope), she's in week 6.
> The rest of the plants will get fogged weekly for another month.
> 
> ...


 Hey dub j i have read some stuff on 'foggiponics'. Could you help me understand how u employ a fogger in your garden? And is it for pest control? that sounds effective. Thanks and happy growing!

P.S. I sub'd bro and look forward to learning a thing or two from ya. My 8 plants in 10gal smart pots are looking like smurfs compared to yours...lol!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Stolli, I'm not up on 'foggiponics'. 

I use the fogger for pest control. 

It works better than spraying because it keeps most of the moisture (that cause moldy buds) off the plants.

peace 
doublejj


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice. good to know. as you can see im new to this site... im trying to find a button to click to subscribe to ya but cant figure it out.


----------



## doowmd (Aug 23, 2011)

wheezer said:


> f**k man.....I'm not coming to yours or hodges thread anymore......


You know what they say....."Don't Hate The Player, Hate The Game" 

DoubleJJ, you get some midget to grab ahold the stalk for that pic? 
Fuckin amazing man!!!!!!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Aug 23, 2011)

doublejj said:


> This is the one that gets me, the OG Kush. This is the little plant he was planting in the picture, 90 days ago!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


doublejj, that is just AMAZING! Yours are the largest plants I've seen on this site. What's the temperature difference in/out of the greenhouse?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2011)

$tolli $ensi said:


> Nice. good to know. as you can see im new to this site... im trying to find a button to click to subscribe to ya but cant figure it out.


If you go to the top of the page & click 'my rollitup', you'll see that your already supscribed! Welcome to RIU!

No midgets just my fat hand.

Thanks for the compliment bro, but I assure you there are bigger plants than this on RIU. I'm just as amazed as you!

It's a little warmer inside, but the mesh walls let out most of the heat.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 23, 2011)

How many yrs u been using this set up j?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2011)

I built my first carport greenhouse 2008, it's changed over the years to what you see now

peace 
doublejj


----------



## piney bob (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats what those smart pots will do for your root production. filled to the brim. It will be a task ripping that mass out of there. Have you noticed the soil drying quicker in the pots as opposed to being straight in the ground?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2011)

I tend to be a bit of an over-water'er. The smart pots are perfect for me, you can't over water them! 

The stalks & root mass are incredible. If you try to poke something down into the dirt, like the watering stake in the picture, you can't! It's a solid mass of roots! Like one of those woven door mats.

peace
doublejj


----------



## husalife (Aug 23, 2011)

lol makes you wonder where all the dirt goes when that root mass gets like that


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 23, 2011)

husalife said:


> lol makes you wonder where all the dirt goes when that root mass gets like that


 Yea really! lol I love my smart pots i am not ready to do 100s next year i was thinking 45 gallon or 65. I should be able to get a nice yield with those no? I mean really lol thats 45 gallons of soil!


----------



## doowmd (Aug 23, 2011)

husalife said:


> lol makes you wonder where all the dirt goes when that root mass gets like that


I guess the plants roots "ate" the dirt? Talk about a heavy feeder!!!
(*wakka wakka wakka *)


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2011)

So are you going to make that stalk into a club or what? I bet you could knock someone cold with that thing.


----------



## ledgrowing (Aug 24, 2011)

make that stock into a cain


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 24, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Yea really! lol I love my smart pots i am not ready to do 100s next year i was thinking 45 gallon or 65. I should be able to get a nice yield with those no? I mean really lol thats 45 gallons of soil!


My goal is 100's next year. I started mid June outdoors with clones so I went with 10 figuring starting so late there was no way the roots would fill the pot.... Wrong. Just like JJ, it's all one pot of roots now and the dirt was consumed so it seems.

I'd like to also figure out how to water them better I'm doing 3 gallons per day now just to keep them from drooping all over. I assume with 100 gallons, assuming you give them a good fill, can easily go days without watering. This everyday shit walking from pot to pot with a watering bucket sucks!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> My goal is 100's next year. I started mid June outdoors with clones so I went with 10 figuring starting so late there was no way the roots would fill the pot.... Wrong. Just like JJ, it's all one pot of roots now and the dirt was consumed so it seems.
> 
> I'd like to also figure out how to water them better I'm doing 3 gallons per day now just to keep them from drooping all over. I assume with 100 gallons, assuming you give them a good fill, can easily go days without watering. This everyday shit walking from pot to pot with a watering bucket sucks!


That's why I looked into a drip system! I got tired of bending over with water buckets.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 24, 2011)

Drip lines are the way!


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 24, 2011)

angryblackman said:


> That's why I looked into a drip system! I got tired of bending over with water buckets.


How exactly does this work? Like does it just drip all day long slowly or do they come on for intervals? I should say, how should it be set up.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Aug 24, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for the compliment bro, but I assure you there are bigger plants than this on RIU. I'm just as amazed as you!
> 
> It's a little warmer inside, but the mesh walls let out most of the heat.
> 
> ...


You don't have a thermometer or keep track? In my greenhouse, it gets about 10-20 degrees hotter inside than out. I've had to use shade cloth to cut the heat. Shade cloth gives me 10 degrees of cooler temps, I'm thinking next time to use a misting system. Unfortunately, in my situation having the sides open is far too much public exposure for my taste.

If there are bigger plants I'd love a keyword, thread or link. My goal is to grow some trees!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> How exactly does this work? Like does it just drip all day long slowly or do they come on for intervals? I should say, how should it be set up.


Easiest way to explain it...

http://home.howstuffworks.com/irrigation3.htm


----------



## husalife (Aug 24, 2011)

doowmd said:


> I guess the plants roots "ate" the dirt? Talk about a heavy feeder!!!
> (*wakka wakka wakka *)


Plants gonna eat the damn smart pot next. FEEED MEEEEE


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2011)

I just connect my drip system to the garden hose, & water with the stove timer in the kitchen! lol!

The greenhouse runs about 10 deg warmer than outside.

Good luck everyone, happy growing

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning DJJ. My PK is one big root system too. I put two gallons h20 in my 15 gal smarties. I have to put it in a little, wait several minutes, put in a little more...


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 24, 2011)

My hose reaches up to mine in the ground so lately I've just been putting on a sprinkler attachment and have it on super low for 10 minutes  Although I've forgotten about it a few times... I feel like the drip that's on it doesn't get enough area, or do you guys have multiple sprinkler head things? Thanks guys, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 24, 2011)

i personally have 2 gal an hr drippers on mine,and multiple lines to my biggys.they get an hr everymorning.


----------



## vdog (Aug 24, 2011)

brandon72727 upon investigation of your avatar, it appears there is a nice looking blonde haired lady who is getting ready to bite the tail of a green kitty kat, she should be very careful, she might get cat scratch fever.

ps
doublejj, besides doing exactlly what your doing and making sure the plants I grow over 8 feet dont try and eat anyone, is there anything you will need help with? Can I do any of the following for you: hold a ladder, pick some yellow leaves, trim some buds, load the hash making laundry machine, go swimming in the pool, make sure any of your meds are still tasteing good, or etc. then you can just ask! LOL 
One request is that you have to show atleast one pic with stuff hang drying. I bet it looks glorious


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> My hose reaches up to mine in the ground so lately I've just been putting on a sprinkler attachment and have it on super low for 10 minutes  Although I've forgotten about it a few times... I feel like the drip that's on it doesn't get enough area, or do you guys have multiple sprinkler head things? Thanks guys, hope you're all doing well!


I have several 1gph and some 2 gph drippers along with some 180 and some 360 degree sprayers.  I think it all came in my kit for $19.99.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys

Each pot has 4 1gph drippers. Except the OG Kush has 2 drippers & 1 360 sprayer. I bought a bag of drippers & it had 1 sprayer in it, so I used it on the OG.

I try to position the drippers around the stalk to cover as much area as possible.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh, & for the record, "I love my mother-in-law" & it really is a koi pond!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2011)

LMAO!! I love cross thread jokes.  Gotta keep up to understand!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't really hang my plants vdog, too big! I don't have a 2 story garage. 

I usually strip all the buds & leave the skeleton standing inside the cage. Kinda medieval looking!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 25, 2011)

I am getting closer to build that green house getting excited! Man were down here near palm springs cooking away! Feels like 110 outside my brain is getting cooked lol. Everythings green so far! that 90 day review was epic!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey jj-
I finally got my Ag netting yesterday, 4 weeks to the day I ordered it. They must have used Pony Express shipping.....LOL.
The girls in the weed cage got covered this morning, not as bad as you guys made it out to be putting it up, but I had the wife helping me too. I better knock on wood, I still have the carport girls and the greenhouse to go.
Stay Safe...
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice updates everyone!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the kind words everyone. I enjoy reading your comments.

That's good news treeman, that trellis should help a lot. I guess your just better at tying girls up, than I am!lol!

I was talking with Hodge today & I agreed with him when he said he wished he had planted all Medijuana this year! Dough!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 25, 2011)

the medijuana looks like a fantastic strain! good yeilder it seems with those tops!!! me likey! i guess i missed what the make up strains are of it??


----------



## anomolies (Aug 25, 2011)

Im gonna attempt a tree grow next yr. Veg indoors till 4 ft+ and put them outside in spring. Do you think they would get rootbound and max out 100 gal smart pots?


----------



## vdog (Aug 25, 2011)

It appears that anomolies cat is a hybrid with cannabis, it is growing bud hairs, perhaps a relative of the green cat in brandon727272 avatar

Veg indoors and put out, this is why I put up with 116 in the shade, in the dead of winter Im gonna be outdoors with a lights hanging over my plants and they will be on a timer 2 to 7 am. Good luck thou, I will be watching, as I want the tree club thread to be started here


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thank you very much for all the kind words everyone. I enjoy reading your comments.
> 
> That's good news treeman, that trellis should help a lot. I guess your just better at tying girls up, than I am!lol!
> 
> ...


Well here anyway, up at the cabin would put strains that need cooler temps to finish (purples) Last season I had 2 medi's here and averaged about 3 lbs per plant, hope to get the same this grow with 3 medi's in the garden. They should be trimmed, cured and put away before any other strain is ready to cut.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

If................
If I could do it over, they would all be Medijuana!

Next year

I'll call you tomorrow Hodge, I need a pie fix! lol!
Actually I'd like to get a closer look at your Medi flowers, thank you bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats an amazing yeild! I can only wish!!!im hopin for a lb a plant on a few of mine.but 2&3 lbs a plant would fantastic!!!!lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

All you guy's and your worm problems got me gun shy! I can't even see the tops of these plants!

I'm using the fogger twice a week now!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh yeah, the White Grape blew thru the roof. I'll try to get some pic's today. She heading for 14'!


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

Feeling very small here....hoping for a half lb each.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck fumble, you've got your hands full girl.
Maybe a nice Medi clone would cheer you up!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got a huge smile on my face! Would so love a Medi clone. Maybe I could make you something tasty in return.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

Got any pie?

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

what kind do you like? Bacon cheesburger potato pie? or maybe fruit pie? hehehe


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

jk, no pie necessary. I just want to see a smile on your face!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

you got it!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

The 'carport annex' had a blow-out!

The White Grape was pushing the top out, so I took it off. 
She's headed for 14'!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The 'carport annex' had a blow-out!
> 
> The White Grape was pushing the top out, so I took it off.
> She's headed for 14'!
> ...


Good God,
She's a man eater.

Hops


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn JJ, she's a monster! It almost looks like you have 2 carports right next to each other, or am I just seeing things? I think I've convinced myself to run a carport next year (whether from Costco or homemade). Grow out a few monsters in there . I love checking into this thread. Hope you're doing well JJ!


PS, I think I know someone else (cough) who would LOVE a medi cut next spring. 


PPS, I don't even know what to expect yield wise, I'll be happy as long as its over a few ozs


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

I kind of 'annexed' the space between the carport & garage. I had about 7ft. had iit covered with plastic on PVC hoops. I kept raising the hoops, but finally ran out of space. So I pulled the plastic off that part. Most of the plants are still under a roof. But the White Grape is an Ape. I can spray it better now (from the roof).

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'm trying make sure there are Medijuana clones available next spring, steps are being taken!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 26, 2011)

oh... my f#*kn god. did i mention oh my f#*kn god? cuz oh..... my f#*kn god. what a perfect ball shape to.is she still vegging? no.... couldnt be! i aint never cleaned pot leaves outa the rain gutter before!!lmfao ur tha effin man double jj!! no doubt.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Aug 26, 2011)

I ordered the medijuana seeds from the amsterdamseed company and got robbed! 60 euros for 10 and its been almost a month... I was given a fake tracking number that dosnt work and the contact us part of there site dosnt work!!! So lame.. Hey jj I was curious if you knew of a place ( club or w.e) to find some male pollen? Any idea where I should look? Not really picky just looking for something to play with. 


P.S. That plants is so damn big lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

That sucks on the Medi seeds bro, don't stress, I got you covered on the Medi!

As for pollen, no I don't know anyone. You could try an add on Bud Trader or Craigslist. Good luck

peace
doublejj
P.S. I couldn't see until I took the plastic off, how bad the spyder mites were up top, the fight continues!


----------



## pho20 (Aug 26, 2011)

dam i hate fuckin spider mites they are a b**** to get rid of good luck hope they dont ruin your crop


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2011)

You don't need to worry about falling off the ladder, now you need to be carefull not to fall off the freaken roof! I though you were staying away from 14 footers?
Nice job jj, I knew that "roof extension" was only a temporary fix. She want's a view of the neighborhood!.....lol

Stay Safe...
TMB-


----------



## iamgman (Aug 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the kind words. You know I read all of your threads.
> 
> Yes, this new location is closer to the neighbors, but much more Sun. .........
> 
> ...


From the look of that White Grape.. your grow failed miserably.. better luck next year  I think you forgot to account in the 'more sun' part haha


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I kinda overshot the runway on that one! lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I won't have that problem next year, it's gonna be all Medijuana.


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 26, 2011)

I need Medijuana!!! Haha

I don't even know what kind of yield to expect from my plants this year!!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you kidding me man that plant is like as big as your house!! I mean good lord its not even the first of september and its pushing up past the roof! I cant believe what i am seeing! How tall is it???


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a before picture

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Aug 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> the 'carport annex' had a blow-out!
> 
> The white grape was pushing the top out, so i took it off.
> She's headed for 14'!
> ...


aaaaa haha ha aaaaa iiii looove iit!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahahaha, JJ, you fucking kill me man! Look at that fucking plant! WTF!? She is like the Arbiter or something, oh man.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

It least you guy's are laughing at me. You should have heard my wife SCREAMING at me!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2011)

As you can see in the other picture, the White Grape is taller than the bamboo fence!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2011)

Hole....Lee...shit!!!!!!! I just am....... impressed.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 26, 2011)

NICE!! use your "chingadera" to tame those bitches!


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesus Edith! You've got a tree house! It's....just.....so....beautiful.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> As you can see in the other picture, the White Grape is taller than the bamboo fence!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 is that last yrs trunk there beside you dbl jj??


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats crazy JJ, spraying those mites from the roof probably is your best bet! Its gonna be quite the harvest.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 27, 2011)

My white grape only hit 5 foot. what you feeding them things? Do have a 12 foot wooden orchard ladder much more stable than those aluminum things...lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 27, 2011)

It's the "White Brand" that loves jj's conditions...
White widow last year, White grape this year, you must be living in a "white" neighborhood?.....lol 
Great job jj, keep up the good work. 
TMB-


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 27, 2011)

what ever it is,its unbelievable!!


----------



## rd116 (Aug 27, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> It's the "White Brand" that loves jj's conditions...
> White widow last year, White grape this year, you must be living in a "white" neighborhood?.....lol
> Great job jj, keep up the good work.
> TMB-


I think it has more to do with his *GREEN *thumb! I am beginning to think they might actually be the color green! Pics of your thumbs or you're an alien JJ!!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2011)

or he was playing in the finger print ink at his old job cause he was bored.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Aug 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The 'carport annex' had a blow-out!
> 
> The White Grape was pushing the top out, so I took it off.
> She's headed for 14'!
> ...


 lol you wont be getting on the ladder will you!! LOL let someone else get on it with the atomizer strapped... its a tough one but i know its possible, cuz i did it!! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2011)

I even hid the ladder i used to climb up on the roof on the other side of the garage (behind the camper) & she still found it!

I may have to use Medi clones as 'bait'. To lure unsuspecting friends over to get up on the roof with the fogger. 

If the fogger wasn't so loud, I'd spray in the middle of the night while she is sleeping.

There was a debate (I'll call it a discussion) about weather or not we should plant any more 'White' strains. I'm pretty sure this ends it. 

We are now segregated, 'No White's Allowed'! lol! "Is this legal?"

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!! 

I think that I might just come over now that I know that it's a safe environment.


----------



## vdog (Aug 27, 2011)

*x2j's*

I was talking to a grower in Northern Arizona yesterday who says kush isnt coming off the California dispencary shelves like it used too????? I love kush and would grow it anyday, regardless of what the consuming public is doing

The whites that I have ever had are coveted as medicinal in alot of circles???? 

Dont know what to say, just my 2 cents


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2011)

If you go back East, or to any non-medical state, it's all about the "Kush"!

Especially "Cali Kush"!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I even hid the ladder i used to climb up on the roof on the other side of the garage (behind the camper) & she still found it!
> 
> I may have to use Medi clones as 'bait'. To lure unsuspecting friends over to get up on the roof with the fogger.
> 
> ...


if no one else raises there hand,lemme know! id doit just to get my picture next to it!!!


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 27, 2011)

Me! Wait roof? Yea no. I'm 370lbs. I can pluck yellow leaves like a pro though


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> if no one else raises there hand,lemme know! id doit just to get my picture next to it!!!


I hear that! But ya JJ if you ever need any help with something like that and don't know anyone, shoot me a pm. I'm somewhat near you I think.


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2011)

djj, you know I would love to get up on that roof for you. But 1, my bf would kill me as your wife would you, and 2, um "fumble." lol


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

Bigapple420 said:


> I ordered the medijuana seeds from the amsterdamseed company and got robbed! 60 euros for 10 and its been almost a month... I was given a fake tracking number that dosnt work and the contact us part of there site dosnt work!!! So lame.. Hey jj I was curious if you knew of a place ( club or w.e) to find some male pollen? Any idea where I should look? Not really picky just looking for something to play with.
> 
> 
> P.S. That plants is so damn big lol


Really man that sux because i was looking at them after following JJ's progress with his girl. Did they ever come through.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2011)

Hodge told me that's where he got the seeds originally, & the seeds came right away!

Well, Hodge is making seeds & I'm taking clones, I think we'll beat them yet!

peace
doublejj


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe i will still try a order, every now and then you lose a order through the mail maybe it wasn't their fault. Your plant's are amazing Double JJ i have showed some of my friends your pics and they still don't believe a MJ plant can get that big..lol.
happy growing...tristynhawk


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate to be this way but, has anyone grow "The Black"?!?

I gotta change my ways!

peace
doublejj


----------



## zoombud (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I hate to be this way but, has anyone grow "The Black"?!?
> 
> I gotta change my ways!
> 
> ...


I got 1 or 2. will take a pic and post it for ya. Be forewarned, my blacks got twice the size of my white grape


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I hate to be this way but, has anyone grow "The Black"?!?
> 
> I gotta change my ways!
> 
> ...


right here!!!blACkk domina. 4th grow now.breed my own version tho!thats why there is dbl k.Kottonmouth King.got plenty of seds if ya wanna go black.youll never go back!!hahaha lmfao


----------



## vdog (Aug 27, 2011)

It appears that doublejj can grow the roof off, literally.

It also appears that tristynhawk's avatar depicts a woman who is clearly frustrated after running out of gas in her car, its 230 pm and shes in central Phoenix and has to be to Scottsdale for sushi by 7. I do hope she makes it.

While the same time TWS's avatar depicts a young lady that needs to go to her friends house and pick out bra's,


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I got 1 or 2. will take a pic and post it for ya. Be forewarned, my blacks got twice the size of my white grape


Here's the XXX Black Afghani or as I call it, Taliban toilet paper. Shot of the medi and Bob says Hello just horse-n-around....


----------



## iamgman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Here's the XXX Black Afghani or as I call it, Taliban toilet paper. Shot of the medi and Bob says Hello just horse-n-around....


Bob looks like a happy horse... guess we know what you feed him for fodder...


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 28, 2011)

Your buds are huge. I know mine won't reach quite that large but do buds continue to grow for the entire bloom phase or do they spend half the time maturing? The reason I ask is it SEEMS like week 2-3 for me my buds grew quite fast now have slowed. Is that normal? Now my buds are just going to mature or should they still be growing.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes bro, it's normal. They all go thru growth spurts.

Many plants will give you a last minute flurry just before they finish flowering

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks JJ. I seem to make a new thread daily on questions and also post in here from time to time. Next year I'll only have one question. What am I supposed to do with 10lbs of marijuana?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 28, 2011)

> *Many plants will give you a last minute flurry just before they finish flowering*


man i LOVE the strains that grow big, slow down for 2-3 weeks then.... BANG, one morning you see your baby and she's growen another inch or 2 and the calyxses have started to swell..... THC prickeling with excitment and anticipation of the coming harvest.... and then everything starts to amber up nicley, and you know shes blessed you with a bountifal harvest...

dam that can get erotic fast.... marijuana is a beautifal thing 



> *What am I supposed to do with 10lbs of marijuana? *


well, i smoke around an OZ every 10-12 days..... thats like 3 LBS a year, and i consider myself a constant smoker......

with 10 LBS i would save 5 for personal consumption and sell 5 to patients in the surrounding area. That is, if you are legal to grow (legal to sell extra suply to legal patients), or comfortable with selling.

Personaly when i sell, i sell 1+ LBS and never sell small time. its easier to keep the heat off your back if people arn;t coming to your door 24 hours a day.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

Well officially, IT'S ON!........ripper season!

I've been staying up all night & sleeping/naping during the day. So I was awake last night.

About 3:30am Molly starts barking her, 'I see a man' bark on the front porch. I can tell when she is barking at a person. I step outside & look around don't see anything. I figure it was maybe a jogger or bicyclist. I bring Molly inside. I have a 'doggy door' & within 5 min she was back out barking. 

Again I can't see anything, so I just sit down on the front porch with Molly. She keeps staring accross the street. Sure enough after about 2 min a head pops up from behind a fence across the street!

About a 20 year old kid, dressed in dark clothes. I asked him what he's doing? He said he lived on the next block over & thought he could just cut thru there. When I told him there was no way thru there, he yelled "Who the Fuck are you!" as he ran down the street!

Molly 1
Rippers 0

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I'm gonna have to start sleeping in the living room with the door open...back neighbor had friends over yesterday and they were up on the fence just having a good ole look. I told him to quit looking over my fence. Lexi gave them a warning too.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Well officially, IT'S ON!........ripper season!
> 
> I've been staying up all night & sleeping/naping during the day. So I was awake last night.
> 
> ...


Tis the season....
I'm not on the protection/guard mode yet, but that starts in Sept which is this week. I've just been leaving the cage door open and unlocked this season so far, but that will change soon. I need to set up my driveway sensors in the garden. I have 3 sensors in the garden, and 2 alarms in my room, and another alarm hanging on my shed which is near garden. The thinking there is if the potential "rippers" hear the alarm on the shed it will chase them away and I avoid shooting someone. It's a lot of work digging a hole big enough to bury someone in it.....lol. But it would make great fertilizer in the garden for next year!

Sleep with one eye open....
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

I may be digging another Koi pond!

peace
doublejj


----------



## husalife (Aug 29, 2011)

I too have been doing the grave yard shift JJ. I HATE IT but I Love my girls. Got a pretty Red pit watching my ladies and a Blue Brindle pit inside to protect indoor girls while Im away.
I shot 2 possums "2 different occasions" and 7 or 8 rats last night in my barn about 12am-4am. Getting into my birds, but not any more or at least those 2 possums anyways.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Tis the season....
> I'm not on the protection/guard mode yet, but that starts in Sept which is this week. I've just been leaving the cage door open and unlocked this season so far, but that will change soon. I need to set up my driveway sensors in the garden. I have 3 sensors in the garden, and 2 alarms in my room, and another alarm hanging on my shed which is near garden. The thinking there is if the potential "rippers" hear the alarm on the shed it will chase them away and I avoid shooting someone. It's a lot of work digging a hole big enough to bury someone in it.....lol. But it would make great fertilizer in the garden for next year!
> 
> Sleep with one eye open....
> TMB-


Oops, I meant to say KOI POND TOO!....LOL
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been thinking about my covering and it will be visible from the street so I am going to wait till there is rain in the forecast before putting it up. So far so good on the rippers as there are no kids on my block and mostly older couples.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2011)

Anybody got a boat? Dexter does it best!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2011)

fumble said:


> Anybody got a boat? Dexter does it best!


LOL My kid walked in on me laying out the plastic in the garage and went to ask his mom if he had anything to worry about. LOL


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

what a dueche bag.. WAY TO GO MOLLY!!! give her a puppy treat for me.. gotta love when your pooch protects your shit. lol

ROFL " WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??!!" lol uh the guy thats gonna shoot you with a cross bow if you step on my land.. i wont kill ya but i will make your life hell lol


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 29, 2011)

With the infrared camera's, 5 dogs and a worker living in a tent trailer next to garden, I still sleep lightly. Did you see the news coverage about 2 idiots who shot at a car delivering newspapers, wtf? Since California has no castle doctrine law, better not shoot unless there is a threat to your person. That's why I keep a paintball gun nearby, but officer, I thought it was a skunk.
On a side note, Way to go Molly!!!!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> With the infrared camera's, 5 dogs and a worker living in a tent trailer next to garden, I still sleep lightly. Did you see the news coverage about 2 idiots who shot at a car delivering newspapers, wtf? Since California has no castle doctrine law, better not shoot unless there is a threat to your person. That's why I keep a paintball gun nearby, but officer, I thought it was a skunk.
> On a side note, Way to go Molly!!!!


Yep.. Dumbasses....

http://www.fox40.com/news/headlines/ktxl-news-newspaperdeliveryshooting,0,7675307.story


----------



## whatup619 (Aug 29, 2011)

Am just learning about greenhouses after about 8 yrs indoor and I will be setting my own up soon. Can u tell me what kinds of alarms work the best and where I can by them as I am very intrested. On another note prop 215 card ex dispensary and delivery service I was hoping some one would trade me some good producing seeds outdoor for some of my quality clones am in san diego thanks guys love this site


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

That's what I thought when Molly started barking, 'newspaper delivery', but it was too early for that.

Molly is having pot roast for dinner tonight, she's my good dog!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Anybody else listen to "Coast-to-Coast" radio show? Some of the most bazar sh*t you've ever heard. Kinda like the "National Enquirer" of radio. Plenty entertaining enough, to keep you awake all night! lol! It's all about UFO's & 911 conspiracy's, but the crazy nuts that call in, are the best fun!
I think I'll be listening to a lot of nuts on the radio for a while!


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2011)

I've listened to coast to coast. Defintley a trip. Do you believe ? lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

The 'Night shift' getting some rest & recuperation, she has "First Watch" in the AM!

peace
doublejj


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

I believe 

You must constuct more energy pylons!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 29, 2011)

between my hound and my motion sensor alarms,i hopin for the best to. double jj,good gob to you and your dog!! she deserves the pot roast!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> That's what I thought when Molly started barking, 'newspaper delivery', but it was too early for that.
> 
> Molly is having pot roast for dinner tonight, she's my good dog!
> 
> ...


When I first bought my property here it was just land, brush, wildlife, no buildings, nothing. I would come to the property and camp out to work, burn brush, clear poison oak, whatever work that needed to be done. At night I had a radio to listen to and every night I would tune into that program at 10:00pm. It was when they had the original host, can't remember his name, but he was a whacked out dude. Had me freaked out more then once, had me laughing my ass off a few times too. Just goes to show you that their are a lot of crazy people out there in this world. 
TMB-
I believe that their is "life" out there, but I don't think they're flying around my neighborhood looking to abduct people.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Treeman I'll bet "Bigfoot & Mothman" nights were special favorites! Or was it, "Vampire & WereWolf" night?!LOL!
Every time I find a bruise that I can't remember where I got it I tell my wife "The aliens must have dropped me"!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Tonight's topic is: "Secret Societies"! Oh boy, I can hardly wait!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't condone the use of firearms to protect marijuana, it's much too severe for just a thief. 
The punk I saw looked like a tweeker though, so there's a good possibility he was armed. 

So I thought it might be wise keep the 'Taliban' handy.

I've been cleaning some brush around the yard (looking for a place for a koi pond).

Picked this up at Harbor Freight $4.99, my little friend "Taliban"!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2011)

Time to start rolling out the Concertina Wire on the inside of the fence. I like the idea of protecting myself with a stun gun, because once they are down you are free to fuck them up in whatever way makes you feel better.

You might have to do an emergency top on the White Grape to keep your secret a secret... not like half the block can't smell it already.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I don't condone the use of firearms to protect marijuana, it's much too severe for just a thief.
> The punk I saw looked like a tweeker though, so there's a good possibility he was armed.
> 
> So I thought it might be wise keep the 'Taliban' handy.
> ...


now for 5$ at walmart getthe knife sharpener that you just drag the blade thru the sharpener,and it becomes razor sharp! my brother did the same thing!! scary sharp!! effin tweekers.rippers give marijuana a bad name.the violence that goes with the ripping.bastards.one of the only down falls to it all! imo.


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 29, 2011)

I got motion cameras and a nice Louisville Slugger! You can get motion cameras for cheap nowadays and they work wonderfully. As soon as they detect motion they come on and if you have a monitor hooked up to them they pop up on the screen. Super easy to install and you can get them at Costco!!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwwww. Molly is just adorable. You must kiss her snout for me. She definitely deserves pot roast!

As for the 'Taliban", just give me two of those and call me Elektra!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 29, 2011)

JJ, couple years back had kids jumping my back fence, put some strips of plywood down with nails thru it, even when the deputy from local sheriff's office came out and saw it, she winked and made a comment on it. I just stayed mumm about it. Do recall a yelp from that area once or twice....


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 29, 2011)

Back in the 60's and 70's in San Jose people would break bottles of glass and put them all along the tops of there fences for the same purposes. On the East Side of Course. Haha


----------



## wheezer (Aug 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey Treeman I'll bet "Bigfoot & Mothman" nights were special favorites! Or was it, "Vampire & WereWolf" night?!LOL!
> Every time I find a bruise that I can't remember where I got it I tell my wife "The aliens must have dropped me"!
> 
> peace
> ...


Do I believe in bigfoot? Yea ..pretty sure my brother married his sister!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2011)

Wheezer you are cracking me up all over the threads!


----------



## jyermum (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey tree man, I think it was Art Bell. The guy made a fortune selling supplies for the end of the world millennium computer shutdown and retired. I was working grave shift at a ski resort In Tahoe for the few years leading up to 2000 and could get him on 4 different stations on top of the mountain. Listen to that stuff long enough and you start to drink the coolaid.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> I got motion cameras and a nice Louisville Slugger! You can get motion cameras for cheap nowadays and they work wonderfully. As soon as they detect motion they come on and if you have a monitor hooked up to them they pop up on the screen. Super easy to install and you can get them at Costco!!!


my personaly favorite is a security set-up that i have been working on for years, it takes a while to train your dogs to the lights 

i use motion sensor lights and my favorite trusty companions, my Pups  i have 3 dogs (american pitbull, british bulldog and american pit/lab cross... all have massive heads, and are properly taken care of...) when the lights go on the dogs take chase. the Bulldog sleeps outside (he refuses to sleep inside, to hot) and is allways first on the scene, he may be small but if he bites your leg your not running far......

i've seen some rippers poop them selves when Hank comes tearing after them (hes the speed, the lab cross). if there in the yard he will jump the fence and chase them untill the end of the street, or untill i call.

Edit:


> *I don't condone the use of firearms to protect marijuana, it's much too severe for just a thief. *


i know what you mean there JJ. i have a special Chao Ren Chineese Short sword for any of the rippers who think they can take an older dude down.


----------



## iamgman (Aug 29, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> I got motion cameras and a nice Louisville Slugger! You can get motion cameras for cheap nowadays and they work wonderfully. As soon as they detect motion they come on and if you have a monitor hooked up to them they pop up on the screen. Super easy to install and you can get them at Costco!!!


Yep, they work great. My sister busted a couple kids doing graffity on her back wall and a peep n tom with them at night... all the way into court. The peep was all lookin at the camera.. and I can imagine his clueless ass with the thought.. whats those bright lights?.. snap snap... duh.. him looking directly at the lense getin a preliminary mug shot.. lol. First thing your gunna do is look towards the flash.. then snap. Me.. I depend on Bo Bo the 90 lb lab/chow and iron gates. Bo has had more that one peep for dinner.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guy's, I'm gonna need all the help I can get.

But for tonight it's just Molly, Me, & the Taliban!

Who's gonna approach an old guy, with a bandana & a machete, in the middle of the night?

peace
doublejj


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Lmao..i'd definitely tell my kids to walk on the other side of the street


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 29, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for the tips guy's, I'm gonna need all the help I can get.
> 
> But for tonight it's just Molly, Me, & the Taliban!
> 
> ...


WHO WANT SOMA DEBO??!! lmao you da man dbl jj!!


----------



## doowmd (Aug 29, 2011)

Have u heard this "Area 51 Employee call" from back in '97 off Coast to Coast AM? 
Call starts @ :49 sec. mark
[video=youtube;ee3bld4lTG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee3bld4lTG0[/video]


----------



## doowmd (Aug 29, 2011)

Now here's a call a year later in '98 from a guy claiming to be "the area 51 caller". 
He does a re-enactment of the '97 call right about the 3:00 min mark;
[video=youtube;Zuiuxty1qyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuiuxty1qyU[/video]
BTW DoubleJJ, give your pooch a pat on the head from ol' Doowmd! I know a good dog when I see one! Plus she's all alert and shit! Mine bark.....AT EVERYTHING! Deer, Rabbit, other dogs, trucks, turkey, you name it. I guess as long as people(rippers to be more exact) are on that list I'm cool w/ it tho.
Doowmd


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep, those nuts!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep it safe out there!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

The two guy's wearing fodora hats in this picture are brothers. The one on the right, giving the 'hang loose' sign is my best friend & the guy you see planting my plants this year.

His brother on the far left is a retired machinest from Area 51. He is living in a motor home out in the desert on his retirement from Lockheed/Martin

He would not talk about what he did there, he said he gave an oath not too. He did say they flew to work every morning from the Las Vegas airport. And that there were no aliens or spacecraft there. Everything was very much man made & very high tech.

peace
doublejj


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 30, 2011)

dam I missed a lot haha. Good to hear you have a trusty guard keeping an eye out for you. I've always wondered about area 51, that's amazing you know someone that actually worked there. Imagine all the crazy shit that must be there if its that secret.


----------



## mr.bond (Aug 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for the tips guy's, I'm gonna need all the help I can get.
> 
> But for tonight it's just Molly, Me, & the Taliban!
> 
> Who's gonna approach an old guy, with a bandana & a machete, in the middle of the night?


Someone who wants to get sliced. LOL
mr.bond


----------



## 5150 (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay now that were on the art bell mode. Some think stonehenge was made by alians. This guy proves it can be done with one man. Or small crew.

watch how he moves a 40x40 shop with one man......

Take a bong hit. For this change how I looked at stonehenge big time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCvx5gSnfW4


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The two guy's wearing fodora hats in this picture are brothers. The one on the right, giving the 'hang loose' sign is my best friend & the guy you see planting my plants this year.
> 
> His brother on the far left is a retired machinest from Area 51. He is living in a motor home out in the desert on his retirement from Lockheed/Martin
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that lobster looks ALIEN. lol my bad I see the butter now.... Stay safe my friend..


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Hey tree man, I think it was Art Bell. The guy made a fortune selling supplies for the end of the world millennium computer shutdown and retired. I was working grave shift at a ski resort In Tahoe for the few years leading up to 2000 and could get him on 4 different stations on top of the mountain. Listen to that stuff long enough and you start to drink the coolaid.


Yes!
Art Bell was the guys name. He gave me the"heebie geebie's" more than once. I need to start listening to him again.....lol
TMB-
No koolaid for me!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a couple mo pictures of 'Mo' the alien lobster. He looked like something from Jurasic Park! Look how big he is compaired to a regular sized lobster

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 30, 2011)

Good lord! BUTTER/GARLIC NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you catch him in a trap, or by hand?
I can't imagine catching him by hand, everything underwater looks a lot bigger. He must have been good to eat!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2011)

Get the French Toast! That thing is huge!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 30, 2011)

I would cover that thing in butter with a 5 to 1 ratio... 
That thing is massive, got to love nature's table...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

My camper could carry 2 kayak's. A single & a tandem. We could launch anywhere. 

My buddy decided he was gonna go catch lobster for all 9 of us. He comes back after a couple of hrs with one small lobster. The local's told us that the best fishing was over on the other side of the point we were camped beside.

So we thru the kayaks into the back of my pick-up & 4 wheeled it over the top to the other side. We had the beach all to ourselves, the fishing was great & within 30min he was back in the kayak with 'Mo'. 

Caught by hand (well 2 hands actually) said it was a real battle all the way up to the surface. Mo was not happy!

Mo became lobster tacos for 9 + the legs had enough in them for lobster omlet's for breakfast.

He also found several large abalone. 

We were beachcombing one afternoon at low tide & came across a tide pool full of lobsters! There were 100's of them. With every wave that would wash in, one or 2 lobsters would make a break for the ocean. The last 3 pic's of our Shar Pei's (Zen & Ursa) catching their own lobsters!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2011)

Any pics with dogs in them are always my favorite. Yours are so cute. It seems that you love your breed like I love the Boxer breed.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to travel the beaches of Baja again but the criminal element has taken that from Americans. Such a shame cause the locals depended on us for the tourist dollars and once you got off the beaten path you could see the real Baja. Scallops eaten fresh with a little lime and cilantro, 5 bucks for a plastic bag almost full. Starting to drool, guess I'll have to pull out the abalone you gave me, kid brought another over were planning to have them tomorrow with some fish. Thanks again JJ...
For Fumble, this is Zoey one of our five heelers.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> I would love to travel the beaches of Baja again but the criminal element has taken that from Americans. Such a shame cause the locals depended on us for the tourist dollars and once you got off the beaten path you could see the real Baja. Scallops eaten fresh with a little lime and cilantro, 5 bucks for a plastic bag almost full. Starting to drool, guess I'll have to pull out the abalone you gave me, kid brought another over were planning to have them tomorrow with some fish. Thanks again JJ...


As a teenaged kid, our familys favorate place to go for Thanksgiving was San Felipe, Baja Ca, on the Sea of Cortez. We would camp out on the beach, eat like a king, 25cent tacos, unless shrimp tacos, they were 50cents. Our Thanksgiving meals was shrimp made 4or5 different ways. Dad would buy the JUMBO shrimp for $10 for 2 kilos right off the boat. Then mom and the sister would cook'm up right! Now my mouth is watering. Those were the days!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, those were the days. The good old days of traveling Baja. 
I wouldn't go back now if you paid me.

We would drive back roads to get to isolated beaches & small fishing villiages. We would spread our money around & they looked after us. They guided us to the best fishing spots. You could rent a panga' for $60 a day & catch 50lb Dorado or 100lb Yellow fin tuna!

Or just laz-it around the beach & fish. The last picture is my favorite pic of our dogs.

peace
doublejj


----------



## burner686 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey jj, im fairly new to RIU, but ive went through this thread and just have to say Im very impressed with your setup. Great work!


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 30, 2011)

My attack dog! Vito... don't threaten him with food.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, those were the days. The good old days of traveling Baja.
> I wouldn't go back now if you paid me.
> 
> We would drive back roads to get to isolated beaches & small fishing villiages. We would spread our money around & they looked after us. They guided us to the best fishing spots. You could rent a panga' for $60 a day & catch 50lb Dorado or 100lb Yellow fin tuna!
> ...


Martin Verdugo's !!!!!
Back in the mid Eighties my brother, a good friend and me drove from San Jose, California to Cabo, towing a 14' Zodiac. We camped most of the way and I fell in love (figuratively) with Martin's daughter. They ran a trailer park and campground in Mulege.We fished for tuna, got stoned and ate sushi with the locals. One of the best trips of my life....before I had kids.
Thanks for the 'way-back' JJ.

Hops


----------



## doowmd (Aug 30, 2011)

That Lobster is the biggest I've ever seen! Those are some awesome stories/memories you got DoubleJJ!


----------



## mygirls (Aug 30, 2011)

are we showing are face now.. nice to meet you jj...lol nice fishy


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2011)

mygirls said:


> are we showing are face now.. nice to meet you jj...lol nice fishy


That's not jj......jj was driving the boat!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

You ever hear of photo shop?lol!

I thought that tuna picture "Color"! "Gaff"!, would get to you treeman!

My buddy reciently brought me a couple of fresh abalone & I gave one to Hodge. I hope you enjoy it bro.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 30, 2011)

Hopsnmalt said:


> Martin Verdugo's !!!!!
> Back in the mid Eighties my brother, a good friend and me drove from San Jose, California to Cabo, towing a 14' Zodiac. We camped most of the way and I fell in love (figuratively) with Martin's daughter. They ran a trailer park and campground in Mulege.We fished for tuna, got stoned and ate sushi with the locals. One of the best trips of my life....before I had kids.
> Thanks for the 'way-back' JJ.
> 
> Hops


Los Barriles even.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes we did stay at Verdugo's for a couple days Hoppy, East Cape too! 
We went every year for maybe 10 years. We got all over baja. 
Best vacations I ever had!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Went down for the baja 1000 once, camped about midway. What we could see of the race cars was a big noisy dust cloud coming, a streak of color, and more dust! Cough! Cough! I wouldn't do that one again!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 31, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yes we did stay at Verdugo's for a couple days Hoppy, East Cape too!
> We went every year for maybe 10 years. We got all over baja.
> Best vacations I ever had!
> 
> ...


Sure would like to spend time there again. Scary place nowadays I guess. 
My first trip we took a dive boat with a one - eyed deckhand from Loreto and paid them to stray from their dive route, out to Danzante Island where they dropped the three of us off for two days. We were the only people on this place..big island too. We hiked to the cliffs, fished, drank and camped on the beach. I was a dumb and mostly fearless kid then but we had a real fear that they wouldn't pick us up like they said they would.
Right on time tough, they picked us up on the beach, out of beer, food and tequila. Wish my kids could do something like that.
Didn't cost much either, a case of Corona was 6 dollars something and you got a couple bucks back for the bottles!

Hops


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopsnmalt said:


> Sure would like to spend time there again. Scary place nowadays I guess.
> My first trip we took a dive boat with a one - eyed deckhand from Loreto and paid them to stray from their dive route, out to Danzante Island where they dropped the three of us off for two days. We were the only people on this place..big island too. We hiked to the cliffs, fished, drank and camped on the beach. I was a dumb and mostly fearless kid then but we had a real fear that they wouldn't pick us up like they said they would.
> Right on time tough, they picked us up on the beach, out of beer, food and tequila. Wish my kids could do something like that.
> Didn't cost much either, a case of Corona was 6 dollars something and you got a couple bucks back for the bottles!
> ...


I did something similar...
I agreed to pay this guy to drop us off in the middle of no where, then pick us back up a week later. The deal was $100 and gas. I gave him the gas money and ripped the $100 bill in half, gave him half, and told him "you get the other half when we get picked up". He was at the trail head when we got off the trail.
I guess you call that "poor mans insurance"
Stay safe...
TMB-


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 31, 2011)

This looks familiar!

Great job Doublejj.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Bobby! Yeah I cross post here & ICMag.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry guy's vacations over

I took some good advice from Hodge & made a trip to Harbor Freight. Got 3 Solar bug zappers $7.99. I'm gonna put them all around the greenhouse. They can only help. Thanks Hodge!

And the Medi is getting very close. Another week, 10 days maybe.

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice JJ....absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 31, 2011)

I feel at peace lookin at the pics! I just cut down my first G 13 branch last night. Problem is some members are saying wait till the trichs are more cloudly i looked at them with the scope they were kinda cloudy. My step dad says there ready to go and hes old school. Kinda dont know what to do lol.

Nice doo dads! More ideas keep them comin! I went to coscto and they told me they carry these carports on their shelves a few times a year. Back to searching!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

Next week for Carports!

This week is Burning Man, next week is when all the carports will hit Craiglist. You should see dozens of them!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking out for one.


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 31, 2011)

Just made a phone call. Picken one up tomorrow i think. Whats your take on my harvest suition? Thanks buddy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a couple week window between too early & too late. 

I like to see mostly cloudy & some amber. Resin will continue to age until dry. This usually gives about 25%-50% amber when dry

Good luck, your grow is looking great

peace
doublejj


----------



## iamgman (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG that Medi looks good. Hey, whats the closes busy intersection near you JJ? Ima stand on that corner with a sign that reads... 'will work for medi clones' lol!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 31, 2011)

Kewl......


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 31, 2011)

iamgman said:


> OMG that Medi looks good. Hey, whats the closes busy intersection near you JJ? Ima stand on that corner with a sign that reads... 'will work for medi clones' lol!


Hell I might be on the same dayum corner when and where. lol dirrtyd


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 31, 2011)

My mouth is watering over that medijuana... Thinking about picking up a carport frame  thanks for the tip JJ


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 31, 2011)

iamgman said:


> OMG that Medi looks good. Hey, whats the closes busy intersection near you JJ? Ima stand on that corner with a sign that reads... 'will work for medi clones' lol!





dirrtyd said:


> Hell I might be on the same dayum corner when and where. lol dirrtyd



Lol, just don't be wearing all black guys. Or JJ might bust out Taliban.


----------



## 3xOG (Aug 31, 2011)

haha JJ should be sponsored by Costco Carport


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 31, 2011)

So your sayen kinda darker more amber question? Two people today said they go off hairs....


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 31, 2011)

dirrtyd said:


> Hell I might be on the same dayum corner when and where. lol dirrtyd


I'm standing here now....I don't see anyone...?
Hops


----------



## bigwood111 (Aug 31, 2011)

I like to pull mine when i have about 1/3 amber and the rest milky or cloudy...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

My 3 soldiers, fully charged & ready for deployment!

peace
doublejj
P.S. There will be Medi clones available soon


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Aug 31, 2011)

doublejj said:


> My 3 soldiers, fully charged & ready for deployment!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. There will be Medi clones available soon


Are you messin' with a brother?
Clones, seeds whatever. If I had 2 clones, I'd use them to produce feminized seeds. If I had three....well, let's just say, men have been killed for less.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2011)

There will be a limited supply of both seeds & clones soon bro

You guy's may be missing the best part of Medijuana, the smell!
I wish you guy's could smell it, Oh my It's Sweet!

peace
doublejj


----------



## farmer2424 (Sep 1, 2011)

damn JJ, hopefully that kid spread word not to F with u, those rippers don't know what they'd be walking into! Man that medi must smell good. wish i could get my hands on some medi beans on the east coast


----------



## MediGrow530 (Sep 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> There will be a limited supply of both seeds & clones soon bro
> 
> You guy's may be missing the best part of Medijuana, the smell!
> I wish you guy's could smell it, Oh my It's Sweet!
> ...


 y u teasin us man!!! lol


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 1, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> y u teasin us man!!! lol


 Serioulsy!! haha. I am hopin one of us members can get some and spread the wealth. Cant believe doublejj got soo hooked up! Gettin my carport today woot woot!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey fumble, I have something for you!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Fumble has agreed to make some Medi clones & pass it on, thank you girl


----------



## mive (Sep 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Sorry guy's vacations over
> 
> I took some good advice from Hodge & made a trip to Harbor Freight. Got 3 Solar bug zappers $7.99. I'm gonna put them all around the greenhouse. They can only help. Thanks Hodge!
> 
> ...


this is always makes me feel happy just looking at the pictures. once again, thanks for sharing and due congratulations on an amazing treat!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 1, 2011)

How did the zappers do, lots of bug bodies laying around? lol


----------



## Bigapple420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking sweet as heck jj that medi is beautiful!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

No! They aren't brite enough. I'm gonna get a elect one

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> No! They aren't brite enough. I'm gonna get a elect one
> 
> peace
> doublejj


i had a feeling you might have that problem JJ, up her in the CAD we have some of the worst mosquito's around, and the solar ones just dont have teh bite needed.

http://www.amazon.com/Flowtron-BK-40D-Electronic-Insect-Coverage/dp/B00004R9VW i run 2 of these. they say they have "1 acre coverage" but not if you live where the bugs live! 2 of these does my yard (1/2 acre lot) quite nicely for BBQ's and the like


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey fumble, I have something for you!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. Fumble has agreed to make some Medi clones & pass it on, thank you girl


I am so honored DJJ. With a bow even! Perfect on my son's bday. I will do my best to raise her right and make babies to pass along. Thank you. Let me know when you want to meet. I have daughter duty , but other than that, I am open. Thank you once again, fumble


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet JJ!!! Glad to see that strain making the rounds. It's going to be nice seeing you guys with them and comparing the grows.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

ABM, if you just ask fumble,(to put you on the list!LOL!) I'm sure she will share it with you

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2011)

you betcha!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

fumble you have a pm


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2011)

I just checked...nothing there?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry my bad, please look again

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 1, 2011)

I was talking to fumble looks like I need to send another pm haha! Man you norcal folks really got it goin on like we do down here! haha


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 1, 2011)

We should just call it AllCal.


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 1, 2011)

JJ that latest shot of the Medi is a BEAUT!!!!!!!!!!!! mouth-watering. the leaves are in perfect shape. what a great grower you are! on a side note, it is great entertainment to throw large insects into those bug zappers... muahahaha...

wish i could get a clone of that Medi, but im in socal!!! fedex anyone? lol

cheers yall
mr.bond


----------



## iamgman (Sep 1, 2011)

Curious.. whats a guy do with 100 gal hockey pucks once your done with them? I was thinking along same lines a lil while ago. but my biggest is only half wine barrel size. Each year you start out fresh.. Full of roots. I guess recycle them to a composter? Roll'em out to the car hauler and away they go.. haha I guess you can reuse them smart pots tho?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

Fortunately there is a land fill only a few miles from my house. I have visions of emptying out the smart pots & reusing. 
But if not, they are not that expensive to buy new ones.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

The deed is done! fumble now has a new baby medijuana girl!
I sure hope fumble's old man has been good to her. Because judging by all the interest in the Medijuana, she's about to get real popular!

Ok gents, you gonna have to talk nice to fumble if you would like a Medi clone. 
She's real easy on the eyes & even easer to talk too, that's why I know her bf better be on his best game!

Good luck guy's!

peace
doublejj


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2011)

I knew she was Hot ! I could just tell. !


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The deed is done! fumble now has a new baby medijuana girl!
> I sure hope fumble's old man has been good to her. Because judging by all the interest in the Medijuana, she's about to get real popular!
> 
> Ok gents, you gonna have to talk nice to fumble if you would like a Medi clone.
> ...


JJ, glad your spreading the love. Pleasure to call you a friend.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2011)

Likewise bro!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 1, 2011)

I gotta get a medi JJ!


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2011)

thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle 
and the life of the candle will not be shortened. 
Happiness never decreases by being shared.
-Budha?
Thank you DJJ from the bottom of my heart. I am honored and I will take care of her and grow her out. I see many babies in our futures. I have had a smile on my face since I left with my little baby. Thank you for the compliments *super blushing* . I will do you proud.


----------



## Dr.Grower (Sep 2, 2011)

Man what I would do for even a single clone of that medijuana, I like what fumble said about the candles, that's exactly what I think about when I think of sharing clones, from a single one a thousand more can be created, and shared once more.

If anyone wants to bring the strain to the Los Angeles area, I'd love a clone c; aha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool saying fumble! Im still wondering what starins make the medijuana? Or is it top secret?lol


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey doublejj i remember you told me about the cover for the carport but i gotta ask you again lol. Anyways the carport is here now i want to call farm tek and get that exact same cover you have. What do i call and order again? I am am just gonna do the top part this coming year and expand later. Thank you so much for your help! Its all coming together for a better future!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 2, 2011)

I know that it was 6mil he is using. Just not sure of the dimensions.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2011)

That's great Goped, you won't be sorry.
You need a piece 12'x20' to cover a carport, 6mil greenhouse film:
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft1_greenhouses_accessories-ft1_greenhouse_covering_2-ft1_greenhouse_films_2;pg108654.html

Don't forget some clothesline rafters to keep it from sagging

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you and you will be the first to see when it comes and get sets up. I am gonna have the guys from my thread my friends basically help me set it up and get it goin lol. Going to be a lot of fun! Fumble hit me up on the medi clones.. I see green norcal and maybe reno again coming in my near future! You the man Doublejj!


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2011)

I just happened to be at my daughter's apt after I received my gift and she has a Budha poster with all these different sayings. I was like "wow, that is perfect!"

Sorry KMK. I still don't know either. lol


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Cool saying fumble! Im still wondering what starins make the medijuana? Or is it top secret?lol


I think it's secret, all the add says is it's a Indica dominate strain? Can attest to it's potency and use as a pain relief. May do some deeper digging later, sorry!
Have about a lb trimmed and while it's about a week early, (worm damaged) stuff is pretty sweet. 
JJ, will save all the trimmings to run thru your washer, should make for some killer hash?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle
> and the life of the candle will not be shortened.
> Happiness never decreases by being shared.
> -Budha?
> Thank you DJJ from the bottom of my heart. I am honored and I will take care of her and grow her out. I see many babies in our futures. I have had a smile on my face since I left with my little baby. Thank you for the compliments *super blushing* . I will do you proud.


Did I hear lots of babies in "our" futures?!?!.......hmmmm......hint hint........


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2011)

Hash! Yeah! You know it will make great hash!

I love hash

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hash making time!!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 3, 2011)

wheezer said:


> Did I hear lots of babies in "our" futures?!?!.......hmmmm......hint hint........


I can see it now, little JJumbles planted all along I-50 and I-80..


----------



## husalife (Sep 3, 2011)

Mmmmmm Hash, Ive Started my freezer trimmings for bubble hash. Cant wait....


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 3, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Cool saying fumble! Im still wondering what starins make the medijuana? Or is it top secret?lol


 Shoot a message to the Amsterdam Seed Bank and find out. Usually they'll tell you, or at least throw a few hints out at ya. I always get my very best info from inquiring from a seed bank or nutrient vendor.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldn't buy seeds from amsterdam seed bank they robbed me on my last order. They gave me a bogus tracking number and bs order number. When I went to email the company about it the email wasn't working either. I strongly suggest that you look else where. I know it sucks b.c ive looked all over and that seems to be the only place you can find medi beans. =[


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bigapple420 said:


> I wouldn't buy seeds from amsterdam seed bank they robbed me on my last order. They gave me a bogus tracking number and bs order number. When I went to email the company about it the email wasn't working either. I strongly suggest that you look else where. I know it sucks b.c ive looked all over and that seems to be the only place you can find medi beans. =[


it seems theres some floatin around here,but its who ya kn ow i reckon!lmao i have a strain that grows similar to the medi-id love to cross the 2 and see what comes of it! i love the fast flower'rs! double jj makes this look easy.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 4, 2011)

hows the security watch goin jj? im not usually home early mornings,and my dog goes crazy when the newspaper guy rolls thru! i was up all militant last 2 mornings! shovel handle with 3" wood screws thru the end! lmao


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2011)

It's all quite on the home front.

Been staying up all night listening to Coast to Coast. Last night it was the "Zombie Apocalypse" keeping me awake!

Taliban-vs-Zombies, now there's a theme for a new video game!lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I've started trimming the Medijuana buds that have worm damage. I don't have the greenhouse as tightly closed as last year & a few butterflies/moths got inside. But it's only a couple of buds & not major damage. I have increased the spraying to twice a week.


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

Good morning DJJ. sorry about the worm damage. I've been smoking mine. hehehe. No more worms though. yea! 
The baby is looking pretty. I am going to pick up a smartie and get her set up in her new spot next to my gift from KMK.

~If we could see the miracle of a single flower clearly, our whole life would change~~Budha?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> It's all quite on the home front.
> 
> Been staying up all night listening to Coast to Coast. Last night it was the "Zombie Apocalypse" keeping me awake!
> 
> ...


dont mean to be dummy djj,but u clipped them off and are trimming?or are trimming it on plant still?ive had 4 buds dammaged now,1 domina&3 pineapple thais,im pullin the thai in an hr!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey kottonmouthkings i been trimming for a hour or so. Seems not real big heavy dense nugs two sticks down. Hoping it thickens up as i go farther. Whats your take?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> It's all quite on the home front.
> 
> Been staying up all night listening to Coast to Coast. Last night it was the "Zombie Apocalypse" keeping me awake!
> 
> ...


Me too, almost 2 and 1/2 lbs so far just from cola's that we had to cut down to get the worm damaged parts out of.


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Does the medi always finish this early?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 4, 2011)

tristynhawk said:


> Does the medi always finish this early?


Yep, second year of growing her and it's done by the middle of Sept, this was about a week early(35% to 40%) amber but still good..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2011)

It turns out there was more worm damage than I first thought. I should have been spraying twice a week much sooner!

I don't know if it's because it's such an early bloomer or if they just love the smell, but the worms are on the Medi with a vengence!

I've been spraying twice a week for a week now so all the worms I'm finding are small (newly hatched), but there's a lot of older damage from when I was only spraying once a week. Phuck!

I've trimmed a little over 4lbs (wet) to just get the damaged flowers. Look's like maybe 1/2 the plant. The rest of the plant looks bug free.

Spray your flowers people!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm reading now that 100% cloudy and no amber. It's also about personal preference but degraded thc doesn't sound good.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 4, 2011)

Think the worms love the medi, buddy who has the zappers, no worms yet!!! 
Lots more on my 3 plants but I'll have to let it go cause their so close....
Last years favorite was the purple power, she's a real sweet smelling flower also.


----------



## rd116 (Sep 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> It turns out there was more worm damage than I first thought. I should have been spraying twice a week much sooner!
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's such an early bloomer or if they just love the smell, but the worms are on the Medi with a vengence!
> 
> ...


sneaky little bastards!!! Nuke those fuckers!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey JJ, I know you have to be sick of those turkey bags by now, I think I found some bags that are not only better working, but they have a zip lock top and come in a lot of different sizes. Expensive as fuck though. The pack of them I have is a bigger more expensive pack, F40912DT 4MIL, pop that in google and they will come up. Since they are so pricey I could send you a few if you'd like to try them out. They are doing a great job curing my BD, and I've stored buds in them for a month with no problems. Haven't had a chance to store it longer though. I've only used turkey bags to cure once, and I've only used these to cure once, but so far I am loving the zip lock feature. However they are more narrow, so moisture escapes more slowly when you are burping them, and I mean waaayyyyy more slow.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 5, 2011)

doublejj said:


> It turns out there was more worm damage than I first thought. I should have been spraying twice a week much sooner!
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's such an early bloomer or if they just love the smell, but the worms are on the Medi with a vengence!
> 
> ...


Hey jj-
I start my BT treatment today, I have yet to spray this year for worms. I've been spraying the Green Light Fruit tree spray for mites, I'm guessing it's taking care of the worm issues too. The label says it treats for worms as well as many other things, a "broad range" spray. 
I look everyday, but no worms yet, them resident bats are doing a great job on the moths. Years past I remember seeing Meat Bees shooting in and out of the plants, I'm sure they were in there hunting bugs.
Good luck jj...
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2011)

I have bees all over. They go in and out of the girls and the grass. I have noticed that since they have arrived, my flea population has diminished. 
I have been using the Green Light fruit tree spray as you suggested TMB. Between that and the BT I think I finally have the worms conquered. (knock on wood). 3 days now I haven't found one. Let's just hope it works on the white flies and now mites that I have on the GR!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 5, 2011)

fumble said:


> I have bees all over. They go in and out of the girls and the grass. I have noticed that since they have arrived, my flea population has diminished.
> I have been using the Green Light fruit tree spray as you suggested TMB. Between that and the BT I think I finally have the worms conquered. (knock on wood). 3 days now I haven't found one. Let's just hope it works on the white flies and now mites that I have on the GR!


It's a never ending problem these pests.
I've noticed a MUCH larger population of Meat Bees in the late summer. My wife drove across the central valley on Saturday to Salinas (3hrs there, and 3 back), when she got home, within 1 hour there were dozens, maybe a couple hundred Meat Bees eating all the dead bugs on the truck grill. It was scary seeing how many bees their were. They are aggressive eaters/hunters and I think they play a large part of insect control in the garden. Hate them at a picnic, but love them in the garden.
TMB-


----------



## Gandalf GreenThumb (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Djj, looking fantastic.
I have a problem I hope you can help with. I found mold. I cut out what I could find. My biggest problem, SD & 75% humidity. *Any suggestions?

Thanks GGT
PS I never had this problem growing hydro


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2011)

I went & got a 1 acre elect Zapper!

Gandalf, sounds like you need more air flow thru there bro. Fans maybe?

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 5, 2011)

I am leary of ordering from Amsterdam seeds since they say they didn't get their order, but sannie seeds has a herijuana and they show the exact same picture as amsterdam seeds. Think it's the same.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2011)

tristy, get ahold of Hodgegrown

peace
doublejj


----------



## vdog (Sep 5, 2011)

tristy please change you avatar, that chick is way to hot and makes me feel funny


----------



## daRube (Sep 6, 2011)

tristynhawk said:


> I am leary of ordering from Amsterdam seeds since they say they didn't get their order, but sannie seeds has a herijuana and they show the exact same picture as amsterdam seeds. Think it's the same.


Tristy.. they aren't the same.. Sannie's is great gear, powerful and very popular amongst couchlockers but a longer flower.. I just got some Medi from Amsterdam Seeds (alas I'm not in the same state as DJJ and Hodge) and my order came through ok.. From my reading of other boards it seems Amsterdam Seeds is honest but filled with stoners.. Orders get mislabeld, misaddressed, etc.. Not trying to recommend them but in order to try the Medi I gave them a shot and lucked out with my order.. Now I hope they are the right seeds.. (Sigh.. wish I could get a hold of Hodgegrown..lol)


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 6, 2011)

JJ, that's gonna kill lots of bugs...lol
Son and two of his friends were picking worms off the medi yesterday, got around 80 off the 3 plants, spraying the other strains with spinosad and no worms yet. Think the Safer Caterpillar Killer was not working, sprayed twice a week and only at dusk, stuff has a 12 hours span but the worms have to ingest it to be effective? Read the spinosad kills on contact, so hope it's going to get them (worms) under control?
The bud that was pollenated has some damage but still have my fingers crossed she makes it for 2 more weeks, seems there's alot of interest in adding her to some of our fellow RIUpers menu. Will help all I can so be patient...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel for ya! Ive got what i think is just plain ol'rot! Sux tho! Good luck with your battle sir!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 6, 2011)

DJJ,
Shoot me a call if you get a sec. I sent you a PM earlier, dont think it went.
Hops
Delete this post so my cell isn't out there forever.
Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2011)

Hoppy, I just cleared my mailbox

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 6, 2011)

Your PM inbox is full! 
Popular dude.

Hops


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 6, 2011)

Man looking good guys.. I was hoping that my Platinum Bubba would be done this weekend but it's got another week or so still.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2011)

Hang in there ABM, were coming down the home stretch! The good news is 'no rain in sight'!

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 6, 2011)

LOVING THAT LAST BIT!! I remember last year this time I was running home to take the ladies out of the rain!!


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 6, 2011)

they will get theirs one day


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 6, 2011)

just wow!!!


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 6, 2011)

I just can't decide if my plants are done. I've read all along my grow now reading tons more. So many people are saying 100 cloudy and so many others are saying you need amber like 25-50%. The buds seem to have stop growing weeks ago and just look awesome but I don't want to rob myself of potency.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 6, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I just can't decide if my plants are done. I've read all along my grow now reading tons more. So many people are saying 100 cloudy and so many others are saying you need amber like 25-50%. The buds seem to have stop growing weeks ago and just look awesome but I don't want to rob myself of potency.


I think we need to see some pictures, then we can help.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 6, 2011)

For me once you are looking at trichs it's all about what type of high you are looking for.. Some like a heady high and others like a couchlock (drool all over yourself) high. I prefer a 50/50 ratio if possible.  Post up pics like TMB said though.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 6, 2011)

damn, I had to read 5 pages to get caught back up!! Dude, you guys are really gettin' hammered by the worms eh? shit I'm sorry to hear that, I know the feeling, the last 2 years they tore my ass up too. I've been damn lucky so far this year, but I have alot of plants that are just getting started good, so I got a ways to go. I was lookin' real close to the bigger ones(the big6 Rommy's) and they seem to havre caught up and maybe are ahead of the Roms I had last year by lookin at the pics, so I feel better about that group, but I got like 9 here at the house that are look like they're 2 weeks into flower! WTF?!?! I think all that horse poop burn, was too much nitro and set them back on time somehow IDK.


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 6, 2011)

High res pictures the second I get home.


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 6, 2011)

Instead of riddling up jj's thread more than I already do, a new thread. If I can get some feedback I'd surely appreciate it. I'd like to start harvesting if they are done as it's going to make me forever to trim them the way I want to because I suffer from extreme OCD 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/462857-these-done.html


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 6, 2011)

wheezer said:


> damn, I had to read 5 pages to get caught back up!! Dude, you guys are really gettin' hammered by the worms eh? shit I'm sorry to hear that, I know the feeling, the last 2 years they tore my ass up too. I've been damn lucky so far this year, but I have alot of plants that are just getting started good, so I got a ways to go. I was lookin' real close to the bigger ones(the big6 Rommy's) and they seem to havre caught up and maybe are ahead of the Roms I had last year by lookin at the pics, so I feel better about that group, but I got like 9 here at the house that are look like they're 2 weeks into flower! WTF?!?! I think all that horse poop burn, was too much nitro and set them back on time somehow IDK.


Think your right with the high nitrogen, last year my good friend Nuggs used some super hot turkey poop in his soil mixture, buds never tightened up like they should of. Why I cut back all High Nitrogen nutes when the girls start to flower, 3-20-20 is what they get and always use poop that's been cured out first.
Dang, heard Spare Time growers supply is out of Max-Sea 3-20-20, should have bought stock...lol


----------



## doowmd (Sep 6, 2011)

check this out: or this  found 'em on Amazon com


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 6, 2011)

doowmd said:


> check this out: View attachment 1773916or this View attachment 1773917 found 'em on Amazon com


Be careful, that's some HOT stuff there.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2011)

They carry Maxsea at Greenfire here in Sac

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2011)

That's tonights topic on Coast to Coast. Helps me keep the Taliban sharp!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doowmd (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> They carry Maxsea at Greenfire here in Sac
> 
> forgot about the maxsea doublejj
> 
> ...





doublejj said:


> That's tonights topic on Coast to Coast. Helps me keep the Taliban sharp!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


you listen to the actual radio or you got a website to listen to it at? if so i'd like a link plz?


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 7, 2011)

doowmd said:


> you listen to the actual radio or you got a website to listen to it at? if so i'd like a link plz?


 goto their website and look up the stations that host it in your area. alit of the time you can find a link for listening on their homepage 

i lvoe crazy people, and some of the people on their sure are freaking NUTS.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 7, 2011)

cool thx for the info! shoulda thought of going to the site myself, but something makes me spacey sometimes.......I think it's the weed! lol


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 7, 2011)

Used Super Bloom way back in the early 80s, good plant growth but full of nasty chemicals (makes buds taste like crap) plus would get airy buds.
I have enough 3-20-20 to get me thru but a good friend was running low and called Spare Time and they told him that their out of the bloom and have no idea when they'll get anymore in, can you imagine the amount their pushing? Would be rich now...lol
Son came out and sprayed the girls last night, except the medi and so far the worms are not a problem in the other strain, littled worried about the Purple Power, they went after her with a vengence last year but so far, so good. Will post up a pic for you later...


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 7, 2011)

I still haven't seen any worms, and I'm pretty unsure as to how often I should keep spraying? I'm using Safer Caterpillar Killer, I saw that you mentioned it only lasts 12 hours.. So far I've been spraying about once a week. I feel like it's starting to alter the smell of the buds a little haha.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Hodge

The worms seam to really like the Medi, I'm not seeing any worms on the others. 
They are gang raping the Medi!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

I've brought up some fortifications in case I have a fight with the Taliban.

This is to help keep the vital infastructure systems working during combat!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doowmd (Sep 7, 2011)

It's killing me hearing about the worms fuckin' the Medi' up DoubleJJ, here's hoping you get 'em under control!


----------



## doowmd (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are truly some GIANT bushes JJ, I hope and pray I can finally start pulling trees like that next season!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I've brought up some fortifications in case I have a fight with the Taliban.
> 
> This is to help keep the vital infastructure systems working during combat!
> 
> ...


Damn, how big are those worms, body armor needed? lol Now you got me searching the web for a M-60 and an M-79.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

There are some things I can't show in the pictures!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Did I ever tell you that I have a Gunsmithing Degree from Lassen College?


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing I plan on doing this soon.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> There are some things I can't show in the pictures!
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. Did I ever tell you that I have a Gunsmithing Degree from Lassen College?


Your just plain gangsta my friend. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I've brought up some fortifications in case I have a fight with the Taliban.
> 
> This is to help keep the vital infastructure systems working during combat!
> 
> ...


Whew,
First a post about gang rape and the next is you with dark glasses and a bandanna... taliban...?holy shit JJ, now I'M screaming like a girl. Maybe your sleep deprivation is getting the best of you.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe you missed the post Hoppy, where I showed my new machette, named Taliban. We've formed an aliance and patrol the garden at night together.

peace
doublejj
P.S. As they teach in Robin Sage, "Sleep is optional"!


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Maybe you missed the post Hoppy, where I showed my new machette, named Taliban. We've formed an aliance and patrol the garden at night together.
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. As they teach in Robin Sage, "Sleep is optional"!


JJ, i like your style man.

machete, bandana, and a BPV just in case  everyone knows little gangsters with guns could never make a headshot, and an arm or a leg isn't going to save them from the taliban.....

just got to ask, from the looks of it that BPV is either american combat gear, or irish security?.... NICE score either way....


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 7, 2011)

Just called farmtek and ordered the top to my carport green house : )


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

US Army issue

peace
doublejj
P.S. Obvously it's been a while since I was active duty, old school Army camo pattern!lol!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job Goped, now your all set!

peace
doublejj


----------



## 3xOG (Sep 7, 2011)

found a patch of mold on the lower stem of this bud today and highly considering chopping a little early now. Any thoughts on how ready this might be I was going to give her two more weeks. Thanks for any info... never got the greenhouse setup now im trying to dodge the mold. This no rain has been amazing


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 7, 2011)

3xOG said:


> found a patch of mold on the lower stem of this bud today and highly considering chopping a little early now. Any thoughts on how ready this might be I was going to give her two more weeks. Thanks for any info... never got the greenhouse setup now im trying to dodge the mold. This no rain has been amazing
> View attachment 1774842 View attachment 1774844


2-3 weeks will give her time to fatten up.


----------



## 3xOG (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks abm thats what I wanted to do. the pic of how tall she is actually was taken over a week ago (she is def fatter) and the zoomed in pic was today. goin to start flushing and give as much time as I can untill I see mold on the actual buds. Im rock throwing distance from the ocean so the moisture is a problem here for sure around those last few weeks. 

JJ, anything you have noted from this years grow to do different next year? would love to know if you learned any lessons this year. You are already an amzing grower, I stay tuned. Keep it up and keep ur eyes open all night id hate to hear that someone got in there somehow. id personally do motion lights all over the front and side, although you have prob already done that. gl and thanks for the advice


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey bro, there's always something to learn every year. I'll try and do an ending critique of what worked & what didn't.

Right now my biggest issues are the size of the plants (again!) & rippers!
I'm staying up all night so there is a live person on duty, & Molly is my 'motion sensor'!lol!

The key to surviving a critical situation is, "Don't Panic"
The ability to stay calm when things didn't go according to plan & the shooting starts, has served me well, from the jungles of Viet Nam to 25 years in Folsom Prison. Panic won't help you!

Hang in there guy's. The one that wins is the one that doesn't panic! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4UwNwc9EQg&feature=related

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had to go to 3 blocks, trying to stay ahead of these beasts!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

The CPPP is growing lots of nice fat flowers, she will need a couple more weeks. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I've had to go to 3 blocks, trying to stay ahead of these beasts!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


wish i had your problems, life must be tough out there in cali. How you even manage to drag yourself outta bed is amazing...lol jking


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

I wish you did bro, I really do!

peace
doublejj


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 7, 2011)

I love seeing plant's reaching their full potential. Standing there looking glorious, their beautiful...lol. In my style of grow it's not really feasible or sensible so i enjoy watching you bring them to full potential
.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

That's why I like to share, I remember the day!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

The other thing I hope I'm getting across is that anyone can do this. If just a Joe Schmo like me can grow this, anybody can!

Everything I use is easlly available at Costco & Home Depot. Just do it!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I've brought up some fortifications in case I have a fight with the Taliban.
> 
> This is to help keep the vital infastructure systems working during combat!
> 
> ...


JJ, what is the plant on your right?
Jeeze, that looks faaat!

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

That's the CPPP, hoppy

She smells incredible!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 7, 2011)

They look great jj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 7, 2011)

"BUDS TEH SIZE OF YOUR ARMS." i dont care about AN products, but i LOVE that advertisement. you standing beside that CPPP... buds the size of your big arms... dreams of mines....

JJ on a side note, im wondering what strains you know of that have a 42 day (6 week) Flowering time, and preferably start floweing under 15~ hours of light? im going to have to ask hodge the same thing. i've been sitting here for like a week looking over strains and have found only 2 so far, Kish and Medi.

its not even harvest yet, and im getting ready for next summer..... im starting to realize just how far in the future you have to plan to be truly successful.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

Medi is the only plant I know that fits your list.

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Any way i can get a hold of some of that medi?


----------



## TwistedGenetics (Sep 7, 2011)

Cough... Um, me too, please..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2011)

fumble!? Where you at girl?

peace
doublejj


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah that Medi would shave a cycle off a perpertual for sure... not to mention it looks beautiful  as does your CPPP! would someone please put me on the seed/clone list... haha

any smoke test yet on the Medi doublejj? and when you say worms, are you talking caterpillars or something of the like? thanks

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## 5150 (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing plants friend.

Do you get any yellow leafs? Lots or few?

I also camp out with my plants. Sometimes it's just the only way. What hate most is sleeping with my shoes on until day break. Well not to mention the little old lady. Hate rippers....

This pic tells my story in one pic. Apartment above my neighbors garage that is rented out. No hiding anything  You know as good as I do that they have told everyone they know about 30 foot plus plants growing next door. 

If this does not make you laugh nothing will. Look at the pic good. They have zero view. The only view they have is roof tops. But then theres my yard. LOL. I can tell you that when they tell people about my grow. They are also telling them that I canp out there. I make dam sure they know I am out there. The renters are two male hispanics about 35. I can say they turned of the sucurity lights without me having to ask. Hmmmm, I give them about a 1/4 of my veggie garden trying to stay on the good side you can say. 

Rest of my neigbors have been my neighbors for 30 to 40 years now. That helps.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 8, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Think your right with the high nitrogen, last year my good friend Nuggs used some super hot turkey poop in his soil mixture, buds never tightened up like they should of. Why I cut back all High Nitrogen nutes when the girls start to flower, 3-20-20 is what they get and always use poop that's been cured out first.
> Dang, heard Spare Time growers supply is out of Max-Sea 3-20-20, should have bought stock...lol


yea I think so too Hodge, but I think that horse poop was way high in everything. The plants that were in the HP at first I pulled out and replanted and they stayed cupped up the whole time but when they finally flowered they did it good and fat and hard, not stretchy or loose. The ones in the ground here semm to be doing the same thing, starting late , but tightening right up once they start, As a matter of fact, the Cateract Kush I have here is twisted and cupped upo real bad, but the buds are fat knarly lookin' blown up with white hairs really really thick, so I hope they turn out ok. I only have 3 or 4 that I'm worried about at this point.
OH YEA, DJJ....That Taliban thingy you got there.......haha......your a trip dude


----------



## doowmd (Sep 8, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I've had to go to 3 blocks, trying to stay ahead of these beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hole-Lee_Shit!!!



doublejj said:


> The other thing I hope I'm getting across is that anyone can do this. If just a Joe Schmo like me can grow this, anybody can!Everything I use is easlly available at Costco & Home Depot. Just do it!
> peace
> doublejj


Thanks for the encouragement DoubleJJ, that's one reason I hang around this thread, because not only can I learn from ya, but your so cool about helping n wanting others to succeed. I don't know if anyone's told you this or not but:Thanks for contributing sooo much to the RIU community man! I know that shit sounds a little corny, but I really mean it! Doowmd


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, it's just how I am

Yeah 5150, I get yellow leaves during flowering, I've had some real beauties this year! You & FDD were the first ones I saw using carports, I want to thank you again for your inspiration my friend

peace
doublejj


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 8, 2011)

them leaves are massive


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 8, 2011)

You could fan an Egyptian princess with that leaf!

mr.bond


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 8, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, it's just how I am
> 
> Yeah 5150, I get yellow leaves during flowering, I've had some real beauties this year! You & FDD were the first ones I saw using carports, I want to thank you again for your inspiration my friend
> 
> ...


Holly crap man!
That one finger is as wide as your wrist.....Joe Schmo?......yea right.
TMB-


----------



## blower (Sep 8, 2011)

Do u feed nutrients or just water ??
Super soil??
Also if outdoor when does one flush. If a plant is indica or sativa??


----------



## husalife (Sep 8, 2011)

Omg!!!! I loves it


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, it's just how I am
> 
> Yeah 5150, I get yellow leaves during flowering, I've had some real beauties this year! You & FDD were the first ones I saw using carports, I want to thank you again for your inspiration my friend
> 
> ...


Is that the OG Kush? Don't think the medi will produce many, if any seeds, lots of rot. On a good note my friend Nuggs pollenated 3 branches of his medi and said I could have one to help keep up with my promise to get some of these to fellow growers. Thanks Nuggs your a good friend.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a bummer Hodge....
How bad is the rest of the plant?
Just the Medi that's being attacked?
Hope things get better for you.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn Hodge, that is a bummer! I sure hope Nuggs fares better, please give him a kiss for all of us! 
Well, there are some cuts from my Medi this year, out there getting passed around (fumble where you at girl?)

Yes Hodge that's OG Kush leaf, you wouldn't believe the stalk now, I can't get both hands around it! I'll snap a pic later.

You know, I was getting torn-up by the moths. But, I haven't see 1 worm since I plugged in the bug lite!wtf! If I had know this, my house would look like a rave!

Forget spraying, get a phricken BUG LITE!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2011)

It's all good, still have two big cola's from last years medi that I've yet to take the seeds from. Still have seeds but was hoping to get another couple hundred from this years grow. Lost the male from the Bubba Kush too, but again I've still got some seeds put away. 
Cut another couple pounds from the medi, all with worm damage, damn those things...lol at least what's left with taste good. Glad to hear the zappers are doing the work of killing the moths before they lay eggs, shook one of the medi's and 10+ moths flew off, no chit!!!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn! High yield but pests love em..  Good luck man! kick their asses!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

Just like a beautiful woman!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey double jj check out my video of my new veg room. Tell me what you all think please : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice veg room bro, that should keep you hoppin all winter! 

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2011)

Got some action going on in here. 5150 is as crazy as his name suggests. I love the fact that your neighbors' renters know good enough to turn off the security lights without asking. I'm about to shoot my neighbors security lights out with a bb gun, they are douches and I don't want them knowing about me growing.

That is an awesome leaf jj, and I'm jacking that bug zapper idea, I love it. But what I really want to see is you try your Dry Ice Le Grande project.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a 5gl paint shaker!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bezy (Sep 9, 2011)

Mixing nutes or making hash?


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 9, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking for a 5gl paint shaker!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


To buy or use?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

To use as a dry ice hash maker!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2011)

That's what I use, a pepper blaster. A 5 gal with about 2 - 2.5lbs of dry ice for a qp. The most I've seen done in a video is 3 oz at a time, but I haven't heard of a strict limit. Using a little less at a time does seem to yield a higher quality. I use my 120 micron bag. Are all your bags all screen, or is that just the work bag? I've seen it done without a bucket and shaken more gently with a all screen 120 micron bag in a video somewhere on google or youtube... same thing... but that yielded really nice blonde stuff, and nothing went to waste sticking in the bucket. I'd assume a lot more condisation will drip onto your mirror, I wasn't looking for that when I saw the video, wasn't something I had dealt with yet. A real hot room increases the condensation, which I do not recommend a hot room anyways, because you are going to be shaking the shit out of that bucket and you can't have any fans on or windows open! 
It was fucking torture at bonghitters making hash, it was the day before he installed the a/c unit and his room was a fuckin hot box! Stunk me up.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think RIU should host a world record largest fan leaf. 

Anyway that fan has got to be a world record of some sort.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2011)

pepper blaster?

My bags are all 100% mesh. 200mic working bags & 100mic is the next size. You think I could just shake the bags & ice without a bucket?

peace
doublejj


----------



## husalife (Sep 10, 2011)

Id just pull the bag over the outside of the bucket JJ. The bucket will just give you a little more control too where you shake the hash.

You could just use the bag and Ice but think of how the hash would just fall everywhere.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmmm I wanna smoke some : )


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

I was thinking about mounting one of these upsidedown under a table I have in the garage. Cut one side out of a 1gallon paint can & wrap it with silkscreen. Hook it up to my compressor & slide a big mirror under it. But you could only run a few oz at a time.
Just thinking outloud here

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 10, 2011)

Electric Motors! JJ i have an idea for you, a Dry Sieve box i seen in the 80's that a friend made.

i see them commercially available under the name "tumble now" but $350 for something that you could make for $150, and feel alot more accomplished about making.....

1/3 HP electric motor
3" rotor
belt long enough to fit
anodized aluminum mesh screen
120 micron or smaller mesh screen
4'x8' sheet of plywood
2x2 miror

there arn't really any instructions on making them, but they are easy to figure out. someone as smart as you JJ should have no problem 

View attachment 1779574


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at tumblers to, maybe I'll do both.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the cut jj It was nice to meet ya. You gotta come check out the garden sometime soon.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks bro, I'd love too. You guy's are good people, I'm sure that strain will produce well for you. Thank you for the treat, very tasty, & I don't remember what it is!

I have a question I was going to ask you yesterday & forgot. Your trim? What do you plan to do with your trim? Have you seen my hash machine?

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 10, 2011)

> *Have you seen my hash machine?*


for some reason i see you in your bandana and combats, all crazy eyed...... standing there with a block of hash carved to look like a human head (its a personal dream, hashblock the size of my head....i wish).

man i could write the script for the next pineapple express with all the ideas i get on this thread JJ hahaha.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

Well the Medi's done & the worms got over 1/2 of it!

I got about 1 1/4lbs of worm damaged buds (in the hash pile) & 1 lb of nice frosty sticky un-damaged buds (in the drying rack). So a little more that 1/2 went to the worms!

Most of the damage was done early before I started spraying twice a week & got the bug lite. So I'm hopeful to fair better in the next 8 rounds! But for now, the worms are ahead on the score card.

Let this be a warning to those that covet the Medi, she carries some baggage, the pests love her!

I have yet to find a worm on any other plant. They were flying around everything else, to screw the Medi's up!

Good luck everyone, be warned!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 10, 2011)

Me and my buddy just built a tumbler with a rotisserie BBQ motor. It works pretty damn good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

More info please! Is it for rent?

peace
doublejj
P.S. I just shot a quick video update. As soon as I get it uploaded to YouTube I'll post it.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 10, 2011)

Nuggs has yet to find one worm on his medi that's inside his garden with 2 zappers, one at each end. On a medi he's got outside this garden, he's found worms and he's sprayed with BT twice a week. Got to think those zappers may offer the added protection the medi needs? 
Don't think I'll lose half but some is def gonna go into the hash pile, most of the buds are being cut down to get the damaged portion out, smaller nuggs but def some good smoke. The smell of the medi is intoxicating and so sweet you can taste it in the air. My son got high cutting the cola's of one of the plants, lol stuff is strong.


----------



## Wheeler man (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the Medi.Those little bastard worms!In 2008,I got attacked by those fuckers.Pretty much ruined the whole crop.It's been war on those suckers ever since.Good luck to you jj.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

A short video update

peace
doublejj

[video=youtube;KgzvGWYjYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgzvGWYjYsI[/video]


----------



## MediGrow530 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow absolutely beautiful!! the pppcp looks SOOO Chunky!!! Gunna be a heavy harvest!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow Big apple you met the man yourself!! Wow what a honor! What a video update. I cant wait to get north soon I hope! I hope harvest is soon up there lol. I love making medical trips! God bless everyone!! Only in America!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> pepper blaster?
> 
> My bags are all 100% mesh. 200mic working bags & 100mic is the next size. You think I could just shake the bags & ice without a bucket?
> 
> ...


Pepper blaster... like a super sized pepper shaker, that blasts out hash. lol. Oh well... hahaha.

Anyways, 100mic is what I would use. You can do it with or without a bucket, but a bucket it makes things a lot easier to handle, you're gonna rip your skin off trying to play with dry ice without a bucket. But I've seen it done. The dispensary I _was_ working at bought a 500 dollar automatic tumbler the same day I learned about the dry ice method and told a grow partner that is still working there. My grow partner wont give up the secret to the dispensary, but he pounds out hash with the dry ice twice as fast and he get's to control the quality of it 100%. The dispensary is mad because they bought the stupid tumbler but they keep buying up all my buddies hash instead.

I recommend dry ice, but if someone can lend you their auto tumbler than go for it. Leave it on a digital timer to go on for 1-5 minutes and off for 30 or so, that way you can come back and keep checking how blonde or green it is.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey DJJ. I'm here. lol. I re-potted the baby into a lil smartie.  She is getting much TLC and looking happy with her new friends, Chem and GR. I will do you proud man. Thanks again.

That was one huge fan leaf! And an awesome video too. You just need to add some type tropical bird noises and it's a regular jungle. You might see a monkey if you look up in one of those trees. hehehe.

Sorry about the loss to the worms. Good heads up too. Guess what I got today?


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wuts up JJ.

I'm gonnna be heading to reno on the weekend of the 24th, maybe we can meet up if your down. let me know i got some purple gorilla ready to go by then.

thanks


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

This is what I'm after. This is what 1 pound of kief looks like!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> This is what I'm after. This is what 1 pound of kief looks like!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 You mean that is what 12 hours of shaking a bucket looks like, lol.

I've seen some custom jumbo sized tumblers that pushed out oz's of kief at a time. I wonder what would happen with 30gal bags and a trash can with dry ice? I think it would be the perfect fit for a sliding mirror closet door


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Wuts up JJ.
> 
> I'm gonnna be heading to reno on the weekend of the 24th, maybe we can meet up if your down. let me know i got some purple gorilla ready to go by then.
> 
> thanks


Yes, sounds good, I would love to get one of those purple gorilla's but I don't have any Medi clones right now. fumble will have some soon, I'll ask her to give you one.
But yeah if your coming this way & you've got one, thank you

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

I love keef!! Omg that bag is like mouth watering lol!! Nice work is that off one plant? Dont smoke it all at once now!!! hahaha


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey DJJ. I'm here. lol. I re-potted the baby into a lil smartie. She is getting much TLC and looking happy with her new friends, Chem and GR. I will do you proud man. Thanks again.
> 
> That was one huge fan leaf! And an awesome video too. You just need to add some type tropical bird noises and it's a regular jungle. You might see a monkey if you look up in one of those trees. hehehe.
> 
> Sorry about the loss to the worms. Good heads up too. Guess what I got today?


Nice job fumble, on all accounts. She looks very happy to be in her new home. I'm beaming with pride! I will have to pay you for all of the supplies your gonna need for all of the clones. Thanks for taking on this chore.

That's the same zapper I got, Home Depot is making a killing! literally!lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I love this place!


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2011)

lmao! I went to Lowe's to get ant traps and a fly trap and this guy asked if I wanted to apply for a Lowe's card. I told him that it would just deny me, but he tried anyway. Much to my surprise, I was approved. So I got the zapper. I am getting on top of this worm bs!


----------



## blower (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you recommend for outdoor budded
Plants.? I see some damage and caterpillars as I groom these buds. 
I have safer or BT insect soap. So.I don't feed to soil because it wilts plants 
So tonight we sprayed deep.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

Azatrol & a fogger!

Good luck bro, I am sitting here licking my wounds from the little wormy bastards right now!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Azatrol & a fogger!
> 
> Good luck bro, I sitting here licking my wounds from the little wormy bastards right now!
> 
> ...


 Dont tell me another 500 bucks lol. I was across the street and this drill i picked up my friend said is like a 200$ drill. Its just a nice portable drill. Makes me think ten thousand dollors is not even a lot of money these days. I can spend 100 dollors in a day with out even blinking an eye : (


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yes, sounds good, I would love to get one of those purple gorilla's but I don't have any Medi clones right now. fumble will have some soon, I'll ask her to give you one.
> But yeah if your coming this way & you've got one, thank you
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Ya i will definetly let you know before i head up there. hopefuly by then some will be ready if not i'm always down to travel in search of a worthy strain.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

Hudson fogger was around $200, and worth ever cent!

A must have in my book

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Ya i will definetly let you know before i head up there. hopefuly by then some will be ready if not i'm always down to travel in search of a worthy strain.


If not, I'll meet you 1/2 way when they are ready.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 11, 2011)

how do you make the kief.

i want to use all my trimmings for kief this year.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 11, 2011)

Not bad Consider it sold! In a few weeks : ) Double JJ if i get my hands on some good seeds or clones for spring time will i see a huge difference do you think if i do 65 or 100 gallon pots? I know but its a lot more soil i guess i am just dont know if i am ready for that kind of jump yet! I got you guys and some hands on support down here so maybe I should go big or go home?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> how do you make the kief.
> 
> i want to use all my trimmings for kief this year.


i'll take a crack at this one.

first, you need to dry the trimmings. i separate mine into two piles, fan leaves with almost no resin, and sugar leaf with lots of resin (the stuff close to the bud).

after they are dry, i run mine through a flour strainer. i try to get rid of any stems or anything else that may puncture the screen.

after that, it is ready for the screen. i use 120 or 160 micron (i think) silk screen. you can buy a big sheet for $25 or so at a print shop. i constructed a cheap frame out of 2x2's about the size of a full length mirror, stapled the screen to it as tight as i could, and that's it.

lay a big mirror down. lay the screen frame over it (build the frame to the size of the mirror or slightly smaller).

gently rub the trimmings over the screen, about a handful or two at a time. after a few handfuls, clean off the screen and remove it. use a credit card to pile the kief on the mirror into piles and eventually jars.

i can post pics if you want. i have some trim right now that i can turn into kief.

best of luck!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 11, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll take a crack at this one.
> 
> first, you need to dry the trimmings. i separate mine into two piles, fan leaves with almost no resin, and sugar leaf with lots of resin (the stuff close to the bud).
> 
> ...


Yes, post pictures....
TMB-


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy shit, I thought you went straight Indica this year in fear of playing shoots and ladders again?
Those are the fattest Indica trees I've ever seen, and they're not even open ground!

Beautiful Leaf by the way, the largest I've seen as well. Those plants are in their native habitat, your carport!
If they produce seeds, start growing out the seeds, they'll eventually be come Carport Greenhouse Landrace Strains (HAHA)

Great gardening!


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 11, 2011)

JJ you're more then welcome to use the tumbler. I couldn't see renting anything to you after all the advice and knowledge I've gotten from you.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hudson fogger was around $200, and worth ever cent!
> 
> A must have in my book
> 
> ...


How much for the operater??


----------



## ledgrowing (Sep 11, 2011)

thats sad about the medi hodge i got my fingers and toes crossed there are some seeds able to come my way. i live in a part of canada where frost comes first week october sometimes. all i ever harvest out door is fluffy buds and turn it in to hash every year medi seems like the only one that i can find that will finish fast enough and flower with longer light exsposure. hope your harvest is still great despite the worm rape


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 11, 2011)

Not too, shows what kind of friends I have. Will still get seeds, so the medi will get out. Worms are just part of growing outdoors, could be worse and start to rain like the East coast just got. Still consider myself blessed..


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ I 'm with Hodge it always could be worse. dirrtyd


----------



## MediGrow530 (Sep 11, 2011)

im glad so far it seems its gunna be a dry harvest!! not gunna have to worry about humidity in the dry room! the humboldt kushs i have are gunna be done in about 2-3 weeks im hoping we dont get a drop of rain til lat oct lol then we wont have to worry about mold either!!


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing Grow JJ I'd Love to learn personally from you. I'm down here in SoCal. Let me know I'll make the trip anytime with my wife in our motorhome.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for you kind comments, I very much enjoy sharing with you.

The CPPP is getting close, the trich's a mostly cloudy. Just a week maybe 10 days

peace
doublejj


----------



## husalife (Sep 11, 2011)

The taste of that Power Plant is gonna be sooo good plum till the last hit.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

wheezer said:


> How much for the operater??


The fogger was $200, but a good operator: Priceless! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh lawd. My heart skipped a beat. CPPP is looking delicious!


----------



## husalife (Sep 11, 2011)

Hows the Smell on that CPPP JJ? Cat Pissy at all?!!!


----------



## Kiokrassi (Sep 11, 2011)

those colas are fucking redic


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, very 'cat pissy'! How did you know? Have you grown PPP before? Is that how it smells?
This is my first time. It's been crossed with an old Humboldt Kush strain called Crooked Prairie. My other plants might have bigger leaves or stalks, this one has the biggest buds!

Night shots, you can see how phat the buds have gotten. I can't get both hands around them!

She's about 10' tall

peace
doublejj


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

jj thats the perfect size plant if you didnt want to add 4 blocks lol looking sweet man just pucking sweet


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 11, 2011)

Damn those are massive buds! I don't really enjoy the small of cat piss, however . Is it gross smelling or does it still smell appealing?


----------



## 5150 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah the dogshit, catpiss aroma. Best of bolth worlds.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

It's the weirdest sweet cat piss smell. 

I actually looked around the smart pot for a cat pile when I first smelled it. Then realized it was the plant! lol!

Just to tell you how sweet of a smell it is. My wife is not a 'cat person' & we don't own any cats. But it's her favorite, she want's to keep it all!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 11, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to doublejj again.

*Epic


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 12, 2011)

Good god look at those!!! Going to take you and a lumber jack to bring that baby down and chop her up! Stunning!


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes sir I was an avid Pure Power Plant and Purple Plant grower. LOVE THE STRAIN.

Very cat pissy smell but not a bad cat piss guys lol, more of a dank ass weed with a very recognizable cat smell.

PPP has the best taste out of any marijuana I have ever grown JJ. You will be amazed, You can have a bowl smoked

down to nothing but ash and put flame too it and it still almost tastes like the first hit still. 

Just got entirely too big for me lol my last year growing PPP she got about 16 feet tall but a freaking ripper

took her from me before she ever started budding. Lucky for me a buddy of mine gave a buddy of his a clone from a clone I gave him

like 4 years ago and the strain is still growing strong for him. He brings me limbs of it from time to time to share that

wonderful smell and taste.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 12, 2011)

She should make for an interesting taste, save me a bowl..lol Look what I pulled out of my container, think I should throw a knobbie on her?


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2011)

I want the Busa. Trade ya a few plants even lol


----------



## the russian man (Sep 12, 2011)

hey doublejj wats up? i see some plants are very close to being done i didnt get to harvest this year tho...i come to my spot and there it is rootball and half the stals ans some leaves yep thieves never hesitate to think twice oh ya did i tell you i came to the plant to chop her? ya it stinks 7th week of flower and i checken on her like 10 hours before at like 1am well i guess th thieves in florida dont sleep....


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 12, 2011)

husalife said:


> I want the Busa. Trade ya a few plants even lol


It's not mine, belonged to my brother in law who passed away back in 07, his son got it and pawned it but didn't have the money to get it out of pawn. I loaned him the amount and extra so he wouldn't loose it, been 2 and a half years and still I wait... It's a 05 with 3500 miles on her, wish I was younger..
Were it mine? the moter would be in a single seat sand rail...lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2011)

I think Molly chased off another ripper last night! But I didn't see anybody this time. 

About 3:00am she barks once at the side neighbors fence. The opposite side to where the greenhouse is. That house is now vacant & up for sale. I went outside & listened & never heard anything. But Molly don't bark at 'nothing', and 3:00am it ain't the meter reader!

Sounds like everybody has trouble with rippers!

Hodge, I'll give you 1/2 the plant brother. I'd say all of it but I'd have to fight my wife for her 1/2! lol!

That Busa was my Shelby's worst nightmare!lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I have a clone from this CPPP!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2011)

I currently own 2 Yamaha Motocross race bikes. 
2011 YZ450F & 2010YZ250F, & race them on the pro MX circuit!

Oh I don't ride! I have a grandson for that!

I don't get to all of his races but I keep up & attend as often as I can. I love to race!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 12, 2011)

That's why I suggested we put a knobby on the Busa, lol talk about a rooster tail.
On another note, Here's a pic of the XXX Black, notice the solid purple stalk? Oh and thanks for the offer for half but a bowl will be perfect... Thanks JJ


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry guy's I meant to attach more pictures to the first post, but hit the wrong button after I loaded the first pic, dough!

Here's more "Day at the Races"

peace
doublejj

Home sweet home, for a week at a time!






The Start:

















Life is full of corners, it's all what you do with them:







Getting fueled up between moto's, the glamorous life of a racer!lol!:






Working on bikes between races, you can see the track in the background:






Hole shot!:







Gate choice, guess who won the first Moto!:







If you stay out front, you never get roosted!:






The calm before the storm:






Keep your front end high folks, go get'em!:


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the Moto Photos ! Gotta luv it ! Congrats on a heat win !


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 12, 2011)

JJ, im an ex moto racer..... and you dont know how much i want to ride now :O all i can think about is my old CR250. ported and polished heads, custom hand welded straight pipe, supreme OEM intakes and re-jetted the whole thing... man, 67 HP (dyno'ed) from a 250. it peaked @ 180 Kp/h or about 110 Mp/h on the straights in 6'th........ little 2 stroke pushed everyhting to the back of the pack. we have a prighty....hardcore.... motocross scene up here in canada, especially french canada. freestyle + Moto-X will never leave my blood.....

P.S: if you do need a lumberjack to fell those trees, im here for you  all the way up here in the lumberjack capitol of the world, british columbia.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 12, 2011)

Motocross is fun as fuck, but I can't get on those bikes without murdering myself. Last time I fucked myself up real good on a little 70! LOL


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 12, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Motocross is fun as fuck, but I can't get on those bikes without murdering myself. Last time I fucked myself up real good on a little 70! LOL


 Whats up and yea gotta be careful! haha. whats goin on saturday? Maybe some goin ons in the IE lol. Going to to try to get andrew outta the house chill with luger187 or some other people.


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2011)

Love to ride myself. Have rode MX my entire life and street ever since I could get my license.

Just recently sold my cruiser "04 750 Honda Shadow Aero" with cobra strait pipes. Mmmm Man I hated to see her go.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I don't ride anymore!

I push his bikes around when necessary. lol!

TWS he won that event, every class he entered. I have to admit those pic's were from last season, his last year as an amateur. He hardly lost any moto's all year.
It's a different world now that he's racing pro class.

But everything else is pretty much the same!lol!

I will be attending one of his events in a couple weeks, I'll snap some new pic's.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2011)

A couple quick shots from today. 
I must continue to include on-topic pic's, if I want you to look at my vacation pictures! lol!

peace
doublejj

OG Kush






Enter the jungle






3 blocks high


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2011)

You sir are a Shade Tree Gardener HA HA HA Beautiful Girls


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 12, 2011)

i will second that thumbs up and raise you my other thumb.....


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 12, 2011)

those are bigger than the trees in my neighbors yard.

im sharpening my Axe


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 12, 2011)

Fucking great looking man! I love it! Can I come over and see if I can climb one? LOL


----------



## doowmd (Sep 12, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Not too, shows what kind of friends I have. Will still get seeds, so the medi will get out. Worms are just part of growing outdoors, could be worse and start to rain like the East coast just got. Still consider myself blessed..



Yea, right! We went for like a whole month w/o any rain and then it rained for like 10 days stra8! I was like *Is this seriously happening! lol


.......So you did get the budworms under control DoubleJJ? W/ Azatrol and the steamer right? (and I guess the added preventative step of the zappers)
Def. on my list to get this coming tax season.


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 13, 2011)

JJ its a mile stone for me. i wanted to post it somewhere it counts, it probably wont stay long.... 1000 posts 

i never throught the zappers would be so effectinve on bud worms, i know moths and butterflys hate them but i guess they can go a LONG way when it comes to prevention.


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> A couple quick shots from today.
> I must continue to include on-topic pic's, if I want you to look at my vacation pictures! lol!
> 
> peace
> ...


Ooo Ooo Ooo Aah Aah Aah....look up DJJ, I think there may be a monkey up there somewhere.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

A couple of pic's of the Bubba Kush

peace
doublejj

She's about 12' high:







Getting sticky:


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 13, 2011)

Just did a quick skim through to catch up on this thread and WOW! That's all I can say. Those have got to have some Red Wood in them! Defiantly subbing JJ.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

Def looks like Bubba Kush, does she have that incredible bubba kush smell?

Rained hard here early this morning, woke up at 6am for the worst of it and pulled all the plants inside and put a fan on them. Haha, it's the only time I don't dream of having plants like yours.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL! If you did, you would have built a carport!lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Yes, just starting too!


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Sep 13, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> It's not mine, belonged to my brother in law who passed away back in 07, his son got it and pawned it but didn't have the money to get it out of pawn. I loaned him the amount and extra so he wouldn't loose it, been 2 and a half years and still I wait... It's a 05 with 3500 miles on her, wish I was younger..
> Were it mine? the moter would be in a single seat sand rail...lol


Hell yes Hodge... i second that. i wanted a dune buggy but cant afford to play with it right now so im settling for a 66 vw bug daily driver with 1600 dual port...gotta drive from Sac to eureka to go and get her though. Shes worth the trip to me. great time of year to visit that area lol...skunk everywhere


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Sep 13, 2011)

im gunna start calling you junglejj from those last jungle pics you posted. haha. Can i get on that waiting list for the Medi? im local and willing to trade and barter. need seeds tho, not clone. Do we know who her parents are? do you think the medi would fare well indoors as well?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

We're gonna find out!

peace
doublejj


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Sep 13, 2011)

you da man. Much respect and apprectiation amigo. Gracias. i havent shared any pics of my own grow (thought its not worthy). its small but its headstash and not for cash...quality not quantity this year. i found a backyard to throw 'em in last minute. 

Starting Line up: Skywalker x Lemon Kush, Sonoma OG, Flav (Romulan x Space Queen), Lamb's Bread, Chem 4, Ken's GDP, Lifesaver, and Blue Dream.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful grow bro, fine job!

I think you'ed like the Medi

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 13, 2011)

The Bubba is looking great, your gonna love the taste and HIGH... JJ just gave you your 1,000 like, kinda like dating..lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

It's an honor to recieve one from you my friend! Thank you

I hope I'm doing you proud

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Sep 13, 2011)

sticky icky...dankity dank
your gonna laugh
all the way to the bank!!


----------



## rd116 (Sep 13, 2011)

The bubba plants look so strong & healthy! Same in my garden, by far the strongest plants in my operation. Did you get your from clone or seeds?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 13, 2011)

1,600 + posts, your doing yourself proud. Just glad I can watch.
Fumble got to try the medi, makes a killer herb mayo, yum yum.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2011)

rd it was a seed plant, started by my benifactor & mentor, Hodgegrown

Damn fumble, save me some!

peace
doublejj


----------



## rd116 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! Hey hodge were they green house seed co.? Mine were freebies from the tude and have been one of the biggest strongest plants I've grown.


----------



## acoaxet14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks Amazing brotha!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 13, 2011)

rd116 said:


> Nice! Hey hodge were they green house seed co.? Mine were freebies from the tude and have been one of the biggest strongest plants I've grown.


You refering to the Bubba Kush? I got those from a friend in Humboldt, been in his bag of seeds for a long time. Try not to use seed banks too much but have in the past for white queen and purple power, anything else I have are from friends. Nice when you can witness the actual plant being grown and sample her..


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> You refering to the Bubba Kush? I got those from a friend in Humboldt, been in his bag of seeds for a long time. Try not to use seed banks too much but have in the past for white queen and purple power, anything else I have are from friends. Nice when you can witness the actual plant being grown and sample her..


Damn right. Nice to get a read on a strain by someone who has grown it at least once in your area/climate.
End of season surprises are not cool when you've put your A-game into a crop and find a flaw in it that you couldn't possibly have seen coming. Then again, taking a chance on a strain can reveal some sweet product.


Hops


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 13, 2011)

yea and you can also get CKUFED.

my outdoor grow this year might as well be counted as a crop failure. my friend got the seeds from a breeder he knows.... seems the breeder didnt like him. the seeds were from a hermy. 110 "Females" out of 116 plants and i started to wonder. on top of them being hermy they are extremly suceptible to mold and fungus. its 2/3 of the way through flowering and im harvesting budroted plants. 

for newbies who dont know this... PROVE your seed stock before you put your heart and soul into something disappointing.

the biggest lesson im taking from this thread, and this year is to prove the seeds indoor and clone the best Pheno's for outdoor growing. 15 giant plants is better than 100 shitty ones.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> yea and you can also get CKUFED.
> 
> my outdoor grow this year might as well be counted as a crop failure. my friend got the seeds from a breeder he knows.... seems the breeder didnt like him. the seeds were from a hermy. 110 "Females" out of 116 plants and i started to wonder. on top of them being hermy they are extremly suceptible to mold and fungus. its 2/3 of the way through flowering and im harvesting budroted plants.
> 
> ...


 God damn, just learned the same lesson not too long ago, same sort of deal. It was just 25 plants though. Needless to say I'm slashing those tires first chance I get.


----------



## $tolli $ensi (Sep 13, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful grow bro, fine job!
> 
> I think you'ed like the Medi
> 
> ...


thanks doublejj...as you can see im a definite Sativa fan. Majority of my girls are going to be maturing late this season, especially the lambs bread and the Flav. but that Lifesaver started budding first and she is like 2-3 weeks out. She smells like grape lifesavers that got stuck up my nostril. (mouth is watering...)


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> 1,600 + posts, your doing yourself proud. Just glad I can watch.
> Fumble got to try the medi, makes a killer herb mayo, yum yum.


Thank you Hodge. The Medi is AWESOME! I have been high pretty much all day with smoking way less. I was able to get out there today and build some frames for rain. 

I am glad you liked the mayo. It will be good for up to a week in the fridge. Would be good on a grilled chicken sandwich...on sea salt filone bread...with thin red onions, avocado, muenster cheese, and maybe some romaine for crunch. Sorry, got carried away there.

Seriously though guys, I couldn't have stumbled into a nicer group of people.


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 13, 2011)

i want to lick fumble after she started on about that delicious sandwich... haha

mr.bond


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow saw the last few pics on page 164. Did I miss any? You really nailed it this year man! Your making 100 gallon smart pots look tiny! Wow great work here!


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha! Fumble wtf now I'm really hungry again and I'm too lazy to go make food


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 14, 2011)

That mayo would make two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickle, onion and a sesame seed bun taste Bomb lol. Had it on a burger but with sharp cheddar red onion and spinach, ate 2 of them.. yummy!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn, now I'm hungry! 

Where's the service in this place? I've been calling for the waitress for 10min & she ain't coming! I need another cup of coffee & I'm ready to order breakfast!

I want a hamburger steak & eggs!

peace
doublej


----------



## wheezer (Sep 14, 2011)

you guys get me everytime!! Gotta go eat now!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 14, 2011)

Skipped breakfast just so I could eat some more mayo, had a roast beef and swiss sandwich, fumble's mayo is addicting just might have another sandwich for dinner.
Just went thru this years medi cola that was pollenated, no seeds at all, damn but still have some to give..
Sorry Wheezer, hanging out on this thread will add pounds to your grow and waistline. lol


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh god stop it you guys are making me hungry! I'm seriously about to go out and buy chicken breast, muenster cheese, romaine lettuce, avocado, red onion, _sea salt filone _bread, which I have never even heard of, and then I'm looking up for the best herbed mayo food network has to offer and make myself a sandwich. Fumble, you ruined my day of gardening, now I am on a sandwich quest... the never of some people 

Not only that, but you make the medi sound really good.

I feel for you *Hodge*, I'm chopping down my outdoor SFV today or tomorrow, and after inspecting I can't find any seeds from the Old School Kush pollen I put on her. Dammit, it was my attempt at saving two clone only breeds to make a super early chopper, but I'm not vending a single milligram of this SFV until I've split open ever nug myself and look for seeds.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, I finally had put that peach pie in the oven, thanks again Hodge

Now, just gotta wait another 90min!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Sep 14, 2011)

I knew better than to look here at dinner time


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

Your grow's looking awesome Wheezy!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Anybody have any ice cream?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Only vanilla should be served with that 

Loving the thread JJ.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2011)

Today is the day it finally came one of the few parsts to the green house! 12 by 20 just like ya said double J. 6 mil : )









Whats my next step brother? I am getting all new clones and strains and some mothers!! Things really coming together down!! At this rate i might just build another one!! Thanks for your help! If there is anything i can ever do for ya buddy just let me know! Looking forward to gettin back north!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna be apple pie time here soon, will have the wife throw an extra one together for ya.
Hope to finish the medi up in the next 2 days, on par for 2+ lbs per plant after worm damage. Not too bad for a late start and half ass attempt this year?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you, I'm gonna make more smoked salmon soon

That's real good, the worms were thick on the Medi!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe one day i can grow like hodge. haha just talken had a few beers. I really like the idea of raised beds after seeing hodges and medigrow's plants!! Maybe green house and a raised bed or two for fun : )


----------



## rootsorganic (Sep 14, 2011)

Double JJ aint nothin like smoked salmon.Jus had some fresh King fillets last wk.Went out of Santa Cruz and hammered them trolling.


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Damn Hodge, that is a bummer! I sure hope Nuggs fares better, please give him a kiss for all of us!
> Well, there are some cuts from my Medi this year, out there getting passed around (fumble where you at girl?)
> 
> Yes Hodge that's OG Kush leaf, you wouldn't believe the stalk now, I can't get both hands around it! I'll snap a pic later.
> ...



what type of bug lite are you using. 


i need to get one of those for the future. the worms are destroying my shit this year.


----------



## iamgman (Sep 14, 2011)

rootsorganic said:


> Double JJ aint nothin like smoked salmon.Jus had some fresh King fillets last wk.Went out of Santa Cruz and hammered them trolling.


It seriously does not get any better than out of the ocean. No snags to worry about... always chrome... Mmmmm. Miss living n Humboldt


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll take a boat out of Berkeley or Sausalito, one day mid-week. Yeah, I like them out of the ocean.

Budologist it was a $50 lite from Home Depot. Said it covers 1 acre. I have still found a few worms though.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 14, 2011)

Its too late for this year right? How exactly does it work, it kills the moths and butterflies that the worms come from?


I'll be heading up that way friday the 23nd i got a gorilla for you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, the worms come from the eggs layed by moths & butterflies. The bug lite is to kill moths. It won't help with the butterlies though.

Great thank you, I'll meet you someplace convient. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 14, 2011)

damn.


cant wait for next year i'm gonna be a lot more prepared.


----------



## MediGrow530 (Sep 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yes, the worms come from the eggs layed by moths & butterflies. The bug lite is to kill moths. It won't help with the butterlies though.
> 
> Great thank you, I'll meet you someplace convient.
> 
> ...


 i found a couple monarchs dead next to mine!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 15, 2011)

I been trying to smoke some salmon since I heard you guys talkin' bout it.......I can't keep mine lit? WTF!?!?!


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying the mayo Hodge. It is also a good dip for artichokes or grilled asparagus. 
DJJ - that pie looks scrump-dilly-icious! How're you doing friend?
I am not a salmon eater, but I would love to cook it.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2011)

2011 Yamaha YZ450F boat anchor!...................

Well it was a real rough week of practice. This is the reason we keep a 'practice' bike for him. 
But he was checking out some suspension adjustments to his BRAND NEW (1 race) 2011 450 and this happened! 

Whole bottom end & case!

I better have a good harvest this season, because now I gotta pay for this

Racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!So much fun!

Once you race it, you own it! He had raced it once!

Anybody need a boat anchor? Dough!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 15, 2011)

i feel like as ass saying it JJ but Honda > everything else. NOT because they are better no, because when i blew my engine it cost me $1000 total. its sad to say but they stopped making Quality 40 years ago..... everything now a days is made to break, but some things are cheaper to replace than others 



> *I better have a good harvest this season, because now I gotta pay for this*


well im praying for you man. but since you got what, 2 LBS off the small budwormed Medi? i think god is allready on your side


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2011)

His semi-sponser Yamaha dealer is really cool about it, if we buy the parts they will rebuild it.

If had happend during a race where Yamaha had a support truck there, they would replace the parts too! Anything necessary to keep Yamaha's on the track!Dough!

They should have it back on the track next week!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> 2011 Yamaha YZ450F boat anchor!...................
> 
> Well it was a real rough week of practice. This is the reason we keep a 'practice' bike for him.
> But he was checking out some suspension adjustments to his BRAND NEW (1 race) 2011 450 and this happened!
> ...



fffffffffffffffuuuuuucck...... Sucks jj. You're one hell of a uncle though! My uncle is the guy that sends you 10 bucks on your 16th.... or any other birthday/christmas. lol.


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 15, 2011)

> *if we buy the parts they will rebuild it.*


thats a HUGE up. we rebuilt it ourselves... were motorheads for life 

having a sponsor dealer is allways a big up, it doesn't matter what kind of bike you ride.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that the piston rod with the crank snapped, did the piston seize?
How was the peach pie?


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 15, 2011)

fumble said:


> I am glad you are enjoying the mayo Hodge. It is also a good dip for artichokes or grilled asparagus.
> DJJ - that pie looks scrump-dilly-icious! How're you doing friend?
> I am not a salmon eater, but I would love to cook it.


Fumble,
do you have a recipe for this herb mayo?!?!?! *excited*

thanks 
mr.bond


----------



## Kannabiskyle (Sep 15, 2011)

double jj i cannot wait to see your grow after looking back at what you did in 2010 and i about shit myself. you had a forest in your yard. those were some huuuuge plants. heres mineView attachment 1789053View attachment 1789056


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2011)

The pie is awesome bro, my goodness, she can cook!

Not sure exactly how it happened, I'll find out more details tomorrow Hodge.

Kanna, those are beautiful plants, nice job

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 17, 2011)

was setting up the only tent i had outside by my single lil monster thing for security and suddenly thought wait i can put the plant in the tent and it will be just like doouble js carport green house lol cuz without the rain tarp its pretty much all mesh and thin ass nylon shit that dosnt block the sun and the tents like 18 by 10 lol and i can put a clear plastic tarp for rain later and i got a fan in there now haha


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds awesome, got any pic's?

Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah rite after i eat !


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 17, 2011)

MediMaryUser said:


> was setting up the only tent i had outside by my single lil monster thing for security and suddenly thought wait i can put the plant in the tent and it will be just like doouble js carport green house lol cuz without the rain tarp its pretty much all mesh and thin ass nylon shit that dosnt block the sun and the tents like 18 by 10 lol and i can put a clear plastic tarp for rain later and i got a fan in there now haha


Great Idea!
Sleep inside the tent with your plants.....
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2011)

MediMary, I like where your going with this!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 18, 2011)

Whats up everyone! Me and the socal crew got together and we got the carport up and runnin! Was a great time cooked smoked had a few cold ones and few laughs. Just ended up stumbling in haha! Anyways i took some pics but i am checking my new yahoo email witch is the same one i always have had and i cant seem to down load the pics.

Anyone familiar with the new yahoo or can help post pics? That cover size you said JJ worked perfect!! TWS did wonders with it and tape nice tight fit so well i wanna show you guys! I cant figure it out though.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 18, 2011)

a few? a lot lol...ya man the picss are coming. here they are.

without further a do


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 18, 2011)

we really need to figure out the walls for this thing. like search home depot.com 

DOUBLE JJ,

what exactly did you use for the sides and how the heck did you fasten the cover to the frame? we just have it tacked with duct tape until we figure something better. come october that top will go by by next town over. so we need help with that. otherwise we are good to go.


----------



## vdog (Sep 18, 2011)

OH oh, more big smelly plants coming, someelse setting up frame shop, better get your ladder out there buddy and look back in this journal and see how they fashiened the sides, it would blow your mind, good luck, you can do it, we are all counting on you, as a matter of fact if you dont have atleast 6 , two pound plants in there by this time next year then we have a serious problem and you will have to go to the doubblejj school of technology and kinder cannabis products LLc.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 18, 2011)

vdog said:


> OH oh, more big smelly plants coming, someelse setting up frame shop, better get your ladder out there buddy and look back in this journal and see how they fashiened the sides, it would blow your mind, good luck, you can do it, we are all counting on you, as a matter of fact if you dont have atleast 6 , two pound plants in there by this time next year then we have a serious problem and you will have to go to the doubblejj school of technology and kinder cannabis products LLc.



Thanks for the kind words and support buddy! You another cali guy like us? Yesterday we had a blast drank smoked and constructed the green house with a few members from the site here and we had a good ol time! Check out the pics! Thanks for everyones help! Cant wait to get it put to use!


----------



## doowmd (Sep 18, 2011)

@bonghittersanber; how much was it and where'd ya get it? (homedepot,lowes etc?)


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 18, 2011)

hey i'm heading up friday. i'll be in the sac area around 12 i'm guessing. where would you like to meet up. shoot me a message if you could.
thanks


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 18, 2011)

65 gallon larry og kush i brought into a tent like a pimp


----------



## vdog (Sep 18, 2011)

Heres the issue, alot of you are running around eating scooby snacks and growing crazy monsters. Life is good, grow it


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 18, 2011)

wheezer said:


> I been trying to smoke some salmon since I heard you guys talkin' bout it.......I can't keep mine lit? WTF!?!?!


Dude,
I would think you of all people would know... you have to cure it first. Duh.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wonder what kind of wood he was using?lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 19, 2011)

this is how we secured it double jj. same as you but with duct tape to reinforce.







and here are the clothesline rafters


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, exactly!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2011)

If you get a minute & want to see some pictures of a log cabin I built, I posted some pictures on this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/466396-living-forest-next-two-years.html

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazing I didn't even know indicas could get that big O.O ...JJ I have a strain that looks very similar to your bubba kush ...at about 4 weeks flowering very sticky does yours smell like pepermint ?


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 19, 2011)

wow double jj. you did all that with out any modern things? amazing. does it still stand?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, it's still there, my grow partner got busted while staying in the cabin about 1976 & we sold it about 1980.

We had a large gorilla grow in the National forest about 2 miles from the cabin

peace
doublejj
P.S. And you guy's thought I could only build carports!lol!


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice bear kill [email protected] lol awesome


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 19, 2011)

Now I gotta get me a milk cow, lol. 
Awesome pics JJ, man the stories you could tell.

Where ya been JJ, getting some rest?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guy's, yeah it seems like my life's been an "E" ticket ride all the way. What were you guy's doing in your 20's? lol!

I'm a walking example of 'what don't kill yah, only makes you stronger. Hell, I've had all my teeth kicked out! Sorry, just sitting here waiting for my new 'partial denture', damn I hate getting old!

Thanks mr.bond, yeah that bear caused quite a stir, more than once. 
In the middle of the night the hogs start going off, squeeling & grunting! I had seen bear tracks around the pig pen before, so I grabbed my rifle & a flashlight. Bears were legal 365 days a year in Washington. After I shot him & went back to bed. 
In the morning I strung him up from a tree & skinned him. If you have never seen a bear without it's skin, it looks like a naked man. I'm down at the creek washing the bear hide when & hear my wife 'SHREEKING'!............She thought I had hung myself! She really freeked out. 
Made the whole bear into sausage. 
I still have the bear rug!

I'm still here Hodge, I've been working on some indoor projects right now. Things are doing great out in the greenhouse, spraying twice a week with Azatrol.

I'll snap a few pic's today

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice to see ya back, have seen a skinned bear and agree they do look human like, lol poor woman.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to harvest the White Grape from the roof!lol!

Hodge, that was a very dark period I my life & I gave my wife every reason to worry. 

I wasn't a medic because I really wanted to get all bloody & see my friends die.
I actually volunteered for the Army as a medic because I was told it was the hardest MOS for the Army Special Forces to fill vacancies. 

Most medics didn't want to go special forces. If I did well in medic school I could apply for SF, which I did.

Unfortunatly not every candidate makes it all the way thru Green Beret training, they wash-out & become combat medics.When I went to Nam I had every intention of re-applying for Special Forces after my first tour. 

Then I found Mary Jane! My life turned upside down & I was just stuck in the worst job in the Army & couldn't wait to get out! I was very confused & suicidal. Luckly I married the right woman.

But it's all good now, I'm happly retired state employee!

peace
doublejj


----------



## lthopkins (Sep 21, 2011)

nice i shot a couple pics and posted on my thread and our pm about the azatrol nocked em out not a bug on my plants that i can find anyway


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, that's good news bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy Shit DJJ! I know I would be in soooooo much trouble if mine ever got that big. I am still getting shit from the wife about how big they are now!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 21, 2011)

That picture is insane!! How tall is it like 15 feet? I wonder how the others are lookin : )


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

OK more pic's this afternoon

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jesus christ the white berry is fucking huge.


Looks amazing man.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

im ready for them jj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 21, 2011)

How tall is it?? I gotta know! I am getting the walls and smart pots next. 100 gallons here i come!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

The White grape is about 13'-14' tall. It's just covered with buds on top, like a bouquet! lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 21, 2011)

Your a lucky man!! If i can even get 1 pound plants i will be happy in the green house. After seeing what you have done makes me wanna extend my green house. how easy is it to do? I guess these are some things we can go over at the norcal meet haha!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's a couple of quick shots from today. Things are looking good. Couple more weeks for most of them

peace
doublejj

Purple Kush (the Lavander is not that yellow, it's the way the sun is hitting it:






Hawaiian skunk (and you can see OG Kush buds too):


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 21, 2011)

nice donkeys.....................


----------



## Gandalf GreenThumb (Sep 21, 2011)

Djj, your ladies are awesome.

Question How much Azatrol per gal. of water do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just picked up that Gorilla for you from my buddies grow shed.

It has some PM on the leaves i'm gonna see tomorrow if i have some fungicide laying around and i'll drench it tomorrow night. looks real nice though. cya friday!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW DOUBLE JJ! just WOW! that plant is bigger than my house! i cant have trees like that at my house. DAMN


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2011)

Gandalf, I use one shotglass per gallon of Azatrol. About 1.5oz

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Sep 22, 2011)

damn bro, I don't know how your gonna harvest that stuff without a l####r!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 22, 2011)

wheezer said:


> damn bro, I don't know how your gonna harvest that stuff without a l####r!!


Can't say that word, I can't believe the height she got mine is 5 foot tall and 8 foot wide. She's stretching for the sun for sure.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2011)

This year DJJ will be harvesting by helicopter.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 22, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Can't say that word, I can't believe the height she got mine is 5 foot tall and 8 foot wide. She's stretching for the sun for sure.


I didn't say it!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 22, 2011)

But you were thinking it, lol We all are.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2011)

You guy's are trying to get me in trouble!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 22, 2011)

wicked thread mate them plants are the biggest iv seen +rep

seriously there huge fairplay


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> You guy's are trying to get me in trouble!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Not topping the hell out of that is getting you in trouble! Harvest by crane? Hoist system with pulleys? LOL


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe not a ladder but I have a scaffold you can borrow!HAHA


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> You guy's are trying to get me in trouble!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


your in Cali.... there should be some tree-trimmers around somewhere.... .... they can just strap into the plant and harvest away lmfao.

on a serious note (i cant believe im saying this....) that roof IS going to come in handy......


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 22, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> your in Cali.... there should be some tree-trimmers around somewhere.... .... they can just strap into the plant and harvest away lmfao.
> 
> on a serious note (i cant believe im saying this....) that roof IS going to come in handy......


Hey, that's a great idea!
I know a tree guy that can help!....lol
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 22, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey, that's a great idea!
> I know a tree guy that can help!....lol
> TMB-


Need a reference, will gladly provide one.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 22, 2011)

break out the cherry picker!!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2011)

wheezer said:


> break out the cherry picker!!


I can hear the bucket truck backing up to the house now.. *beep* *beep* *beep* LOL


----------



## Gandalf GreenThumb (Sep 22, 2011)

Djj, Thanks. I was using 1/2 oz. Per. Gal. Probably just immunized the mites. Lol


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 22, 2011)

Purple Gorilla.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, too cool!

Can't wait to get it, your the bomb. Thank you

peace
doublejj


----------



## mygirls (Sep 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of quick shots from today. Things are looking good. Couple more weeks for most of them
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> ...


very very nice there bro.. great looking plants you gonna have fun like me


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Have some seeds for you too. have a bunch i wanna spread them out to everyone i know. got like 20 for you.

its this backcrossed with itself.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/448782-qleaner-cola-named-lance.html


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2011)

looks awesome!

If you contact Hodgegrown he might have some Medijuana seed.
peace
doublejj


----------



## ifoundnemo (Sep 23, 2011)

sub'd.

your plants are beasts!

aren't you worried about the neighbors with that 13' tree hanging outside of your carport?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, just a little!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the plant bro, she looks great. 

Those seeds sound awesome, thank you!

Hope you have a nice time in "the biggest little city in the world"

peace
doublejj
P.S. Sorry, I know meeting me is kinda a 'Yoda' experience. I ain't much to look at! By the look on your face I wanted to say "You seek Yoda! Mmm,Mmm!"LOL!


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 23, 2011)

"Padawan of the marijuana, are you. Guidance, you seek?" LOL

Better Yoda than Vader... you don't want your plants on the 'dark' side... 

mr.bond


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2011)

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 24, 2011)

just got a stoned thought! u know that show bait car?? they should do bait plant!! haha cops grow 6 small fire plants and somehow give potential thiefs a chance to learn of them and then have the spot set up with cameras catching them in the act with the plants they just stole and catching like multiple people every night lol just with like 6 small plants so they can have more waiting to replace them and see if people take all 6 or just a nug or 1 plant or what haha bait cars hella funny !!!!!!!

and damn my plant is way smaller than yours!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 24, 2011)

medimaryuser, YOU ARE INGENIOUS! that show is so funny seeing all those retards think they got a nice new car but no they are being watched and are soon to be fucked by the long dick of the law. 


set up a drug house and have people break into it. sting them all hahahaha. that would be good but im sure the authority would much rather spend their money busting other crimes.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2011)

The White Grape is getting purple! I'm soo stoked! 
Smells awesome too! Actually smells like wine!

Here's a couple of pic's from today

peace
doublejj


----------



## bleedintears (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn fine.
You have me drooling.


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 25, 2011)

YAY PURPLE!!!

i Love me the purple Budz. just the look of purple, red green buds > Normal buds.......

damn fine plants.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there some kind of world record for Praying Mantis?

I spoted this MONSTER Praying Mantis on the bamboo fence next to the carport. There is about 6" between each row of wire! 

This thing was huge!

peace
doublejj


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 25, 2011)

White grape looks soooooooooooo bomb! That mantis must have grown monster from living in such a jungle with an abundant supply of food


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love how the White Grape is popping out next to your house and your neighbor has a puny citrus tree(?) where more carport could be!
Looks awesome. 
World record mantis, maybe. But what about a caterpillar the size of your thumb and twice as long topping your trees?


----------



## Chuck420 (Sep 25, 2011)

lol that plant reaching over the roof is awesome. can't wait to see more.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 25, 2011)

More than likely a female, she'll lay an egg sac near your grow for next year. Well done JJ. Will see if seeds from the White Grape are available for you? Just when I finished typing this, friend who I got the White Grape called, deja-vu, said he did pollenate the strain this season but unsure if there's seeds yet? Said I'm welcome to them..
If I recall, you did want a purple strain?


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 25, 2011)

White grape is looking awesome.


what are the genetics of that??? white widow and grape ape ii'm guessing. 


that plant looks amazing bro


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 25, 2011)

White widow x guerilla grape.


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 25, 2011)

seeing that mantis makes me VERY happy for you JJ. they will take care of the butterfly's that the Zappers dont......and by the looks of HER it seems shes well fed.......


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2011)

Simply Amazing ! That Praying Mantis is frikin huge too!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 25, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The White Grape is getting purple! I'm soo stoked!
> Smells awesome too! Actually smells like wine!
> 
> Here's a couple of pic's from today
> ...


Looks like the "Grape" part of the plant is starting to show up. Very nice jj!
Keep up the good work...
TMB-


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 25, 2011)

Double J sent you a message. Thanks for your time and everything. The pictures are amazing so nicee!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Is there some kind of world record for Praying Mantis?
> 
> I spoted this MONSTER Praying Mantis on the bamboo fence next to the carport. There is about 6" between each row of wire!
> 
> ...


Lol, everything is huge in your backyard jj.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Is there some kind of world record for Praying Mantis?
> 
> I spoted this MONSTER Praying Mantis on the bamboo fence next to the carport. There is about 6" between each row of wire!
> 
> ...


Looks like that Mantis was nibbling on the same thing you feed those plants.....lol.
I've never seen one that big, holy crap I'd be afraid of being bit by that monster.....wow!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2011)

Me either!

I swear I asked him "How you doing?", and he nodded his head!.........But, I've been vaping!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Me either!
> 
> I swear I asked him "How you doing?", and he nodded his head!.........But, I've been vaping!lol!
> 
> ...


Dude, I can relate. This guy was laughing at me as he showed me his ass.
Scared, I was.


Hops


----------



## mive (Sep 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> The White Grape is getting purple! I'm soo stoked!
> Smells awesome too! Actually smells like wine!
> 
> Here's a couple of pic's from today
> ...


that is so unbelievable, its almost ridiculous. congrats!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 26, 2011)

hey double jj sorry i did not get your last message my inbox was full i cleared a few out. I hate the messaging system on this you can only have 50 messages not nearly enough with all of these friends! lol!

I am feelin better today a buddy stopped by and we talked. If ya can send the message again i would be thankful! Youve helped me a lot! 

Thanks again god bless everyone!


----------



## ohmy (Sep 26, 2011)

doublejj said:


> This is what I'm after. This is what 1 pound of kief looks like!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


JJ how many plant's did it take to make that ?


----------



## iamgman (Sep 26, 2011)

ohmy said:


> JJ how many plant's did it take to make that ?


One.. he knows how to grow em.. if ya know what I mean  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuWbkVsV7rM


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 26, 2011)

geez that bag of kief gets me every time... *tear* lol

mr.bond


----------



## ohmy (Sep 26, 2011)

iamgman said:


> One.. he knows how to grow em.. if ya know what I mean  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuWbkVsV7rM


Yeah he has a gift as a drool all over the place looking at his grow.....OhMy


----------



## ejbarraza (Sep 27, 2011)

How many kilos do u get from those jurassic plants!???!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL! I found these old school "Jedi" scissors, in a drawer!

This is what we used back in the day, before there were any power trimmers, or even those nice Fiskars trimming scissors.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Still trim, they do! Mmm,Mmm


----------



## maariic (Sep 27, 2011)

*In our country people use those things to cut wool from sheep. Looks like someone is prepaired to be as Edward Scissorhands.*


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Sep 27, 2011)

doublejj said:


> LOL! I found these old school "Jedi" scissors, in a drawer!
> 
> This is what we used back in the day, before there were any power trimmers, or even those nice Fiskars trimming scissors.
> 
> ...


Man, I used to have a couple pairs of those Japanese Bonsai shears!!
Time to dig into the junk drawer. Anything to break the monotony of trimming. Might be a nice change up.

Peace,
Hops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen those! These are actually little mini one's!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 27, 2011)

JJ i envy you for many reasons. those trimming sheers are another one.

i've looked for good ones like that all around canada but can only find cheap plastic chineese ones. i lost my last pair a couple years ago and have been wishing for a good pair ever since.

i've been using these since i lost the last pair LOL.View attachment 1809364


----------



## husalife (Sep 27, 2011)

I Love my trimmers


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah husa, we are in a new age 
Here are my soldiers all lined-up & ready for battle!

peace
doublejj
P.S. But those old ones still trim well!


----------



## Kannabiskyle (Sep 27, 2011)

doublejj i gotta give it to you after seeing your last years grow and now this one, your like a weed growing jesus. you must be feeding those like strong ass miracle grow haha. but that aint no miracle, amazing job man ill be looking forward to hear about how much you get!

(edit) and by the way in one of those pictures you can see your neighbors yard and their plants looks like some marijuana! ha


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 27, 2011)

whats the pam for?? non stick for resin


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any recommendations on where to buy good scissors? I realized tonight how bad this is gonna be with shitty little scissors lol. Looks like you're very well prepared JJ!


----------



## iamgman (Sep 27, 2011)

Walmart for the fiskars like master JJ has  also.. they have nylon net material for 99 cents a yard.. hang that tite in your dark space if you trim green down to nugs.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2011)

I get them at Home Depot, & yes the PAM is for cleaning off the scissors with the green pad

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Sep 27, 2011)

yea you can get em' on amazon for 9 bucks a pair!! I just bought 10 pairs when I found em' at that price. Around here there 13-15 bucks. If you go down to the valley to Home depot, you can get em' for 11 or 12. It was a no brainer for me! Amazon baby!! woot woot!!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 27, 2011)

Here ya go...the weapons of choice! I also keep Pam, scrubby pads, and sharpeners handy to keep things sharp and smooth. It makes all the difference in the world to have a clean sharp pair of cutters in your hand.
I've done about 2 lbs in 2 days, and I'm goofin off and by myself, so that's not too bad. I'm a trimming machine when I want to be!!


----------



## bigwood111 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup fiskars snips are the shit. Lowes or Home Depot carry them. All the hydro shops around here too. I have about 6 pair of them.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yeah husa, we are in a new age
> Here are my soldiers all lined-up & ready for battle!
> 
> peace
> ...


I'm not a fan of the "spring loaded" scissors myself, I know others that won't use anything else. My weapon of choice is the Westcott 4" titanium curved embroidery scissors. I got my first pair at Walmart, now I get them on line for $4 a pair with free shipping, just ordered 4 more pairs. They stay very sharp because of the titanium vs. steel, easy to use, and the curved blades kind of contours the shape of the buds. 
I know we all have our preferences, this is mine.
Watch out for fingers!
TMB-


----------



## husalife (Sep 28, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm not a fan of the "spring loaded" scissors myself, I know others that won't use anything else. My weapon of choice is the Westcott 4" titanium curved embroidery scissors. I got my first pair at Walmart, now I get them on line for $4 a pair with free shipping, just ordered 4 more pairs. They stay very sharp because of the titanium vs. steel, easy to use, and the curved blades kind of contours the shape of the buds.
> I know we all have our preferences, this is mine.
> Watch out for fingers!
> 
> ...


Phew too much work to have to open the trimmers on your own lol thumb will be ready to fall off.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 28, 2011)

husalife said:


> Phew too much work to have to open the trimmers on your own lol thumb will be ready to fall off.


My hand gets more of a workout squeezing that spring closed then opening up the scissors. Like I said, we all have our preferences.
TMB-


----------



## kiwiskunk (Sep 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> If you get a minute & want to see some pictures of a log cabin I built, I posted some pictures on this thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/466396-living-forest-next-two-years.html
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Hey, just curious do you have any mj pics from your time in the awesome log cabin. I think I read in your intro that once you retire you would put up some old pics. Cheers


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2011)

I have looked in all of the easy places & cannot find those pictures. There are some boxes in the attic & basement that I still have to look, but now I'm thinking they may have been "purged" at some point. 
If & when I find them I will surely post them. 
Sorry my bad

peace
doublejj


----------



## kiwiskunk (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats more than ok, I just had trouble findings pics form last years grow lol... keep an I on my new thread over your winter. It is now in my sig


----------



## rd116 (Sep 28, 2011)

Have to use spring loaded! haha I like the blue ones with the curved blade. I stole ur idea JJ, scotch brite pad and pam works great! Trying to figure out why I never thought of this hahaha


----------



## rd116 (Sep 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> is there some kind of world record for praying mantis?
> 
> I spoted this monster praying mantis on the bamboo fence next to the carport. There is about 6" between each row of wire!
> 
> ...


LOVE THE MANTIS!!!!


----------



## LQs (Sep 28, 2011)

rd116 said:


> LOVE *THY* MANTIS!!!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 29, 2011)

that mantis is a beast like ur buds lol!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 30, 2011)

check it out doublejj!!!! we just need to get the side screen up. 2 more rolls of 6x20 shade screen and we are finished with it!  are you proud? its not tall like yours but we wont need that much height until next season then we will add more screen when we lift it higher.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 30, 2011)

Great job BH, next year you'll be stacking bricks too!
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 30, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> Great job BH, next year you'll be stacking bricks too!
> TMB-


and shitting them too by the looks of how close the neighbors are...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> and shitting them too by the looks of how close the neighbors are...


 It's definitely not a prime location, he needs some big mean dogs.


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> It's definitely not a prime location, he needs some big mean dogs.


... or an angry midget with a sunburn and a tennis racket


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 30, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> and shitting them too by the looks of how close the neighbors are...


 Wow I just read that and I started busting up! Thats so funny! Yea i mean there close but in the bay area sac all of southern california inless you have a acre your neibors are close. Sometimes you are as lucky as me to have neibors like mine that will gladly help watch for smokin with them lol. 

But yea its our gona be our first run! Wish us luck! haha more progress soon to come. Got some new ideas for next year as well.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome Bonghitter, the IE has it going on!

I agree with them, & you didn't have to try to mimic everything, your neighbors are really close! Welcome to the 'Night Owl' club! 
You'll be staying up with them if you want to keep them. 
Hodge can verify, I don't live in the best of hoods. We are on constant alert right now.

Nice job bro, I'm very proud of you. You won't believe what's gonna come out of there

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Awesome Bonghitter, the IE has it going on!
> 
> I agree with them, & you didn't have to try to mimic everything, your neighbors are really close! Welcome to the 'Night Owl' club!
> You'll be staying up with them if you want to keep them.
> ...


 How funny and yea i can imagine! I was thinking i gotta buy andrew a radio and a expresso maker! haha. I went back there its actually a big yard maybe bigger than mine. I saw how close yours were doublejj and i think yours may be closer than ours here at that yard. It will be interesting no doubt! We are goin to build a fence in the back for more privacy. Our Ds have grown a lot in there from I can see already! Thanks again everyone! A toast to great friends and times!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 30, 2011)

oh yes i know the neighbors are too close but i have a fence on one side and a tall hedge on the other. eventually there will be a 6 foot wood fence along the back where the chain link is.
i am usually up until 4 or 5 am so i would hear someone. 
i got one of the long sides up. i just need to get one more roll for the other long side. its all boxed in almost now  it looks way more discrete than it did before.some fuckers have been walking the neighborhood looking for houses to break into today. in broad daylight. stupid high school punks. if i believed in guns i would have a hand gun and shot gun but i don't so i won't have any. but i do have my dog who is a chow hybrid who is pretty alert and vicious to unfamiliar faces. i keep all my gates pad locked so unless somebody hops it which would shake my walls of the house or come from the neighbors behind me which is almost impossible because they have mean ass dogs.


double jj, yes we did have to copy you. because yours is great and we want to be great too the first time around. we want to build it and have everything on it before we start big. so we dont have to tweak it and we can spend more time on the garden.


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 30, 2011)

JJ you should get those bud trimmer bowls or do you not like those? Ive never used them but the video looks like they work good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2011)

I managed to slip away from 'greenhouse watch' to have a real good day at the race track. 
Our boy did very well!

Pro Motocross 2011 NorCal style $15,000 purse!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I will be covering the White Grape with plastic tomorrow, for the storm!
.
40 Pro's on the line!





1 min to start:





30sec:





Get out of the way:





Passed'em





Checkerd Flag:





Cleaning between races





Can't race without sponsors





Next race, inside gate





Get set:





GO!


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 30, 2011)

> *Pro Motocross 2011 NorCal style $15,000 purse!*


VERY good my friend. give him congrats from a family of Canadian racers  anyone that can cover their losses of entry (and not to mention that repair to the block!!) is Definatly worth their salt on the track. and anyone who can come out wish $$ in the pocket is going to make it eventually..... $$ can be an enticing thing 

Tell him if he keeps winning like THIS, his name might be in some Mighty fine places come a year or two from now...... cant even begin to express the Awesomeness of watching an up-and coming Star


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 30, 2011)

here is a thread that i started for our greenhouse. 
anyone check it out let me know

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/471935-my-first-real-greenhouse-thread.html#post6381889


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually $15,000 is very small for a pro purse. This wasn't a major race, there is a race on the schedule this winter in Las Vegas with a 1mil purse!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 1, 2011)

> *Actually $15,000 is very small for a pro purse. This wasn't a major race, there is a race on the schedule this winter in Las Vegas with a 1mil purse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know. its more average for a pro/Am racer.... but the point is taking a payout place. even if he didn't place first his name is out there in the world. a VERY good thing for an up and coming racer. 

$1,000,000 is ALOT of money. i allways put the Zero's behind it because i dont think 1mil does a figure that large justice........ it may not be enough for generations to come but DAMN is it alot of $$.


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2011)

The boy needs a chick with big breastes to hold his umbrella now.


Good job on the podium ! 


Today is the season red sticker opening for all low deserts and mountains.The high deserts opened up Sept 1st. Still a little warm though. It won't be long before Mother nature meets my knobbie!


----------



## husalife (Oct 1, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOO Love to watch that sign turn and that gate drop!!!!! Let the rooster tails FLY


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 1, 2011)

Makes me miss riding.. Wish I still had my bike! What days is the storm coming? I might get some plastic or something too and make a little makeshift structure lol. Don't want anything to go wrong at this point


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2011)

TWS said:


> The boy needs a chick with big breastes to hold his umbrella now.


LOL! Yeah you can see her in the pictures! There seem to be quite a few of them at the race track.LOL!
Unfortunatly for #87, that was my job!lol! 
Get out there & ride TWS, your not getting any younger!

Thanks everyone, but what I didn't tell you was the second day, in the main's, he had two DNF's!(Did Not Finish) Dough! 
Broke both bikes. Finished in the hole for the weekend! 
That's racing!

But the first day, that track was STINKY, because that boy was the sh*t!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats to you and your grandson, with all the bad things going on with kids today for you and your son to give him this opportunity says alot, him winning says more.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Hodge, he's a great young man, a pleasure to be around.

I covered the White Grape & Bubba Kush with plastic, they need another week.

The OG looks very close, I may take it next week.

peace
doublejj


----------



## ohmy (Oct 1, 2011)

JJ can you please do a lil video of you trimming up a cola please..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I will, soon

peace
doublejj


----------



## ohmy (Oct 1, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Yes I will, soon
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 Thank's....I have never seen buds that big and want to see what it's like to trim em up ....You do such a great job of getting em big lol  I am looking for a car port for the spring


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2011)

ohmy, it's pretty anti-climatic. All the big buds are broken down to check for mold. 
They don't look like huge buds when were done, it's a pile of smaller buds.

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey there DJJ. I feel like I have been away forever. I am just now starting to get back into routine. I am going to start trimming the PK tomorrow. They call it an 8 drawer rolling organizer - I call it a rolling drying cart! I lined the drawers with paper towels to contain the fall off.


----------



## wheezer (Oct 2, 2011)

hey fumble if you use newspaper instead of paper towels, you'll be able to scrape that kief up that falls off.


----------



## husalife (Oct 2, 2011)

EWWWWW that damn MOLD... it hides deep inside those dense donkey buds and will slowly RAPE

your jar if you tried to leave it a big cola huh JJ. SUX would be grand to have huge colas on a stick.


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

Good info there about breaking up the bigger buds. With the rot prob I have, I will def be breaking them all down. And thanks Wheezer. I will be changing the paper towels to newspaper.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2011)

We are getting very close now

The GDP that didn't 'P'! She's almost done, 100% cloudy, but no amber. These buds are sticking outside the carport & with the rain coming I may just take them. I would hate to loose them to mold.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'm pulling the plastic back off the WG, because the sweat raining down constantly is worse than the rain. I may just take her also.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's the White Grape, she really needs another week

peace
doublejj


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> Good info there about breaking up the bigger buds. With the rot prob I have, I will def be breaking them all down. And thanks Wheezer. I will be changing the paper towels to newspaper.


I have a roll of news print for this purpose - NO INK. Printing supply place should have it.


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

Good idea PIPboy. DJJ, those buds look amazing!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 2, 2011)

Was talking with my cousin and he's getting me some of the GDP that does P, lol plants are grown in Sutter and are showing great color (purple) didn't show me a pic but I trust him on this since he did see the garden.
Son has some of the purple power, grape ape that are turning at the cabin, elevation 3,000 feet but not here at 1,000 feet? You saw my white grape, she's not showing any purple and you have her sister and she's turning. My place has the thermal inversion layer that keeps our night time temps about 6 to 8 degrees higher than you even though your 2 to 3 degrees higher during day time. 
Got a bud of medi seeds from my friend Nuggs, for those I have promised seeds to, be patient cause I'm ordering some hard sided plastic containers so I can ship the seeds safely and not loose more to the sorting machine. Not sure how many seeds will be available but will give what I can and will pollenate lots more next season, so there will be more medi seeds in the future.
Pic 1, Crooked Prairie stalk
Pic 2, XXX Black Afghani
Pic 3, Bubba Kush in 35 gallon smart pot


----------



## kipdrordy21 (Oct 2, 2011)

DoubleJJ: I just looked at the pics of your son's race day. I live in norcal too and I miss riding that track. They don't use the track for open practice any more do they?


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 2, 2011)

Great buds DJJ!!! they look great!! *drool*

mr.bond


----------



## pwee (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow!! Amazing crop!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2011)

kipdrordy21 said:


> DoubleJJ: I just looked at the pics of your son's race day. I live in norcal too and I miss riding that track. They don't use the track for open practice any more do they?


No they don't do open practice any more. It's a wonerful, world class track!

Thanks for your comments everyone

On top of it all, I've caught a cold, & feel like sh*t!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that DJJ. I hope you feel better. You need to regain your strength - you're going to need it to finish all that trimming!


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 3, 2011)

Seriously... I'm already tired from trimming, I can't even imagine your workload!!! Feel better soon JJ


PS: I would be dying without these sharp, spring loaded scissors!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2011)

Sucks double jj, don't sneeze in the buds, you'll never find the snot once it's there. lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I've found another use for the remesh wire cages, after the plant is harvested, drying racks

Just got started pulling the OG Kush but will probably continue with several others that are very close now. I'm watching very close for mold now

peace
doublejj


----------



## husalife (Oct 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Well I've found another use for the remesh wire cages, after the plant is harvested, drying racks
> 
> Just got started pulling the OG Kush but will probably continue with several others that are very close now. I'm watching very close for mold now
> 
> ...


Yea I saw this in High Times as well, Got a few rolls of wire around and thought about giving it a try but opt'ed for my fishing string across the spare bedroom again lol.


----------



## daRube (Oct 4, 2011)

Bummer about the cold D.. Don't know if it is the same with you but when I trim all day the sweet odor from my ladies knocks my sinuses crazy. What helps me is NeilMed Sinus Rinse ($9 at Rite-Aid). It is an 8oz plastic squeeze bottle and comes with these buffer powders. Like a neti-pot on steroids, fill it with warm H2O and powder, squirt it up one nostril then the other (over a sink).. Cleans them out and breaks loose congestion.. Doesn't burn thanks to the powders..Without it I suffer through trimming with sinus congestion and headaches..


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you feel better my friend, sounds like I gotta get momma to make some chicken soup and jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang dbl jj! Im sick of trimming,but your literally sick of trimming! Wish u the best on no to little mold!


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> jalapeno cornbread.


I'll have to try making some of that sinus cure. *goes and picks jalapenos*


----------



## vdog (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like a mad scientist, and crazy but the heck with it, the one on the left is in a 5 gal bag now and its going to keep it in veggieness until July 15 next year, I guess a 200 gal and a big trellis maybe in order. Whatever the case, its gonna be a fun project, thanks double, and have a glorious day!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words.

I actually did have chicken soup for dinner & after a soak in a hot bath & shot of 'el Presidente' brandy, I slept pretty well, considering I can't really afford to "sleep well" right now. 

We have one of those nose rinse pots & my wife has been trying to get me to use it. I guess I'll give it a try, thank you.

vdog, that sounds like one hell of a project, I'd love to see pictures.

peace
doublejj
P.S. No rain yet! knock,knock!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2011)

They caught him!

Last night about 1:00am Molly starts barking. I get up & soon hear the neighbors dogs (2 doors down) barking wildly! I'm standing on my front porch as a cop car drives slowly down the street (lights off) & stops in front of my house!

Another cop car pulls up down the block. All of a sudden the same kid Molly chased off a few weeks ago, comes running out of my neighbors drive way right into the cops. As soon as he sees the cop cars he stopped & put his hands up, & layed down.

I think he was trying to get to my back yard thru my neighbors yard. Molly chased him back into their yard where he was hiding. They called the police, & when they saw the cop cars out front, the neighbors went out back & put a flashlight on him. That's why he flushed right into the police waiting arms!

This time, they cuffed him up drove him home!lol!

I don't think the police or neighbors know what he was really after. I will sleep better tonight!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I got my camera & was going to take pictures but had 2nd thoughts


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thank you for all the kind words.
> 
> I actually did have chicken soup for dinner & after a soak in a hot bath & shot of 'el Presidente' brandy, I slept pretty well, considering I can't really afford to "sleep well" right now.
> 
> ...


 I had a girlfriend years ago that had me use one of those "nose rinse pots" once..... F--K that crap! The damn thing keeps popping up around here too, I seen it last week while rummaging through some boxes. My son asked if it was one of my old "smoking devices", laughed my ass off.
Good luck on the cold jj, that chicken soup is the best thing for you, keep hitting that and some canna jalapeno corn bread, you'll be golden!
Got cold here last night 51.6, I feel the purple coming on!
TMB-


----------



## MediGrow530 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal! If I or my nlaws find someone in our garden tryin to rip It they gunna get rubber rounds and pepperballs!

[video=youtube;nYGWl3i9SmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYGWl3i9SmA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2011)

doublejj said:


> They caught him!
> 
> Last night about 1:00am Molly starts barking. I get up & hear the neighbors dogs (2 doors down) barking wildly! I'm standing on my front porch as a cop car drives slowly down the street (lights off) & stops in front of my house!
> 
> ...


WTG Molly!
I'm sure they know your growing, I live on acreage, and I go for a walk every morning, about 3+ miles (1 hour), on my way back home I can smell my plants about a quarter mile away, sometimes further away. I'm sure you got the whole neighborhood reeking like a dozen skunks moved in. Better have your paperwork in order and posted, who knows what the neighbors told the cops. If I had thieves trespassing through my yard trying to rip off something that's as controversial as growing pounds of Mary-Jane is in a residential neighborhood, and if I didn't use MJ, I would be pissed off! 
Not sure of your relationship with that neighbor, lets hope he burns and is looking for a bit of a MJ reward! 
Easy on that El Presidente Senior!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2011)

I know them a little. He's also a retired state employee. I actually smell MJ all over my neighborhood, some of it mine. They have had burglers before, that's why they got 2 dogs.

But I have already gotten my paperwork in order & cleaned-up anything incriminating. 

He kind of owes me one. A couple of years ago he set-up a halfass shooting range in his back yard for a new air rifle. His new rifle was so powerful it was shooting thru the backstop & thru my fence & put a couple of dents in my camper. I try to be friendly with all my neighbors (for obvious reasons). So rather than get upset, I grabbed an extra sheet of plywood I had & took it over to him. 

After I explained about the dents in my camper, he applolgized and always waves & smiles when he sees me walking Molly.

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2011)

Right on Molly! I hope you gave her lots of kisses and treats. My princess goes off nightly at the fence. We aren't allowed to have guns *sniiffle, tear* but I've got a baseball bat at every door and by the bed and a lead pipe for the back door. My man wont let me wrap the end of the bats in barbed wire. I'd venture to say that boy got off lucky by running into the sausage before Molly got him.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha!!! Goooooo Molly!!!

That is awesome. Your dog rocks. and your neighbors too for calling the cops and (hopefully) not saying anything about your plants. I wonder what the dumb kids explanation was to the cops. "so wait, you're telling me that you were trespassing in an attempt to steal 16ft. marijuana plants??" LOL Too bad you don't know where he lives... you could always pay HIM a visit for a change, give a little door knock, and you know, tell him in a nice way that you are an avid hunter and about all your high-powered guns... and if he ever wants to check them out, to just come back at 2am. XD hope you feel better JJ.

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;6inmIuQshg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inmIuQshg4[/video]


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOOO go Molly! It's good that you have nice neighbors, my parents aren't too sure about some of ours lol


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Oct 4, 2011)

Go Molly way to hurd him girl i hate rippers i had a grower friend in my city wich is hard to come by who use to use the site daily he put out a couple plants tht he had this summer get ripped and ever since then i haven't tlkd to or seen him on hear since.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I talked to the neighbor lady that called the cops last night. She was up watching tv & her husband was sleeping, her dogs started barking & she thought is was just another raccoon looking for cat food. She was looking out back & saw something up on the fence & thought it was a raccoon, but when he jumped down she could see it wasn't. She dialed 911 and said she was looking at a person in her back yard. When the 911 operator told her the police were out front, she pointed a flashlight at him and told him the police were on their way!
She never said anything about my greenhouse! 

peace
doublejj
P.S. I went & bought Molly a cooked turkey breast for dinner. She loves turkey!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 4, 2011)

good girl molly!!! what would we do without our best friend? i lost my old boy a few months ago, broke my heart. but had 15 yrs with the ornary bastard  he trained the younger pup now 7, who is training the new pup of 4mo. i couldent imagine life without my best friends...


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic Story JJ, I hope that discourages him for the season. Hopefully discourages him for good, at least from your patch. Who knew a flashlight could be such an effective weapon against rippers. God I would have loved to hear that kids story.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw her talking to the police last night with the flashlight in her hand, so I kinda put 2&2 together. 

What I didn't know was, she waited until the cops were there to flush him!

We talked to 5 or 6 min, I think she would have 'mentioned' the greenhouse if she didn't like it.

I went & talked to her because I wondered if I had anything to worry about, she never mentioned it, me either! Whew!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I think that went as well as it possibly could have. Like a fairytale ending almost.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Oct 5, 2011)

oh man hearing this makes me nervous as fuck. i mean my neighbors behind can see it but wont for long cuz we're building the fence. what is wrong with people. growing in a neighborhood like doublejj and i is pretty nerve wracking.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 5, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> oh man hearing this makes me nervous as fuck. i mean my neighbors behind can see it but wont for long cuz we're building the fence. what is wrong with people. growing in a neighborhood like doublejj and i is pretty nerve wracking.


I grow on acreage, and I see no neighbors from my place and it's nerve racking as well, but I can;t imagine what you guys go through, not for me. I just trust my motion sensors down there at the garden to let me know what's going on. If they go off, I hope it chases them away, whatever it may be,,,,human, animal, big foot, just go away and don't make me shoot you.
TMB-


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 5, 2011)

Way to go Molly, best ending could have hoped for. 
Lost some tops (broken) from last nights storm but overall not too bad. Don't expect to get mold since the sun is out and we have a nice little breeze blowing. Most are close enough to bring in if I def had to, Kush's have lots of white hair still but tricolms are all cloudy and starting to show amber. If we get a week more of clear weather, then there's going to be some very stoney buds coming out of this garden...lol
Neighbor was talking to my son the other day, says he loves this time of year, the aroma from my garden blows his way (about 1,200 feet to his house) while he was talking to son he was also commenting on this years purple tinted plants. Know he smokes cause he gets it from people I know, think he'll find a suprise on the fence line..


----------



## wheezer (Oct 5, 2011)

damn I slept all day yesterday and look what I missed. Glad it all worked out!


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 5, 2011)

glad all is well for you djj


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm very pleased to here that the bastard thief was caught.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2011)

It was surreal to watch! I couldn't believe it. At first I almost expected the police to come to my door. 

I actually got to see the guy trying to rip my plants in the back of a police car!

This one, was for all those that lost plants to rippers!

I'm so sorry I didn't get some pictures but I was affraid the police would take it wrong, and they weren't even looking my way at the time! But I had my camera & I wanted too take a picture real bad!

peace
doublejj


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha! You take pics of him riding away in the cop car! Do you recognize the ripper?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe he lives one block over. But he was the same kid she ran off a few weeks ago

I'll sleep better once they are hanging in the basement

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2011)

Agreed.. I have been sleeping much better now that I have it all mostly inside.


----------



## husalife (Oct 6, 2011)

angryblackman said:


> Agreed.. I have been sleeping much better now that I have it all mostly inside.



WHEW aint you tellin the truth


----------



## tristynhawk (Oct 6, 2011)

doublejj said:


> It was surreal to watch! I couldn't believe it. At first I almost expected the police to come to my door.
> 
> I actually got to see the guy trying to rip my plants in the back of a police car!
> 
> ...


It's always best to avoid their attention anytime you can.
Been following your grow all year kinda quietly JJ and just wanted to congratulate on being a great grower and a very likeable personality. None of the big head syndrome with you very classy man + rep.


----------



## tristynhawk (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooops, my bad i think closed your thread when i posted.


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 6, 2011)

tristynhawk said:


> It's always best to avoid their attention anytime you can.
> Been following your grow all year kinda quietly JJ and just wanted to congratulate on being a great grower and a very likeable personality. None of the big head syndrome with you very classy man + rep.


Very well said. Thanks for your kind advice from a first year grower.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you tristy, I appreciate that very much. Life is too short for silly games.

The White Grape was taking a beating in the storms & was ready to come down. Most is hanging on the wire drying cages, some small buds get a quick hand trim & into a rack.

The buds are so nice & purple, I sure hope it dries purple

peace
doublejj


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2011)

Is that your drying room ?


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome djj! :d


----------



## CultivationArt (Oct 7, 2011)

Dude great job. And glad to hear they caught the sob. 
When I got ripped last year. (I was on vacation in big sur) 
I caught them myself 3 months later. I knew it was immediately but had to have proof. 
Proof came when I bought a gram of my OWN BUD lmao. So went to his spot and whooped his ass to a sobering apology. 
Lucky that sob wash caught by you lol. Hes lucky the cops did.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 7, 2011)

Buying your own bud??? man, thats some fucked up shit... lol a well-deserved ass-whoopin.


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Oct 7, 2011)

Man tht white grape looks real mouth watering djj wish i had a few of those budz especially since me and the wife are out of meds. Man i hope i can gro a few half the size of your girls man, i've been watching and bragging on you since last years gro and let me say bro you never stop amazing me and i have lerned alot from you reading and watching you and your threads brother keep up the green work. And i can't wait to see what you get started for next year!!!!!! You should rename this thread Double jj and his weed stalks!!!! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2011)

TWS said:


> Is that your drying room ?


Sometimes!

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2011)

mmmmmm...that white grape looks delicious DJJ! Pretty shade of purple. I bet that makes being sick a little better, huh?


----------



## mrDark420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Way to go doublejj! That story put a smile on my face but i'm sure its not half the smile you had when the bastard drove down the street in the back of the cop car. Some people man, they don't respect hard work and dedication to something, they just want to get theirs without working for it. Karma is a bitch!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2011)

Well stick around Mr.Highlyfe, I just found out that the delivery service I vend to in the Bay Area, got a letter from the Feds! Their landlord did! He came by to talk to them yesterday, they are shut down!
Hodge I may need to borrow that motor home.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh Yeah, "Fuck you Obama!"


----------



## mrDark420 (Oct 7, 2011)

There's been a lot of people at my college this past week or so asking for signatures to help keep the dispensaries open. Looks like a lot of places are getting the slap.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2011)

It's going around.....


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah i've been hearing on the news and stuff about bay area dispensaries gettin the slap down, but have yet to hear how it might affect the ones in so cal. there are quite a few down here.

way to go obama, rape the people who want to do it by the book. now youre stifling tax revenues and promoting the illegality of street transactions. shutting down dispensaries will not stop people from smoking weed, or didnt u get the memo?


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2011)

Well we are going to have to make that RIU secret meeting happen now DJJ.. I know that I can at the very least meet you because you are local.


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 7, 2011)

> *now youre stifling tax revenues and promoting the illegality of street transactions.*


a Quote from the Union (a Documentary on Marijuana growth)


> i can grow plants and make $200,000 in a Year, why would i work some 9-5 where i only make $60k a year?


This is EXACTLY How i feel. i dont give a fuck about legalization any more. i have been growing Illigaly for a LONG time now. and im not going to stop any time soon.

as Much as some people hate me, i would rather have marijuana ILLEGAL, that way i make MORE MONEY. 

P.S: Think about it. The USA is going into a depression, whats the best Money Maker? *DRUGS.* the president is going to bi one of the biggest Dealers in the USA Soon enough......


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2011)

I heard last night on the news that the federal government gave the California dispensaries 45 days to shut down or they will be in violation of federal laws (they already are) and subject to arrest/prosecution. Sounds like the shit is going to hit the fan! I wonder how that law will effect the co-ops? I'm guessing they will be violation too! Going to be interesting to see how this pans out!
TMB-


----------



## LQs (Oct 7, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203476804576615314216836014.html?mod=googlenews_wsj#articleTabs=comments


----------



## vdog (Oct 7, 2011)

I apologize doublejj, as I know this is your thread, but it has over 80k hits on it.
I found out what Im using in my greenhouse next year, its gonna be glorious, to watch the plants grow. Im thinking instead of just keeping them in veg at night, to have them grow and size up at night, ofcourse the electric will be thru the roof.

250 watt hps street lamps
400 watt industrial high bay metal halide
400 watt industrial high bay switchable 
all complete with plug, the bulb, and reflector, can be 110 or 220 volts
you decide!
The price complete, plug and play...... 20 dollars each. 

Not pretty and cool digital, but hey they are like me, crude, functional, and cheap.

Happy growing, this message has been brought to you by the membership of double jj- molly farms.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2011)

angryblackman said:


> Well we are going to have to make that RIU secret meeting happen now DJJ.. I know that I can at the very least meet you because you are local.


Your right ABM, I think a 'meet'n'greet' BBQ with patients & growers might be just what the dr ordered. They can close the dispensaries but they can't stop us from having swap-meets.
Once harvest is done, I'm gonna buy a pig & invite everyone on RIU for some BBQ pig! I just gotta find the right spot. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Oct 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Your right ABM, I think a 'meet'n'greet' BBQ with patients & growers might be just what the dr ordered. They can close the dispensaries but they can't stop us from having swap-meets.
> Once harvest is done, I'm gonna buy a pig & invite everyone on RIU for some BBQ pig! I just gotta find the right spot.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 You find the right spot and you can count on me man...I'm totally into it!! Name the time and place and I'm there!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2011)

Did someone say BAR-B-QUE?
TMB-


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Your right ABM, I think a 'meet'n'greet' BBQ with patients & growers might be just what the dr ordered. They can close the dispensaries but they can't stop us from having swap-meets.
> Once harvest is done, I'm gonna buy a pig & invite everyone on RIU for some BBQ pig! I just gotta find the right spot.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 You hit me up at the right time and I am down to help pay for a spot. Unless you can find a nice public park. I think I might be fucked on my norcal tripped because I just got a speeding ticket (GOD DAMMIT!!) but hopefully after turning a few crops I can bolt on up for my fantasized norcal garden tour.


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Oct 8, 2011)

Man i wish i was still in vegas because i would def come i love to bbq, im a true sothern boi i love to watch ppl get full and happy of my q with some nice smk to boot and to finally get a chance to meet the real tree man dude tht would have made my year. Say Doublejj now i know wht the 2 j's stand for JUMBO JUNGLE!!! LMAO


----------



## daRube (Oct 8, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> P.S: Think about it. The USA is going into a depression, whats the best Money Maker? *DRUGS.* the president is going to bi one of the biggest Dealers in the USA Soon enough......


For those old enough to remember the words of Fat Freddy (and the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers): 

"Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope..."


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2011)

Most of the public parks in Sacramento, are no-alcohol, so I am looking for someplace along the river or maybe Folsom lake. Or some private land somewhere.

Anyone know of a place? 

I'm thinking maybe a couple of campsites at a campground. We could put up some tents & I'll park my camper, that way some people could say the night if necessary.

Let's put our heads together & find a place. Anyone know of a private lake or campground in the area?

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know of anything up there. I've been a few places but don't know if they allow alcohol. But I am in full favor of a camp site. River/lake would be cool too.


----------



## iamgman (Oct 8, 2011)

Camp Far West lake is somewhat private and an easy drive from Sac just north of Lincoln. They have group campsites I do believe and definately shoreline camping. Some camping is remote... off the beaten path. $10 entry. No speed limit if you happen to have a drag boat  Alcohol OK> Never been harrased by the po po here, but like every other lake, rangers do visit.

Otherwise. Search out Poo Frog ranch. Know they have a facebook. They are in the hills above Marysville near challenge. About 1 1/2 hrs from Sac. They have a 100 acres and more like a commune, lotsa 'rainbows' if you savy those gatherings. No lake or river. This year they started to hold gatherings with bands and you can camp out there. Seems like they are always trying to host some type of get together lately so they might be open. Every fall they have a MJ competition, best bud contest, etc. for the growers. Very 'rustic' people. Lots of room.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks iam, Camp Far West should be perfect for us!

This is gonna be fun

I hope enough people would show up, I would hate to try & eat a whole pig myself?lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Oct 8, 2011)

hahah you can almost see camp far west from the hill my grow is on!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 9, 2011)

I have some history with Camp Far West. We used to party it up out there. What's the name of the wildlife area behind there? I harvested my first pig and turkey from there. We would watch the SR-71 take off and land at the Air Force base near there. 22+ years ago since I was there last, I remember lots of turkey farms between Lincoln (lived in Lincoln for 2 years) and Camp Far West. 
About 4.5-5 hour jog for me, but I'm in!
TMB-


----------



## wheezer (Oct 9, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> I have some history with Camp Far West. We used to party it up out there. What's the name of the wildlife area behind there? I harvested my first pig and turkey from there. We would watch the SR-71 take off and land at the Air Force base near there. 22+ years ago since I was there last, I remember lots of turkey farms between Lincoln (lived in Lincoln for 2 years) and Camp Far West.
> About 4.5-5 hour jog for me, but I'm in!
> TMB-


oh man, I can't think of the name of that area.....but you can see Beal AFB operations from there for sure!! There are alot of Turkeys still in the area too.


----------



## iamgman (Oct 9, 2011)

Spenceville wildlife preserve. Great place for hiking or equistrian. Also have one of those shooting ranges where you wear a gun while shooting.. lol. Read that unsupervised with every character imaginable there... Saw a group blasting away with many diff automatic weapons last year. Had to be a licensed pay to shoot outfit. But yea.. great place to shoot long range if you are into that. 

TMB.. yea, they (we) still party it up out there. If you have not seen the Lincoln area in the last 6 years.. you are in for a suprised. Somehow, it merged with Roseville and Sacto. Thousands of houses/commercial out there now.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 9, 2011)

iamgman said:


> Spenceville wildlife preserve. Great place for hiking or equistrian. Also have one of those shooting ranges where you wear a gun while shooting.. lol. Read that unsupervised with every character imaginable there... Saw a group blasting away with many diff automatic weapons last year. Had to be a licensed pay to shoot outfit. But yea.. great place to shoot long range if you are into that.
> 
> TMB.. yea, they (we) still party it up out there. If you have not seen the Lincoln area in the last 6 years.. you are in for a suprised. Somehow, it merged with Roseville and Sacto. Thousands of houses/commercial out there now.


I drove through there when I worked for Hodge a couple of months ago......unreal the development, if I had known! When I lived there if you "blinked" when you drove through town on hwy 65, you would have missed it. Hwy 65 was just a one lane hwy with no signals back then. 
I had a buddy who introduced me to "pitch fork fishing" in Lincoln. We would go to a stream (same stream that runs behind the park on HWY 193) and when the Salmon were running we would use pitch forks to stab the fish, hang on if you get one.....O'my! So illegal, but so much fun! 
Looking forward to the "Camp far west puff out & pig out" just let me know when.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2011)

I figure 3 days. Fri-Sat-Sun.
Friday to drop off camper set-up everything
Sat "THE ROAST"
Sunday clean-up
I'll get there early Fri morning & drop my camper reserve a spot. Return with pig & roaster in afternoon (we prob need someone to spend the night in my camper & guard the pig)
Sat morning put the pig on BBQ & party all day
Sunday clean-up
I'll get several camp spots, & I'll leave the camper (sleeps 4). I have a big tent also. I'll set-up the carport (I have the original carport cover still in plastic)LOL!
Bring your lawn chair & be there!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2011)

Pick a day & 'flash mob' Camp Far West! 
Just all show up with our BBQ's for the day

Save the pig roast for 4/20

It would be fun either way

peace
doublejj


----------



## doowmd (Oct 9, 2011)

So is this an open invite? lol jk I'm like 1000+ miles away but man would I love to party w/ you guys!


----------



## husalife (Oct 9, 2011)

Would love to visit lol, just tooo far away


----------



## wheezer (Oct 9, 2011)

let me know JJ. i'M prolly the closest one to the place, so it only makes sense that I could be around if needed.Any help with set-up and stuff too. I can be out there and back home ina few mionutes literally, as I live in Penn Valley, and my grow at my old LLs place is just a couple hills over. I drive through part of spenceville rec every day!!


----------



## jyermum (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn.. BBQ camp trip like that might just make me burn the fuel from San Diego. Don't need to lose (or gain) any weight but I am a sucker for the outdoors, good story and BBQ.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Pick a day & 'flash mob' Camp Far West!
> Just all show up with our BBQ's for the day
> 
> Save the pig roast for 4/20
> ...


 I'm down for Flash Mob barbeque! I work Saturdays and Sundays (hopefully not for long) and ever since they started tearing up the roads up here on the mountain the other month, I've had to many tardies. Not saying that I wouldn't at least try and get off work! I am also way down to either bbq myself or feast on that pig roast. Of course I favor the pig, but I just made myself hungry thinking about smoked rib roast...


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

Count me in! What a blast it will be. I can make a few side dishes or something too. So looking forward to the meet-up.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2011)

The only plant still outside the carport is the Bubba, & she is turning purple. She's getting rained on. I pulled a couple of damaged buds.\

You can see the WG skeleton

We are trimming on the White Grape & CPPP.

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

Just beautiful DJJ! I was driving the kid to work today and passed a home with an RV-port. Maybe you should use one next year. It had to be 20 tall. But then you would have to use that thing, you know the thing we're not supposed to mention. lol


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 10, 2011)

Even if he grew in an RV port, he'd still have to use the cement blocks!!! LOL Maybe invest in a driving cherry picker? 

Nice purple on those buds! Some fat colas for sure... cheers!

mr.bond


----------



## husalife (Oct 10, 2011)

Mmmmm That CPPP is gonna be DANK JJ, I just know it!!! lol.

Hate to hear about the rain....Damn it man..Hope all turns out well.


----------



## iamgman (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good. Have you posted any pics of that Marijuana all trimmed up JJ? I would like to see that. I have been trimming on my redwood kush.. so leafy and stems galore. Makes hard work. Maybe I screwed it up...lol. Back in the day it was Sativa for us mountain folk. So my first with the indica leafy strains.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 11, 2011)

JJ, So where's the pic of the CPPP? Be pulling my Bubba's in today or tomorrow along with the OG. Final on the Crooked was 2 plants gave me 17 lbs.. Yeah!


----------



## dirrtyd (Oct 11, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> JJ, So where's the pic of the CPPP? Be pulling my Bubba's in today or tomorrow along with the OG. Final on the Crooked was 2 plants gave me 17 lbs.. Yeah!


Hodge how about the purple plants are they done yet. Crooked huh wow total monsters for sure. dirrtyd


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of pic's of the CPPP. Unfortunatly I got sick & didn't take a lot of pictures. Here she was about a week before harvest, & all trimmed up. I got 1 3/4lbs after a lot of mold loss. The buds were so thick.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey jj whats up everyone. Things been crazy up here up north was in santa cruz for a week chillin with the hippys what a time! Hodge thats quite some numbers! Looks like everyones been busy trimming trying to beat the rain! Its been fun up here but i wana get back home soon haha. Picked up some sour diesel and blue dream for only 1500. Anyone know whats goin on with the feds?? Who said camping? Sounds fun!!


----------



## mugan (Oct 11, 2011)

those plants are monstrous  awesome job


----------



## husalife (Oct 11, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here are a couple of pic's of the CPPP. Unfortunatly I got sick & didn't take a lot of pictures. Here she was about a week before harvest, & all trimmed up. I got 1 3/4lbs after a lot of mold loss. The buds were so thick.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


God what a bag of Cat Piss!!!! HA HA Wonderful


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks JJ, Will bring in the Purple power one of the 2 because of mold damage, the plant next to this one shows very little mold. Will post up a couple pics of her.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here are a couple of pic's of the CPPP. Unfortunatly I got sick & didn't take a lot of pictures. Here she was about a week before harvest, & all trimmed up. I got 1 3/4lbs after a lot of mold loss. The buds were so thick.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 













That stuff looks great.


----------



## husalife (Oct 12, 2011)

For those who haven't grown or smoked a PurePowerPlant strain

Please don't misconstrue when I say cat piss smell, Its not a bad thing AT ALL!!!

Its not like a litter box lol, more of a potent ammonia stench maybe. Just easily described

as cat piss if you have your nose in a fat sack of it. 

JJ I'm sure that will be some Amazing smoke, I would ALMOST bet it will be a FAV

flavor of yours if its anything like my PPP from a cpl grows ago and from the LOOKS its gonna be BETTER

Just Beautiful Buds !!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

[youtube]S7jE7qzfgQs[/youtube]

It ain't too late for your moldy crop 

Let the donations roll


----------



## wheezer (Oct 12, 2011)

haha I been doin that for years!!


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;pbthAcy806g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbthAcy806g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn, TWS that was brainmelting.
Shouldn't have clicked 

Do you guys rinse your buds if there's only a lil bit of mildew on the fan leaves? I don't. Should I?

PS - Awesome Looks delicious.


----------



## wheezer (Oct 12, 2011)

I rinse em' in a bucket of water with some H2O2 which is peroxide. Just an ounce to a 5 gallon bucket will do it...takes the mildew right off. Just swish, shake, and hang!


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 12, 2011)

djj question about the medi hour many daylight hours did you have when it started to flower?


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 13, 2011)

looks amazing


----------



## iamgman (Oct 14, 2011)

Its quiet around here.. peeps must be busy w the harvest


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres a question for you outdoor growers... can anyone shed some light on what this might be?

link - https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/476197-what-bug-damage.html

Thanks guys and gals...

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2011)

*Napa bust turns up monster marijuana plants*






Share 31 

Napa County law enforcement agents came upon something in a drug bust the other day that they dont usually see  marijuana plants that towered so high they looked like marijuana trees.
The bust Friday on the 8300 block of Butts Canyon Road in the community of Pope Valley turned up 35 of these weed monsters, which were up to 9 feet tall and 5 feet around, said Sgt. Oscar Ortiz of the Napa Special Investigations Bureau.
The gargantuan growths produced so many buds that the branches had to be held in place by structures so they wouldnt break, Ortiz said.
The plants were discovered along with 100 pounds of dried processed marijuana, .
Police arrested Gerald Bennett, 56, his wife, Linda Bennett, 55, and their son, 28-year-old Cody Bennett, on suspicion of possessing and growing marijuana for sale, as well as being armed in commission of a felony, said sheriffs Capt. Tracey Stuart.
Police said theyve seen a growing number of backyard operations turning out larger-than-usual plants.
This year, several of places we hit have had these giant plants that are more like trees, Stuart said...............

This story came from the SF paper. 9ft tall? Ha!

peace
doublejj


----------



## wheezer (Oct 14, 2011)

uuuuuuu they need to come look around MY neighborhood!! 9 ft is the average, not the exception. hahaha, they just have to make it sound like they're doin' somethin'...


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2011)

How you feeling DJJ? Is your cold getting better?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 15, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Heres a question for you outdoor growers... can anyone shed some light on what this might be?
> 
> link - https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/476197-what-bug-damage.html
> 
> ...


thats catrpillars.i lost much to them.a whole gdp except for 2 middly oz.theres no saving that pc.itll dry gross&harsh if u smoke it.not the pleasure we all look for while smoking.better than scrapping your pipe!well,maybe.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2011)

Kotton is right, that's worm shit! Pinche' worms!

I'm feeling much better fumble, thank you

We've been putting in 12hr days trimming, ugh!

So far we are averaging about 2lbs per plant (including mold loss). 
I got 1.25lbs from the Medi with 1.5lb worm loss! 
Got 1.75lbs from the CPPP with 1lb loss. 
Have a solid 2.25lbs from the OG Kush, with 1/2lb worm loss.
It looks like about 2.5lbs of White Grape hanging & drying, with very little worm loss, they didn't seem to care for it!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh yeah, we also have a huge box full (maybe 5lbs) of popcorn buds for hash. I may have 15lbs of trim before it's over!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Kotton is right, that's worm shit! Pinche' worms!
> 
> I'm feeling much better fumble, thank you
> 
> ...


Nice harvest jj...
I'm guessing that a bit of a "re-design" will take place next year to keep them caterpillars out of the garden? 3 pounds lost due to worm damage can justify a re-design, I don't think you had these issues last year?
Keep snipping...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah your right, I should have done a better job of closing it up & keeping the bugs out. I have already re-designed it for next year.

I still haven't even started on a several of the big ones, Hawiian Skunk, Lavender, PK, GDP

peace
doublejj


----------



## iamgman (Oct 15, 2011)

And those bug lights... those gotta do something to help. From my observations in my garden, I am thinking most my bud worms are from fornicating moths at night


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 15, 2011)

wow! did i mention....wow?!!!!!! they didnt like my ww either?!!hmmmmmmm. no loss on the wwidow!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 15, 2011)

i have a ol timer friend who says they come from the trees around the grow.lol he says they swing in on lil webs kinda like.idk.i just know that what takes us 3-4 months they can ruin in a heartbeat!


----------



## husalife (Oct 15, 2011)

A Web like a parachute entrance from near by trees is correct in many cases.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 15, 2011)

those little bastards... thanks for the help fellas!!

mr.bond


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy folks, we've been busy chopping plants & hanging them. The only one left in the greenhouse is the Hawiian Skunk, and she's coming down tomorrow. There is still weeks of trimming to do but it will all be inside & safe from rippers.

I hope everyone is having a bumper crop this year & I'm really looking foreward to our little BBQ!

I'll post a pic of what the 'drying room' looks like after we get the Hawiian hanging.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 17, 2011)

Look at that! Theres a proud man there! Bringing in the end of the year with success! I learned a lot this year and I only see things getting better! Thanks for all of your help buddy! I think were gona pull through for the better!


----------



## wheezer (Oct 17, 2011)

HEHE! Man, you did good again thism year, all the way to the finish line. Great job all year bro, epic year!.
I'm slowly knocking stuff down around here, still have no idea what I'm goin to end up with, but the 6 did great, the 12 not so great. I had some of those that got the horse shit twist, nevert tightened up with all the nitro still there. Some did fine! Next year I'll be ready to start early here, and get it right from the the start.
Can't wait for the BBQ, I'm ready whenever, wherever.


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice wheezer! I am sure your gona be busy as heck trimming or did you drop 2400 and get a trimmer like some of these guys i met in oroville got. Pretty crazy stuff! Do you know anyone up in redding? Or the area at all.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> *Napa bust turns up monster marijuana plants*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah they think 9 ft is a tree. They would faint if they saw some of the real "Trees" out there.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice job,suck's about the stuff that went to the worm's.But looks like you should be well stocked till next harvest.Spring I am going to try the carport idea.Thank you for the inspiration


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 18, 2011)

4 left out still but almost done. Purple Power is turning into another monster yielder even with lots on mold damage. Your gonna love the H-Skunk...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to leave the Hawiian for another week, but I need take her down.

I was walking Molly a couple of days ago & talked to the neighbor lady that called the police the other night. She informed me that she thinks my other neighbor (the one directly behind the carport) is growing pot in his back yard!
She figured the kid was trying to get into his yard for the pot, but I know he is not growing because I looked!

This is because you can't see the carport from the street!

I'm pretty sure this is what she told the police, so before I see my neighbors door kicked-in, I thought I better get everything down.

I will take everything down & haul the dirt to the landfill tomorrow. You won't know it was ever there in another day or 2.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a neat factor! Not being able to tell it was there!!! Its also a relief that its down&done.for me anyways. Dbl jj-i just saw a video u did alota pages back(cuz i was gone) and simply amazing man! Excellent grow dude.


----------



## fumble (Oct 18, 2011)

It will be a relief to have it down and in the house where it's safe I bet.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 18, 2011)

you could always leave the carport up year-round, then it might not be so conspicuous... good luck on the last of the harvest!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 18, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> you could always leave the carport up year-round, then it might not be so conspicuous... good luck on the last of the harvest!!!


 This is a great point. I know it cannot be seen from the street, but this could make it more legit. Then again, people don't know shit, and certainly don't know when harvest season is unless they are really looking forward to the cheap pot.

Sometimes I am about to complain about how much trimming I have to do with my grow partners, and then I remember what you are doing at the exact same moment as me... trimming 10x as much.


----------



## doowmd (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like she may have been tryin' to beat around the bush and kinda tell u she knew what the kid was after w/o out sayin "yea we figured he was after your patch" she pretended to think he was after the other neighbor's imaginary patch. I mean surely they knew about your grow as big as it got this year?

Anyway, point being, might be time to sell the ol' neighborhood homestead and start lookin' for a more secluded spot for sale? A spot where you know why the fuck somebody's coming up the driveway, and if not they better have a damn good reason for being there! A spot w/o nosy ass neighbors and fuckin' meth-heads creepin' around! 
Guess I'm spoiled livin' in the country like I do, but there's plenty of it out there! Do your self a favor and find a nice secluded hide-a-way for you and the Mrs.!


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good to hear it's almost over JJ. Looks like you had a very successful year, great job! I've learned quite a bit from you, I'm currently in the process of trying to convince my dad about the bonuses of having a carport/greenhouse! We'll see how much convincing I can do by next spring hehehehe


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

JJ you can all way's come to My house in the spring. many acres to grow and way off the road...OhMy


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your kind words of encouragement. My wife wants to leave the carport up & store lawn equipment inside for the winter.

I will spend tomorrow hauling dirt out, the only thing left will be empty smart pots.

I feel much relief now that they are all harvested. We have trimmed up 3 plants so far, with 6 still hanging on the wire cages. 

Still have a lot of trimming to do

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 18, 2011)

You think you can get arthritis from trimming?


----------



## husalife (Oct 18, 2011)

carpal tunnel syndrome for sure!!!

And back spasms!


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Gonna be a big harvest

chronichaze


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2011)

All the plants are down. There's only pots of dirt left.

I sent a full trash can of leaves & stems to the city recycle yard today, they picked it up at the curb!

peace
doublejj







Elephant foot:


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2011)

got damn djj! Had to break out the chainsaw for that elephant's foot. lol So nice of the city to take that away for you.


----------



## maariic (Oct 19, 2011)

Chopping cannabis with chainsaw is thing I couldn't imagine before I saw your plants. It is weed by it's description not tree


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm all excited, I learned something cool today. I taught myself to trim left handed!

Took me about an hour to get the hang of it. But now, I can trim with either hand!

It's creeping my wife out! She thinks one of those 'Coast-to-Coast' aliens has switched me with a clone! 

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Oct 19, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm all excited, I learned something cool today. I taught myself to trim left handed!
> 
> Took me about an hour to get the hang of it. But now, I can trim with either hand!
> 
> ...


Smart lady that wife of yours. 

According to Art Bell (old school coast to coast) the first thing they do is take over the left side of your body. I guess it's always the left hand that does the cattle mutilation. 

Ok i made all the last part up but your wife is a smart lady. Congrats on another great season!


----------



## doowmd (Oct 20, 2011)

I try to do things w/ my opposite hand as much as my uncoordinated ass will allow it! lol
Helps w/ dexterity and sometimes it feels more comfortable to me. My wife is right handed but shoots/holds a rifle like a left handed person?
But yea.......the main reason I try to learn how to do stuff w/ either hand is to give my lazy ass right hand a break every now and then lol!
I like to go leftie when I'm looking for something different during my internet porn nights too! jk


On a more serious, thread related note.........

Double JJ, those tree stumps say it all!  You should make some "Hemp Coasters" out of those things! Excellent grow this year buddy, as always!!!!!! 

ps. Also, I was pretty stoned the other day and hope that post I made about "finding a place to move" wasn't taken the wrong way. I wasn't trying to offend or anything, I'm sure you got good neighbors and everything, just hate the thought of you getting zeroed in on by the local thugs and police after that last "incident". 

(*in Forrest Gump voice* "And that's all I got to say about that")


*Doowmd*


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 20, 2011)

congrats on another great harvest JJ, hope the trimming is going well, looks like you wont be putting those fiskars down for some time. just keep heading for that light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't think I could do 'everything' left handed!lol!

Doowmd, I feel the love bro. I hear what you are saying. I may have just dodged a big bullet this year. I'm really gonna tame it down next year, (& I mean it this time!)

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahahaha! Agreed! Im definatly doing less next yr!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 20, 2011)

Me too..


----------



## wheezer (Oct 20, 2011)

not me! I'm goin bigger than ever next year!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 20, 2011)

wheezer said:


> not me! I'm goin bigger than ever next year!


I will end up harvesting 8 plants total this year (4 done, mad purps, 4 to go.....SR-71 PK, 3 more weeks to go, thank god for the good weather)
Next year 12 total (keep the plant numbers to 6 each, me and the wife)....4- Medijuana's (early Sept harvest), 4- Mad Purps (early-mid Oct harvest) and 4- SR-71 Puirple Kush (mid November harvest) That should keep me busy for 3 months.
TMB-


----------



## doowmd (Oct 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks, I didn't think I could do 'everything' left handed!lol!
> 
> Doowmd, I feel the love bro. I hear what you are saying. I may have just dodged a big bullet this year. I'm really gonna tame it down next year, (& I mean it this time!)
> 
> ...





Tame it down? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol
No way man! lmao So me being a worry wart has done went and backfired in my face? (again lol) And I won't get to see a forest of ganja(under a carport) in 2012? Well Fuuuuck that! I was just teasin'! lol Ur good......uh yea ......that's the ticket........





But seriously, just find you a more secluded place and grow a fuckin rainforest and most importantly document the shit and post it on here so I can live vicariously thru you! 




*this whole post was (mostly) in jest of course!*

I'm fixin' to run out of this years harvest and won't be quite so funny for a while  sad isn't it? lol

(*I am funny aren't I?*) (*please validate me*)


----------



## BBYY (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey-Oh Djj!!! Its been a while since i been on...and fuck! I missed the best part of the season!

Sucks to read about the weight you lost due to worms, but on the other side seems like you still pulled off a decent amount. Guess from here on out its nothing but bud porn 

Loving the drying pics and the way you rigged up to do it.. I just got my house on the 1st of OCT, So Ive already been scouting where to put a few plants this upcoming spring, hopefully you will be around maybe you can throw some advice in my journal when the time comes.

Ill stop in again soon!
Take care


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey DJJ. Don't want to jack your thread, but your quite the popular guy and I know those that need to will see it here. Didn't think I should post this in the main forum? For the get together, I can get music together. All I will need is an outlet. I just have a small dock, but makes good noise. So, everyone tell me your fave group or song, or whatever music, and I will do my best to have it for you.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 21, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey DJJ. Don't want to jack your thread, but your quite the popular guy and I know those that need to will see it here. Didn't think I should post this in the main forum? For the get together, I can get music together. All I will need is an outlet. I just have a small dock, but makes good noise. So, everyone tell me your fave group or song, or whatever music, and I will do my best to have it for you.


Oh shit!
This lil get-to-gether is going to end up like Woodstock.....nice!
Hey Fumble, any music around a camp fire is perfect for me, but I'm a classic rock kind of guy.
Good herbs, good eats, good people, good music, good drinks my kind of party.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey folks, we've been busy triming away, (with both hands!) and things are going well.

I thought I would show you how we have disguised the greenhouse as a 'carport' for the off season. We put the original top over the farmtek plastic!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Fumble in a week or two I'll post a 'poll' thread for the "get-together" and we can convene there to work out the details


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 21, 2011)

looks discreet....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 22, 2011)

a poll? for choosing an area? or.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2011)

Area,date, menu,..ect

peace
doublejj
P.S. I'm leaning more towards a quick 1day chicken BBQ sometime soon, like Nov-Dec. & I'll hook-up the pig roast on 4/20.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Area,date, menu,..ect
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. I'm leaning more towards a quick 1day chicken BBQ sometime soon, like Nov-Dec. & I'll hook-up the pig roast on 4/20.


 10-4!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 22, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Area,date, menu,..ect
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. I'm leaning more towards a quick 1day chicken BBQ sometime soon, like Nov-Dec. & I'll hook-up the pig roast on 4/20.


I'll put my vote in....
I vote for a "Thanksmas" (between Thanksgiving and Christmas) get together. I'm sure we'll be burned out on poultry that time of year, so I vote for something beef or pork, even fish unless jj has a secret recipe for that chicken! Maybe just bring whatever you want to grill....BYOBBQ?
Area, well I don't mind a drive to the Sac-town area, hell I have 10acres here, we could throw a BIG party here.....
TMB-


----------



## bigwood111 (Oct 22, 2011)

I say roasted pig in the ground luau style with banana leaves and the pit!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2011)

I only said chicken, because somebody here, & I don't remember who, maybe hops&malt or kottenmouth, had a 'hook-up' for chicken. But I'm up for throwing some ribs on the BBQ. 

bigwood, I ain't up for digging a pit, but I do have an above ground pig roaster!

peace
doublejj


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> coleman natural food chicken at costco~thats me! what i do for a living!!! raise chicken.


It was Kotton! I told my parents to start buying Coleman natural over other brands after I read this lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 23, 2011)

i can get the chicken by the case! im big on the boneless,skinless breasts.yeah,i said breasts!lol really tho, i can get 40lbs chicken for less than 20 bux. we figure an exact time ill order some chicken. chipotle,lemon pepper,italian herb;i can get it marinated as well.to effin die for! so good!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i can get the chicken by the case! im big on the boneless,skinless breasts.yeah,i said breasts!lol really tho, i can get 40lbs chicken for less than 20 bux. we figure an exact time ill order some chicken. chipotle,lemon pepper,italian herb;i can get it marinated as well.to effin die for! so good!


How can you say NO to that?
That sounds great KK15, might need to order a box for the home. I never tried it before, but how can you pass up that kind of deal with that kind of recommendation? I'm in, I think we all need to bring a side dish to share.
TMB-


----------



## justadude420 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea wow, does Kotton work on a chicken farm? I'm paying like $20 for 10 lbs of chicken, wtf. BTW I trimmed like 12 pounds in the last week, I never thought I'd say this but trimming SUCKS!!!!! Oh well I guess it's a good problem to have too much to trim rather than not enough!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2011)

That sounds like a plan

I'll spring for 2 cases of chicken, kottenmouth, now we just need to pick a date

It sounds like maybe the first or second Sat in Dec. at Camp Far West lake!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 23, 2011)

Is hodge and everyone else gona be there? That be a be kick ass day hanging with the RIU folks! I have not been to camp far west i been to melones pardee and all those lakes. November might be cold and rainy. They have shelters there or anything like they have at parks? What would be a good list of stuff to bring? You guys ever cooked chicken with the beer can. It came out great last time.


----------



## husalife (Oct 23, 2011)

I live on a chicken farm, but they are Game and a little too tuff to eat ha ha ha.

Man I wish I could make it over to the gathering. Will be a great time for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2011)

We will try to pick a date when most people can attend. It would be nice to get to meet all of you.

We will watch the weather reports & play it by ear. We can always re-schedule, or bring more shelters if needed.

This will be fun

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 23, 2011)

To bad no catfishing really in the winter time! I think camp far west i herd had some big ones. Sucks everyone is still trimming. The boards been dead. Husa you should come down! Its only a hour drive to oregon haha!


----------



## kipdrordy21 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> 4 left out still but almost done. Purple Power is turning into another monster yielder even with lots on mold damage. Your gonna love the H-Skunk...


Purple power with lots of mold? I am in nor cal and was thinking of growing this strain for next year due to its claimed mold-resistent capabilities. Any other strains you recommend for nor cal that have better for resisting mold?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 23, 2011)

i run the feed mill that feeds our 500,000 chicken farms. they come outa my paycheck,i can take care of yaz-but it needs to be fer sure. i have a big ass freezer,but not able to hold cases!! hahaha i wanna do this,so ima keep an eye! if im slackin on replys to this someone pm please! lmao


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 23, 2011)

2nd sat in dec sounds like I could totally attend. I am down for chicken, I know a million and 1 ways to prepare it, but the best way is when it's already done for you  Doesn't matter how many beers I had, it still comes out good 

So who can roll 2 oz into a blunt? Because I sure can't.


----------



## fumble (Oct 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i can get the chicken by the case! im big on the boneless,skinless breasts.yeah,i said breasts!lol really tho, i can get 40lbs chicken for less than 20 bux. we figure an exact time ill order some chicken. chipotle,lemon pepper,italian herb;i can get it marinated as well.to effin die for! so good!


hehehe...I've never heard them called 'chicken boobs!' lmao! Chicken sounds killer. I'm down for cooking whatever. Let me know what you guys want and I will try to make it for youse. maybe some teriyaki sauce for some of the chicken? Side dishes to go with? Let me know. I love to cook.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 23, 2011)

2ND OR 4TH IS A MUST FOR ME.I HAVE "COMPANY" EVERY 1ST&3RD WEEKEND AND THEY CANT ATTEND!!!HAHAHAHA woops!caps!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2011)

Let's do this (link):https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/479646-1st-annual-riu-after-harvest.html

peace
doublejj


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 23, 2011)

marked it on the calander just now!the ol lady gonna request day off!as it gets closer ill order the chicken.ill need to know how much to order.


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work on the idea for the meet! Should one of you two post a norcal meet thread? Probsbly some cool indoor guys who would wanna come out. I will give a text kmk should be in the bay area friday.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2011)

I did post a thread. See link above

peace
doublejj


----------



## bigwood111 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah buddy... Can we roast a pig too? Or maybe that's over doing it. If nobody wants to do it we don't have to!


----------



## Greenfisky (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my first year of growing, and i've been following your thread since the beginning jj, I must say excellent job! I hope to be growing plants that big in a couple of years when I make it out to cali! I wish I could attend the BBQ too! Maybe someday haha


----------



## iamgman (Oct 24, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Area,date, menu,..ect
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. I'm leaning more towards a quick 1day chicken BBQ sometime soon, like Nov-Dec. & I'll hook-up the pig roast on 4/20.


Nice. Options. I thought I saw mid Dec somewhere... and we are vegas bound that weekend. If nice weekend.. I have the pirate ship if any of you peeps wanna travel over water


----------



## husalife (Oct 25, 2011)

YAAAAAR MATEY !!!! AHOY LAND.. lol awsome ride iamgman


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

iamgman said:


> Nice. Options. I thought I saw mid Dec somewhere... and we are vegas bound that weekend. If nice weekend.. I have the pirate ship if any of you peeps wanna travel over water
> 
> View attachment 1853937


 I'm definitely in favor of that. Damn fine vessel you have there!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaha love the ship!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great plants and carport!!!! Great job


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

too bad camp far west lake is on the other coast of me

id have 2 colas lit as torches in both hands ready to go and a slab of meat to grill on me back


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha it is gonna be fun as hell!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2011)

I made my first batch of dry ice hash today! Oh my!

I just let a friend use my #100 bubble bag, to make his trim into hash. We got almost 1oz from about 1/2lb of trim!

I'm going to Harbor Freight tomorrow & buy a rock tumbler!
Watch out!

peace
doublejj
P.S. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## ohmy (Nov 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I made my first batch of dry ice hash today! Oh my!
> 
> I just let a friend use my #100 bubble bag, to make his trim into hash. We got almost 1oz from about 1/2lb of trim!
> 
> ...


 you called? lol. OhMy.. dry ice or would you say better yeild from ice and water? I allways just tossed the trim in my fire place and filled the house up...yup killed high,but only one shot deal


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahahaha that is great!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I made my first batch of dry ice hash today! Oh my!
> 
> I just let a friend use my #100 bubble bag, to make his trim into hash. We got almost 1oz from about 1/2lb of trim!
> 
> ...


whats your idea with the tumbler man? i mean,i smell what yer steppin in here,but any pix of the idea?


----------



## husalife (Nov 4, 2011)

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/agricultural-pollen-extractor-2-0.html

Here is what he is stepping in lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells one of these rock tumblers for $49!

Let the trim & dry ice tumble for a short time & then just sift it with the bubble bag. Only shake the bag for a minute, that way.

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Nov 4, 2011)

Great idea with the rock tumbler doublejj. I was going to get one of those APE machines about 6 months ago (when they were in the $300 range) and passed on it. My friend got a different brand and the product that comes out of me shaking the bubble bag with dry ice is much better than his machine. The dry ice freezes and beats everything so fine that what doesn't come through the screen looks like it came out of the spice rack. When I'm done with it I just throw it in the compost pile to give some nitrogen back to the veggies next year.


----------



## bigwood111 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the tumbler I built. Stainless 90 micron mesh. Works awesome. Super slow rotisserie motor for better product.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 5, 2011)

what do you have in the bottom to catch the good stuff?


----------



## bigwood111 (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a mirror and cut it down. Made a trap door so none of the pollen could escape. Rubber balls from the party store to agitate the goods inside and knock off all the trichs. Beautiful golden keef!!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2011)

doublejj dry ice sifter!

Put #5lbs dry ice chunks & about 1/2lb of dry trim & popcorn buds in a plastic bucket. 
I cut the middle out of a bucket lid, then stretched my #100 bubble bag over the top of a bucket. 
Snapped on the lid & shook for about 5 min!
Filled 2 jars with sweet smelling blonde keif!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great post JJ!!! i'm gonna have to try this your a genius i swear 

Would you suggest using ground up trimming and popcorn buds or just put them in there.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2011)

Just throw them in, the dry ice will make short work of them. The weed will be pulverized by the dry ice. It breaks is down into flakes, like it came from a spice rack!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doowmd (Nov 5, 2011)

That's an awesome method JJ! Will def. be trying it!!! TY!


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2011)

I am so excited to try this. Thanks DJJ!


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 5, 2011)

You are the kief master. That picture of the 1lbs of kief is just unbelievable.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2011)

There was 1.5oz on the table top!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 5, 2011)

So you get about 3 ounces from a pound of shake/trimmings????thats pretty damn good. 

I'll keep you posted when i start making some thankx for the idea


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't really weigh the trim, I guessed, so I can't say for sure. 

But, I have lot's of trim left & I will weigh the next batch & tell you for sure. But it was about 8-9 oz, I think.

Good luck bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## fooster (Nov 5, 2011)

Sir, I spend a few years as a soldier my self =)


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2011)

Hurrrraaaaa!, fooster! Thank you

peace
doublejj


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2011)

Super nice job on the Kieffing there DJJ ! flippin nice ! So much fun and easy to do,smokes great too !


----------



## vdog (Nov 6, 2011)

double
I would have sent you a private message but it says your full!

Im glad you went dry ice method!!!!!
We find a 5 to 1 ratio works out great!
for example 5 oz of trim and popcorn should make 1 oz of kief, so.....
we shake first, then scoop and weigh immmeadiatly, looking for 1 z of shake and then stop!

Heres the catch, you can over freeze the trim and buds (just use more ice than needed), and the dry ice chunks will literally smash, sand, and force ALL of the plant material thru the 110 mesh.
Believe me when I say this, if you have premium shake and buds, you can in fact grind it all up thru a 110 screen, until there is nothing left in the bubble bag, except evaporating dry ice chunks! Thats why I say be careful, because you can in fact over shake the mix! A dry 5 to 1 ratio has been working good for us, but you do what results you like. 

Also, we no longer use the bubble bags, we found a silkscreen printing supply company here in Phoenix, they charge 14 dollars for a silk screen that is 60 inch x 30 inch and 110 micron! We have been cutting small squares out of that and using them as the shake bags. Works out great because the screen sides allow the resin thru, and not just the bottum.

Really Im honored you looked into it, just be careful that you dont overshake and "force" undesired plant material thru the screen!

Ps
We have chopped up and used the top bud from half of our garden allready, however, we allready have plants that are 6 foot tall that are just now going into flower outside also, so needless to say the heat killed us, many of our buds looked like shit in a bag because of August temps, this was a very good first season lesson thou, because we have the other 8 months out of the year in which we can grow outside with no problem! I figure our plants were out April 1 to Oct 31 (7 months) and over half of that time it was well over 100 degrees! Hard times not getting the flower weight we wanted, but learned a ton in knowledge, and we have over a pound of the best hash product I have ever tasted in my life!

I find the best lessons come by not knowing what conditions mj prefers and grows in, but the climate and factors that it wont grow in!


----------



## BBYY (Nov 6, 2011)

doublejj said:


> doublejj dry ice sifter!
> 
> Put #5lbs dry ice chunks & about 1/2lb of dry trim & popcorn buds in a plastic bucket.
> I cut the middle out of a bucket lid, then stretched my #100 bubble bag over the top of a bucket.
> ...


 Ilove the ease of use with dry ice, Looks like you were sanding wood all day on that table


----------



## vdog (Nov 6, 2011)

double jj
We take the kieff and carefully load it into a steel cylinder that is open on both ends and all the way thru, once the steel tube is packed full of kief, we put it in a bench vise where 2 steel pucks that fit perfectly (but slides easily thru with tight enough clearance) those pucks are inserted on either side of the tube. A bench vise squeezes the pucks and the kief together inside the tube. With pressure still on the apparatus we then heat the tube with a ordinary blow dryer, we have used a heat stripper gun and a torch, but you dont need so much heat. Warm the cylinder all the way thru and let iy sit in the vise under pressure for 10 minutes. Next remove the apparatus from the vise, but stand it up inside the vise so that you can lightly hammer out the metal puck from one end thru the other with a brass punch so it doesnt damage the inside of the cylinder press or the metal pucks! You will be left with a nice little chunk of goodnes, ready for shaving with a razor blade when ever you need meds. The press we have packed full of kiek, pumps out 14.2 gram chunks all day long!

Just be sure to have a set of hands at the bottum of the cylinder when you tap out the puck and the fresh hash, we did it once without a catch and spent a good amount of time looking for a puck of half ounce top pressed kieff from off the floor!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry bro, I'll clear my mailbox right away.
Thanks for the info, I have my own puck press.
I use a piece of plumbing pipe that is the same size as a nickle. I pre-weigh 1gram pucks & place a nickle between. I can press 5 at a time. 
They make great 'Xmas Stocking Stuffers'!lol!
Look close you can see Jeffersons Montecello!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice i wouldn't mind having a few of those in my christmas stocking.


----------



## jyermum (Nov 7, 2011)

DoubleJJ.. That press reminds me, are you going to fire up the "Doper" this year or just go with the dry ice?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you'll see the Doper on Craiglist soon!lol! I like the keif better than Bubble hash.

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Nov 7, 2011)

You selling it as a regular washing machine or is the ad going to look like. "Don't miss out on the largest, most spectacular, superific and magical hash machine ever made!!! Yes you can own the official DOPER bubble machine of international internet fame that comes complete with a certificate of authenticity and a trash can on casters with a 5 gallon hole cut in the top for ONLY $999.99!!!" 

I miss making cones out of my bubble but dont miss the mess of water and having to buy 50# of ice at a time at all.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

Hell yeah jj, couldn't wait to see you rock the dry ice. Looks like you could have used a bigger table though  What happened to taking the closet mirror off the track? I freaking loved that idea.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2011)

More like, "Nerver done 1 load of laundry!"

But, I don't know how to get the skunk smell out of it!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2011)

I was gonna put the mirror on a table anyway, so I just used the table

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I was gonna put the mirror on a table anyway, so I just used the table
> 
> peace
> doublejj


 kiss mentality.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> doublejj dry ice sifter!
> 
> Put #5lbs dry ice chunks & about 1/2lb of dry trim & popcorn buds in a plastic bucket.
> I cut the middle out of a bucket lid, then stretched my #100 bubble bag over the top of a bucket.
> ...


Nice demo, JJ.
I'm really having a tough time deciding how to deal with my trim/popcorn/loose bud. I don't want to trash my pretty 8 bag set with dry ice chunks so I'm thinking of buying a 3 bag set of 'all mesh' bags for dry ice use. You used a 100 mesh?? I was thinking a 160, how do you feel about the 100 after doing it??
I must have 15+ lbs of stuff to run, getting excited.

Thanks man,

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Hops, the #100 worked great. We stopped shaking early because & want pure keif & I have a lot of trim also.

I want to keep my set of bags, so I'm going to buy some #110 mesh from a local silk screen supply store.

This worked so good!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Nov 7, 2011)

The dry ice thing turned out to be catchy huh? Haha i got a bag of trim. Do i just put it all in a crock pot for canna butter or make hash out of it for edibles? Never really learned how to make the hash edibles or the edibles. Watched people do it but was to loaded lol!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 7, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> The dry ice thing turned out to be catchy huh? Haha i got a bag of trim. Do i just put it all in a crock pot for canna butter or make hash out of it for edibles? Never really learned how to make the hash edibles or the edibles. Watched people do it but was to loaded lol!


Hey Goped.
I heard that the edibles are even better made from extracts (keif, hash, hash oil)... a little less plant material involved. I'll let you know.
Hit me up when you get back up north.

Hops.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey Hops, the #100 worked great. We stopped shaking early because & want pure keif & I have a lot of trim also.
> 
> I want to keep my set of bags, so I'm going to buy some #110 mesh from a local silk screen supply store.
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ. I'll let you know my results soon. I'll be trying a large ice water run soon as well. It will be interesting to compare returns.

Hops


----------



## wheezer (Nov 8, 2011)

HEY bro, I'm doing some seed buying and I see White Grapes from Hazeman seeds. Is that where you got yours, or is it where the seeds came from??


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2011)

I was gifted the White Grape from brother Hodgegrown, I'll ask him. I'll bring some to the BBQ, you have to taste this bro!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gopedxr (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh i wanna try the white grape!! I bet all of it came out amazing. I will probably bringing some blue dream and og kush from the foot hill harvest cant wait! Looked at tents chairs and sleeping bags last night on amazon. So stoked!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yummy I wanna smoke it all hahaha!!!!!


----------



## sparking (Nov 15, 2011)

Doublejj, Vdog
So I got the 110 silk screen on order. It should be here in few days. My question about the process is how long should I shake the dry ice/trim so it won't get all messed up. I will use 5gallon bucket with the lid cut to fit the 110 screen and then I will put 1lb. of dry ice and about 8oz. of trim in it. Is this the correct ratio? How hard should I shake it (the bucket lol)?
DJJ, Your grow is awesome!


----------



## stumps (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried the sco2e. got to say it worked great. Took a look at it under the trich scope. It was close to 100% trich. I've looked at many runs of Ice hash and see trich's on a peice of leaf every time. My 220 work bag seemed to do a good job. We used 40g of bud and about 3-4lb of ice. went till nothing came out. still 100% trich's.


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel the need to chime in on this...DJJ - That dry ice hash kicks ass! Thanks for the gift man. I twisted one up with a nice healthy sprinkling and it was mmmmmmm good. So good that it took me 4 sessions to finish it! I so can't wait to make some.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks fumble, I hoped you'ed like like it, it was my first time making it. 
I'm sure yours will turn out every bit as good! Because the meds you gave me are AAA+, their trim should make outstanding hash!

peace
doublejj


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Nov 16, 2011)

damn double j that carport look like a rainforest man, bravo!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Hey Hops, the #100 worked great. We stopped shaking early because & want pure keif & I have a lot of trim also.
> 
> I want to keep my set of bags, so I'm going to buy some #110 mesh from a local silk screen supply store.
> 
> ...


O.K., JJ.
Did my first dry ice runs. I did 2 runs and moved left to right slowly while shaking, watching for color change. I used my 190 bag, worked well.
Started with 12 oz of fluffy bud and trim and even some straight up leaves in there, my least appealing trim of the season.
Got a total of 58g of kief; 36g of gold and 22g of a "sage/gold". Not bad, I think that's about 6.5:1 return overall and a 10:1 of the beautiful stuff.
The whole process, including the clean up was about 40 minutes and 8.00 worth of dry ice. 
This stuff is too strong for me though. Won't be medicating with it again, bud is fine.
1 word of caution for first timers with dry ice...if you are asthmatic WEAR A MASK. I haven't had a bout of asthma like that in years, took over an hour to mellow out.
Vended most of the first batch to my local club but they don't want to offer a lot in the way of donation. I'll figure something out.

Hops


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job Hops. Yeah this stuff put me down the first time too! 
I just dust buds with it now.lol

That was one idea I had for it; 'Dusted buds'
Dust 1 or 2 lbs with it & see what the club offers you for that!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 17, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Great job Hops. Yeah this stuff put me down the first time too!
> I just dust buds with it now.lol
> 
> That was one idea I had for it; 'Dusted buds'
> ...


Now that's a hell of an idea, you could even use the sage colored portion for such a thing. BTW, I looked at both through a 30x and the gold is like, 90% trichomes which is what you would hope for. The sagey stuff ain't bad either, it looks to be 60% resin, which would still bury me.

Hops


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Hops, that's good to know about the asthma. Will def have to mask up before I try this. 
And DJJ, I think you are onto something with the dusting...I saw an add I think in SN&R for one of the clubs that had 'moon rock.' It looked like nugs coated in kief.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2011)

I mean, if they aren't gonna pay anything for keif, might as well make your other buds unique & more appealing.

peace
doublejj
P.S. Speaking of buds, I'm still not finished trimming. I have already 'vended' a couple of the early strains, but there's about 2lbs in each turkey bag & about 2lbs in each tub, left.


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2011)

*wipes the drool off chin* Damn! that is such a pretty sight. And beautiful trim job btw! lol


----------



## vdog (Nov 18, 2011)

sparking said:


> Doublejj, Vdog
> So I got the 110 silk screen on order. It should be here in few days. My question about the process is how long should I shake the dry ice/trim so it won't get all messed up. I will use 5gallon bucket with the lid cut to fit the 110 screen and then I will put 1lb. of dry ice and about 8oz. of trim in it. Is this the correct ratio? How hard should I shake it (the bucket lol)?
> DJJ, Your grow is awesome!


When it stops coming out naturally with gentle agitation or "shaking" then you need to stop, the color blonde is perfect, and that should be your guide. However, If you use more dry ice than vegetation trim, you can literally smash and grind all of the shake thru the 110 micron screen, so stop the shaking action when the kief stops coming thru the screen onto the table easily. Anything after that point is just plant material and it will turn your kief a green color the longer you force shake it thru, making for nasty unpure hash. What Im saying is that there is no magic number of trim to ice ratio. Most of the guys on youtube are at 2 pounds of dry ice to half of a 5 gal bucket of trim. 

This is what I noticed in my hash runs....... to little ice and you may have a hard time "snap" or rapid freezing the trim, but too much dry ice will act as little hammers and pound the trim thru the screen. A rule of thumb but not concrete details is that if you stay around 2 ponds of dry ice broken into golf ball size chunks to a half of a home depot bucket full of trim and you will be fine. Look on youtube for dry ice hash extraction to learn some more. Like growing, your hash making skill will come with experience. By the third shake night or after making about 2 zips of 110 micron hash, I had it down to what I like to end up with, blonde, smelly, and strong hash because thats really whats it is all about. 

You will learn quick, dont worry, have fun, and do get a pollen press of some kind. Im using a homemade cylinder press and pucks now, but was using an old wheel brake cylinder from a plymouth duster.... no kidding. If its ok with double, I will post pics of it. 

Trust me.... you can over shake the trimmings, so just take it easy and shake until it starts to slow down on what is coming out of the bucket, at that point you are digressing and will dilute the potentcy. Remember, you want blonde and not green hash!


----------



## Gopedxr (Nov 18, 2011)

Look at those buds! I just saw them came out fantastic I was afraid it might all be gone by now! haha and yea the keif i love just sprinkling it on the bowls haha! All out sucks!


----------



## sparking (Nov 19, 2011)

Vdog,
Thank you for the info. Got the silk screen yesterday, today will get the bucket, ice, and see what mess I can get myself in....


----------



## vdog (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the recognition here in double's awesome journal. Ironically enough, I am shaking up 2 pounds (dry) of popcorn with no stems tonight. Thats something else I forgot to mention, be sure to remove all sticks, as frozen branches can poke right thru your silk screen, causing the screen itself and your batch to be garbage. A hole in the screen lets vegetation thru (very bad), and this is experience friends. Anyways, I will take pics of my wheel cylinder press and my homemade press dye tonight, and post them tommorrow some time.



Ok, here is what happenend last night, we did 5 shakes in total, and each shake was 110 grams dry with no stems, popcorn and leaf trimmings for a total of 550 grams dry. Each 110 gram dry run had about 2 pounds of ice in it at golf ball size. The bucket was less than a quarter way full. We ended up with 90 grams of really blonde kief. About a 6 to 1 ratio. Anyways, the wheel brake cylider and the other presses above.


----------



## walterego (Nov 21, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I mean, if they aren't gonna pay anything for keif, might as well make your other buds unique & more appealing.
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. Speaking of buds, I'm still not finished trimming. I have already 'vended' a couple of the early strains, but there's about 2lbs in each turkey bag & about 2lbs in each tub, left.



doublejj!!!!!! 

Just wanted to give MAD PROPS for your amazing grow here!!  HAve read it all the way through and am both impressed and inspired! 

I am sorta close to you up in the Sierra foothills, and am planning a big greenhouse grow next year. Gonna build a greenhouse, prob from a kit. Or maybe w the Solexx panels (thanks for that tip!) 

Thanks for all the awesome info here and and for keeping an excellent journal for peeps!!! Keep rockin it, yo!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow looks very very nice and yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job man


----------



## stumps (Nov 23, 2011)

View attachment 1902443
This is no carport. But thought I would post to to show how well it's holding up. we have had 40 mph winds with gusts around 70 mph. this is day two of high wind. 22x10 hoop style green house about 700.00 to build.


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats JJ u did an amazing job this year.



Thanks for all the knowledge I've learned a lot of great things from you.


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey DJJ! Just stopping by to say Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family. Have a good one.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you fumble, same to you. I have so much to be thankful for this year!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, be thankful for everything you have

peace
doublejj


----------



## MaD420MaN (Nov 25, 2011)

I tired sifting threw the pages. What was the final dry weight of it all?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2011)

Got a little over #2lbs per plant

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Nov 26, 2011)

I remember somewhere in the beginning you had a dollar per kilo goal for money spent. Did you hit that?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2011)

I figure it cost about $50lb to produce. 

Around a buck per gallon, to make the 900gl of soil, so I had about $100 in each smart pot

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice. Like you said , everyone needs to have goals.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Prediction: plants outgrow the greenhouse


I think Dan called it, way back on 4/20! 

peace
doublejj


----------



## Wogtaz Ryder (Nov 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> the white grape is getting purple! I'm soo stoked!
> Smells awesome too! Actually smells like wine!
> 
> Here's a couple of pic's from today
> ...



what the fucking fuck!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 28, 2011)

daaaaaaaamn


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 28, 2011)

doublejj, is that your neighbors growing pot in the background I see?? Top left corner.

Also, what is it like waking up 3 times a night dreaming about having to trim too much? I assume it is just how I dream of having wayyy too much of a work load from work whenever I go to bed after a long day without unwinding, but the difference is that you probably laugh a little bit each time it wakes you up, and I get pissed and want to call my boss and wake his ass up so I can cuss him out.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 28, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> doublejj, is that your neighbors growing pot in the background I see?? Top left corner.
> 
> Also, what is it like waking up 3 times a night dreaming about having to trim too much? I assume it is just how I dream of having wayyy too much of a work load from work whenever I go to bed after a long day without unwinding, but the difference is that you probably laugh a little bit each time it wakes you up, and I get pissed and want to call my boss and wake his ass up so I can cuss him out.


Damn Joz, Sounds like you need to go to a BBQ!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2011)

Wogtaz Ryder said:


> what the fucking fuck!


ROTFL!........Oh your killing me!.....!!!
Thank you!

peace
doublejj
P.S. You too KiidneyStoner,thanks!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2011)

Joz, I'm only 6 months retired. It's when I wake up dreaming of that job, that a crack a big smile! 
But, this is more than I've had to trim in a long while.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a couple of pic's of the White Grape buds
Thanks again brother Hodgegrown

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Nov 30, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here are a couple of pic's of the White Grape buds
> Thanks again brother Hodgegrown
> 
> peace
> doublejj


My buddy Nuggs gave me those starts and said he has seeds, will bring you some on the 10th. (seeds) Will be bringing some medi seeds for those still wanting them, sorry to all who asked and I didn't get them too but here's your chance to get them if you really want them?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be cool! Dbl j made that shyt look fantastic!


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit looks amazing bro very nice strolling tru to show some love. Stay Lit!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't know why, but I am picking up the scent of grapes. Those nugs look so effing good DJJ!


----------



## maariic (Dec 1, 2011)

fumble said:


> I don't know why, but I am picking up the scent of grapes. Those nugs look so effing good DJJ!


The same thing just happened to me!


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

Crazy huh?!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Dec 2, 2011)

greenhouse is completely destroyed because of these mother fucking winds. over 100 mph here in sunny so cal. never had wind this bad EVER here. almost 200,000 are without power cuz lines are down everywhere and trees. the greenhouse took flight and landed on my power lines almost cutting them down. just crazy. needed to cement that thing.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG! That's fucked! 
Jesus,100mph winds!.....Your lucky your house is still intact, never mind the greenhouse.

Well, I never accounted for 100mph winds! 

Good luck bro, that sucks

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn Bongs! That hella sucks. I hope everyone is okay down there.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 2, 2011)

I suffered some damage here too.
The top of my greenhouse blew off, no big deal though I'm replacing the top this year anyways, and the carport greenhouse, well here's a picture of it.



The frame is anchored down or the carport would be in another county.
Not 100mph winds, but I've been here 10 years now and I've never seen winds like that before. Lost power for 19 hours yesterday, glad that's over now.
TMB-
Note: Look at the tomato plant in pic 1 above the weed cage, that plant is close to 10 feet and still producing fruit. Great harvest this year in ALL of the garden.


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

You too TMB? You and yours okay though?


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> You too TMB? You and yours okay though?


All good here Fumble, thanks for asking, a couple trees down, and a HUGE branch from a GIANT oak I have came down on the fence, but a half a day work and a $100 dollar bill will fix that.
We'll talk more next Saturday (damn so close now) at the BBQ, you camping or just day picnicking?
TMB-


----------



## SFguy (Dec 2, 2011)

it was crazy yesterday!!! im sooo sorry for all you guys we had catastrophic winds here enought to need a catastrophic loss code for wind damage yesterday at work too... eeek!!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 2, 2011)

for anyone going up from santa barbara county if your gonna do a day trip... i wanna go but i dont trust my exploder to take me and i have to be back at work on monday.. i will split gas and bring smoke/and munchies for the ride i can help drive even too... just dont have a reliable vehicle PM ME


----------



## iamgman (Dec 2, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> (seeds) Will be bringing some medi seeds for those still wanting them, sorry to all who asked and I didn't get them too but here's your chance to get them if you really want them?


Hell yea! =D


----------



## taekwondoguy (Dec 3, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Here are a couple of pic's of the White Grape buds
> Thanks again brother Hodgegrown
> 
> peace
> doublejj


beautiful bro


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

treemansbuds said:


> All good here Fumble, thanks for asking, a couple trees down, and a HUGE branch from a GIANT oak I have came down on the fence, but a half a day work and a $100 dollar bill will fix that.
> We'll talk more next Saturday (damn so close now) at the BBQ, you camping or just day picnicking?
> TMB-


Sad to see a giant oak fall like that...they are so majestic. I'm not sure yet about camping or not.


----------



## Gopedxr (Dec 3, 2011)

SFguy said:


> for anyone going up from santa barbara county if your gonna do a day trip... i wanna go but i dont trust my exploder to take me and i have to be back at work on monday.. i will split gas and bring smoke/and munchies for the ride i can help drive even too... just dont have a reliable vehicle PM ME



Hey whats up man how ya been? Dam we need to get ya up here. i will see what kona and bings are doin there headin up thursday i think. Or thursday night. But after the party was gona show them northern cali!


----------



## vdog (Dec 4, 2011)

im getting tired of trimming and I didnt pull a fraction of your load double.


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2011)

damn vdog! been a while. How are you?


----------



## delinquint714 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, a little late to the thread but I had a question regarding the drip system.

The problem I ran in to was that i had a set amount of gals for a set amount of plants per day..assuming around 30 plants 10 gals total w/soil. How would I design a drip system so that all plants would be watered evenly? I made a setup; however, i felt that some of my plants were getting watered more than the other. This is for about 30 plants with 10 gals and a decent pump.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 5, 2011)

I had to abandon the drip system. It didn't have enough volume for this size garden. 
But to answer your question, the drippers at the end of the lines should regulate for you. I was using 1gph drippers. As long as they got water from the tank, they only allowed 1gph to reach the plant. 
Now, I did noticed that a few of the drippers that were closer to the tank, started to drip a few seconds before the others, but I don't think is was significant. You could change some to 2gph drippers or add more drippers to the pots that need more. What you can do to check on volume is to place a pale under one of the closest drippers to the tank & the furthest & check for any difference.
Good luck bro, you might have to play with it a little, but you can get it dialed in.

peace
doublejj


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 5, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I had to abandon the drip system. It didn't have enough volume for this size garden.
> But to answer your question, the drippers at the end of the lines should regulate for you. I was using 1gph drippers. As long as they got water from the tank, they only allowed 1gph to reach the plant.
> Now, I did noticed that a few of the drippers that were closer to the tank, started to drip a few seconds before the others, but I don't think is was significant. You could change some to 2gph drippers or add more drippers to the pots that need more. What you can do to check on volume is to place a pale under one of the closest drippers to the tank & the furthest & check for any difference.
> Good luck bro, you might have to play with it a little, but you can get it dialed in.
> ...


Hi Doublejj,

Your prompt, kind, and informative post to a last minute question makes this an excellent place to say thanks to you for all the help your postings have been to me with my first legal grow. Your polite, detailed, often repeated explanations to others helped me avoid a lot of things I know I would have otherwise experienced. Compared to yours, it's still "homegrown", but thanks to you, I'll have a greenhouse next year! 

Kudos to you! A real smart guy and a class act!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2011)

Awe Mom!

peace
doublejj
P.S.Thanks


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 6, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> Hi Doublejj,
> 
> Your prompt, kind, and informative post to a last minute question makes this an excellent place to say thanks to you for all the help your postings have been to me with my first legal grow. Your polite, detailed, often repeated explanations to others helped me avoid a lot of things I know I would have otherwise experienced. Compared to yours, it's still "homegrown", but thanks to you, I'll have a greenhouse next year!
> 
> Kudos to you! A real smart guy and a class act!


I don't want to pile on, but JJ's the reason this weekends BBQ is going on. This guy is putting in tons of time and effort so this community can have a little get together and enjoy the fruits of our labors together. 
I see all these pictures of JJ in Mexico, building cabins in the middle of nowhere, with family dirt bike riding, fishing trips, and this is just what he says/posts on this forum, I can't imagine all the stories.
So I agree with Mountain Garden, looking forward to meeting this "dude" with all the good advise, adventuresome life, and all around good guy. Thanks for everything JJ, this weekends going to be a blast!
TMB-


----------



## delinquint714 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, I really appreciate your brief and quick response!

The only reason I've considered a drip is because it is too tedious to water the plants one by one when there are so many of them. I felt that making it automated would make life easier.

Are there any other methods you might recommend?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2011)

What I should have said was I abandoned the tank, not the drip system. 
I still used the drip system, I just hooked it to the garden hose, and watered by time.

I fertilized by hand.

Good luck bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't make it guys, I work for a bunch of assholes. Hopefully I can make it out next time!


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

That hella sucks Jozikins. We will have to kidnap you next time.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Joz, I'm only 6 months retired. It's when I wake up dreaming of that job, that a crack a big smile!
> But, this is more than I've had to trim in a long while.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


This is the stuff that will wake you up, hyperventilating, I don't miss this shit!

*Guards open fire during Calif. prison riot*
(12-07) 15:16 PST Sacramento, Calif. (AP) --
Prison guards shot and injured some prisoners as they broke up a fight involving 50 inmates Wednesday at a prison east of Sacramento, corrections officials said.
Inmates stabbed each other during the fight, and some employees suffered minor injuries as they intervened. The outbreak was in a maximum security area of the California State Prison, Sacramento.
About 50 inmates were involved and an unknown number of staff was injured, said Terry Thornton, a spokeswoman for the California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation.
"We don't have a firm number yet. At least nine inmates have been transported to local hospitals for treatment of stab wounds, gunshot wounds and blunt force trauma," she said. The condition of the inmates was not immediately known, she added.
Besides firing bullets, guards used pepper spray and fired rubber projectiles to break up the fight. The employees were hurt responding to the incident and were not targets of inmates' attack, she said.
Most of the prison's 2,800 inmates were locked in their cells while the disturbance was investigated.
The prison, which is also known as New Folsom, is next to the much older Folsom State Prison, about 20 miles east of the state capital. It also was the scene of a riot in May that sent six inmates to outside hospitals, and two of those inmates were treated for serious injuries.
Guards broke up that earlier riot with pepper spray and warning shots, without shooting any inmates. No employees were injured in that disturbance at the prison, which opened in 1986.

Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/12/07/national/a144444S15.DTL#ixzz1fuPvFWLo

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2011)

That is hella scary. Glad you're outta that now.


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 8, 2011)

fumble said:


> That hella sucks Jozikins. We will have to kidnap you next time.


 Please make a note to do so 


doublejj said:


> This is the stuff that will wake you up, hyperventilating, I don't miss this shit!
> 
> *Guards open fire during Calif. prison riot*
> (12-07) 15:16 PST Sacramento, Calif. (AP) --
> ...


 Yeah I'm an anxious person and I can see myself not dealing well with all that, haha. Good to know you were safely retired at home.


----------



## vdog (Dec 9, 2011)

Fumble Hello
Double Hello!

Yeah guys we should all be thankful to not be in prison, either working or sleeping there. I feel bad for guys who are locked up on petty crimes like growing weed, but anyways Im just thankful God gave me another day with good health. I have been so busy that I really havent had the time to snap pics but I will! Currently I have 23 plants in a green house that we built yesterday, they are in their 3 week of flower outside! Also on the other side of the yard is another green house that gets a black tarp pulled over it at night, that green house contains a couple of 400w halides and 50 two gal grow bags that get day sun and night light. They are a purple starin, power bud, skunk, and Jack H. Our jack H is phenom tatses so good and smells like sweet perfume in the bag. I have close to a pound of pressed hash but there is no market here in phoenix so its looks like I have the problem with what to do with hash! these are good problems. I have also a small hydro operation indoors under cfls currently, and I have a homemade bubble cloner that I made out of a soda/beer cooler. Took 90 cuts and so far we are at 70% roots! I jave my legal limit of 72 plants plus a little extra (not Much), and I have two more people that I have to set up at their homes, and yet a friend who has a grow store wants me to leave exotic plants and garden set ups business cards for him in the shop because he always has people in need. I dont really want to get involved in the industry like that, if you know what I mean, my goal is 72 in 100 gal pots, planted in April at about 2 foot tall, and with a night lights on them until about mid July and then flip 'em! But anyways, life is good, we are still curing and perpetual doesnt even fill the bill at this point, (lol). I am so glad double lets me check in here and I hope you all are doing and growing well. I would like to thank double for his good karma and energy, we must all strive to do well and enjoy our little hobby.
God Bless you all and happy holidays

ps 
we have 9 strains and 5 new sprouts that were gifted as seeds to me, they are seeds from a grower in oakland, watch out boys, the desert is going to be bringing some quality NORCAL meds to the table.


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking good Vdog. Glad things are going well for you. It sounds like you have some killer strains there.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Howdy folks, it's been raining all week, so I haven't done much work on this years grow, but how about a flashback from last year?
> 
> Here's to a good season everyone!
> 
> ...


 Wow dude wow LOL.how tall would you say that tree is?


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 10, 2011)

is that a 10x20 carport? i think i wanna get two lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry I did not get to meet you


----------



## doublejj (Dec 11, 2011)

Me too

peace
doublejj


----------



## mr.bond (Dec 11, 2011)

next time!


----------



## vdog (Dec 12, 2011)

New strains, greenhouse for flowering only, purple blackskull sativa, night time greenhouse for veg and hps, last pic is flower house


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 12, 2011)

the purple in #3!!! outstanding! i want that.


----------



## fumble (Dec 12, 2011)

Me first! Me first! Purple blackskull sativa just sounds delicious. I can only imagine how it tastes and affects.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey mate ive read in your other journals a while back that you used to grow under shade cloth, not just the sides but ontop also. im currently vegging atm(in austrlaia) and want to move them under 50% white shadecloth. they get sun from sunrise to sunset all day. but just wanted your opinion if u think the 50% is good enough to flower them in?


----------



## vdog (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you Kotton and Fumble, I appreciate the encouragement, Im not having a good week, a little bit depressed and down as Im carrying a upper chest cold so smoking to help the depression is out the question for awhile. I swear I need to get a vaporizer very soon. 

Double I hope you dont mind me posting in here as my journal is very lonely and I thought you wouldnt mind since Im pretty much running veg plants outside under tarps and hps light at night?????? If you want I will take my novelties back to my journal at your discression.

Leeroy grow under your shade cloth no problems, especially if they are getting that much sun, a couple of questions for you, the day and night temps, and how long is the sun up so far south right now? I believe the southern hemispere is in longer days right now?

The reason I ask is that I want to see if your climate and conditions are currently condusive to good flowering? The shade cloth is no problem, I grew under them for 2 months in flower, not only did the shade cloth save my plants in 115 degree weather but most of the buds were very solid and compact.


----------



## vdog (Dec 13, 2011)

fumble said:


> Me first! Me first! Purple blackskull sativa just sounds delicious. I can only imagine how it tastes and affects.


Blackskull bubble bud, we had three planted from seed and the one we took cuts from is in fact a purple pheno and the other 2 were not. So Im grateful for that
very much!

We currently have
blackskull bubble bud, power bud, pineapple gum, Jack Herer, and pepperjack
sensi skunk 1
nirvana bubblicious
ch9 afghani milk, that thing is a very good yielder for a 4 foot tall plant
and a strain from seed from a grower in oakland Ca. (5 sprouts, no idea strain, or sex)


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2011)

That line-up is killer man!


----------



## Richard4vt (Dec 13, 2011)

vdog said:


> Blackskull bubble bud, we had three planted from seed and the one we took cuts from is in fact a purple pheno and the other 2 were not. So Im grateful for that
> very much!
> 
> We currently have
> ...


Whats up vdog? Its been a while since I checked out your stuff and I just wanted to share my purple experience with the blackskulls. One of the pepperjack haze seeds I got was a purple pheno and I actually just harvested the lady last night. She wasn't 100% purple like the bubblegum you have, but she definitely has a good amount of purple in her. Really a great sativa dominant strain, I've been quite pleased with the blackskulls, although the only one of the strains I've grown is the pepperjack, i can imagine the other strains are pretty on point as well. Check out the pics...View attachment 1933513View attachment 1933514

-PEACE-


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks awesome!

peace
doublejj


----------



## LeeroySlim (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey mate thanx for the responce, glad to get some good advice from someone who has actually grown in this situation. the sun atm is rising just before 6am and sets about 9ish. the days are getting longer the girls wont start flowering for another couple months. the temps here can get pretty hot up 45 degrees celsius. night temps are early 20s. 



vdog said:


> Thank you Kotton and Fumble, I appreciate the encouragement, Im not having a good week, a little bit depressed and down as Im carrying a upper chest cold so smoking to help the depression is out the question for awhile. I swear I need to get a vaporizer very soon.
> 
> Double I hope you dont mind me posting in here as my journal is very lonely and I thought you wouldnt mind since Im pretty much running veg plants outside under tarps and hps light at night?????? If you want I will take my novelties back to my journal at your discression.
> 
> ...


----------



## vdog (Dec 14, 2011)

get them in sunscreen!


----------



## vdog (Dec 14, 2011)

richard4vt
dont forget my plants are also in 40 degree weather outside so the purps is really going to come out, Im sure your pepperjack would purple up more if made cold enough INSIDE, and BTW great looking nuggers!
We have a ball jar full of cured pepperjack that came off a smaller plant, so about 3 z's but the stuff is very very high


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol I hate posting on my phone!!!!!! I want to show you a pic of my purple chedders they are so pretty!!!!! The rest are coming up awesome too!!!!! The medi-juana seeds brought back to me from the BBQ should be popping anyday now so excited, fumble and I talked the other day still sad I missed all the fun hehhehehhe but she filled me in


----------



## vdog (Dec 14, 2011)

any chance of getting some of them there cali genetics?????
We just got blue dream today


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2011)

Come to the next BBQ vdog!

peace
doublejj
P.S. You too Kona!


----------



## maariic (Dec 14, 2011)

This whole thread and people are awesome. I like the idea for the after harvest BBQ. I've been reading so much there that even was dreaming one night that I was at this event sitting at fire and having nice time. Even though I live nine time zones away.  If you people will really keep this as annual event. I promise there will come day I will manage to meet you up. But now still growing my second grow in tiny closet. But it's only second one  I have good teachers here to develop my skills. 
Peace people 

P.S. I also made after harvest BBQ for my friends here after my first grow. This was one of the best parties ever. I was proud of myself that evening.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks brother

Can you make it to Santa Rosa by next Thursday!

peace
doublejj


----------



## maariic (Dec 14, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Can you make it to Santa Rosa by next Thursday!
> 
> ...


 I think we could talk about years not Thursdays. But U.S was country that I always wanted to visit. I don't know how much time and money it needs but I was dreaming to travel with van or caravan from East coast to California (Why couldn't it be Santa Rosa as a final destination?) that I could have picture of whole country. Now I've only seen it in movies. Hopefully 12-21-2012. will not come true. I have to manage to taste that pig.


----------



## taekwondoguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Jw whats the advantage of ur partially covered carport instead of fully enclosed greenhouse?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2011)

If your asking about the mesh sides, it's the air flow thru the greenhouse

Enclosed greenhouses can have humidity problems if you don't move enough air through. 
With the mesh sides I don't even run a fan.

peace
doublejj


----------



## vdog (Dec 15, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Can you make it to Santa Rosa by next Thursday!
> 
> ...


I am getting ready to go back east for the holidays for a couple of weeks, so Im getting everything patient proff (idiot proof) LOL, no I just want everything on par so that nothing goes wrong while Im away. However, when I return, I would very much like to come visit as I will be bringing the 5 way cross Jack Herer with me. So after the first of the year please RSVP me for the next get together.


----------



## vdog (Dec 15, 2011)

Concerning the greenhouse vs. shaded carport....
He (double) was in northern cali, and growing from May until October, so no freezing temps, I have mine in a greenhouse because Im flowering outside right now and will continue to flower outside with new plants until April. So, from December until March the temps can get near 32 degrees at night (freezing), and with container plants above ground, I dont want any of the roots with moisture from waterings getting froze to the point of death. The greenhouse captures the sun rays during the day and makes it atleast 15 degree warmer than outside, and with the enclosure we can put a space heater in there for really cold nights. Doubles plants grew when it was warm out so there was no real benefit to having them enclosed. I believe his containment was more to hide the 12 monsters in the backyard from other peoples eyeballs. While my green house is to keep plants from freezing, I also have a flap that I can open to let air in and out if I see moisture building on the walls but to be honest I need to put a hygrometer/thermometer in both my veg house and the flower house, TODAY!
I use clear plastic for the flowerhouse with black plastic roll downs at night time for the extra insulation, it also keeps parasite light leaks out, because after having some plants make loose flowers because of landscape lights and street lamp intensity in the neighborhood, I wanted to ensure the buds were darked out at night. My veg chamber just gets black plastic because I roll it up during the day for sun exposure and more importantly I am trying to keep the heat in the chamber that the two HIDs make for warming purposes during 40 degree lows and more importantly to keep the 85000 lumens from blasting the backyard. I will take pics of both today. sorry double, I just wanted to chime in concerning your enclosure and privacy.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning JJ,
Saw your headed over to Santa Rosa and would appreciate if you could pick me up 2 additional glass pieces for the ol lady? Thanks


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 15, 2011)

Hodgegrown said:


> Morning JJ,
> Saw your headed over to Santa Rosa and would appreciate if you could pick me up 2 additional glass pieces for the ol lady? Thanks


That's what I call double fisted smoking!
TMB-


----------



## dirrtyd (Dec 15, 2011)

^^lol dirrty


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to see yal come to santa rosa! Im a few minutes from fdd. Is tmb coming???sure loved that sr71!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Glad to see yal come to santa rosa! Im a few minutes from fdd. Is tmb coming???sure loved that sr71!!!


Believe me I wish I could go, but i have a 10:30 dentist appointment that morning (Dec 22nd), then my daughter will be arriving that evening from college for x-mas break. Maybe next time....
Me and TLD were talking yesterday about having a RIU get together in our neck of the woods (Yosemite area), but the park is federal jurisdiction, so that's out, but plenty of other great places around here. Hoping to find something on private property.....the search is on!
TMB-


----------



## vdog (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you all, I would love to try everyones cookies, I know I will have some nice 'lil sugar ones for trade, not to mention some excellent bbq and cold ale to share
anyways....
dark veg tent 
day veg tent with 400w halide and 400w hps, look close
flower greenhouse night 
flower green house day
62 degrees/ 65% rh
purple to green
some tops


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never been to yosemite....hmmmm. Road trip


----------



## vdog (Dec 16, 2011)

Well friends we are getting set up for indoor bubble buckets...... sog style, need to see which of the 10 strains we have on hand will do the best in bubbly


----------



## vdog (Dec 19, 2011)

Was gifted both some cured flowers and a single seed of something called black haze? Is that something from you beach boys out west? I hope to goodness that the one seed I have germs, sprouts, and is girly type. Pretty good pot is that black haze. 
On another note, I was very anxious and didnt want to wait for new baby clones to grow in hydro, so I took 3 of my best 2 gal soil plants in veg (Jack H, skunk 1, & bubble bud purple) soaked each one in water and gently agitated it to get the soil off and then transplanted the rooted plants to some dwc buckets, not going to lie, they looked like dog dung the first night but its going on the third day, and my my my, theys being looking pretty happy. Looking forward to running some indoor droness! 
If I dont get the chance to do 72 big girls this spring, Im atleast doing my 12 under a carport, but I think we are going outside to transplant on April 1 with some descent sized clones (2 foot or so), with ATLEAST one 27 watt cfl over each one to run from 730pm until about 730am. The funny thing is that a patient has one of those exact costco brand tube shade port frames, we would just have to run the painters plastic and shade cloth. The universe is being fairly nice to us right now, so I must say much budo and good karma to you all.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope to see you on 420 vdog

peace
doublejj


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Medi's are very pretty  lol tws was very kind to me, I love road trips hope to see you at fdd's and I can show you pics of them


----------



## vdog (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes sir, Im trying to get some more strains together, like I said, I have the 5 seedlings from a grower in Oakland, unsure sex and strain, but was told by a 40 year cannabis user that it was some of the best grass ever. We got those seedling plastic cups labeled Oakland, and then we did find one seed in our harvest, 1 seed! It germed and sprouted but we have no idea of sex or pollen donor??? Waiting on the blue dream clones from cali also, I spoke out of turn, they are not in possession yet. Last but not least I got that black haze seed yesterday that Im going to start soaking today, fingers crossed!
Anyways, 420? Im assuming 420 is the day that double starts his epic 2012 transplant and grow?

Konagirl can you please change your avatar it makes me feel funny, and I find myself staring at it, lol.

If any of you fine people are outside tent curious, my veg chamber tent, gets rolled down after the sun goes down but the 800w of hid's dont come on until 730pm, in the morning around 730 am, the temp inside the tent is 70 degrees and 50% humidity, while the outside air is low as 42 degrees and 35% humidity. Never really realized how hot hids get! BTW these are unvented bulbs


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2011)

No vdog, I mean the 420 weekend BBQ in NorCal! If you want meet people with some kick-ass genetics!

Link:https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/495846-1st-annual-riu-spring-festival.html

peace
doublejj


----------



## vdog (Dec 20, 2011)

For sure, Im sure most would agree, we need some cali genetics here in the desert, Im there.

Pics around the gardens today, the second pic has a plant on the right side of the frame that looks pretty tight and compact, good for sog? Its power bud. Got one in the flower tent turning all purple, no green.

View attachment 1945626View attachment 1945628View attachment 1945629View attachment 1945630View attachment 1945633


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## fumble (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good there vdog. Hope to see you on 420!


----------



## vdog (Dec 20, 2011)

For sure, I need to go see the ocean. Cryptic this bud I hope will be, very dark, very very dark, I realize the camera and lighting suck but a beautiful lavender.


----------



## vdog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a Jack Herer that during our summer run outdoors it got real yellow during flower, most of the cola leaves are still green but everything like the fans and the secondary leaves are solid yellow. I understand that the plant sheds some leaves for energy during the bloom cycle but should I add some cal mag or up my bloom formula dosage or just watch as this may be natural for this strain, as my others strains also in flower are either purple leaves or green leaves thru out.
Thanks much


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha vdog I was thinking about changing my avatar, but I can't promise you it is gonna help your problem hehehehehehe!!!!!!!!! Can't wait till Thursday Bongs and I will be driving up hehehehe yay so excited this time nothing can get in the way hahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fumble soooooooo excited


----------



## vdog (Dec 21, 2011)

Well boys and girls, it seems that the lavender bubble bud has struck another desert growers fancy, picking up 4 kush strains on trade for it. YES YES YES, I understand kush is not as desired as once before in Hollywood State but the phoenix area, everyone wants the Indie, paki, hindu kushness.

konagirl, No you dont understand, the avatar..... it make me feel like a bad boy, makes me think that is you, and I get all weirded out. LOL


----------



## Gopedxr (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank god were doin it kmks. FDD dident even relize who was coming to his house i think lol!


----------



## Gopedxr (Dec 21, 2011)

Time for the 2012 carport thread! Cant wait to get mine on the property.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahahaha vdog I was thinking about changing my avatar, but I can't promise you it is gonna help your problem hehehehehehe!!!!!!!!! Can't wait till Thursday Bongs and I will be driving up hehehehe yay so excited this time nothing can get in the way hahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!




yea! we need some new nips !


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope you never call me lousy in bed girl ! LOL!  You can call me late for dinner though.

Im so stoned ! made five pounds of butter and strained it this morning and made 70+ cookies tonight. lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Fuckin nice lol hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 21, 2011)

LMFAO Tws and Kaptain so glad I can hit the fucking like button yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check out my new thread pretty girls  hehehehe I want cookies!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 21, 2011)

vdog said:


> Well boys and girls, it seems that the lavender bubble bud has struck another desert growers fancy, picking up 4 kush strains on trade for it. YES YES YES, I understand kush is not as desired as once before in Hollywood State but the phoenix area, everyone wants the Indie, paki, hindu kushness.
> 
> konagirl, No you dont understand, the avatar..... it make me feel like a bad boy, makes me think that is you, and I get all weirded out. LOL


Hehehehehe so funny


----------



## vdog (Dec 21, 2011)

hijack removed


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 22, 2011)

Awwwww thanks you are so sweet!!!


----------



## vdog (Dec 22, 2011)

hijack removed


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahahahaha no not unless some asshole that I trusted and asked to delete pics might have put a titty shot up lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yay was just gifted with nine purple kush clones


----------



## vdog (Dec 23, 2011)

Double jj
So sorry about the hijack here with your awesome journal

So with no more of this, lets get back on track, after trading yesterday for 3 kush strains we are at 11 strains (mostly sativa, and hybrids) we are making arrangements to have one of each strain in a bubble bucket for the purposes of mothering. 
For now I have some flower greenhouse poor pictures of Jack Herer, lavender bubble bud, and skunk.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you!...............I couldn't believe what you guy's were doing in my greenhouse! Did you know they have a "PM" feature here on RIU?!

There are a lot of young & very immature people on this site. There's little or NO moderation here (any more).

I'm re-calculating the depth of my involvement here. My threads seem to attract a lot of bagage!

Anybody know of a MMJ growing website with an "IGNORE" button? Please PM me!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Merry Fucking Christmas!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2011)

Get the FUCK out of my greenhouse Kona!

peace
doublejj
P.S. Anybody?!?!?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes sir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry about all the drama doublejj, not the way you want to be spending your x-mas....

Hey I have a White Grape question...
I'm starting off seeds to have a spring harvest, what's your thoughts on an indoor veg, and flowering in the greenhouse with the White Grape. I have other strains in paper towels now, but I was thinking just doing them in the spring time for a fall harvest. So, your thoughts on this....
When did you harvest the White Grape last fall...
Vegging indoors then outside in March for late spring harvest...
Flower time in weeks...

Hope your having a better Christmas...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!
Like we said in the Infantry "Home is where you dig it"! And Damn it, I dig it here!
Everyone is invited to post on my threads (even you Kona, just calm yourself down a little bit) P.S. I have found the "ignore" button here on RIU & I hope to never use it.

Happy Holidays everyone, this place reminds me more of home every day. 
I guess I dig it here!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hodgegrown (Dec 25, 2011)

Great big Christmas hug to you JJ, Best wishes for a New Year..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Double jj, I really am sorry for any trouble I caused, Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## infrared (Dec 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas *doublejj!!!

I had the great pleasure to read over this thread over the past couple weeks and finally finished it a couple days ago. One thing that stood out to me along the way:



doublejj said:


> The other thing I hope I'm getting across is that anyone can do this. If just a Joe Schmo like me can grow this, anybody can!
> 
> Everything I use is easlly available at Costco & Home Depot. Just do it!


You have, indeed, helped me realize that with attention and experience, spectacular results are within my grasp. I'd grown a bit stagnant with the struggles across my first two cycles, but meeting you and the other RIU outdoor guys, and reading your work has reinvigorated me and made it 'real' for me in a way I simply couldn't have done by myself.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I had to go back & look treeman, but I took the WG maybe a week early, on Oct 6th because she was outside the cover & we had a bunch of rain coming. She was started from seed by Nuggs & I got her from Hodgrown. She flowered about 7 1/2 weeks. The more I trimmed the more purple it got!
I think she would be awesome for a spring grow. You should go for it

peace
doublejj
P.S. infared, that's what this is all about!


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 25, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I had to go back & look treeman, but I took the WG maybe a week early, on Oct 6th because she was outside the cover & we had a bunch of rain coming. She was started from seed by Nuggs & I got her from Hodgrown. She flowered about 7 1/2 weeks. The more I trimmed the more purple it got!
> I think she would be awesome for a spring grow. You should go for it
> 
> ...


Great info jj...thanks.
I was hoping for a short flowering time, and a mid Oct harvest would be perfect! Last years Mad Purps spring harvest was very purple, I bet she would do the same!
Can I get a smoke report too...please!
I seen it there at the BBQ, she looked outstanding, but I never smoked her....damn.
Thanks for the info...
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2011)

Geeze treeman, everybody at the BBQ tried some, didn't you?lol!

Anybody that was at the BBQ, & tried the WG, care to give a treeman a smoke report? I'd like to get some 3rd party reviews, before I tell you what I think.
Maybe in the morning before I vape anything else, I'll bust up a nugg & give you a report. 
Until then, anyone?
Actually, the best smoke report I could give you is: 'sold out'!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I will tell you it has a very unique flavor though, like purple candy!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 25, 2011)

Ay doublejj Happy merry X-mas homie


----------



## JadeJealousy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow... not to sound like a total noob, even though I am, but I just found this thread and Im so in love... 
I want to learn how to do this. Like, right now. Teach me everything you know! 
Joking aside, I've learned a wealth of information just from this thread and I really appreciate it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Awww sounds great!!!!! I have been out for 4 days now


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 25, 2011)

i was thinking of vegging medijuana indoors and flowering outside early spring in a make shift green house lol !


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hehehe medi I know who you have been talikng to lol  Its a good idea if you are worried about electrcity costs and stuff, but I am an indoor girl all the way.........I am to anal about my babies to think anything can happen to them outdoors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now saying that I know there is no better light than the sun, nobody can argue with that, I would love to have a farm one day and have some huge trees on it hehehehehe and of course with my love of growing and nature will of course try an outdoor grow someday, when I do have the land, but for now I stay within my means and grow the dankest buds possible indoors and no matter what will never give up indoor growing


----------



## mak (Dec 25, 2011)

im on page 11,im so late in this thread lol..everytime i see threads with 200 pages i know its going to take forever to catch up,plus the new posts ha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay I have some grand daddy purp on the way


----------



## doowmd (Dec 26, 2011)

MediMaryUser said:


> i was thinking of vegging medijuana indoors and flowering outside early spring in a make shift green house lol !



I've started indoors at the beginning of Feb. and vegged under 16 hr.s of light till mid March, flip 'em to 12 hr's light for a month and then put outdoors in mid April (when temps are sufficiently stable above freezing) and let 'em finish outdoors. Have nice fresh bud to harvest around the middle of May/June. Works like a charm!


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Holidays DoubleJJ to u an your family from mine!


----------



## doser (Dec 27, 2011)

GODDAMMIT Double j, you're gonna make me read two hundred pages aren't you. Ya gotta quit growing such interesting grows! Cutting into my drinkin time! (I'm from Indiana and can only do one thing at a time)


----------



## vdog (Dec 27, 2011)

doowmd said:


> I've started indoors at the beginning of Feb. and vegged under 16 hr.s of light till mid March, flip 'em to 12 hr's light for a month and then put outdoors in mid April (when temps are sufficiently stable above freezing) and let 'em finish outdoors. Have nice fresh bud to harvest around the middle of May/June. Works like a charm!


You have to be careful with that, we have 50 or so that we are veggin outdoors right now (2 Hid's from 730 pm until 8 am and then the sun all day) we wanted to flower them in April outdoors, but what you have to remember is that the winter equinox was a week ago, and the days are starting to increase and that could play into your flowering process,for example the plant will go into flower and probably stay there, but there lies a possibility that as the day and temps increase going into the spring, you could potentially hermy or end up with loose, non desireable, leafy, poor bag appeal buds that are not dense. Now, to counter that get your plants on a specific sun up to sun down time, and uncover/cover your greenhouse at the exact same time everyday. Pain in the ass to be married to a tarp and a greenhouse, but if you want to play that way, welcome to my world. We are planning on expanding our greenhouse and thinking of a auto roller for the tarp which would be on a timer. One of my patients suggested a green house that has sliding doors on top. This is from experience, and based on where Im at in relation to the eqautor, Im south, very south, near the Mexico border, and our lows at night are in the 40's, so what works for me maybe different for you, but I did want to throw that out there for anyone thinking of flowering outside this winter/spring.
Anyways good luck, 
vdog


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried to flower outside in the greenhouse in winter, but it was too cold & they didn't flower well. Frosty as hell, just no solid buds. I made hash out of it all.
I think it would have worked if I had some heat.

Good luck bro's

peace
doublej


----------



## fumble (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey DJJ. how was your Christmas? Hope it was good.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2011)

Christmas was great, santa was real good to me

Hope all of yours were good

peace
doublejj


----------



## vdog (Dec 27, 2011)

Greenhouse heat, yeah I would like to run the space heater @ night but for now....
60s day
40s night
65% humidity in greenhouse
30% humidity outside
space heater on standby for temps below 35
Plants seem to be buddn okay, sure is making pretty colors
stop by my journal again
You do realize double that for a good bounty of cali cloned genetics, we will come up to sac town and styro board wrap that cold frame you got in the backyard, you add a couple of space heaters, or even better HIDS and you know the rest of this story.
We have been picking up 4oow metal halides, this is bulb, reflector, & ballast for 20 bucks each. Got 250 hps for the same price. Used High bays and street lights, cheap and efficient sun, I bet we could get that there costco frame subframed and board wrapped in a day. Ofcourse then you could run well into Spring without frost, and then come next big plant time, remove the styroboard, if you did that I guarantee you would have plants bigger than you need.

Ps I will raise a cheer and wish good karma in everyones grow progress for my friends @ RIU on Saturday night around 11 pm.
Heres to a bountiful Harvest in '12


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the offer vdog, but I have a full basement too keep me busy all winter. I would love to see you some time this spring, do you ever get to NorCal?

I'll raise my glass to you brother, on New Years eve, salute'!

peace
doublejj


----------



## vdog (Dec 28, 2011)

_Im glad you didnt take me up on the offer because I m so busy now. I was told to build shelves in the garage today, because the garage closet has been turned into a humidor for dry/cure, leaving me with boxes of crap on the garage floor. Then I get the fun time choir of doing my front brake pads on my vehicle as they sound like a raped ape when stopping. Finally, which would be tommorrows choir, I get to start buliding bubble buckets for 8 strains that we only have in a poor soil blend, that was bought in bulk, its causing yellowing so I want to get them out of that poor soil and throw them in hydro, which by the way it can be done very easily, did 3 last week. If anyone has a question about that please visit me at my journal as I like to get High and like to smoke jack, but I dont like hijack.
Yes April if not sooner for a bbq visit, we need some of that good cali lineage.
Peace & Budo
Your friend
Happy New Year Amigo_


----------



## colo420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy new year doublejj. Can't wait to see you do your thing this next year. My winter GH is going great 19 plants in 15 gallon grow bags, heating with a 30,000btu hanging shop heater, works great, plumbed it from the natural gas in my garage. I have next years GH in the garage 24x56 with 11 1/2 ceiling, can't wait. I started using house and garden nutes this year and I have to say its worth it, more bud sites and healthier plants.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2011)

Good news bro, I was wondering what you were up too! You know I'm keeping an eye on your grow.
If my home didn't have a full basement, Id be adding heat to the greenhouse.
It's always cool when you find a product that works as advertized, good news on the H&G. I've had phenominal results with Maxsea.

Happy New Year!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Good news bro, I was wondering what you were up too! You know I'm keeping an eye on your grow.
> If my home didn't have a full basement, Id be adding heat to the greenhouse.
> It's always cool when you find a product that works as advertized, good news on the H&G. I've had phenominal results with Maxsea.
> 
> ...



Doublejj, do you have a source for big containers of Maxsea? I was really impressed with the results, but the only size I can find here is 1.6 lbs (680g) for $17.95 and I need a couple of containers per application. Would love to know where to buy it in bulk or a much bigger package. It's such fantastic stuff it would be easy to justify a road trip just to pick up a supply for the entire season. Thanks!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2011)

No not really, I look around and find the best price. 
Actually 'Greenfire' here in Sac usually has a good price.

Good luck bro, Maxsea's the ish!

peace
doublejj


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> No not really, I look around and find the best price.
> Actually 'Greenfire' here in Sac usually has a good price.
> 
> Good luck bro, Maxsea's the ish!
> ...


Thanks for the lead. Couldn't find it on their on-line site, . It was amazing stuff, but don't want all that packaging. Putting dozens of plastic containers in the waste stream wouldn't work for me. 

Does Greenfire carry it in something larger than the 680g size the stores around here carry? Surely being a Garberville company it's available in bulk sizes. Will e-mail the company and report back what they say. 

Thanks for reminding me to check this out before I'm backed into top dollar retail again! Totally worth it, but...


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 28, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> Thanks for the lead. Couldn't find it on their on-line site, . It was amazing stuff, but don't want all that packaging. Putting dozens of plastic containers in the waste stream wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Does Greenfire carry it in something larger than the 680g size the stores around here carry? Surely being a Garberville company it's available in bulk sizes. Will e-mail the company and report back what they say.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me to check this out before I'm backed into top dollar retail again! Totally worth it, but...


Answered my own question. Also comes in 6 lb. and 20 lb. pails. 20# cost is about half of the small containers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maxsea-Grow-16-16-16-soluble-seaweed-plant-food-water-soluable-fertilizer-/200669205666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb8d114a2

This seller is in Auburn, CA. and has a retail location. $1/lb to ship, but still a better deal than tiny packages available here.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude, have you checked all of these retail stores in WA state first? Shipping would be a lot less.
Check them out:http://www.maxsea-plant-food.com/retail.html

peace
doublejj


----------



## ohmy (Dec 28, 2011)

JJ what flavor's are you going to do this spring?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure yet
Medijuana for sure, the White Grape came out hella nice. My wife Loves the Lavander.
Prob do an OGKush, just cause it tastes so good, & grows so well here in Sac
I have several different seeds from friends that I'm mulling over.
I'm also trying to find a couple of strains that just looked awesome

peace
doublejj


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 28, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Dude, have you checked all of these retail stores in WA state first? Shipping would be a lot less.
> Check them out:http://www.maxsea-plant-food.com/retail.html
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Oh yeah...checked last summer when I realized how incredible it was. Very few places carry it, and only in the 1.6 pound container. Even with shipping, it's about half as much as retail here, plus all the plastic. Hasn't caught up with the "grow community" up here. Most grows are indoors, so perhaps that's why it's relatively unknown?


----------



## iamgman (Dec 30, 2011)

My boy popped some of those Medi seedz Nuggs gave me at the BBQ! Look for a new generation of Medi.. haha. Hey jj... you know how well that Medi does indoors through flower?? We'll clone off this first batch if they do well, if not, have more seeds left to pop this spring. If all that fails.. I hope Fumble still has me down for one of the godfather Medi clones! =D


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey I also have 2 Medi seeds popped  they look real nice!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm moving to Sac  Swore it would never happen and yet it is... I can't find any separate Sacramento mmj laws - am I not looking hard enough or are they standard with the rest of California? Thanks in advance.

(not trying to bash sac, I'm just agoraphobic)


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2011)

Come on in bro, I'll help you get situated. No special mmj laws here in sac. 
Come on bro, sac is a city but this ain't LA! You'll be fine.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank the lord it's no LA  Good to know, and thank you. Watch out with your offers though - I might just recruit you to actually help out.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure, but I'm old & I have bad knees!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just finished reading all 226 pages of this grow what a rush all the great info on growing and how well everybody shares info ect. I finally get to move into a new place and start growing outside I started to grow indoors but we lost the place Nov 20th and had to move into a motel 6 it was the only place that would let us bring our dogs alot people told us that we should get ride of our dogs we took one look at them all and said noway they are family they are our kids!! On Thrusday we went to look at a place called us about for $250.00 a month he has a small farm their and has a 1 bedroom place in the front for rent I thought that he wanted somebody to take care of it as he lives about 75 miles away and only able to come out once a week so I thought he wanted a care giver but when we went out to take a look at it he told us that he just wanted to help us out. So on Jan 14th-15th we are moving in. Their is another person living their but at the other end of the property and was told that he grows. If everything works out right I can do a grow like you folks do. (I did have to get rid of the 2 plants when we moved into the motel the Ms's was having an heart attect about them in the room so they went to a good home.) I just want to say a BIG THANK YOU to DJJ and everyone else that posted on this Grow!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2011)

And Thank You Green Dragon
Sounds like things work out for you, that's sweet!
Good luck
peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2011)

I spent the last day of 2011 at the race track!
I had a wonderful day with friends & family out at the Hangtown Motocross race track. This track is the first AMA PROMX race of the season each year.It was open practice this weekend. 
We ran both of my bikes, sweet! Started out foggy in the morning but the sun finally burned thru. 
Gonna start 2012 the same way, we'll be out there tomorrow.

Happy New Year!

peace
doublejj


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2012)

luv the pics DJJ !

Woooooo ! Big one!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks fun!


----------



## slabhead (Jan 5, 2012)

You'd better be careful djj. I crushed my L4 in August on my bike. Good thing I was well stocked 'cause then my whole 2011 crop burned up in the drought.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh that's not me bro, I just buy the bikes, watch & take pictures! 
That's my foster grandson. He's a pro racer. 
I'm too old for that stuff. I'd have several broken bones.
I hope your feeling better soon bro.

peace
doublejj
P.S. 
2010 Dodge Dually =$40,000, 
2012 Yamaha YZ450F =$8,900, 
Full set of "FLY" gear incl matching helmet gloves & goggles =$750, 
GarneaSG12 boots =$500, 
Spending New Years Day at the race track with family = Priceless!


----------



## ganjagrace (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been using my old Costco carport frames now for years. Didn't know there was an article on it. We think alike! I painted mine shades of green to blend into the foliage around my meadow. The law knows it's here, but the riff-raff doesn't. And I'm keeping it that a way. The riff-raff is so busy with their own they probably don't pay me any mind...plus they know me and don't bother me...so far. 
I had the legs of my greenhouse frames cut down by 16", tho, to make it easier for me to keep a low profile (tho I own more than 30 acres) and to make it so I can reach the upper frame work to tag my heavy bud branches to so they don't break. I put a large (16X20) tarp rolled up at the end of the framework to roll over it and cover when my girls are in bud and there is rain on the way. It's rare to have more than 2 or 3 big rains here right at primetime....but it's amazing how dry it is inside and unaffected my plants are by the rain. The sides are left open for air circulation. When the rain is over I just untie all my cords and roll the tarp back in place. I love my carport frames. Wierd, huh??


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey DJJ...just stopping by to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! How are things in your neck- o- the- woods?


----------



## wheezer (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn...things are dead around here suince all shizit hit the fan huh? Happy New Year anyhoo


----------



## greenesthaze (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah, it is truly sad.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2012)

wheezer said:


> Damn...things are dead around here suince all shizit hit the fan huh? Happy New Year anyhoo



What happened, just found this thread, seems very cool. I got some good Ideas...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2012)

A disruptive person showed-up and kinda ruined it at the end. 
But if you go back before she got here, there's some good stuff.

I hope my next grow thread doesn't end up like this one

peace
doublejj


----------



## BBYY (Jan 9, 2012)

doublejj said:


> A disruptive person showed-up and kinda ruined it at the end.
> But if you go back before she got here, there's some good stuff.
> 
> I hope my next grow thread doesn't end up like this one
> ...


Yeah, I dont think that will happen. Your carport threads always picks up tons of momentum, Its after the harvest when you lose some and gain the idiots. Just to let you know, I am looking forward to 2012 if you still plan on sharing with RIU.
Take care


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

I also hope their is a 2012 grow as 2011 carport was a great read I learned alot!!!!!!


----------



## adower (Jan 12, 2012)

Wowww no lie I just cruised all 227 pages of this thread. Epic!!!. I see lots of norcal mentioned. I am from normal as well, Sacramento. Glad to see some other locals.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazing grow man. I grew up in the Sacramento area and now live in jackson which is an hour away, so nice to see more norcal people.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome guys.. Stay tuned to our threads this season. I am planning on using DJJ's soil in a carport and 20gal smartpots.  It's gonna be FUN!!!!


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I'm off on my prices...don't quote me on those prices for the MaxSea. DOH! Must be my chemo brain at work! I'll check. I saw some good prices on Humboldt Hydroponics site. $42 for a 6# bucket! Nice.... You can do a search of who carries it in your area on the MaxSea website. GG


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 1, 2012)

ganjagrace said:


> I think I'm off on my prices...don't quote me on those prices for the MaxSea. DOH! Must be my chemo brain at work! I'll check. I saw some good prices on Humboldt Hydroponics site. $42 for a 6# bucket! Nice.... You can do a search of who carries it in your area on the MaxSea website. GG


 Ok...it's $115 for the 20# bucket. That would last you a couple years, really. It's one heaping tablespoon per gallon of water. Goes a long way. GG


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2012)

"A couple years"?lol!I know growers up here that use one 20# bucket every feeding!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know. Also, some people grow alot of plants. I mean hundreds...._*out here, anyway*_. Kinda screws it up for the old timer Mom and Pops...like me (actually just a 'Mom'..hahaha). Flooding the supply, using bad stuff on their plants, destroying the land. They don't give a shit. I love my peeps who do a top notch job, respect the land and the animals and use good things on their plants. 
If you're growing the amount that the 'man' says you can grow (I don't push it...much, and get 'em BIG!) and you alternate teas, like I do, then the 6# buckets will last you awhile. People with a shitload of plants...no way....they need 55 gallon drums of it! It's not a pissing contest for me. I don't think Mountaingarden is doing hundreds. I don't think. More power to the people who love what they do and do it with the right intentions. Just my opinion.....GG


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 1, 2012)

AND...some people feed at every watering....I don't. My soil is so healthy and established and packed with all the good stuff and topped of each year that I don't need to. I'm in the ground, not in pots or grow bags. Makes a difference. Plus, I don't have that kind of money!!!


----------



## Bigapple420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I went through about 15 20# buckets of maxsea bloom this summer and next year I will prolly be doubling lol. The stuff is unreal and seems so easy to flush out. All the smoke from this past season was super clean.


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigapple420 said:


> I went through about 15 20# buckets of maxsea bloom this summer and next year I will prolly be doubling lol. The stuff is unreal and seems so easy to flush out. All the smoke from this past season was super clean.


WOW!! I like a man who has that kind of money to put to that kind of use!! That's alot of MSea! How many plants are we talking about here, if you don't mind me asking? Just want to get an idea of how much you're using per plant and how often and what your outcome has been as far as size and poundage. I get an average of 3-5 pounds per plant. And they are dank. So...I must be doing something right. And I don't feed them MSea at every feeding...I alternate it up with another tea blend. That way I'm sure they are getting what they need all around and not just from one tub of stuff (good as it is). Love to see a pic of one of your big girls! Are you in NY state? GG


----------



## Bigapple420 (Feb 1, 2012)

My biggest girl this past summer was 17 feet wide full 360 and about 8 and a half ft tall she pulled in around 7 elbows give or take small losses here and there....That ammount of maxsea was for 30 ladies but not all were as big.


----------



## Bigapple420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a tea mix aswell but maxsea them 1 time a week and try and get tea in a couple times a week... water on off days. They didnt seem to mind being hit with maxsea super heavy after I broke them into it. I was to about double the ammount it calls for and they were as green as it gets. JJ knows his ish and I cant thank him enough for turning me onto the stuff.


----------



## mountaingarden (Feb 1, 2012)

ganjagrace said:


> Yeah, I know. Also, some people grow alot of plants. I mean hundreds...._*out here, anyway*_. Kinda screws it up for the old timer Mom and Pops...like me (actually just a 'Mom'..hahaha). Flooding the supply, using bad stuff on their plants, destroying the land. They don't give a shit. I love my peeps who do a top notch job, respect the land and the animals and use good things on their plants.
> If you're growing the amount that the 'man' says you can grow (I don't push it...much, and get 'em BIG!) and you alternate teas, like I do, then the 6# buckets will last you awhile. People with a shitload of plants...no way....they need 55 gallon drums of it! It's not a pissing contest for me. I don't think Mountaingarden is doing hundreds. I don't think. More power to the people who love what they do and do it with the right intentions. Just my opinion.....GG


Absolutely right I'm not doing hundreds!  I'm way too high visibility to do anything more than legal. And, kind of using that visibility (along with age) to advance medical into new areas, so need to be a damn saint. What I love about MaxSea is the instant, immediate boost it gives the plants. I've not used it regularly because the largest container carried up here is 1.6 pounds and it's nearly $20 with tax! So it's been like caviar.

Started my first grow on the advice of the dispensary that gave me the clones and you're right, GG, they used chemicals and were far more into yield than quality. After burning my plants once, went back my own good sense and the organic ways I know. But, when I saw MaxSea at a greenhouse supply I trust, gave it a try. It was an awesome shot in the arm for plants that had been chemically abused. It's not completely organic, but a vast amount of it comes from the sea. I truly do love it, really looking forward to picking up a 20# container when I'm down for the spring gathering.

Worm bin is my next project. Dirtyd's compost teas are intriguing, especially in a place where compost is continually rained on. There's gotta be a way to work that to the garden's advantage! cheers, s


----------



## Bigapple420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the oranges man cant explain how delicious they truly are!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2012)

Your welcome bro, it was hella cool getting to see you guy's today!
Your gonna have a awesome grow this year

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Doublejj sorry if u answered this question before but what type of plastic do you use for the roof of your greenhouse? I was in the home depot and I seen a bunch of different "mils" but they all seemed to have a whitish tint to them and wasnt truely clear ...just wondering thanks in advance


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2012)

6mil plastic. 
I highly recommend Farmtek greenhouse sheeting. $27 to cover a carport & it's made for greenhouses.

peace
doublejj


----------



## Bigapple420 (Feb 3, 2012)

JJ im still having a hard time finding the part in your thread when you use zip ties to make the roof taunt. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2012)

OK bro, I'll re-post some info

peace
doublejj
P.S. I used this re-inforcement tape but it didn't work, the sun cooked the tape & it peeled off. I was gonna double the plastic on the ends & run the zip-ties thru 2 layers of plastic next year


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Bigapple, if you need fresh compost or worm castings for your soil mix, I know a couple of local places, & they load it for you.

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Feb 3, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Hey Bigapple, if you need fresh compost or worm castings for your soil mix, I know a couple of local places, & they load it for you.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Doublejj you should check one of these out for this years run. I have one and it saves my back and a ton of time.. http://www.loadhandler.com/


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2012)

haha ! I do that with a sheet of plywood and a tarp on some round 2" dowells and just hit the breaks hard in reverse Redneck style. LOL!

Nice link Jeryum !


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, I'm gonna get one of those, thanks

peace
doublejj


----------



## jyermum (Feb 3, 2012)

When I was doing the remodel at my house people at the dump would be pissed when they saw me unload a full size longbed in 45 seconds and they were throwing stuff out a piece at a time. It worked great for pea gravel and soil too but I have a spray in bedliner so its a little sticky. If you dont have a bedliner or have a plastic drop in its smooth like butter.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a sprayed-in bedliner. I'll just put a sheet of plastic down. I already ordered it from Cabela's, $159

peace
doublejj


----------



## mountaingarden (Feb 3, 2012)

jyermum said:


> Doublejj you should check one of these out for this years run. I have one and it saves my back and a ton of time.. http://www.loadhandler.com/


I think that may be the coolest thing I've ever seen. I grew up in a construction family, so I've been unloading pick-ups for longer than I will ever admit...but more than 4 decades. Anybody with a gardening jones or a hobby farm needs one of these. It will pay for it self in the reduction of massage and chiropractor visits!


----------



## Squattingbear (Feb 4, 2012)

You think i could do this with 15-20 gallon smartpot(or 25), and keep some relatively small plants(no taller then me/or less then 6'6" preferred). I planned on building a small greenhouse with the farmtek stuff and the mesh siding stuff. Big enough for two or three plants. It'd be my first grow ever. 
I planned on doing Nirvanas Northern Lights and AK48. Still on the fence with G13 labs "Sour Candy" (sour diesel x bubble gum). I want quality rather than quantity. Gonna "hide" the "greenhouse" behind the rest of our garden/chickencoop, or it'll go in my neighbors/best friends backyard, but i have a feeling he'd try to cut it down and smoke it immediately or something. I'd feel much better with it in my backyard.

Also, what kind of humidity are you getting where you are, average in my area is 65%-75% during "growing season", would i have to run a fan or dehumidifier or something(i also remember something about a sulfur something, but i think thats for bugs). My brother probably knows, but he's sleeping.

Only reason i want to grow is i promised my mom and dad i would only smoke weed that i grew myself. It'd probably be the best weed ever in my small town, lol... All these kids at my school smoking K or something(i think it wasnt any good), that's what they call it.

Well, thanks. Also, if anyone could chime in on those strains. 


P.S.
I only posted here because i want to copy your grow, and my brother said no-one on here trusts people with no posts...

We tried to grow some bagseed last year, my brother spent like $120, trying to obtain some seeds(before he knew about attitude). We had a foot and a half tall plant. It rained for 2 weeks straights and clay enveloped it and killed it. Another seedling got plucked by my neighbor/bestfriends, friend.

P.S.S (is that correct??)
Great grow(s) JJ. The stories about that ripper made me laugh. You got a great thread here. I wish cruzer were still around too. He inspired us to try and grow that bagseed. Also i might add, i've never smoked weed, drank or anything, i dont even cuss, me and my brother censor ourselves, by saying beep. Lame, i know, but its funny, and everyone else cusses where a cussword shouldnt be.


How is that for a first post.

Ok im going to stop typing now.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting sqbear, sounds like you have a good plan. If you start a grow thread I'll read it & help you all I can. 
If you use mesh for the walls of your greenhouse you won't need a fan, the air just blows thru the mesh.
Good luck, keep us posted

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2012)

Squattingbear if you take a look at my grow this season you will see that I am doing it DJJ style with 20gal smartpots.


----------



## Budologist420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey DoubleJJ what strains you plan on running this year???





I wanna see that purple gorilla get the size of ur white grapes last year hahahah


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not sure which strains but purple gorilla is on the list, thanks again bro.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks dude, I'll get some of that.

peace
doublejj


----------



## ganjagrace (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, that silver tape is great! So many hardy uses for it. I've been zip typing my tarps onto my carport frame for as long as I've had my carport gardens...going on 6 years now. The zips are perfect! Go buy them a Harbor Freight...they are really inexpensive and you can get the 11" and even longer if you need longer ones. I use the 8" and 11" zips.  GG


----------



## mountaingarden (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, Doublejj, got time for a MaxSea question? When do you start feeding the babies and what strength? Cloned our legal limit, and once they were happy, started giving them 1/4 strength Max Sea. It's already crystal clear I started too early and they are going to be crazy huge by the last frost.

Built the schedule thinking in terms of seeds and then these clones sort of jumped in my cart in December... My bad. I wanted to try growing trees like yours, but the plan is already headed for the ditch! Ideas??? Thanks!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2012)

Stating too early can be worse than too late in many ways. 
Remember that as long as your plants are out there braving the elements, they are also being assaulted by every pest in the land. The longer they stay out there, the more chance the bugs gain a foot hold. Also the longer your plants are in the dirt the more chance of a deficency or lockout showing up.
Growing trees brings a lot of baggage. It takes a long time to get them big, & the whole time it's a ticking time bomb!

The trick is to start as late as possible & still achieve your desired return.

Good luck

peace
doublejj
P.S. I start feeding Maxsea right away


----------



## mountaingarden (Feb 16, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Stating too early can be worse than too late in many ways.
> Remember that as long as your plants are out there braving the elements, they are also being assaulted by every pest in the land. The longer they stay out there, the more chance the bugs gain a foot hold. Also the longer your plants are in the dirt the more chance of a deficency or lockout showing up.
> Growing trees brings a lot of baggage. It takes a long time to get them big, & the whole time it's a ticking time bomb!
> 
> ...


NOW I ask!  Currently they're under my seedling lights (like shoving, obnoxious teenagers at a concession stand), will obviously need more seedlings lights for the veggies I should be starting, and then perhaps it will be warm enough to throw them out in the greenhouse w/ a little heat until it's past the last frost.

Started with raw land, and never used chemicals, so the location is balanced and "pest free". Ducks manage the slugs, when the bob cats don't manage the ducks, and two bags of lady bugs in 15 years have flown away overnight looking for food. Very lucky that way. All last season I read about bud worms, grasshoppers, deer.... we have none of that, just rain. If I can keep these things alive until they won't freeze, my next worry is mold in late September, not counting the smart ass pilots who fly the Life Flight helicopter.

BUT...watching their growth and the room I have for this caper, this is going to get pretty funny before it's all over. MaxSea it is! Just can't not feed them now that they're here. I have plenty of time to start over and do it right if things crater. Thanks! Easy to advise "starting late", but that's like postponing Christmas to a newbie! Lesson learned.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 16, 2012)

LOL I went out too early last season. Still pulled through but didn't get on the Maxsea until the end of veg.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2012)

Going out too early exposes your plants to many issues you may not have had to deal with, if you started later.

The earlier you start the longer the odds of success. Later start's limit your yield. Your job is to find that happy medium.

I know a grower here in NorCal that complained to me last year, that he got his plants out too late, the middle of June. 
He still got 7lbs from 1 of his plants!

peace
doublejj


----------



## GreenSkrillex (Apr 30, 2012)

tristynhawk said:


> It's always best to avoid their attention anytime you can.
> Been following your grow all year kinda quietly JJ and just wanted to congratulate on being a great grower and a very likeable personality. None of the big head syndrome with you very classy man + rep.


what this man said +999999999999


----------



## wheezer (May 1, 2012)

yea I have to agree. Double JJ is a classy ol' timer, with lots of love in his heart. He's a very nice man in person as well as on here.


----------



## angryblackman (May 1, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yea I have to agree. Double JJ is a classy ol' timer, with lots of love in his heart. He's a very nice man in person as well as on here.


Agreed 1000% Great guy to the core.


----------



## cringer76 (May 8, 2012)

Hi doublejj or anyone im looking for some plastic sheeting for the roof of my greenhouse is the stuff the sell homedepot husky 6 mill Polyethylene Sheeting 
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/drop-cloths-sheeting-tarps/husky/6-mil-20-ft-x-100-ft-clear-polyethylene-sheeting-roll-54907.html 
anygood ?


----------



## angryblackman (May 8, 2012)

cringer76 said:


> Hi doublejj or anyone im looking for some plastic sheeting for the roof of my greenhouse is the stuff the sell homedepot husky 6 mill Polyethylene Sheeting
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/drop-cloths-sheeting-tarps/husky/6-mil-20-ft-x-100-ft-clear-polyethylene-sheeting-roll-54907.html
> anygood ?


Yep you can use that.


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2012)

Yes, you can use it. I have used it. The sun here in Sac cooks it & it may not last the full season. I've had to change it mid-season!
You can cover a carport with real 6mil 'greenhouse film' from Farmtek for $27.
Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (May 10, 2012)

I hope this year find your well DoubleJJ I've been looking forward to your thread this year but alas ...


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2012)

It's time for me to let some of the young guns shine
I'll still be around checking out everyone's grow, learning new things. Getting in the way from time to time
Keep up the good work everybody
Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (May 10, 2012)

doublejj said:


> It's time for me to let some of the young guns shine
> I'll still be around checking out everyone's grow, learning new things. Getting in the way from time to time
> Keep up the good work everybody
> Good luck
> ...


It won't be the same without your thread.


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

doublejj said:


> It's time for me to let some of the young guns shine
> I'll still be around checking out everyone's grow, learning new things. Getting in the way from time to time
> Keep up the good work everybody
> Good luck
> ...


Too bad I can't shine this year, Never closed on property to allow me to, but thats my goal this year so hopefully next year i can get a carport put up. Indoors has been nothing but successful gotta take it somewhere. 
Wish you a prosperous 2012 Grow Season DJJ!

V/R
BBYY


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2012)

Thanks guy's I'm gonna take a lower profile this year. 
You can always reach me here if you would like

I thought I'd let you know that the carports have gone up to $220 at Costco. I bought this one yesterday for the back deck.

Happy growing
Good luck

peace
doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (May 11, 2012)

Awesome DJJ! Glad to see that you are still doing something this season.  Let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## Vapekush (May 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to see that there won't be a 2012 Carport thread this year, I really enjoyed last year's run and was looking forward to this year. 
Thanks for being an inspiration DJJ!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2012)

I will be lurking your grows

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (May 12, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I will be lurking your grows
> 
> peace
> doublejj


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to doublejj again.

Hahaha that pic is awesome


----------



## BBYY (May 12, 2012)

yea i liked that too


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2012)

You guy's know I'm all about the carports. So I thought I'd show you another use for the old Costco carport = Chickenport!
It will provide shade in the summer & shed rain all winter.
The chickens now have a 'Chickenport'

Happy Growing

peace
doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (May 24, 2012)

Lol I used to use a dog cyclone fence dog kennel with corrugated steel sheets as roofing when I lived in the country. its actually the north wall on my gardens fence these days.


----------



## jpill (Sep 29, 2012)

Man, I haven't seen them this big since I was in Covelo, Ca back in 05' !!!!!!!!!! Great job man ! 



doublejj said:


> Howdy folks, it's been raining all week, so I haven't done much work on this years grow, but how about a flashback from last year?
> 
> Here's to a good season everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope everything's going well djj
Havent noticed you lurking the forums lately 


And thanks for everything you've helped me with I'm gonna get some weight this year cuz of you !!

Thanks again bro


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn! Mr Double is rockin those thangs! One day I will stand next to my very own GODZILLA TREEE! Super... Rep for U! YES!


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awe you got my hopes up and dashed them quite expertly guys


----------



## floater13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Are there any videos for 2012?


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 24, 2013)

No he did not document anything for the 2012 season that I am aware of. Great guy. Hands down the best person that I have met in 20 years.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 25, 2013)

And now I know how I rate  damn ABM I thought we were tighter than that. Lol >,< I wish DoubleJJ would post again his grow was always impressive.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 25, 2013)

lol, dont worry M,. I'm sure ur the 2nd best person abm has met in the last 20!

And I too wish we could see another of DoubleJJ's fine fine grows. The man is a legend IMO!


----------



## BadAim (Jan 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yes, you can use it. I have used it. The sun here in Sac cooks it & it may not last the full season. I've had to change it mid-season!
> You can cover a carport with real 6mil 'greenhouse film' from Farmtek for $27.
> Good luck
> 
> ...


I'm on it good lookin on this material


----------



## fandango (Mar 1, 2014)

All day read....in one day...aw shit it was raining anyway
thanks dd.....in the list of my best growers now


thanks again


----------



## svtfan (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-12x10x7-Steeple-Walkin-Portable-Greenhouse-Gardening-Plant-House-/350945548148

would something like this be just as good? Its cheaper then getting a carport.


----------

